# MK jewelry and watches



## GingerSnap527

When Nordstrom was having their anniversary sale (I think it was that one), they had a bunch of MK watches in on the deal. I wound up going for a Skagen, but I can't help but want to add an MK watch to my collection.

Anyone have one? Post photos!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

I would LOVE an MK watch as well and would really like to see some pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rainyjewels

i have one - white midsize chrono with gold accents -


----------



## Nieners

rainyjewels said:


> i have one - white midsize chrono with gold accents -



Is this the one with the ''rubber'' strap?


----------



## WithFrises

My Michael Kors Tortoise watch. The band is made of resin. It was $195 at Nordstrom. I don't know if it was part of the anniversary sale. I got it about a year ago. It's held up beautifully, I think.


----------



## baglady925

http://img823.imageshack.us/i/bagshow061.jpg/the one on the right is MK


----------



## momofgirls

baglady925 said:


> http://img823.imageshack.us/i/bagshow061.jpg/the one on the right is MK


 Is that the oversized gold watch?


----------



## crissy11

Here is the watch my DH bought me at the Toronto outlet this weekend. We ended up getting it for $135 even though it was $145 - they told us the wrong price initially so they honored that price. 

I really wish I would have had more items to show, I wanted to buy more, but the outlet wasn't very good.


----------



## WithFrises

Gorgeous! Totally worth a trip to the outlet!


----------



## Nat

Gorgeous watches! Thanks for sharing, girls!


----------



## terebina786

Here are my 2 MK watches...Sorry for the crappy blackberry pics


----------



## alliemia

I have a pink ceramic MK watch I got for $198 at a fossil outlet. I also have the gold/horn watch that nordstrom had in anniversary sale.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I've been back and forth in purchasing one of the chronograph watches. Ugh, maybe I'll get some birthday money/gift cards.


----------



## alliemia

Try a fossil outlet too. Not just a mk outlet. Fossil outlet had tons of mk watches. They are all under the same company.


----------



## baglady925

momofgirls said:


> Is that the oversized gold watch?


yes it is! here is a better shothttp://yfrog.com/0amkoversizedrunwaywatchj


----------



## baglady925

cant seem to post this photo!


----------



## Nat

Here you go. It is stunning, BTW!


----------



## crissy11

It is stunning Nat - that is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trayler

I have 2...
A SS chronograph





And a Gold over SS chronograph


----------



## baglady925

Thank You Nat!


----------



## kmh1190

I have the ceramic and crystal watch (MK 5188).  Love it!






One of the things I like about this watch is that the clasp is flush with the bracelet.







I'm thinking about getting another in gold (without crystals). *Drools at the ones above*


----------



## muranogrl

crissy11 said:


> Here is the watch my DH bought me at the Toronto outlet this weekend. We ended up getting it for $135 even though it was $145 - they told us the wrong price initially so they honored that price.
> 
> I really wish I would have had more items to show, I wanted to buy more, but the outlet wasn't very good.


 Chrissy, I'm so jealous!  I want this watch!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

it's not a women's watch, but i purchased this for my BFs bday about 2 days ago. it's so gorgeous, i love oversized watches. i was tempted to keep it myself 





http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3026602?origin=category&resultback=342


----------



## Nat

^ Gorgeous watch, he's a lucky guy! 




baglady925 said:


> Thank You Nat!


 
You're welcome!


----------



## linhhhuynh

Nat said:


> ^ Gorgeous watch, he's a lucky guy!



it's really beautiful. it's waterproof too! maybe in a couple months i'll get him a new watch so i can take this one  i already hijacked his old watch since i gave him the MK


----------



## Nat

Hee hee, clever girl! 

I kinda have a similar watch in white, but I'd love to have a black one. Mine's from the Gc Collection, though. I posted a pic here: http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-...our-watch-es-here-231532-10.html#post14499140


----------



## linhhhuynh

^your watch is gorg!


----------



## Nat

Thank you!


----------



## MorenaChula

terebina786 said:


> Here are my 2 MK watches...Sorry for the crappy blackberry pics


I love those!  Makes me want to add one (or two) to my watch collection.  I'm usually a Bulova kind of girl.


----------



## terebina786

MorenaChula said:


> I love those! Makes me want to add one (or two) to my watch collection. I'm usually a Bulova kind of girl.


 
Thanks! 

I used to be a Bulova girl too... but now I'm looking at getting my third MK watch! LOL


----------



## momofgirls

My fav watch


----------



## linhhhuynh

^beautiful watch!


----------



## jadise

My new watch, MK 5055


----------



## jxwilliams

Nice watches ladies!  I am drooling over his rose gold watches...


----------



## linhhhuynh

jadise -- i love your watch! i usually don't like gold watches, but i could change my mind for yours!!


----------



## thegnome

I have this one too!

I love it but I don't wear it as much anymore. I'm thinking of selling it but I'm worried I'll miss it like crazy once its gone!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

thegnome said:


> I have this one too!
> 
> I love it but I don't wear it as much anymore. I'm thinking of selling it but I'm worried I'll miss it like crazy once its gone!



I say keep it.  Looks very classic, even more classic than the black or rose gold ones that are now out.


----------



## LVhousewife

Help! I'm having a hard time deciding which watch to get my DH for Christmas.. Which do you guys like?

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...id=MK_GoogleBase&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=Y0BV1

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...ndex=133&cmCat=cat000000cat145cat27111cat7502


----------



## linhhhuynh

the black one for sure!


----------



## Caribeandiva

I'm saving up for this one here: the oversized gold and horn one. I tried it on at the MK store at the mall and fell in love at first site. The salesgirl was so jealous because the horn bracelet makes my dark skin glow while it makes her pale skin even paler. hehe.


----------



## Caribeandiva

it's called the MK5217. I'm dying to own this watch especially since my old one died yesterday.


----------



## LVhousewife

Oh my gosh *Caribeandiva* this is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## nomorerack

I really love this watch from MK. this watch is really for men but are best worn  around a womans wrist.


----------



## Caribeandiva

LVhousewife said:


> Oh my gosh *Caribeandiva* this is so gorgeous!!!


That's why I can't wait to buy it! It's gonna take my outfits to the next level!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

nomorerack said:


> I really love this watch from MK. this watch is really for men but are best worn  around a womans wrist.



I love it!  Once you wear a larger size of watch, it's hard to go back to the smaller 'women's' watches!


----------



## nishita

I have to say that a lot of the MK watches look really nice, but the quality isn't too great for certain models. I bought the creamy colored faux horn watch a few years ago and got the tortoise one last fall, and the quality on those is kind of disappointing to me. They're really lightweight, and the crystals are acrylic.  I wear a watch every day, take good care of them, and I'm not hard on them at all. The crystal on the cream colored one is so scratched up it's barely readable. I have $50 watches that have mineral crystals; there's no reason a $200 watch can't have one. Ugh.

However my favorite one is nice and substantial and doesn't have a crappy plastic crystal. And the color is to die for. I had to hunt for it for ages. This picture does it no justice...






No modeling shots. I don't want to scare everybody with my dry winter skin. :shame:

The color is closer to this, but a little deeper and still more vibrant in real life:


----------



## fashionatic079

Hey ladies, does anyone know if MK has an all gold watch, everything gold? I havent seen any yet


----------



## fashionatic079

Love the color of this watch! you should post an outfit using it!


----------



## xikry5talix

I'm dying for a rose gold MK watch this Christmas!!!


----------



## lilaclove

I finally recieved my MK rose gold watch last week from neiman marcus! The first one was stolen by the courier service!...must have thought it was a Rolex Daytona as it sure feels as solid as one!! love it! :sunnies


----------



## linhhhuynh

nishita -- your watch is freakin gorgeous!! that color is amazing. i'm really loving teal toned colors lately


----------



## Lanier

Here's mine!


----------



## linhhhuynh

pretty, Lanier!! and omg your avatar made me laugh


----------



## ilovefashion87

Here's my rose gold, sorry poor lighting, I'll I've to get a better shot in the morning






Here's my gold one


----------



## jennhenn

linhhhuynh said:


> nishita -- your watch is freakin gorgeous!! that color is amazing. i'm really loving teal toned colors lately



If you're in the market, it looks like they brought this color back!  It's backordered on the MK website right now though; not sure if it's available anywhere else. If anyone's curious, the model is MK5266. When I bought mine, Nordie's was calling it Turquoise, but the official color is Tile Blue. (There was a different color in the same style that MK called Turquoise, but it was a lighter color. I almost got that one on accident because I didn't know the model number back then!)


----------



## nishita

Ha! That was me up there, by the way. ^^^ Introduced a friend to the forum while I was browsing one day, and she registered on my computer and never logged out. LOL


----------



## AsianMew

Here's mine


----------



## Bagluvvahh

i have the MK5092 exactly the same as caribeandiva but in silver stainless steel and mid size


----------



## lolalee

Does anyone know what this model is called?


----------



## kristenmi123

I tried this watch on yesterday ~ and am in love!!!!

MK5352


----------



## newcoachlover

I have the gold one MK5055, that's been posted a few times. I love my watch, though it could use some cleaning since I've worn it everyday since I got it in Sep. 

I love that blue one nishita posted too...beautiful!!!!


----------



## stefvilla

Newcoachlover- I have the same gold one too, I got it for Christmas in 2008 and stillw ear it every single day- it definitely could use a good cleaning too. But it still works perfectly and has been pretty durable because god knows I've banged it and dropped it tons of times!


----------



## ginaki

Hello!

I wish you all a very happy 2011!

I really want this watch

http://www.shop4brand.com/store/michael-kors-watch-mk5216.html

My question is : What if the band is big for my wrist? I have a quite small hand and I got my bracelet watch fixed (went to a shop and they took out a piece of the bracelet in order to become smaller). Could I do the same with this one? Does any lady own a MK watch with this type of band, so she can help me?


----------



## alex.losee

Heres mine!


----------



## Couturesque

My rose goldplated watch! i'm in lovee


----------



## lilpanda

There is one sick watch for men black rubber strap

color all black

on the website it states that it is 195 usD which is reasonably priced


just wished i lived in the usa

can't seem to find it here in holland


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here's my Dylan I got on sale from Nordies


----------



## linhhhuynh

Pretty watches everyone! I've been itching for a new one


----------



## NYM1219

ginaki said:


> Hello!
> 
> I wish you all a very happy 2011!
> 
> I really want this watch
> 
> http://www.shop4brand.com/store/michael-kors-watch-mk5216.html
> 
> My question is : What if the band is big for my wrist? I have a quite small hand and I got my bracelet watch fixed (went to a shop and they took out a piece of the bracelet in order to become smaller). Could I do the same with this one? Does any lady own a MK watch with this type of band, so she can help me?


 
I have this watch and my wrist is really small...They can take out the links to adjust it to your wrist size


----------



## piosavsfan

Has anyone bought an MK watch from NM Last Call? Or seen if the watches ever have extra % off sales?


----------



## ginaki

NYM1219 said:


> I have this watch and my wrist is really small...They can take out the links to adjust it to your wrist size


 
Thank you so much! It's great to hear this from a person who owns this watch and knows for sure!
I think I will go for it


----------



## nishita

lolalee said:


> Does anyone know what this model is called?



I'm pretty sure it's just one of the many gold MK watches that use that style of face (like the MK5055 or MK8077) with the bracelet replaced by a nylon strap... I have the stainless version (MK5076) that I sometimes wear like that so I'm assuming that's what they've done in the pic. I've never seen a MK watch that came with a nylon strap.


----------



## Love NYC

I love MK watches! Here are my two - White Acrylic and Rose Gold.


----------



## Love NYC

nishita said:


> I'm pretty sure it's just one of the many gold MK watches that use that style of face (like the MK5055 or MK8077) with the bracelet replaced by a nylon strap... I have the stainless version (MK5076) that I sometimes wear like that so I'm assuming that's what they've done in the pic. I've never seen a MK watch that came with a nylon strap.



Strap almost looks like Gucci stripes. Whatever the mod - it looks really cool. If anyone figures it out - please update us!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Here is my baby, not a day had gone by that I do not receive at least one compliment on her. I am in the market for a new ceramic as well. The logo does not show up well because the Swarovski Crystals blinds my camera.


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^ cute what's the model number? I must go buy now! Lol


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

I am not sure I have had it since March of 2010


----------



## ilovefashion87

Aww man it's super cute! I'll try eBay. Thanks though


----------



## nishita

ilovefashion87 said:


> ^^ cute what's the model number? I must go buy now! Lol



I found of a few pictures of a goldtone version... I'm assuming hers is silver. (It's hard to tell with all those crystals!) The model number for it is MK5063. I don't know if that will help any, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## nishita

Wearing my MK5076 James Bond style with a too-narrow NATO strap from JCrew. I have huge wrists so the watch doesn't look quite as big as it does on everyone else.

Excuse the blinding pallor of my arm... I glow in the dark in real life, but my arm almost looks "tan" here.


----------



## haygirlhay

Just picked up this morning:


----------



## curlycoquette

I'm confused and could use some help. I think I've narrowed down my choices but apparently the same watch has different names and different product numbers?

For instance, I've seen this one described as the Michael Kors MKS11_Y0BVE Golden Runway Watch w/ Glitz

But here on Amazon the same watch (or what appears to be the same) is 
Michael Kors Women's MK5166 Gold Blair Watch

Are these two not the same? Is there a subtle difference I'm missing? Also, why are the product numbers different on the Michael Kors Site than the others? I can find an MK5166 doing a search, but not MKS11_Y0BVE (the number on the MK website).

To make matters worse, there is another Gold runway watch with glitz that is not either of these two (it's MK5109 and another pic). This one however, is not listed on the MK website.


----------



## piosavsfan

The watches on MK site and Amazon look the same to me. I'm assuming the MKS11_Y0BVE is the item number, while MK5166 is the model number. Do the online chat through the MK site and ask them for the model number of item MKS11_Y0BVE.


----------



## windy

curlycoquette said:


> I'm confused and could use some help. I think I've narrowed down my choices but apparently the same watch has different names and different product numbers?
> 
> For instance, I've seen this one described as the Michael Kors MKS11_Y0BVE Golden Runway Watch w/ Glitz
> 
> But here on Amazon the same watch (or what appears to be the same) is
> Michael Kors Women's MK5166 Gold Blair Watch
> 
> Are these two not the same? Is there a subtle difference I'm missing? Also, why are the product numbers different on the Michael Kors Site than the others? I can find an MK5166 doing a search, but not MKS11_Y0BVE (the number on the MK website).
> 
> To make matters worse, there is another Gold runway watch with glitz that is not either of these two (it's MK5109 and another pic). This one however, is not listed on the MK website.



I think I can help you to some degree.  On the website of Michael Kors, the watches ship from Neiman Marcus, if I remember correctly.  I think you are seeing their particular number they have assigned on the MK's website, but not the model number.  As I looked at the mm of the first two watches, they appear to be off by only 1 mm, meaning they are most likely the identical watch.  I had the same issue you did a few years ago.  However, they are the same watch I believe.   The bands on the last two watches are different from the first two you showed and may not be carried at Neiman Marcus, therefore you can't find the watch on the MK's website.

I hope this helps some.  If I am not remembering all of this correctly, please feel free to chime in anytime.


----------



## Quick Red Fox

I would just like to add my two cents (as the very happy owner of two MK watches; silver runway oversize and tortoise oversize with rose gold); GET ONE! They are fabulous-looking, and hold up very well to wear and tear. I have had no problems with mine. While it is true that they are made by Fossil, I find MK watches have a certain pizazz that you can't get in a Fossil. I will try to post pics at some point!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Just got done looking through this thread. MK watches are gorgeous!!!

*Does anyone have the MK5160?* I have been lusting after this one for a while now.


----------



## curlycoquette

piosavsfan said:


> The watches on MK site and Amazon look the same to me. I'm assuming the MKS11_Y0BVE is the item number, while MK5166 is the model number. Do the online chat through the MK site and ask them for the model number of item MKS11_Y0BVE.


Thanks.


windy said:


> I think I can help you to some degree.  On the website of Michael Kors, *the watches ship from Neiman Marcus*, if I remember correctly.  I think you are seeing their particular number they have assigned on the MK's website, but not the model number.  As I looked at the mm of the first two watches, they appear to be off by only 1 mm, meaning they are most likely the identical watch.  I had the same issue you did a few years ago.  However, they are the same watch I believe.   The bands on the last two watches are different from the first two you showed and *may not be carried at Neiman Marcus, therefore you can't find the watch on the MK's website*.
> 
> I hope this helps some.  If I am not remembering all of this correctly, please feel free to chime in anytime.


Thanks so much, I wasn't aware of that!


----------



## nova_girl

I ordered this watch last weekend and it arrived on Thursday. I'm in love


----------



## Charmed05

MK watches
Here's mine


----------



## piosavsfan

^Gorgeous! MK has so many nice watches I can't pick which one I want to buy!


----------



## Olivia O.

If you are looking to buy one I would highly suggest trying them on first. The sized and shapes of there watches vary a lot, some are pretty enormous.


----------



## piosavsfan

Thank you for the heads up!! I have really small hands so a giant watch would look ridiculous in comparison.


----------



## haygirlhay

Has anyone ever had a problem with the seconds chronograph being off? Every few days mine is ahead by 2-5 seconds, without me ever using it, and after resetting it.


----------



## bagcrazydiva

Which one do you prefer?

this one

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...ory&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-1oIVyeyRscYt1r6uP3kX2w

or this one

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...ay-watch/2995410?origin=related-2995410-0-0-2

I can't decide.. they are roughly the same size (I have a tiny wrist).. I am just getting thrown off by the dial. not sure if it would look okay with a white dial as opposed to a brushed gold one.. quick! i want to buy it now! lol thanks!


----------



## nova_girl

bagcrazydiva said:


> Which one do you prefer?
> 
> this one
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...ory&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-1oIVyeyRscYt1r6uP3kX2w
> 
> or this one
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...ay-watch/2995410?origin=related-2995410-0-0-2
> 
> I can't decide.. they are roughly the same size (I have a tiny wrist).. I am just getting thrown off by the dial. not sure if it would look okay with a white dial as opposed to a brushed gold one.. quick! i want to buy it now! lol thanks!



I prefer the second one, hope that helps!


----------



## haygirlhay

nova_girl said:


> I prefer the second one, hope that helps!


----------



## americanroyal89

my boyfriend just got me my first MK watch for my birthday  i adore it!


----------



## haygirlhay

americanroyal89 said:


> my boyfriend just got me my first MK watch for my birthday  i adore it!



hbd! which one?


----------



## americanroyal89

haygirlhay said:


> hbd! which one?



thank you! he got me this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Kors-...1_12?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1301266881&sr=1-12

it looks so much better in person. i cant stop staring at it 

i liked it so much i went and bought the mk8058


----------



## LoveTheC

Definately the Runway.


----------



## LadyV

I just got the Golden Runway Glitz watch for my birthday. It's SO pretty.

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...=cat145&index=26&cmCat=cat000000cat145cat7502

I would have posted modeling pics but it still needs to be sized.


----------



## bagcrazydiva

nova_girl said:


> I prefer the second one, hope that helps!


 
Thanks! that's the one I ended up ordering.. Just got it yesterday. .Now I'm off to have it sized


----------



## honey on boost

A few of my MK watches..

White ceramic


----------



## nova_girl

honey on boost said:


> A few of my MK watches..
> 
> White ceramic



great collection!


----------



## americanroyal89

i have heard about the gold ones having issues with the gold plating wearing off...does something similar happen to the silver ones? does the finish change or something? i would love to hear from yall and know your experience before i buy one.


----------



## allbeastnohype

americanroyal89 said:


> i have heard about the gold ones having issues with the gold plating wearing off...does something similar happen to the silver ones? does the finish change or something? i would love to hear from yall and know your experience before i buy one.



My girlfriend has a gold MK watch.  She wears it quite often, and i have yet to see any of the gold plating rub off.


----------



## americanroyal89

allbeastnohype said:


> My girlfriend has a gold MK watch.  She wears it quite often, and i have yet to see any of the gold plating rub off.



Really? thats good to know. ive been reading reviews online and some of them have been saying how the gold plating rubs off. but maybe MK fixed that issue


----------



## honey on boost

nova_girl said:


> great collection!



thank you! I have my eyes on a few more :X



americanroyal89 said:


> i have heard about the gold ones having issues with the gold plating wearing off...does something similar happen to the silver ones? does the finish change or something? i would love to hear from yall and know your experience before i buy one.



I've had mine for a few months now and I haven't notices anything wearing off.


----------



## KayuuKathey

My next Michael Kors is the tortoise Ceramic Watch 

But this is my Michael Kors watch gifted to me by Mum.


----------



## momofgirls

ilovefashion87 said:


> Here's my rose gold, sorry poor lighting, I'll I've to get a better shot in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my gold one


How do you like the Rose Gold?


----------



## ilovefashion87

I love it, it's my favorite



momofgirls said:


> How do you like the Rose Gold?


----------



## ChristineAV1224

Just got the rose gold chronograph for me, and the black ss w/rose gold outline for hubby's bday.



http://www.michaelkors.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod9990054&parentId=cat7502&masterId=cat145&index=35&cmCat=cat000000cat145cat7502

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod9990026&parentId=cat7502&masterId=cat145&index=9&cmCat=cat000000cat145cat7502


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Both are great watches!  How do you like yours?  I was just looking at the SS version last night.  Is the face really large?





ChristineAV1224 said:


> Just got the rose gold chronograph for me, and the black ss w/rose gold outline for hubby's bday.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...=cat145&index=35&cmCat=cat000000cat145cat7502
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...d=cat145&index=9&cmCat=cat000000cat145cat7502


----------



## clu13

I finally decided to get a MK watch.  It was too good of a deal at Nordstrom Rack to pass up: White ceramic with Rose Gold.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

That watch is really pretty!


----------



## Restore724

MICHAEL KORS Oversized Tortoise Watch 
Price: $250.00  
MKS11_Y0DX7


----------



## ArizonaCS

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...=cat145&index=10&cmCat=cat000000cat145cat7501

I bought my husband this watch this past Christmas and he loves it! Sorry, it would't let me paste the picture into here for some reason.


----------



## paradise392

Restore724 said:


> MICHAEL KORS Oversized Tortoise Watch
> Price: $250.00
> MKS11_Y0DX7



i have that one t!


----------



## paradise392

i have 3 mk watches.  i just got one of them a few days ago.  i bought it when bloomingdales had their friends and family coupon. it retailed for $495 but i got it for $207!

I dont know where my camera is so i'll just post pics from the web.


----------



## paradise392

Restore724 said:


> MICHAEL KORS Oversized Tortoise Watch
> Price: $250.00
> MKS11_Y0DX7



oops i dont have that one..i have a similar one.


----------



## honey on boost

paradise392 said:


> i have 3 mk watches.  i just got one of them a few days ago.  i bought it when bloomingdales had their friends and family coupon. it retailed for $495 but i got it for $207!
> 
> I dont know where my camera is so i'll just post pics from the web.



wow! what an awesome discount.


----------



## paradise392

honey on boost said:


> wow! what an awesome discount.



I know! and its ceramic!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Start with me....I just bought this Michael Kors Acrylic Madison Watch, Tortoise! L.O.V.E


----------



## paradise392

congrats! i love it! I have 3 MK watches and 2 of them have tortoise bands


----------



## miceSneezes

Beautiful!!
I had a hard tIme deciding between the rise gold and tortoise..ended up getting the rose gold (which I love and get compliments all the time) but I'm now growing envy for that tortoise one!!


----------



## nova_girl

Love it! I have one MK watch and am thinking about getting another in either rose gold or tortoise (or maybe both hahaha).


----------



## Ilovepurse007

paradise392 said:


> congrats! i love it! I have 3 MK watches and 2 of them have tortoise bands


 
Congrats! Let's see them! Did you get the one with Chain-Link Watch, tortoise? I was thinking to get that one but it sold out here.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

nova_girl said:


> Love it! I have one MK watch and am thinking about getting another in either rose gold or tortoise (or maybe both hahaha).


 yes yes yes get both!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

miceSneezes said:


> Beautiful!!
> I had a hard tIme deciding between the rise gold and tortoise..ended up getting the rose gold (which I love and get compliments all the time) but I'm now growing envy for that tortoise one!!


 
I just checked the MK website and the rose gold is beautiful. I like the one with tonal square face.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I purchased this rose gold from Last Call recently:


----------



## nova_girl

DC-Cutie said:


> I purchased this rose gold from Last Call recently:



That's the one that got me interested in MK watches. I missed out on it when it was on sale on the Nordstrom website. I need to start looking at the watches when I go to Last Call! How do you like it?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Just got my MK Rose Gold Watch


----------



## Black Elite

I just purchased this beauty. I can't wait for it to arrive to me in the mail!!


----------



## Black Elite

HeartMyMJs said:


> Just got my MK Rose Gold Watch



I love the mother of pearl face!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Black Elite said:


> I love the mother of pearl face!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## luvs*it*

DC-Cutie said:


> I purchased this rose gold from Last Call recently:


 
*~*Love it on you DC!!!*~*



nova_girl said:


> That's the one that got me interested in MK watches. I missed out on it when it was on sale on the Nordstrom website. I need to start looking at the watches when I go to Last Call! How do you like it?


 
*~*That's the one that got me interested in MK watches too!! Lol I was looking for a non chronograph oversized watch in SS or RG, and ended up buying this one...I'll post some pics soon (when I'm not being lazy haha)!!*~* 






Credit: Macy's


----------



## luvs*it*

HeartMyMJs said:


> Just got my MK Rose Gold Watch


 
*~*Gorg!!!*~*


----------



## paradise392

DC-Cutie said:


> I purchased this rose gold from Last Call recently:



i love it! do you mind telling me how much it was ?


----------



## paradise392

HeartMyMJs said:


> Just got my MK Rose Gold Watch



I love it! Do you mind telling me where you got it from and how much?  I really want a rose gold watch and I love this one!  The face doesn't seem too big.


----------



## emmzk

HeartMyMJs said:


> Just got my MK Rose Gold Watch


looove that watch! where did you get it from and for how much (if you don't mind me asking)??


----------



## HeartMyMJs

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Gorg!!!*~*


 
Thank you!! 



paradise392 said:


> I love it! Do you mind telling me where you got it from and how much? I really want a rose gold watch and I love this one! The face doesn't seem too big.


 


emmzk said:


> looove that watch! where did you get it from and for how much (if you don't mind me asking)??


 
I got from Nordies Rack for $79.90!


----------



## emmzk

DC-Cutie said:


> I purchased this rose gold from Last Call recently:


love that watch!! how much was it?? if you don't mind me asking.
p.s which location and did that store have a lot left?


----------



## nova_girl

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Love it on you DC!!!*~*
> 
> 
> 
> *~*That's the one that got me interested in MK watches too!! Lol I was looking for a non chronograph oversized watch in SS or RG, and ended up buying this one...I'll post some pics soon (when I'm not being lazy haha)!!*~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Macy's



lol we have similar taste because I like the watch you bought too! Looking forward to the pictures


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks for the compliments.  I love the color 

I purchased it at lastcall.com for $95, when they had their MK watches on sale recently.


----------



## emmzk

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got from Nordies Rack for $79.90!


 no way!! did they have anymore?? i neeed that watch!


----------



## luvs*it*

nova_girl said:


> lol we have similar taste because I like the watch you bought too! Looking forward to the pictures


 
*~*Thank you!! Hopefully I can post some this week  *~*


----------



## HeartMyMJs

emmzk said:


> no way!! did they have anymore?? i neeed that watch!


 
No it was the last one!   I wished they had more so I can buy my mom and sister one too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I saw 2 rose golds (the same that HeartMyMJs & I have) at Pentagon City NR on Friday...


----------



## AutumnJade

Here's mine!! I just got it a couple weeks ago when I was out of town on business. Got it at the Fossil outlet for $80!!! I love it!! It's bright pink, big and very functional, lol. I love that I can use it to track my time when I'm walking and running!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ that's a fun color!  I like it...


----------



## AutumnJade

Thanks! I was a little nervous when I first got it but now I totally rock it and I've gotten so many compliments. It's so much fun though. The pop of color really brightens my day sometimes, hehe.


----------



## Restore724

Does anybody own MK watch with white silicone straps?  I saw some pretty silicone straps but they were white and I not sure if anybody has issues with keeping it clean.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## luvs*it*

AutumnJade said:


> Here's mine!! I just got it a couple weeks ago when I was out of town on business. Got it at the Fossil outlet for $80!!! I love it!! It's bright pink, big and very functional, lol. I love that I can use it to track my time when I'm walking and running!


 
*~*I love the color!!!*~*


----------



## Restore724

*MICHAEL Michael Kors Watch, Women's Goldtone Stainless Steel and White Acetate Bracelet MK5355 $225*


----------



## Restore724

Another view...MICHAEL Michael Kors Watch MK5355 $225


----------



## Tracy

Does anyone have this one?   http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Kors-...107?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1303177027&sr=1-107

I'm curious how durable the finish is because it's plated. Anyone have any experiences to share? Thanks!


----------



## luvs*it*

Tracy said:


> Does anyone have this one? http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Kors-...107?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1303177027&sr=1-107
> 
> I'm curious how durable the finish is because it's plated. Anyone have any experiences to share? Thanks!


 
*~*I'm eyeing a rose gold MK watch as well so I'd like to know how the plating holds up too!!*~*


----------



## Tracy

I went to Macy's tonight and tried this on, it's freakin' gigantic!! 
I think I still want it though, it's the navy face, I just love that.


----------



## Restore724

Tracy said:


> I went to Macy's tonight and tried this on, it's freakin' gigantic!!
> I think I still want it though, it's the navy face, I just love that.
> ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/4148tP4SJyL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


 


Wow, that watch will match with Hamilton navy with gold hardware satchel


----------



## americanroyal89

Tracy said:


> Does anyone have this one?   http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Kors-...107?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1303177027&sr=1-107
> 
> I'm curious how durable the finish is because it's plated. Anyone have any experiences to share? Thanks!



im curious too, im looking at a two-tone watch that is BEAUTIFUL but im afraid the gold part will mess up. ive looked on ebay and ive seen gold plated MK watches looking busted, like the plating is completely gone...but i have no clue how long they have had the watch or how they treated it when they wore it...i wish i had a definitive answer though


----------



## theresashobby

alliemia said:


> Try a fossil outlet too. Not just a mk outlet. Fossil outlet had tons of mk watches. They are all under the same company.


 
agree - i went to niagara falls outlet mall they have both MK outlet and Fossil outlet. Fossil had some of the same MK watches the MK store had for $20 - $50 less - same watch


----------



## Althea G.

Yeah, Fossil makes MK watches, so if you see a Fossil that's just as beautiful, I'd go for it!


----------



## HauteMama

I had not really considered MK watches until I saw one on my SA... at Coach! I am not sure what style it was, but it was gold and it was HUGE; and yet it looked fantastic on her. I love the larger watch styles and have since I was a kid (and it was strictly forbidden - at least by my mother - for a girl to wear a "boys" watch). Men's watches always look so much better than women's to me simply because they have more room to work with. Of course, many women's watches are much bigger now, too, than they were in the late '80's.

Anyway, my point is that I am considering a MK watch, too, but I cannot decide between YG, RG or two-tone. And I, too, am curious about how the plating holds up.


----------



## DC-Cutie

This one is $82.22 at Lord and Taylor, using F&F Code: FRIENDS

Gold tone Stainless Steel


----------



## beastofthefields

I LOVE MK watches. I don't own one - yet.  The white resin one is so similar to Chanel's J12 and the huge gold one I can't help but think how similar it is to Elle Macpherson's Rolex Daytona - and the prices for the MK watches are SO reasonable.  I havn't worn a watch since I was 16, that was 14 yrs ago, I think I might get me one of these bad boys!!


----------



## Cocolo

I fell in love with one when I opened up a Saks email about Mother's Day.  And Darling Hubby just bought it for me from Amazon.  Much better price.  Now I just can't wait for it to get here.  It is my first MK item, but I also have my eye on a couple of bags.  I'm usually in the RM or Treesje threads,  but this watch had me drooling for 4 days.  It will be a Mother's Day Present.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Gorgeous watch!!! Love it...*~*


----------



## piosavsfan

My first MK watch!! Bought today at NR for $159.97!!  

White ceramic with crystal bezel and mother of pearl dial. MK5308.


----------



## Restore724

piosavsfan said:


> My first MK watch!! Bought today at NR for $159.97!!
> 
> White ceramic with crystal bezel and mother of pearl dial. MK5308.
> 
> View attachment 1391203


 

What a great deal and amazing MK WATCH!  I want one too.


----------



## emmzk

clu13 said:


> I finally decided to get a MK watch.  It was too good of a deal at Nordstrom Rack to pass up: White ceramic with Rose Gold.


love that watch! how much was it, if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## clu13

emmzk said:


> love that watch! how much was it, if you don't mind me asking??



It was only $150, so $162 with tax.


----------



## clu13

Restore724 said:


> What a great deal and amazing MK WATCH!  I want one too.



Very pretty!  NR is the best!


----------



## Cocolo

piosavsfan said:


> My first MK watch!! Bought today at NR for $159.97!!
> 
> White ceramic with crystal bezel and mother of pearl dial. MK5308.
> 
> View attachment 1391203




Beautiful watch.  Congratulations.  I have totally fallen in love with his watches.  You got a great deal.


----------



## piosavsfan

Thank you, ladies!! I've been wearing the watch nonstop since I bought it yesterday and can't stop staring at it!


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Yes, I want a Rose Gold MK. I don't know if I want to pay the price.


----------



## michynyc

I am having issues with a recent purchase and need advice!  I purchased one in Macy's at F&F yesterday but am having second thoughts...may just be too much going on with the tortoise, rose gold & bling.  http://www.michaelkors.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod8840004&parentId=cat31902&masterId=cat145&index=7&cmCat=cat000000cat145cat31902

I must have a watch with at least some rose gold since I have always been obsessed with it (and it looks great on my skin tone) so tonight I stopped at Bloomies for their sale and picked up the one in the attached pic (sorry for the blurry iphone pic) which is being released tmrw- can't even find it yet online. It's the Runway watch with rose gold bezel & crystals.  

I'm also considering this with the white bracelet since I wanted bling, plastic and rose, but for some reason something didn't look exactly right on me.
http://www.michaelkors.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod9990027&parentId=cat20403&masterId=cat145&index=39&cmCat=cat000000cat145cat20403

And finally, since I adore rose gold, was considering this one, but was worried it was all just very pink on my wrist and wouldn't match as well with other jewelry.
http://www.michaelkors.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod9990054&parentId=cat20403&masterId=cat145&index=14&cmCat=cat000000cat145cat20403

Clearly I'm confused .  Would love to hear anyone's thoughts or hear about their own experiences with any of these.


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

michynyc said:


> I am having issues with a recent purchase and need advice! I purchased one in Macy's at F&F yesterday but am having second thoughts...may just be too much going on with the tortoise, rose gold & bling. http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...=cat145&index=7&cmCat=cat000000cat145cat31902
> 
> I must have a watch with at least some rose gold since I have always been obsessed with it (and it looks great on my skin tone) so tonight I stopped at Bloomies for their sale and picked up the one in the attached pic (sorry for the blurry iphone pic) which is being released tmrw- can't even find it yet online. It's the Runway watch with rose gold bezel & crystals.
> 
> I'm also considering this with the white bracelet since I wanted bling, plastic and rose, but for some reason something didn't look exactly right on me.
> http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...cat145&index=39&cmCat=cat000000cat145cat20403
> 
> And finally, since I adore rose gold, was considering this one, but was worried it was all just very pink on my wrist and wouldn't match as well with other jewelry.
> http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...cat145&index=14&cmCat=cat000000cat145cat20403
> 
> Clearly I'm confused . Would love to hear anyone's thoughts or hear about their own experiences with any of these.


 
Go with the rose gold watch!


----------



## Cocolo

DropBagGorgeous said:


> Go with the rose gold watch!



I agree, go with the last one.  I just received mine today, and the rose gold is more subtle than in the pictures.  It looks stark pink on the website, (and that's where I got my picture a few posts up), but IRL it is muted, and looks great on my wrist.  (I need to have a few links removed, otherwise I would try to photograph it for you.  It still has the plastic coating on it)  It is a beautiful watch, just the right blend of bling and rose gold.


----------



## michynyc

After pondering more today, I totally agree with you Cocolo and DropBagGorgeous!  It makes the biggest statement and is the most beautiful.  Thank you!!  Can't wait!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Here's my SS MK watch...I love it!!*~* 

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=506211&CategoryID=24766#fn=sp=1&spc=70


----------



## Cocolo

Looks beautiful.  The Mother of Pearl face is gorgeous.  Lovely watch.  Congrats.

(I just got mine sized this weekend.  I'll post a pic soon.)


----------



## Cocolo

Here's part of my Mother's Day Present.  I love this watch.


----------



## luvs*it*

Cocolo said:


> Looks beautiful. The Mother of Pearl face is gorgeous. Lovely watch. Congrats.
> 
> (I just got mine sized this weekend. I'll post a pic soon.)


 
*~*Thank you!!! I love your watch too!! Also love your bracelets (mind sharing where you got them)??*~*


----------



## Cocolo

DH picked out the bracelets for me, a couple of years apart at a local jeweler, Diamond Jewelers on Long Island.  He got one, and liked it so much, he saw a similar one a few years later and picked that up too.

I'll see if I can find something similar online.  I decided to wear them, because they picked up the rose gold coloring from the watch.


Here's a 10K one on ebay.  http://compare.ebay.com/like/230401782096?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&rvr_id=231272891860&crlp=1_263602_309572&UA=%3F*F%3F&GUID=9bb2df3c12f0a47a2ea17b21ffeeff3b&itemid=230401782096&ff4=263602_309572

And a 14K one http://cgi.ebay.com/14k-Tri-Color-Gold-X-Pattern-Stampato-Bracelet-7-5mm-/120628241720?pt=US_Fine_Bracelets&hash=item1c1600e538

I'm looking at Tri Color X bracelets 14K


----------



## AlovesJ

Cocolo said:


> Here's part of my Mother's Day Present.  I love this watch.



Love the rose gold.


----------



## luvs*it*

Cocolo said:


> DH picked out the bracelets for me, a couple of years apart at a local jeweler, Diamond Jewelers on Long Island. He got one, and liked it so much, he saw a similar one a few years later and picked that up too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can find something similar online. I decided to wear them, because they picked up the rose gold coloring from the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a 10K one on ebay. http://compare.ebay.com/like/230401...feeff3b&itemid=230401782096&ff4=263602_309572
> 
> 
> 
> And a 14K one http://cgi.ebay.com/14k-Tri-Color-G...1720?pt=US_Fine_Bracelets&hash=item1c1600e538
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at Tri Color X bracelets 14K



*~*Thank you!!*~*


----------



## HauteMama

My new gold tone MK watch:


----------



## Cocolo

Beautiful watch *HauteMama*.  It looks lovely on you with the bracelets.  I love his watches.


----------



## MissCara

I...have a little prooooblem saying "no" to Michael Kors watches...


----------



## Restore724

MissCara said:


> I...have a little prooooblem saying "no" to Michael Kors watches...



Congrats! What a pretty array of colors. Love them all.


----------



## nova_girl

MissCara said:


> I...have a little prooooblem saying "no" to Michael Kors watches...



LOL. They're all so pretty though so I think it's ok


----------



## MissCara

If it helps...aside from the tortoise and horn watches, which I paid dearly for, the others are all outlet finds, each under 130$.  Next on my list is the lipstick red version...


----------



## luvs*it*

MissCara said:


> I...have a little prooooblem saying "no" to Michael Kors watches...


 
*~*Love all the different colors!!!*~*


----------



## Cocolo

Your collection looks wonderful.  There is nothing wrong with having different watches to coordinate with what you are wearing that day.  And sounds like you got some great deals.    Nice watches MissCara.


----------



## MissCara

Aaaaaand today, I went back for the red, only to find it sold.


----------



## Restore724

*Michael Kors MK4230*
This is my small, dressy watch or bracelet.


----------



## Restore724

*Michael Kors MK5038*
This one is my medium, casual/everyday watch.


----------



## Restore724

*Michael Kors MK5355*
This is my large, dressy/everyday watch.  





...next on my list is a Silver watch


----------



## Cocolo

Beautiful Watches Restore.  I've never seen the first one before.  It is wonderful.  Congratulations.


----------



## luvs*it*

Restore724 said:


> *Michael Kors MK5355*
> This is my large, dressy/everyday watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...next on my list is a Silver watch


 
*~*All these watches are gorg...this one is my fave thoguh!! Love it.*~*


----------



## Restore724

Cocolo said:


> Beautiful Watches Restore.  I've never seen the first one before.  It is wonderful.  Congratulations.


 
Thanks!  With all the pretty colors and metals, MK watches are addicting and fun.


----------



## Restore724

luvs*it* said:


> *~*All these watches are gorg...this one is my fave thoguh!! Love it.*~*


 
Thanks, Michael Kors MK5355 is very pretty with the lightweight Stainless Steel / Acrylic Case


----------



## rad0802

I have this MK watch




sorry cell phone picture lol 

but anyone have a rose gold watch? do you love it? 
I also want the Glitz Acrylic Chronograph in Black lol anyone have any opinions on that one?


----------



## rad0802

oh goodness that picture is big lol sorry. 
new to the forum still learning.


----------



## wavyhair

Here's my 3-yr-old MK watch:






I also just ordered a large silver mens watch... hope to get it by next week. I think MK has the best selection of cute oversized ones.


----------



## misselizabeth22

My over-sized MK watch, its the clear band, with the mother of pearl face and crystal markers.


----------



## shopinator

Just picked up this gorgeous leather wrap watch today at the MK store:


----------



## luvs*it*

rad0802 said:


> I have this MK watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry cell phone picture lol
> 
> but anyone have a rose gold watch? do you love it?
> I also want the Glitz Acrylic Chronograph in Black lol anyone have any opinions on that one?


 


misselizabeth22 said:


> My over-sized MK watch, its the clear band, with the mother of pearl face and crystal markers.


 


shopinator said:


> Just picked up this gorgeous leather wrap watch today at the MK store:


 
*~*Love all these watches!!*~*


----------



## lv_addiction33

MY 3 MK watches: L to R

*1) "Blair" Chronograph
2) "Runway Ceramic" in Gold
3) **"Runway" Rose Gold

i LOVE all of 'em; WEAR 'em everday!!!! i just need the BLACK Runway Ceramic and i'm good to go! ; )

love this thread. thank u!!! 
*


----------



## lv_addiction33

lv_addiction33 said:


> MY 3 MK watches: L to R
> 
> *1) "Blair" Chronograph
> 2) "Runway Ceramic" in Gold
> 3) **"Runway" Rose Gold
> 
> i LOVE all of 'em; WEAR 'em everday!!!! i just need the BLACK Runway Ceramic and i'm good to go! ; )
> 
> love this thread. thank u!!!
> *



for some reason the attachment didn't go thru the first time. let me try again lol


----------



## lv_addiction33

3 TIMES a CHARM, i guess!!! YIKES!!!!


MY 3 MK watches: L to R

1) "Blair" Chronograph
2) "Runway Ceramic" in Gold
3) "Runway" Rose Gold

i LOVE all of 'em; WEAR 'em everday!!!! i just need the BLACK Runway Ceramic and i'm good to go! ; )

love this thread. thank u!!!


----------



## Cocolo

Lovely watches lv_addiction.  They look wonderful.


----------



## Restore724

lv_addiction33 said:


> 3 TIMES a CHARM, i guess!!! YIKES!!!!
> 
> 
> MY 3 MK watches: L to R
> 
> 1) "Blair" Chronograph
> 2) "Runway Ceramic" in Gold
> 3) "Runway" Rose Gold
> 
> i LOVE all of 'em; WEAR 'em everday!!!! i just need the BLACK Runway Ceramic and i'm good to go! ; )
> 
> love this thread. thank u!!!


 
Congrats on your MK watches!  They are all so lovely.  I bet the hard part is deciding which one to wear.


----------



## lv_addiction33

Restore724 said:


> Congrats on your MK watches!  They are all so lovely.  I bet the hard part is deciding which one to wear.



not really... it just depends on what accessories i'm gonna wear with it. i wear the silver with all silver and black jewelries & the rose gold with more earth tone colors - beige, brown, a lil pink & coral etc & the white/gold ceramic well i wear with GOLD jewelries & sometimes with pearls..

it also depends on your outfit. like i said, i will need a black ceramic and i think i'm set for a while until something else catches my eyes. i love these watches!!! TDF!! thanks!!!


----------



## lv_addiction33

Cocolo said:


> Lovely watches lv_addiction.  They look wonderful.



thank you! i  MK watches!!!


----------



## nc.girl

I'll have some pics to add to this thread this week hopefully; my watch was shipped out to me last Friday. I ordered the MK5038, and I'm really hoping it's not too big. I have really small wrists, so I'm just not sure how it's going to look on me. So I'll be posting my pics here once I receive it, and I'll be needing some opinions from you MK ladies. 

Here's a pic from a quick Google search for now.


----------



## momofgirls

nc.girl said:


> I'll have some pics to add to this thread this week hopefully; my watch was shipped out to me last Friday. I ordered the MK5038, and I'm really hoping it's not too big. I have really small wrists, so I'm just not sure how it's going to look on me. So I'll be posting my pics here once I receive it, and I'll be needing some opinions from you MK ladies.
> 
> Here's a pic from a quick Google search for now.


I have this watch and it's not big at all compare to his other watches.


----------



## Restore724

nc.girl said:


> I'll have some pics to add to this thread this week hopefully; my watch was shipped out to me last Friday. I ordered the MK5038, and I'm really hoping it's not too big. I have really small wrists, so I'm just not sure how it's going to look on me. So I'll be posting my pics here once I receive it, and I'll be needing some opinions from you MK ladies.
> 
> Here's a pic from a quick Google search for now.


 

_*Congrats!!!*_ We are watch twins!  I just bought *MK5038* this month and had to get some links removed.  It is perfect medium size watch.  I love how the crystals sparkle against the chocolate brown.  Also, I like how easy it is to see the time with the gold hour/minute hands.  Love it!  Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## nc.girl

momofgirls said:


> I have this watch and it's not big at all compare to his other watches.



I did a lot of digging before deciding on this watch. I googled all over the place looking at different MK watches, and reading their measurements as far as case diameter etc. The 5038 did seem to be slightly smaller than most of the MK chrono watches. Hopefully this one won't be too big for me. I fell in love with it after seeing one of the SA's at my Coach outlet wearing it in the horn color. I loved that color on her, but I'm afraid it might not be as flattering on me. I think the horn color would surely be a no-go for me in the winter months, and I wanted something I could wear year-round. The tortoise color is so rich and compliments pretty much any skin tone, so that's why I chose it.



Restore724 said:


> _*Congrats!!!*_ We are watch twins!  I just bought *MK5038* this month and had to get some links removed.  It is perfect medium size watch.  I love how the crystals sparkle against the chocolate brown.  Also, I like how easy it is to see the time with the gold hour/minute hands.  Love it!  Can't wait to see your pics.



I thought I saw you post this watch a page or two back! It looks great on you! I'm certain I'll have to get some links removed; I don't think I've ever bought a watch and not had to go to the jeweler for link removal. Your wrists look pretty small too; I hope my watch looks as good on me as it does on you! 

I'm going nuts trying to track my package...dying for it to get here. I got the ship notice Friday evening via USPS, but the number still isn't showing anything on the USPS website. Grrr...I'm impatient; they should know not to mess with me like this.


----------



## Restore724

> by nc.girl
> I thought I saw you post this watch a page or two back! It looks great on you! I'm certain I'll have to get some links removed; I don't think I've ever bought a watch and not had to go to the jeweler for link removal. Your wrists look pretty small too; I hope my watch looks as good on me as it does on you!
> 
> I'm going nuts trying to track my package...dying for it to get here. I got the ship notice Friday evening via USPS, but the number still isn't showing anything on the USPS website. Grrr...I'm impatient; they should know not to mess with me like this.


 
I had my watch resized at MK outlet or MK store.  They do it for free.  

I also have oversized watch but they did not have tools for that and told me to go to jeweler.  If I bring back receipt, MK store will reimburse me. I did not know they did that.  I am waiting for replacement links and will see if they work.  

Can't wait to hear your thoughts about MK5038 when you get it!


----------



## nc.girl

Restore724 said:


> I had my watch resized at MK outlet or MK store.  They do it for free.
> 
> I also have oversized watch but they did not have tools for that and told me to go to jeweler.  If I bring back receipt, MK store will reimburse me. I did not know they did that.  I am waiting for replacement links and will see if they work.
> 
> Can't wait to hear your thoughts about MK5038 when you get it!



I have no idea where the nearest MK outlet is for me, so I'll probably just have my jeweler do it...and then maybe get the reimbursement if I'm ever anywhere near an MK outlet. That's pretty neat; thanks for the tip! I had no idea they'd do that either. Now, if I can just wait it out until the watch gets here, ugh.


----------



## Restore724

Almost 60% of 16-34 year olds use a phone as their primary timepiece
by Michel Floyd in Life
http://today.yougov.com/news/2011/05/05/brother-do-you-have-time/

_
Timepiece or Fashion Statement?
70% see a watch primarily as a timepiece, 
14% see it primarily as jewelry, and 
16% see it as a fashion accessory. 
People who didn't own a watch were more likely to see a watch as a fashion accessory (22%).
_


----------



## nc.girl

I just got my MK watch in, and the band is huge on me...so big that I can't even really take a decent pic right now lol. The jewelry store I always go to closes at 5pm, and I don't get off work til 5pm. Hopefully I can go get the watch sized on my lunch tomorrow; once I get that done I'll post some pics and ask for opinions.


----------



## nc.girl

Well, here it is...my MK5038. I just got back from the jeweler's; she took 5 or 6 links out for me. It is still just a tad loose, I prefer a slight bit of movement rather than a really snug fit. I love the watch, but I'm not sure if the face is too large for me or not. I do know that the latch on the bottom bugs me a bit, because it doesn't have much curve to it to shape to my wrist so it kinda makes the band stick out a bit. I tried to take pics of this, but that didn't work out too well. Here are a couple pics though. The crappy flourescent lighting in my office doesn't show this watch's true beauty at all, but this is the best I can do for now. I wear my watch on my right wrist, not sure why but that's where I've always worn any of my watches.

Opinions, please!

The reflection between the 2 and 3 markers is from my BlackBerry's blue gel case.





You can kinda see what I mean about the latch in this pic I think:


----------



## Restore724

mk5038 is beautiful on you!  Keep in mind its a medium size face and a good size. As far as the latch, I have same issue because they took out so many links and I think it will be the same with any watch with that latch. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## luvs*it*

lv_addiction33 said:


> 3 TIMES a CHARM, i guess!!! YIKES!!!!
> 
> 
> MY 3 MK watches: L to R
> 
> 1) "Blair" Chronograph
> 2) "Runway Ceramic" in Gold
> 3) "Runway" Rose Gold
> 
> i LOVE all of 'em; WEAR 'em everday!!!! i just need the BLACK Runway Ceramic and i'm good to go! ; )
> 
> love this thread. thank u!!!


 
*~*Gorgeous collection!!*~*


----------



## rad0802

Nordstrom is having a sale on the white ceramic with rose gold watch right now. It's gorgeous might just have to buy it lol.


----------



## luvmylouis

Here's mine! Just snagged this the other day at the Nordstrom 1/2 yearly sale for $163 (Tax incl)


----------



## Restore724

luvmylouis said:


> Here's mine! Just snagged this the other day at the Nordstrom 1/2 yearly sale for $163 (Tax incl)


 

Wow that's a Great deal and pretty watch!


----------



## luvs*it*

luvmylouis said:


> Here's mine! Just snagged this the other day at the Nordstrom 1/2 yearly sale for $163 (Tax incl)


 
*~*Nice!!!!*~*


----------



## nc.girl

luvmylouis said:


> Here's mine! Just snagged this the other day at the Nordstrom 1/2 yearly sale for $163 (Tax incl)



Love it, and it looks great on you! Great price too!


----------



## luvmylouis

Restore724 said:


> Wow that's a Great deal and pretty watch!


 



nc.girl said:


> Love it, and it looks great on you! Great price too!


 
thanks, guys! i love it! now on the hunt for a bangle to match.


----------



## jekswang

Wow! I think I have those two also, plus one of his Hublot(?) style and a black ceramic.  Love them.



terebina786 said:


> Here are my 2 MK watches...Sorry for the crappy blackberry pics


----------



## jekswang

I love love love MK watches. Today, I bought the Scuba watch! Found it online on sale at Nordies and I ordered it...then a day later I got a 'order cancelled, item no longer available' notice. So today I went to a local MK store who price matched! It's so super huge on my wrist, but I love the black crystals and blue face with crystal markers.

I also have MK's white Hublot, gold Runway, Stainless with MOP face and crystal markers, and a black ceramic.


----------



## Cocolo

Great Watches everyone.  I'm still loving mine.  Can't wear it enough!


----------



## pinkkitty2011

I'm dying to get a Rose gold one!!


----------



## AutumnJade

I got a new one last week. Love it!!! This is my favorite color blue...it looks a little darker in the photo but it's a bright aqua color. Love love love this watch!!


----------



## luvs*it*

AutumnJade said:


> I got a new one last week. Love it!!! This is my favorite color blue...it looks a little darker in the photo but it's a bright aqua color. Love love love this watch!!


 
*~*I love the color!!*~*


----------



## Olin

I just bought MK Agrylic Rose Gold from De Ginz Shoppe. Pictures together with MJ collections  What do you think about my MK? Does it look lovely?


----------



## Olin

I just bought MK Agrylic Rose Gold from De Ginz Shoppe. Pictures together with MJ collections  What do you think about my MK? Does it look lovely?

facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.131687076906519.31924.100001956818922&saved#!/photo.php?fbid=135181689890391&set=a.131687076906519.31924.100001956818922&type=1&theater


----------



## nc.girl

jekswang said:


> I love love love MK watches. Today, I bought the Scuba watch! Found it online on sale at Nordies and I ordered it...then a day later I got a 'order cancelled, item no longer available' notice. So today I went to a local MK store who price matched! It's so super huge on my wrist, but I love the black crystals and blue face with crystal markers.
> 
> I also have MK's white Hublot, gold Runway, Stainless with MOP face and crystal markers, and a black ceramic.



Love the face on your new watch; beautiful!


----------



## luvs*it*

jekswang said:


> I love love love MK watches. Today, I bought the Scuba watch! Found it online on sale at Nordies and I ordered it...then a day later I got a 'order cancelled, item no longer available' notice. So today I went to a local MK store who price matched! It's so super huge on my wrist, but I love the black crystals and blue face with crystal markers.
> 
> I also have MK's white Hublot, gold Runway, Stainless with MOP face and crystal markers, and a black ceramic.


 
*~*I love the color of the dial...gorgeous watch!!*~*


----------



## iamsecksi

just received my first michael kors watch, *MK5432* - LOVE ITT! wish there was date on it though ush: BUT i love everything about it, from the pyramid bracelet to the crystals and chronograph and not to mention the great 50% discount I got on it


----------



## Restore724

iamsecksi said:


> just received my first michael kors watch, *MK5432* - LOVE ITT! wish there was date on it though ush: BUT i love everything about it, from the pyramid bracelet to the crystals and chronograph and not to mention the great 50% discount I got on it


 
Oh my, your watch is stunning!  I love watches with crystals. Best of all, you got an awesome deal!  Congrats!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

iamsecksi said:


> just received my first michael kors watch, *MK5432* - LOVE ITT! wish there was date on it though ush: BUT i love everything about it, from the pyramid bracelet to the crystals and chronograph and not to mention the great 50% discount I got on it


----------



## Thequickredfox

An "oldie" but a goodie; the silver runway  was one of my all-time best buys.  I highly recommend!


----------



## Thequickredfox

iamsecksi said:


> just received my first michael kors watch, *MK5432* - LOVE ITT! wish there was date on it though ush: BUT i love everything about it, from the pyramid bracelet to the crystals and chronograph and not to mention the great 50% discount I got on it



Hot steal! Very nice!


----------



## Restore724

These are on my wishlist...I decided to take pics when I tried them on at the store and then I can decide later which one to get.

*MK5459 * stainless steel silver strap with rosegold around crystals






*MK5389 * silver with white silicone strap


----------



## AutumnJade

^^ I really like the silver one!!


----------



## Restore724

AutumnJade said:


> ^^ I really like the silver one!!


 
Here's better pic of MK5459 with zoom option.  It's so pretty irl
http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...id=MK_GoogleBase&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=Y0MNC


----------



## AutumnJade

Omg...you should not have shown me that!! I want to pre-order!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Restore724

I like how everybody pairs up watches with bracelets.  Now i am searching for silver and gold bracelets to wear with my watches.


----------



## Restore724

I am thinking about adding *Gold/ Horn *watch to my collection...does anybody have pics to share?


----------



## Cocolo

Is this it?  It's lovely.  I wold go for it if I was you Restore.  Lovely watch.


----------



## nova_girl

Ooh I haven't seen the gold/horn before. Very pretty!


----------



## Restore724

_*All TORTOISE & HORN*_ http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...d=cat31902&parentId=cat145&masterId=cat000000

Tried these on today! Added more to my wishlist.
*MK5417 and MK5039 gold/horn. * iPhone flash did not work in store so color is not right.


----------



## jekswang

I am really loving the gold/horn!



Restore724 said:


> _*All TORTOISE & HORN*_ http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...d=cat31902&parentId=cat145&masterId=cat000000
> 
> Tried these on today! Added more to my wishlist.
> *MK5417 and MK5039 gold/horn. *iPhone flash did not work in store so color is not right.


----------



## MJDaisy

i really want a MK watch


----------



## Cocolo

Go for it *MJDaisy*.  You won't be sorry.  What catches your eye?


----------



## nc.girl

Cocolo said:


> *Go for it MJDaisy.  You won't be sorry.  *What catches your eye?



I agree, go for it! I have a few other watches, but I haven't been able to take my MK off since I bought it...I love mine!


----------



## luvs*it*

MJDaisy said:


> i really want a MK watch


 
*~*Take the plunge!!! I have 2 & I love both of them!!*~*


----------



## AutumnJade

I have 2 as well and they are the only ones I wear right now. LOVE them and hope to add more soon!!


----------



## glitterchic

edit-pic not showing.
My first MK watch is this one http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=370945&CategoryID=29485
I'm currently looking for a nice rose gold watch.


----------



## Restore724

I ordered this one at Nordstrom at 40% off. 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/michael...tch/3153401?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0


----------



## luvs*it*

glitterchic said:


> edit-pic not showing.
> My first MK watch is this one http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=370945&CategoryID=29485
> I'm currently looking for a nice rose gold watch.


 
*~*Love this combo!!!*~*



Restore724 said:


> I ordered this one at Nordstrom at 40% off.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/michael...tch/3153401?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0


 
*~*So pretty!!*~*


----------



## Restore724

Restore724 said:


> I ordered this one at Nordstrom at 40% off.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/michael...tch/3153401?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0


 

It arrived today!  The strap is stainless steel gold and the middle is horn.  
I am undecided about the middle part of the strap. I might get all stainless steel gold only instead.   Your thoughts?

I just love the crystals, mother of pearl face, easy to read hands, small/medium size, date window and neutral combo.  Its stunning.


----------



## Vinyl

MJDaisy said:


> i really want a MK watch



Once you get one, you'll be itching for another. So beware!


----------



## luvs*it*

Restore724 said:


> It arrived today!  The strap is stainless steel gold and the middle is horn.
> I am undecided about the middle part of the strap. I might get all stainless steel gold only instead.   Your thoughts?
> 
> I just love the crystals, mother of pearl face, easy to read hands, small/medium size, date window and neutral combo.  Its stunning.


 
*~*Gorgeous watch! I personally like the horn/gold combo.  The horn makes it stand out a little more without being OTT.*~*


----------



## nc.girl

Restore724 said:


> It arrived today!  The strap is stainless steel gold and the middle is horn.
> I am undecided about the middle part of the strap. I might get all stainless steel gold only instead.   Your thoughts?
> 
> I just love the crystals, mother of pearl face, easy to read hands, small/medium size, date window and neutral combo.  Its stunning.



Wow, that is absolutely stunning!!! I love the horn in the center of the band; I think it matches up really well with the face. The all gold sounds beautiful too though. Congrats on your pretty new watch; love it!


----------



## jesscat

Restore724 said:


> It arrived today!  The strap is stainless steel gold and the middle is horn.
> I am undecided about the middle part of the strap. I might get all stainless steel gold only instead.   Your thoughts?
> 
> I just love the crystals, mother of pearl face, easy to read hands, small/medium size, date window and neutral combo.  Its stunning.



Pretty!!


----------



## Restore724

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Gorgeous watch! I personally like the horn/gold combo.  The horn makes it stand out a little more without being OTT.*~*


 
thanks! i like the balance of the weight with horn/stainless steel.



nc.girl said:


> Wow, that is absolutely stunning!!! I love the horn in the center of the band; I think it matches up really well with the face. The all gold sounds beautiful too though. Congrats on your pretty new watch; love it!


 
thanks! i like the face because it is so easy to read and has date window. 



jesscat said:


> Pretty!!


 
thanks!

UPDATE:  It was too good to be true....  I went to get strap resized and discovered the watch does not work.  Jeweler replaced battery but it still did not work?  I called Nordstrom and watch is sold out and cannot be exchanged for same watch.  So the broken watch is going back.  Just my luck to find it at 40% off but it's broken.  so bummed out.


----------



## luvs*it*

Restore724 said:


> thanks! i like the balance of the weight with horn/stainless steel.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! i like the face because it is so easy to read and has date window.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> UPDATE:  It was too good to be true....  I went to get strap resized and discovered the watch does not work.  Jeweler replaced battery but it still did not work?  I called Nordstrom and watch is sold out and cannot be exchanged for same watch.  So the broken watch is going back.  Just my luck to find it at 40% off but it's broken.  so bummed out.


 
*~*Did you contact an MK store?? The watch should be under warranty, so they should be able to fix it for you (or send you a new one). I hope everything works out for you!*~*


----------



## Restore724

*Added MK5353 to my *WISHLIST* *
Silver stainless steel strap and lots of crystals.


----------



## Restore724

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Did you contact an MK store?? The watch should be under warranty, so they should be able to fix it for you (or send you a new one). I hope everything works out for you!*~*


 
No worries...I just found another one that I added to my wishlist.


----------



## luvs*it*

Restore724 said:


> No worries...I just found another one that I added to my wishlist.


 
*~*Can't wait to see it!!  *~*


----------



## Restore724

Restore724 said:


> *Added MK5353 to my *WISHLIST* *
> Silver stainless steel strap and lots of crystals.


 


Two rows of eye-catching crystals rotate on the distinct bezel of a bracelet watch. Luxurious crystal markers add flare to a textured dial with a three-eye chronograph and date window.

Tri-fold buckle with spring-lock closure.
Approx. band length: 190mm.
Approx. band width: 19mm.
Approx. case diameter: *39mm.*
Stainless steel/*Swarovski *crystals.


----------



## luvs*it*

Restore724 said:


> *Added MK5353 to my *WISHLIST* *
> Silver stainless steel strap and lots of crystals.


 
*~*You have great taste in watches!! Love it.  *~*


----------



## Restore724

Returned broken watch that I recieved in mail and got new *MK5353*. Its stunning and very comfortable to wear.  
This silver looks great with my JamesAvery jewelry. I found out the hands luminates in dark, super cool feature.  This one is a keeper!!!
You gotta try it on at the store.  The pictures do not capture the sparkle and beauty and wow factor.


----------



## chloe58

anyone have the MK gold two tone watch , like this one 

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...ge=5&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:102&tx=86&ty=54

would love to see picture


----------



## luvs*it*

chloe58 said:


> anyone have the MK gold two tone watch , like this one
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...ge=5&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:102&tx=86&ty=54
> 
> would love to see picture


 
*~*The girl who runs this blog http://afterstylecomesfashion.creatorsofdesire.com/ has that watch. It's gorg (there are a ton more pics of her wearing that watch on her blog)!!*~* 

Credit: After Style Comes Fashion


----------



## nc.girl

Restore724 said:


> Returned broken watch that I recieved in mail and got new *MK5353*. Its stunning and very comfortable to wear.
> This silver looks great with my JamesAvery jewelry. I found out the hands luminates in dark, super cool feature.  This one is a keeper!!!
> You gotta try it on at the store.  The pictures do not capture the sparkle and beauty and wow factor.



Sorry to hear about the broken watch issue, but this one's a great replacement! LOVE it! I'll definitely have to check this one out in a store. I can only imagine how sparkly it must be in real life!


----------



## Chanelle

i bought this it's GORGEOUS !!! Can't believe how beautiful it is !


----------



## nova_girl

Chanelle said:


> i bought this it's GORGEOUS !!! Can't believe how beautiful it is !



Oooh pretty!


----------



## luvs*it*

Chanelle said:


> i bought this it's GORGEOUS !!! Can't believe how beautiful it is !


 
*~*I love it!!*~*


----------



## Chanelle

thanks girls :shame:


----------



## nc.girl

Chanelle said:


> i bought this it's GORGEOUS !!! Can't believe how beautiful it is !



Love it; the face is gorgeous!


----------



## Restore724

OMG!!! I went to outlet at lunch and visited Coach store and then Michael Kors and then FOSSIL.  At Fossil outlet, I wanted to try on MK5389 again and it was discounted to $99 but when she scanned it was marked down to *$69*!  So it went home with me and taken off my wishlist. I am so addicted to watches and mostly MK.

*MK5389 silver with white silicone strap $195*


----------



## luvs*it*

Restore724 said:


> OMG!!! I went to outlet at lunch and visited Coach store and then Michael Kors and then FOSSIL.  At Fossil outlet, I wanted to try on MK5389 again and it was discounted to $99 but when she scanned it was marked down to *$69*!  So it went home with me and taken off my wishlist. I am so addicted to watches and mostly MK.
> 
> *MK5389 silver with white silicone strap $195*


 
*~*I love the blue crystals on the dial!!*~*


----------



## nc.girl

Restore724 said:


> OMG!!! I went to outlet at lunch and visited Coach store and then Michael Kors and then FOSSIL.  At Fossil outlet, I wanted to try on MK5389 again and it was discounted to $99 but when she scanned it was marked down to *$69*!  So it went home with me and taken off my wishlist. I am so addicted to watches and mostly MK.
> 
> *MK5389 silver with white silicone strap $195*



Only $69?!?! Wow, you STOLE that watch! I really wish we had a Fossil outlet around here. Congrats; I love it!


----------



## Restore724

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I love the blue crystals on the dial!!*~*


 
agreed, the blue crystals are beautiful! i just stare at the pretty swarovski crystals and forget to look at what time it is.



nc.girl said:


> Only $69?!?! Wow, you STOLE that watch! I really wish we had a Fossil outlet around here. Congrats; I love it!


 
I know and I was shocked!  It's still full price at dept stores.  I only wish it had interchangeable bands but at this price it doesnt matter


----------



## Crazy for Bags

So, I'll post again (poor tPF had issues!).  Here's my MK White Ceramic watch with the Rose Gold Crystal bezel.
I ordered from Zappos (on sale!) very late Wednesday night and it was delivered Friday!!!  I love how fast Zappos processes your order and delivers!
I've wore it several times since I got it and I really, really like it.  So glad I bit the bullet and ordered it!  Sorry the picture is so big


----------



## Restore724

Crazy for Bags said:


> So, I'll post again (poor tPF had issues!).  Here's my MK White Ceramic watch with the Rose Gold Crystal bezel.
> I ordered from Zappos (on sale!) very late Wednesday night and it was delivered Friday!!!  I love how fast Zappos processes your order and delivers!
> I've wore it several times since I got it and I really, really like it.  So glad I bit the bullet and ordered it!  Sorry the picture is so big


 
Love it!  Congrats!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Restore724 said:


> Love it!  Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## FlipFlopgal

Crazy for Bags said:


> So, I'll post again (poor tPF had issues!).  Here's my MK White Ceramic watch with the Rose Gold Crystal bezel.
> I ordered from Zappos (on sale!) very late Wednesday night and it was delivered Friday!!!  I love how fast Zappos processes your order and delivers!
> I've wore it several times since I got it and I really, really like it.  So glad I bit the bullet and ordered it!  Sorry the picture is so big



Congrats!!!


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Hey , i just got this watch on overstock.com last week for a pretty good bargain. Sorry for the crappy picture still learning how to resize ... MK5055


----------



## nc.girl

BagsRLoVe said:


> Hey , i just got this watch on overstock.com last week for a pretty good bargain. Sorry for the crappy picture still learning how to resize ... MK5055



Very nice!


----------



## MJDaisy

i think i might buy an MK watch from the nordstrom anniversary sale...i can't decide between silver, gold, or rose gold. any suggestions? I am leaning towards rose gold...


----------



## Restore724

MJDaisy said:


> i think i might buy an MK watch from the nordstrom anniversary sale...i can't decide between silver, gold, or rose gold. any suggestions? I am leaning towards rose gold...


 
One of each color. Which MK watches are part of sale?  
I think rose gold is a great choice.  Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael.../3037175?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1837
It's this watch but with a mother of pearl face and I think they are $149.
You can't go wrong with any of them, but I really like the rose gold


----------



## AutumnJade

Restore724 said:


> OMG!!! I went to outlet at lunch and visited Coach store and then Michael Kors and then FOSSIL.  At Fossil outlet, I wanted to try on MK5389 again and it was discounted to $99 but when she scanned it was marked down to *$69*!  So it went home with me and taken off my wishlist. I am so addicted to watches and mostly MK.
> 
> *MK5389 silver with white silicone strap $195*



LOVE it!!! What a steal!!! Congrats on that!


----------



## gueancla

MJDaisy said:


> i think i might buy an MK watch from the nordstrom anniversary sale...i can't decide between silver, gold, or rose gold. any suggestions? I am leaning towards rose gold...



I bought this one for $149.99 but still debating because I wanted to get the small runway...and I need to get used to large watch.


----------



## gueancla

gueancla said:


> I bought this one for $149.99 but still debating because I wanted to get the small runway...and I need to get used to a large watch.



MK5525 silver and rose gold


----------



## Crazy for Bags

gueancla said:


> MK5525 silver and rose gold


 
LOVE IT!!!!  I had the same issue (to get used to a large watch), but I got used to it quickly and absolutely love it and I think you will too!


----------



## gueancla

Crazy for Bags said:


> LOVE IT!!!!  I had the same issue (to get used to a large watch), but I got used to it quickly and absolutely love it and I think you will too!


Thank you!

I'm still debating between above or this one:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...h/3169506?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=305

I have very small wrist so the small runway seems to suit me better. Don't you think this one looks too big on me? also I hope does not look flashier (?)


----------



## Crazy for Bags

gueancla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm still debating between above or this one:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...h/3169506?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=305
> 
> I have very small wrist so the small runway seems to suit me better. Don't you think this one looks too big on me? also I hope does not look flashier (?)


I have a very small wrist too and worried about a larger face watch over powering my wrist, but it doesn't and I get more compliments on my larger face watches than the smaller ones I used to wear.
I think the one you have looks great on you, but you have to be comfortable wearing it.  I don't think it's too flashy either.  Give yourself a few days and wear it around the house, you may find you'll get used to wearing a larger watch and love it.
The other MK is nice too, but I prefer the larger face.  JMO.


----------



## gueancla

Crazy for Bags said:


> I have a very small wrist too and worried about a larger face watch over powering my wrist, but it doesn't and I get more compliments on my larger face watches than the smaller ones I used to wear.
> I think the one you have looks great on you, but you have to be comfortable wearing it.  I don't think it's too flashy either.  Give yourself a few days and wear it around the house, you may find you'll get used to wearing a larger watch and love it.
> The other MK is nice too, but I prefer the larger face.  JMO.



Thank you for your advice. I might still keep this one considering the good price and get the rose gold later. I just loving the gold rose now ^.^


----------



## Restore724

gueancla said:


> MK5525 silver and rose gold


 
OMG, what a great deal! I love the two tone colors and of course all the dazzling crystals.  The two tone will match with any jewelry.  The size looks great on your wrist.  I like medium/large watch more now because it's easier to tell time and date.  I consider the size the same as wearing a big bracelet that also tells time.


----------



## Restore724

BagsRLoVe said:


> Hey , i just got this watch on overstock.com last week for a pretty good bargain. Sorry for the crappy picture still learning how to resize ... MK5055


 

Lovely gold watch.  Super cute.


----------



## gueancla

Restore724 said:


> OMG, what a great deal! I love the two tone colors and of course all the dazzling crystals.  The two tone will match with any jewelry.  The size looks great on your wrist.  I like medium/large watch more now because it's easier to tell time and date.  I consider the size the same as wearing a big bracelet that also tells time.



Thank you  This is my first MK watch but they seem to be addictive


----------



## Restore724

Nordstrom ANNIVERSARY SALE on select Watches start July 15, 2011


----------



## nc.girl

I'm having a dilemma. I am looking at the MK 5325, and I saw that it has a 40mm case. My wrist is 5.25" measured snugly. My MK5038 has a case size of either 36mm or 38mm (some sites say 36, and others say 38 so I'm not sure). So I'm wondering how much larger the 40mm case would look on my tiny wrist. 

What do you all think? I hate to pass up a good deal, but I don't want to have to eat crazy shipping fees if it ends up being too large and I have to return it. 

Anyone here with a very small wrist like me with pics of a 40mm sized watch on their wrist? I'm afraid the lugs on the larger-faced 40mm watch will hang over my wrist and look silly.

This is the watch I'm considering...





Also, here is a pic of my MK5038 with 36 or 38mm face on my small wrist:




Sorry for the crappy pic; took this pic awhile back in my office and the flourescent lighting is terrible.


----------



## nc.girl

nc.girl said:


> I'm having a dilemma. I am looking at the MK 5325, and I saw that it has a 40mm case. My wrist is 5.25" measured snugly. My MK5038 has a case size of either 36mm or 38mm (some sites say 36, and others say 38 so I'm not sure). So I'm wondering how much larger the 40mm case would look on my tiny wrist.
> 
> What do you all think? I hate to pass up a good deal, but I don't want to have to eat crazy shipping fees if it ends up being too large and I have to return it.
> 
> Anyone here with a very small wrist like me with pics of a 40mm sized watch on their wrist? I'm afraid the lugs on the larger-faced 40mm watch will hang over my wrist and look silly.
> 
> This is the watch I'm considering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is a pic of my MK5038 with 36 or 38mm face on my small wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pic; took this pic awhile back in my office and the flourescent lighting is terrible.



Here's one more pic; apparently I waited too long and couldn't edit my original post...whoops. Please help me make a decision! I've got to figure out what I'm going to do today...thanks!


----------



## Blondee178

I have a teeny tiny wrist (like I had to have 3 links removed from my MK runway for it to fit) & my MK is 39 according to the site. It's a bit big but I love it! I just ordered the white MK thats 39.5mm & figure the difference cant be that great.

It took me about a day or 2 to get used to how big it was on me but i think it looks great! 

This is the one I own...


----------



## nc.girl

Blondee178 said:


> I have a teeny tiny wrist (like I had to have 3 links removed from my MK runway for it to fit) & my MK is 39 according to the site. It's a bit big but I love it! I just ordered the white MK thats 39.5mm & figure the difference cant be that great.
> 
> It took me about a day or 2 to get used to how big it was on me but i think it looks great!
> 
> This is the one I own...



I'll have to go home and see how many links are in my MK watch box...it was at least 3 for sure, but I'm thinking it might have even been 4 or 5 lol. I love that silver watch you have; very pretty! I'd love to have a white one myself, but the only time it would look good on me is in the summer...I'm rather ghostly in the winter hehe.


----------



## Blondee178

Here is a pic of the Coach watch I'm wearing today...Its 38mm (for refernce). 

Thank you! I actually found it at the Fossil outlet for $130 like a week ago! && I just ordered my 2nd watch today....I'm officially hooked . I'm planning on the rose gold next. 

I plan on using the white during the summer! I've been dying for a white one & caught a great deal...came out to $85 shipped! Too good to pass up.  I'll post pics as soon as I receive it. 

As for the links...I'm not sure exactly how many were taken out total, I just know i had to make 2 trips because after they removed a few, it was still too big! I wear a size 5.5 or 6 in rings. Its like I have baby hands almost!! Hehehehhe


----------



## nc.girl

Blondee178 said:


> Here is a pic of the Coach watch I'm wearing today...Its 38mm (for refernce).
> 
> Thank you! I actually found it at the Fossil outlet for $130 like a week ago! && I just ordered my 2nd watch today....I'm officially hooked . I'm planning on the rose gold next.
> 
> I plan on using the white during the summer! I've been dying for a white one & caught a great deal...came out to $85 shipped! Too good to pass up.  I'll post pics as soon as I receive it.
> 
> As for the links...I'm not sure exactly how many were taken out total, I just know i had to make 2 trips because after they removed a few, it was still too big! I wear a size 5.5 or 6 in rings. Its like I have baby hands almost!! Hehehehhe



Wow, LOVE the Coach watch! I've been itching for one myself...I'm sure I'll eventually get one of them too. That one looks great on you too. The 38mm looks like it fits you very well.

I wouldn't mind having a white watch for summer use, but it would have to be the resin/acrylic at least...I don't think there's any way I could keep white silicone clean for too long! You got a steal on your white one though; $85 is a great price!


----------



## Blondee178

nc.girl said:


> Wow, LOVE the Coach watch! I've been itching for one myself...I'm sure I'll eventually get one of them too. That one looks great on you too. The 38mm looks like it fits you very well.
> 
> I wouldn't mind having a white watch for summer use, but it would have to be the resin/acrylic at least...I don't think there's any way I could keep white silicone clean for too long!


 
Thanks! I actually love the size of this watch...I think its the perfect size for me. So the bigger watch took some adjusting to but truth is that it looks great too. 

The one I ordered today is acrylic & sort of an impulse buy...I've never even seen it in person. Hopefully I love it as much as I do my other one.  The only reason I took the plunge is because I could retun it in-store if I decide I don't like it. There is no way I could keep a silicone clean either! I rather acrylic where I could just wear it & not have to worry about it.


----------



## nc.girl

Blondee178 said:


> Thanks! I actually love the size of this watch...I think its the perfect size for me. So the bigger watch took some adjusting to but truth is that it looks great too.
> 
> The one I ordered today is acrylic & sort of an impulse buy...I've never even seen it in person. Hopefully I love it as much as I do my other one.  The only reason I took the plunge is because I could retun it in-store if I decide I don't like it. There is no way I could keep a silicone clean either! I rather acrylic where I could just wear it & not have to worry about it.



I might have to take the plunge on this 40mm MK watch; gah I'm still going back and forth lol.

Glad you're going acrylic! I think white silicone would be a total disaster for me...as in I might get 2-3 wears out of it before something happened. 

I'm wondering how that clear acrylic band will hold up on the MK watch I'm looking at. I just wonder if it will start yellowing at any point.


----------



## loulouluv

Finally got my MK5235!!!   I'm soooo in love ~swoon~


----------



## nc.girl

loulouluv said:


> Finally got my MK5235!!!   I'm soooo in love ~swoon~



That's the watch I'm on the fence about, due to size. So glad you posted this! Do you happen to know what your wrist measures? Mine measures 5.25" measured sort of snugly, and I'm wondering if this watch's face is too big for me. 

It looks great on you, btw!


----------



## kdo

I'm considering for the first time a resin MK watch.  Can anyone tell me how durable resin is, if there are any issues with it breaking or cracking, stain easily?  Any worries?


----------



## bella elegance

Nordstroms has three Blairs for $166


----------



## nc.girl

kdo said:


> I'm considering for the first time a resin MK watch.  Can anyone tell me how durable resin is, if there are any issues with it breaking or cracking, stain easily?  Any worries?



I have the MK5038 which is resin in the tortoise color. I have been wearing mine daily since I got it in May. I haven't had any trouble with it at all. I had to have some links removed from mine, and even that didn't damage it at all. I haven't had any breaks or cracks with my watch. It would seem that the resin is pretty durable. I'd imagine the white or horn color would be fairly easy to clean if you needed to...the white silicone is the material you have to be careful with as far as dirt. The resin is smooth and isn't porous, so it won't hold dirt. Hope this helps.


----------



## loulouluv

nc.girl said:


> That's the watch I'm on the fence about, due to size. So glad you posted this! Do you happen to know what your wrist measures? Mine measures 5.25" measured sort of snugly, and I'm wondering if this watch's face is too big for me.
> 
> It looks great on you, btw!




Thanks NC Girl!!!  My wrist is 5 7/8" at the smallest part snug.  They removed 2 links on the watch.  It measures roughly 6.75".  It's like a bracelette on me.  When my arm is down it hangs a good 1/2-1" down my hand.  The face is large, but I love that look.  I tried it on at the store before purchasing online.  I hope that helps!


----------



## nc.girl

loulouluv said:


> Thanks NC Girl!!!  My wrist is 5 7/8" at the  smallest part snug.  They removed 2 links on the watch.  It measures  roughly 6.75".  It's like a bracelette on me.  When my arm is down it  hangs a good 1/2-1" down my hand.  The face is large, but I love that  look.  I tried it on at the store before purchasing online.  I hope that  helps!



Thank you, that does help me! I tend to wear my watches a little loose  as well; I don't like for my watch to be tight on my wrist. I think I might give the MK5235 a shot. If it doesn't fit, I will only be out $10 for the shipping cost...which sucks, but I'd hate to pass up a good deal on an MK watch. I wish I could go try one on but Dillards is about 30 minutes away from me and I doubt I'll be hitting the mall this weekend, plus it would probably cost me 10 bucks in gas to get there anyhow lol.


----------



## mrsswns

loulouluv said:


> Finally got my MK5235!!!   I'm soooo in love ~swoon~



I just ordered this one using the $50 off from Bloomies. It ended up costing $82 so I figured it was a pretty good deal. I was unsure of it but after seeing it on someone I'm excited!


----------



## mrsswns

nc.girl said:


> Thank you, that does help me! I tend to wear my watches a little loose  as well; I don't like for my watch to be tight on my wrist. I think I might give the MK5235 a shot. If it doesn't fit, I will only be out $10 for the shipping cost...which sucks, but I'd hate to pass up a good deal on an MK watch. I wish I could go try one on but Dillards is about 30 minutes away from me and I doubt I'll be hitting the mall this weekend, plus it would probably cost me 10 bucks in gas to get there anyhow lol.



Where did you find a deal on it? Bloomies too?


----------



## nc.girl

mrsswns said:


> Where did you find a deal on it? Bloomies too?



Yup!


----------



## MJDaisy

i got TWO. i got a rose gold watch and a tortoise shell from the anniversary sale at nordstrom today....photos to come!


----------



## Restore724

nc.girl said:


> I'm having a dilemma. I am looking at the MK 5325, and I saw that it has a 40mm case. My wrist is 5.25" measured snugly. My MK5038 has a case size of either 36mm or 38mm (some sites say 36, and others say 38 so I'm not sure). So I'm wondering how much larger the 40mm case would look on my tiny wrist.
> 
> What do you all think? I hate to pass up a good deal, but I don't want to have to eat crazy shipping fees if it ends up being too large and I have to return it.
> 
> Anyone here with a very small wrist like me with pics of a 40mm sized watch on their wrist? I'm afraid the lugs on the larger-faced 40mm watch will hang over my wrist and look silly.
> 
> This is the watch I'm considering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is a pic of my MK5038 with 36 or 38mm face on my small wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pic; took this pic awhile back in my office and the flourescent lighting is terrible.


 
Here is pic of 2 watches I was trying on at store.  I started taking pics at store so I can remember  which watch to keep on my wishlist. Hope this helps.
*MK5417(42mm) and MK5039 (36mm)
*


----------



## Restore724

kdo said:


> I'm considering for the first time a resin MK watch.  Can anyone tell me how durable resin is, if there are any issues with it breaking or cracking, stain easily?  Any worries?


 
I have resin, steel and silicon watches and no issues with any of them. No worries, all fun!


----------



## Restore724

nc.girl said:


> Thank you, that does help me! I tend to wear my watches a little loose  as well; I don't like for my watch to be tight on my wrist. I think I might give the MK5235 a shot. If it doesn't fit, I will only be out $10 for the shipping cost...which sucks, but I'd hate to pass up a good deal on an MK watch. I wish I could go try one on but Dillards is about 30 minutes away from me and I doubt I'll be hitting the mall this weekend, plus it would probably cost me 10 bucks in gas to get there anyhow lol.


 
You might try www.zappos.com  I found MK5235 at Zappos on Sale $168.75. They offer FREE shipping both ways, 365 return policy.


----------



## gueancla

Restore724 said:


> Here is pic of 2 watches I was trying on at store.  I started taking pics at store so I can remember  which watch to keep on my wishlist. Hope this helps.
> *MK5417(42mm) and MK5039 (36mm)
> *



I love the second one 36mm, very pretty


----------



## loulouluv

mrsswns said:


> I just ordered this one using the $50 off from Bloomies. It ended up costing $82 so I figured it was a pretty good deal. I was unsure of it but after seeing it on someone I'm excited!



I love it more now than when I first tried it on.  It's so sparkly in an understated kind of way.  You won't be disappointed, I promise!


----------



## loulouluv

nc.girl said:


> Thank you, that does help me! I tend to wear my watches a little loose  as well; I don't like for my watch to be tight on my wrist. I think I might give the MK5235 a shot. If it doesn't fit, I will only be out $10 for the shipping cost...which sucks, but I'd hate to pass up a good deal on an MK watch. I wish I could go try one on but Dillards is about 30 minutes away from me and I doubt I'll be hitting the mall this weekend, plus it would probably cost me 10 bucks in gas to get there anyhow lol.



You won't be disappointed with this watch!  In my opinion, larger faced watches should be worn looser.  I find they look awkward if they are too tight.  Let me know when you get it and what you think!


----------



## nikonsandbags

I love my MK watch in gold..its huge and such an eye catcher. Next up is the rose gold watch...


----------



## Restore724

*Nordstrom Anniversary Sale 

Michael Kors Resin & Crystal Topring Watch MK5526*
Approx. band width: 18mm.
Approx. case diameter: 38mm.
Resin/Swarovski crystals/stainless steel/mineral crystal.
[/B]


----------



## camommyof3

Check your local Fossil outlets! My hubby bought this Ceramic one for me for $199. Retail is $495.   I've already received so many compliments on it.


----------



## nc.girl

Restore724 said:


> You might try www.zappos.com  I found MK5235 at Zappos on Sale $168.75. They offer FREE shipping both ways, 365 return policy.



I love Zappos! I've ordered a few pairs of shoes from them, and they always arrive super fast. I might have to look into that; Bloomies sold out of the MK5235 by the time I finally decided to buy it. 



loulouluv said:


> You won't be disappointed with this watch!  In my opinion, larger faced watches should be worn looser.  I find they look awkward if they are too tight.  Let me know when you get it and what you think!



Looks like I'll be waiting til I find it on sale again...Bloomies sold out before I got my order in Friday, ugh.



Restore724 said:


> Here is pic of 2 watches I was trying on at store.  I started taking pics at store so I can remember  which watch to keep on my wishlist. Hope this helps.
> *MK5417(42mm) and MK5039 (36mm)
> *


Ooh, Love them both!


----------



## firstaid

Hey ladies I just received a Kors Mk5305 from my cousin but it is a little tight. I wish it was a bit looser. Does anyone have any extra links from a Mk5055 or Mk5305 that they are not using? I just need one link, please PM me. Thanks in advance, I will post photos of my watch later.


----------



## Restore724

firstaid said:


> Hey ladies I just received a Kors Mk5305 from my cousin but it is a little tight. I wish it was a bit looser. Does anyone have any extra links from a Mk5055 or Mk5305 that they are not using? I just need one link, please PM me. Thanks in advance, I will post photos of my watch later.


 
You can call the Michael Kors watch warehouse for extra links: *1-800-842-8621*.  
I think 2 links $3.99.  Also, any Michael Kors store can resize watch for FREE.

They offer links for other Watch brands too.


----------



## firstaid

Restore724 said:


> You can call the Michael Kors watch warehouse for extra links: *1-800-842-8621*.
> I think 2 links $3.99.  Also, any Michael Kors store can resize watch for FREE.
> 
> They offer links for other Watch brands too.



Thank you sooo much for the info. I will call them tomorrow. I will post photos of my beautiful watch later.


----------



## MJDaisy

here are the 2 watches i snagged at the anniversary sale at nordstrom. I got the rose gold one for $166 and the tortoise for $183 I believe (may have been $186). 

I bought them both with the intention of returning one, but after wearing them both for a few days I've decided to keep them 

Sorry for the extremely low quality photo!


----------



## nc.girl

MJDaisy said:


> here are the 2 watches i snagged at the anniversary sale at nordstrom. I got the rose gold one for $166 and the tortoise for $183 I believe (may have been $186).
> 
> I bought them both with the intention of returning one, but after wearing them both for a few days I've decided to keep them
> 
> Sorry for the extremely low quality photo!



Wow, not one but two! They're both gorgeous...congrats!


----------



## Restore724

MJDaisy said:


> here are the 2 watches i snagged at the anniversary sale at nordstrom. I got the rose gold one for $166 and the tortoise for $183 I believe (may have been $186).
> 
> I bought them both with the intention of returning one, but after wearing them both for a few days I've decided to keep them
> 
> Sorry for the extremely low quality photo!



Congrats!!!  
Since they are 2 different styles, it's good to keep them both.


----------



## baglady2009

firstaid said:


> Hey ladies I just received a Kors Mk5305 from my cousin but it is a little tight. I wish it was a bit looser. Does anyone have any extra links from a Mk5055 or Mk5305 that they are not using? I just need one link, please PM me. Thanks in advance, I will post photos of my watch later.


 
I have extra links for my MK5055 and MK5092.  Let me know if you still need them.  Below I've posted pics of both wacthes.  I absolutely love them.  I'm debating on purchasing a 3rd MK watch, but I can't decide between the tortoise or the horn.  I wonder which would look better on darker skin tones?


----------



## firstaid

baglady2009 said:


> I have extra links for my MK5055 and MK5092.  Let me know if you still need them.  Below I've posted pics of both wacthes.  I absolutely love them.  I'm debating on purchasing a 3rd MK watch, but I can't decide between the tortoise or the horn.  I wonder which would look better on darker skin tones?



Thanks hon, but I called the number that *Restore724* provided  and they are sending me the links for free, I just have to pay shipping charges ($4). As far as the tortoise or the horn I think both would look great, I really like this watch http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=245337&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-n-_-n-_-n, the gold part goes really well with the tortoise. Here is a photo of Regina King with her horn Kors watch. I guess it would come down to your wardrobe, they would both look good.


----------



## baglady2009

Wow!! Regina King is really making me want to buy the resin horn watch (Heck...I wish I could buy her figure).  We're the same age and my body looks NOTHING like that...LOL.  I loved the watch from Bloomingdales as well.  I think I'll have to take a trip to Bloomingdales to try on all three watches.  Thanks firstaid!


----------



## Cheryl24

The Horn watch is the one that has been tempting me the most lately.  That picture of Regina King (love her!) might just send me over the edge!  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Restore724

camommyof3 said:


> Check your local Fossil outlets! My hubby bought this Ceramic one for me for $199. Retail is $495.   I've already received so many compliments on it.


 
  Wow! Great MK ceramic watch and amazing deal at Fossil outet. Congrats!!!


----------



## nc.girl

baglady2009 said:


> I have extra links for my MK5055 and MK5092.  Let me know if you still need them.  Below I've posted pics of both wacthes.  I absolutely love them.  I'm debating on purchasing a 3rd MK watch, but I can't decide between the tortoise or the horn.  I wonder which would look better on darker skin tones?



Gorgeous! I'm hoping to add a gold one to my collection soon, or maybe even a two-tone. 

I think you could pull off either horn or tortoise. The tortoise seems to be a good color for just about anyone. The horn would look great on you too though. I wish I could rock the horn color, but I'm far too pale in the winter.


----------



## baglady2009

nc.girl said:


> Gorgeous! I'm hoping to add a gold one to my collection soon, or maybe even a two-tone.
> 
> I think you could pull off either horn or tortoise. The tortoise seems to be a good color for just about anyone. The horn would look great on you too though. I wish I could rock the horn color, but I'm far too pale in the winter.


 
Thanks.  You should definitely get the gold one.  Even the people I run across that don't like yellow gold, LOVE this watch.  It's a real show stopper.


----------



## nc.girl

baglady2009 said:


> Thanks.  You should definitely get the gold one.  Even the people I run across that don't like yellow gold, LOVE this watch.  It's a real show stopper.



I love yellow gold, so I think you're right hehe...I NEED this watch!


----------



## chrunchy

I recently got my Michael Kors rose gold watch (MK8186) .






Together with my two other MK watches (MK8071 and MK5055):


----------



## nc.girl

^Love them all!


----------



## baglady2009

chrunchy said:


> I recently got my Michael Kors rose gold watch (MK8186) .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together with my two other MK watches (MK8071 and MK5055):


 
Beautiful watches.  Love the rose gold one.  It looks huge in comparison to the other 2 watches.  I have a couple of movado watches that I never wear because I'm obsesed with my oversized watches.


----------



## xkilljoy

My new MK5305 which I'm completely in love with now. 
Love how it practically goes with every outfit.
Pairing up the watch along with these bracelets to help "complete" my look.


----------



## Restore724

I used to be addicted to Coach handbags and now "officially" addicted to MK watches!

I admired these are Fossil Outlet. 
*MK5210 (steel/silicone) and MK5237 (ceramic)*


----------



## Restore724

xkilljoy said:


> My new MK5305 which I'm completely in love with now.
> Love how it practically goes with every outfit.
> Pairing up the watch along with these bracelets to help "complete" my look.


 
That's a beautiful watch and I love how you complete look with several bracelets.


----------



## Restore724

chrunchy said:


> I recently got my Michael Kors rose gold watch (MK8186) .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together with my two other MK watches (MK8071 and MK5055):


 

Congrats on new watch, Great variety!


----------



## baglady2009

xkilljoy said:


> My new MK5305 which I'm completely in love with now.
> Love how it practically goes with every outfit.
> Pairing up the watch along with these bracelets to help "complete" my look.


 
Gorgeous watch!!  Where did you buy your bracelets?  I've tried to wear my bangle bracelets with my watch, but they tend to scratch up the watch.


----------



## baglady2009

Restore724 said:


> I used to be addicted to Coach handbags and now "officially" addicted to MK watches!
> 
> I admired these are Fossil Outlet.
> *MK5210 (steel/silicone) and MK5237 (ceramic)*


 
Love your watches!!  Especially the two-toned one.  I've tried the ceramic one on at TJ Maxx, but it was silver w/crystals around the face.  I definitely like yours more.


----------



## xkilljoy

baglady2009 said:


> Gorgeous watch!!  Where did you buy your bracelets?  I've tried to wear my bangle bracelets with my watch, but they tend to scratch up the watch.



thanks, got the bracelets for a steal at American Eagle. They were on sale 3 for $10.
Like you, I've tried wearing bangles and other bracelets but was too afraid it would scratch the watch.


----------



## chrunchy

Restore724 said:


> Congrats on new watch, Great variety!



Thank you .


----------



## Restore724

Same rose gold face but different bands.  
Which looks better?  With gold band or without gold band?


----------



## BonBonz

Restore724 said:


> Same rose gold face but different bands.
> Which looks better?  With gold band or without gold band?



I like the one with the plain white band. The gold band detracts from the details of the watch face.


----------



## baglady2009

Restore724 said:


> Same rose gold face but different bands.
> Which looks better?  With gold band or without gold band?


I agree with BonBonz. Definitely prefer the band without the gold.


----------



## camommyof3

I agree with BonBonz, too.  The gold on the band is too distracting.



Restore724 said:


> Same rose gold face but different bands.
> Which looks better?  With gold band or without gold band?


----------



## camommyof3

Thanks! I really love this watch and I choose it over my Tag Heuer and Michelle every day.



Restore724 said:


> Wow! Great MK ceramic watch and amazing deal at Fossil outet. Congrats!!!


----------



## Restore724

BonBonz said:


> I like the one with the plain white band. The gold band detracts from the details of the watch face.


 


camommyof3 said:


> I agree with BonBonz, too.  The gold on the band is too distracting.


 


baglady2009 said:


> I agree with BonBonz. Definitely prefer the band without the gold.


 
*Thanks for feedback  *


----------



## keodi

LoveMyMarc said:


> Just got done looking through this thread. MK watches are gorgeous!!!
> 
> *Does anyone have the MK5160?* I have been lusting after this one for a while now.



I have this same exact watch simple and classic.


----------



## glamorioustasha

This Thread is making my eyes go broke lol...


----------



## baglady2009

glamorioustasha said:


> This Thread is making my eyes go broke lol...




ROTFL!!!  That was too funny and yes, I agree.


----------



## baglady2009

I'm going on vacation this week and I am planning on visiting the Michael Kors Outlet.  I realize that since it's an outlet, I may not find the exact watch I am looking for, but I am determined to come home with a new watch.  I've attached a pic of some of my favorite Michael Kors watches (I already have the gold one).  Out of the remaining 5, which 2 are your favorites?


----------



## Restore724

baglady2009 said:


> I'm going on vacation this week and I am planning on visiting the Michael Kors Outlet.  I realize that since it's an outlet, I may not find the exact watch I am looking for, but I am determined to come home with a new watch.  I've attached a pic of some of my favorite Michael Kors watches (I already have the gold one).  Out of the remaining 5, which 2 are your favorites?



You have to also visit FOSSIL outlet. They sell Mk and other watches too. 
In your pic, I like the 1st tortoise, 2nd horn and last white watches.  Have fun!!!


----------



## Aluxe

Horn (the one in the top row)
Turqouise

Best of luck!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Love this thread- so many great watches I can't begin to narrow down what I like.


Anyone know if this is an authentic MK watch? I saw it on a random online blog, no info on it though.


----------



## baglady2009

Restore724 said:


> You have to also visit FOSSIL outlet. They sell Mk and other watches too.
> In your pic, I like the 1st tortoise, 2nd horn and last white watches.  Have fun!!!



That's right....I forgot about the Fossil Outlet.  I can't wait to check it out.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## baglady2009

Aluxe said:


> Horn (the one in the top row)
> Turqouise
> 
> Best of luck!



So far, the Horn is 2-0. Thanks Aluxe!


----------



## nc.girl

Just got my black ceramic MK5270. It's a bit large, as can be seen in the pic. I'm going to try to go see my jeweler today or tomorrow, and hope they can take enough links out to get it to fit me. This one doesn't seem to have as many removable links as my MK5038 does. Whoops, just realized I haven't set the date yet!


----------



## Olivia O.

I have the turquoise and I love, love it for a summer watch. Nice and light, plus I love the color.


----------



## reneem

rainyjewels said:


> i have one - white midsize chrono with gold accents -


Cute Watch! I have the same one but w/ the Swarovski crystals!


----------



## Restore724

nc.girl said:


> Just got my black ceramic MK5270. It's a bit large, as can be seen in the pic. I'm going to try to go see my jeweler today or tomorrow, and hope they can take enough links out to get it to fit me. This one doesn't seem to have as many removable links as my MK5038 does. Whoops, just realized I haven't set the date yet!



Wow!  That's pretty!!!


----------



## nc.girl

Restore724 said:


> Wow!  That's pretty!!!



Thank you! I love it, even though it's definitely much heavier than the resin watches. Now if I can just get to my jeweler to attempt to make this watch fit me! I thought I would be able to get there today, but now it's looking more like tomorrow. I'll post some more pics once I get it sized to fit me better.


----------



## firstaid

Here is my Kors watch MK5305 which is similar to the MK5055, but this has a pearl white face instead of a gold face.


----------



## gymangel812

here's my first MK watch, rose gold 33mm MK5430:


----------



## nc.girl

firstaid said:


> Here is my Kors watch MK5305 which is similar to the MK5055, but this has a pearl white face instead of a gold face.





gymangel812 said:


> here's my first MK watch, rose gold 33mm MK5430:



Love your watches, ladies...they're both gorgeous!


----------



## Restore724

*MK5379 white/rose gold *
Case diameter: 42 millimeters 
Case Thickness: 12 millimeters 
Band material: Resin


----------



## Restore724

Just wanted to share pics by watch size.
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Entry.jsp?catID=0&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446386190&bmUID=j5K_yxM


----------



## gueancla

gymangel812 said:


> here's my first MK watch, rose gold 33mm MK5430:



Very pretty! I bought this watch but exchange it for the larger face 38mm.  I can't believe how easy I'm getting used to the larger faces.


----------



## baglady2009

I went to the Michael Kors and Fossil outlet in Destin while on vacation.  Unfortunately, they did not have the horn or the tortoise watch in stock.  Determined not to come home empty handed, I picked up the white ceramic watch with the gold and swarovski crystal face.  My husband tells me it reminds him of a "toy" watch, but I love it!!


----------



## Restore724

My MK watch and my friend's Toywatch


----------



## Restore724

baglady2009 said:


> I went to the Michael Kors and Fossil outlet in Destin while on vacation.  Unfortunately, they did not have the horn or the tortoise watch in stock.  Determined not to come home empty handed, I picked up the white ceramic watch with the gold and swarovski crystal face.  My husband tells me it reminds him of a "toy" watch, but I love it!!


 

Congrats on your pretty ceramic MK watch!!!


----------



## baglady2009

Restore724 said:


> My MK watch and my friend's Toywatch



Wow!!  I did not know there a was an actual  "toywatch" brand.  My husband was being sarcastic when he made the comment about my watch looking like a "toy" watch.  He thought it was plastic until he touched it...LOL.


----------



## Restore724

baglady2009 said:


> Wow!!  I did not know there a was an actual  "toywatch" brand.  My husband was being sarcastic when he made the comment about my watch looking like a "toy" watch.  He thought it was plastic until he touched it...LOL.


 

yeah, my coworker and I were comparing watches.  My MK looked like hers   LOL

Toywatch as seen on "The Blind Side" movie.


----------



## nova_girl

Restore724 said:


> Just wanted to share pics by watch size.
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Entry.jsp?catID=0&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446386190&bmUID=j5K_yxM



Thank you for posting this, it's a great reference picture.


----------



## nc.girl

baglady2009 said:


> I went to the Michael Kors and Fossil outlet in Destin while on vacation.  Unfortunately, they did not have the horn or the tortoise watch in stock.  Determined not to come home empty handed, I picked up the white ceramic watch with the gold and swarovski crystal face.  My husband tells me it reminds him of a "toy" watch, but I love it!!



I think it's gorgeous, congrats! I have the same watch in black. I was very surprised by how heavy the watch is, but it doesn't feel uncomfortable to me when wearing it.


----------



## paruparo

I have been having good luck at finding shopping treasures lately (hope i dont jinx myself lol). The other day, I found a Black Givenchy Nigtingale in pristine condition at Nordies for $620. 

And yesterday, i went with a friend to Saks Off 5th and while waiting for her, found this, on sale for $89.00 (originally $200), I asked the SA if something was wrong with it or if it was a return, she said it is just an older model and they had a bunch of them that were marked down. 
I believe the style number is MK-3102 (and i just saw it on amazon http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Kors-Ladies-Watch-MK3102/dp/B001SGKI98[/URL] for more than what i paid, woot woot, i love good deals!)


----------



## paruparo

paruparo said:


> I have been having good luck at finding shopping treasures lately (hope i dont jinx myself lol). The other day, I found a Black Givenchy Nigtingale in pristine condition at Nordies for $620.
> 
> And yesterday, i went with a friend to Saks Off 5th and while waiting for her, found this, on sale for $89.00 (originally $200), I asked the SA if something was wrong with it or if it was a return, she said it is just an older model and they had a bunch of them that were marked down.
> I believe the style number is MK-3102 (and i just saw it on amazon http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Kors-Ladies-Watch-MK3102/dp/B001SGKI98[/URL] for more than what i paid, woot woot, i love good deals!)


 
I forgot to post my picture, lol.


----------



## nc.girl

^ What a great deal! It looks great on you, especially paired with the Love bracelet...congrats!


----------



## baglady2009

nc.girl said:


> I think it's gorgeous, congrats! I have the same watch in black. I was very surprised by how heavy the watch is, but it doesn't feel uncomfortable to me when wearing it.



Thanks nc.girl.  You're right, the watch is very comfortable on.


----------



## paruparo

nc.girl said:


> ^ What a great deal! It looks great on you, especially paired with the Love bracelet...congrats!



Thank You! I am loving it, especially after finding out that I can take it to fossil if it starts chipping, and it will get all new parts for less than $40!!


----------



## nc.girl

paruparo said:


> Thank You! I am loving it, especially after finding out that I can take it to fossil if it starts chipping, and it will get all new parts for less than $40!!



Yes, MK/Fossil has awesome customer service! I emailed the watch division of MK the other day to ask about replacement parts (my ceramic watch has a tiny chip on the face- probably not noticeable to anyone but me!), and they quoted me $32 to replace the crystal if I decide to do it. I love a company with great customer service!


----------



## ny111

I just got this (large Layton, MK8209) and I love the size, but I cannot believe how heavy it is, especially compared to my Toywatch.

Do you ever get used to the heaviness?  I wore it on my left arm yesterday and my arm is actually sore!  Trying it on the right side today and so far it's not as uncomfortable as on the left side, but still heavy


----------



## nc.girl

ny111 said:


> I just got this (large Layton, MK8209) and I love the size, but I cannot believe how heavy it is, especially compared to my Toywatch.
> 
> Do you ever get used to the heaviness?  I wore it on my left arm yesterday and my arm is actually sore!  Trying it on the right side today and so far it's not as uncomfortable as on the left side, but still heavy



Aw, sorry it's so heavy! It looks really great on you though. I recently got a black ceramic MK, and my other MK watch is the tortoise resin (super lightweight IMO)...so it definitely took me a few wears to get used to the more weighty feel of the ceramic watch. It doesn't bother me at all now though. I'm not sure how the weight of my ceramic one would compare to yours though. I hope it ends up working out for you, and if not I hope you can find another one that you like just as much!


----------



## baglady2009

ny111 said:


> I just got this (large Layton, MK8209) and I love the size, but I cannot believe how heavy it is, especially compared to my Toywatch.
> 
> Do you ever get used to the heaviness?  I wore it on my left arm yesterday and my arm is actually sore!  Trying it on the right side today and so far it's not as uncomfortable as on the left side, but still heavy



Love your watch!  The oversize watches are heavy, but you'll get used to it.  I wear mine a little loose, so it fits more like a bracelet/bangle.  The looser fit also makes more comfortable.


----------



## baglady2009

Here is my newest addition (MK 5337).  I can't believe I've become so obsessed with watches. This is officially my first acrylic watch (I also purchased a used acrylic horn watch on ebay for $99, but haven't received it yet).  I bought the clear acrylic one to replace my silver MK 5092.  The silver one was my first MK watch and the case is a little smaller than I like.  I have never owned a clear band before so I hope I don't get buyer's remorse.  Luckily, I purchased it from TJ Maxx, so I could always return it.


----------



## Restore724

baglady2009 said:


> Here is my newest addition (MK 5337).  *I can't believe I've become so obsessed with watches*. This is officially my first acrylic watch (I also purchased a used acrylic horn watch on ebay for $99, but haven't received it yet).  I bought the clear acrylic one to replace my silver MK 5092.  The silver one was my first MK watch and the case is a little smaller than I like.  I have never owned a clear band before so I hope I don't get buyer's remorse.  Luckily, I purchased it from TJ Maxx, so I could always return it.


 
Just this year, I have become addicted to watches!  I totally understand where you are coming from.  

Your MK5337 is my favorite case.  I have that in silver stainless steel and it is so elegant and easy to read.  

Congrats on your watches and can't wait to see pics of your acrylic horn watch.


----------



## baglady2009

Restore724 said:


> Just this year, I have become addicted to watches!  I totally understand where you are coming from.
> 
> Your MK5337 is my favorite case.  I have that in silver stainless steel and it is so elegant and easy to read.
> 
> Congrats on your watches and can't wait to see pics of your acrylic horn watch.



Thanks Restore724!  I bet your stainless steel face on the clear acrylic band is gorgeous.  I'll definitely post pics of the horn watch when it arrives.


----------



## ny111

baglady2009 said:


> Love your watch! The oversize watches are heavy, but you'll get used to it. I wear mine a little loose, so it fits more like a bracelet/bangle. The looser fit also makes more comfortable.


 

You are right. I wore it all weekend and I am used to it already! I really do love this watch, but now Nordstrom has a rose gold one as well...


----------



## ny111

nc.girl said:


> Aw, sorry it's so heavy! It looks really great on you though. I recently got a black ceramic MK, and my other MK watch is the tortoise resin (super lightweight IMO)...so it definitely took me a few wears to get used to the more weighty feel of the ceramic watch. It doesn't bother me at all now though. I'm not sure how the weight of my ceramic one would compare to yours though. I hope it ends up working out for you, and if not I hope you can find another one that you like just as much!


 

Thanks for replying! I think I am used to the weight already. I already have my eyes on the rose gold one as well... You can totally get addicted to MK watches it seems


----------



## nc.girl

ny111 said:


> Thanks for replying! I think I am used to the weight already. I already have my eyes on the rose gold one as well... You can totally get addicted to MK watches it seems



Good for you! It's too pretty to take back, lol. I am in love with the rose gold myself; I feel like I will end up with one sooner or later. I'm with you; the MK watches are addictive!


----------



## maggs187

I have a comment/question/concern for the Rose Gold oversized MK watch.  I bought it 5 days ago at Bloomies and by day 4 of wearing it to work, the bottom wrist had all the rose gold scratched off as if I took the watch and rubbed it against concrete.  When I called Bloomies is complete shock, they said "it is a fashion" watch so it is not as durable as some of the high end brands.  But, for $250, I think it should at least hold its quality for 1-2 years.  Has anyone had real bad issues like this with the rose gold or was this a fluke?  How is warrenty policy????  I love the watch but am very upset with the quality!


----------



## bbagcoveter

Looks like Micheal Jors watches are becoming really popular these days.  They are really cool, I'm thinking I might go get one of the oversized watches


----------



## sauceybag

iamsecksi said:


> just received my first michael kors watch, *MK5432* - LOVE ITT! wish there was date on it though ush: BUT i love everything about it, from the pyramid bracelet to the crystals and chronograph and not to mention the great 50% discount I got on it



iamsecksi, where'd you get it at such a great steal...i mean deal?!?


----------



## sauceybag

maggs187 said:


> I have a comment/question/concern for the Rose Gold oversized MK watch.  I bought it 5 days ago at Bloomies and by day 4 of wearing it to work, the bottom wrist had all the rose gold scratched off as if I took the watch and rubbed it against concrete.  When I called Bloomies is complete shock, they said "it is a fashion" watch so it is not as durable as some of the high end brands.  But, for $250, I think it should at least hold its quality for 1-2 years.  Has anyone had real bad issues like this with the rose gold or was this a fluke?  How is warrenty policy????  I love the watch but am very upset with the quality!



This has been my biggest concern, also! I'd exchange it with the hopes that the first one just wasn't layered well enough.


----------



## baglady2009

I just received my pre-loved horn watch (MK5217) and new tortoise watch (MK5216) from ebay.  I am in love with both of them.  I tried to post pics last night, but was had technical difficulties.


----------



## nc.girl

baglady2009 said:


> I just received my pre-loved horn watch (MK5217) and new tortoise watch (MK5216) from ebay.  I am in love with both of them.  I tried to post pics last night, but was had technical difficulties.



You have an amazing collection! Love your watch box too!


----------



## baglady2009

nc.girl said:


> You have an amazing collection! Love your watch box too!


 
Thanks nc.girl.  Got the watch case from ebay as well...Lol


----------



## Restore724

baglady2009 said:


> I just received my pre-loved horn watch (MK5217) and new tortoise watch (MK5216) from ebay.  I am in love with both of them.  I tried to post pics last night, but was had technical difficulties.


 

You got an amazing variety of colors!!! Love the all.  Also I really like your watch case organizer.  Which watch is your favorite?


----------



## baglady2009

Restore724 said:


> You got an amazing variety of colors!!! Love the all.  Also I really like your watch case organizer.  Which watch is your favorite?



Thanks Restore724!  It's sooo hard to choose a favorite.  I haven't worn the horn, the tortoise, or the clear watch because I haven't had the links removed yet.  My daughter's favorite is the horn, my husband's favorite is the white ceramic (even though he calls it a toy watch).  I love them all.  My favorite watch is usually the one I'm wearing that day...LOL.


----------



## devoted7

i'm in love with my MK5269 rose gold ceramic watch! i wear it almost every single day! I feel so naked without my watch. LOL!


----------



## baglady2009

devoted7 said:


> i'm in love with my MK5269 rose gold ceramic watch! i wear it almost every single day! I feel so naked without my watch. LOL!



Beautiful watch! Love the rose gold and swarovski crystal face.


----------



## choozen1ne

devoted7 said:


> i'm in love with my MK5269 rose gold ceramic watch! i wear it almost every single day! I feel so naked without my watch. LOL!


very pretty watch !


----------



## devoted7

baglady2009 said:


> Beautiful watch! Love the rose gold and swarovski crystal face.



Thanks


----------



## devoted7

choozen1ne said:


> very pretty watch !



Thank you


----------



## nc.girl

devoted7 said:


> i'm in love with my MK5269 rose gold ceramic watch! i wear it almost every single day! I feel so naked without my watch. LOL!



Very nice! I have the same watch in black ceramic. The white looks great on you! I also feel naked without a watch lol.


----------



## devoted7

nc.girl said:


> Very nice! I have the same watch in black ceramic. The white looks great on you! I also feel naked without a watch lol.



There's a black one? Is it in rose gold too? Can you please link me, thanks


----------



## nc.girl

devoted7 said:


> There's a black one? Is it in rose gold too? Can you please link me, thanks



My black ceramic is the MK5270. It doesn't have the rose gold accents though; they're yellow gold instead. I would love to see it in rose gold though! My bad...should have said "similar" instead of "same."


----------



## devoted7

nc.girl said:


> My black ceramic is the MK5270. It doesn't have the rose gold accents though; they're yellow gold instead. I would love to see it in rose gold though! My bad...should have said "similar" instead of "same."



Oh no, it's okay! I'm going to google it


----------



## momofgirls

baglady2009 said:


> I just received my pre-loved horn watch (MK5217) and new tortoise watch (MK5216) from ebay.  I am in love with both of them.  I tried to post pics last night, but was had technical difficulties.


Love it.


----------



## baglady2009

momofgirls said:


> Love it.


 
Thanks momofgirls!  I'm a mom of girls too.


----------



## TIFFINEE

baglady2009 said:


> I'm going on vacation this week and I am planning on visiting the Michael Kors Outlet. I realize that since it's an outlet, I may not find the exact watch I am looking for, but I am determined to come home with a new watch. I've attached a pic of some of my favorite Michael Kors watches (I already have the gold one). Out of the remaining 5, which 2 are your favorites?


 
Could someone give me the style # for the Rose gold watch with the Mother of pearl Face


----------



## baglady2009

TIFFINEE said:


> Could someone give me the style # for the Rose gold watch with the Mother of pearl Face



MK5311 on Amazon.  I've listed the link below.

http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Kors-Womens-Watch-MK5311/dp/B0040YV8AI


----------



## TIFFINEE

baglady2009 said:


> MK5311 on Amazon. I've listed the link below.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Kors-Womens-Watch-MK5311/dp/B0040YV8AI


 
Thank you Baglady for the link!
Is it me or does the watch look more like yellow gold than rose gold?
I do like the simplicity of the face.


----------



## baglady2009

TIFFINEE said:


> Thank you Baglady for the link!
> Is it me or does the watch look more like yellow gold than rose gold?
> I do like the simplicity of the face.


 
You're right, I do see a slight yellow tint.  It may just be the picture.  If you go on youtube, there are a couple of ladies that are doing a haul on this watch.  Sometimes it's better to see it on someone.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqSwnbUlggU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvjlU1BsIpk


----------



## TIFFINEE

You are so sweet for helping me....thank you


----------



## cinnamonstick

Has anyone bought the chain-link ceramic MK watch? MK5387  (white) or MK 5388? I may need to start a new post on this no to hijack....I read ONE review--girl said the pin kept breaking. Repair shop said ceramic band too heavy for pins...just wondering if others had same issue. I Googled the heck out of it..cant find info ...I have it now..just want to be sure it wont break and crash to the floor. The other choice is to buy the "standard" band that all the MK ceramic watches have (plain runway collection). I just thought this one had a bit more of an interesting design (but not if it is not made well and breaks bc the pins are not "strong" enough to hold the heavy ceramic band/face!!)

Thanks-- again- may just start a new post....


----------



## nc.girl

cinnamonstick said:


> Has anyone bought the chain-link ceramic MK watch? MK5387  (white) or MK 5388? I may need to start a new post on this no to hijack....I read ONE review--girl said the pin kept breaking. Repair shop said ceramic band too heavy for pins...just wondering if others had same issue. I Googled the heck out of it..cant find info ...I have it now..just want to be sure it wont break and crash to the floor. The other choice is to buy the "standard" band that all the MK ceramic watches have (plain runway collection). I just thought this one had a bit more of an interesting design (but not if it is not made well and breaks bc the pins are not "strong" enough to hold the heavy ceramic band/face!!)
> 
> Thanks-- again- may just start a new post....



I love that watch! I've been eyeballing it in the ceramic, and the regular brown tortoise as well. I have one ceramic watch, the black MK5270. It's heavier than any of my other watches, but I haven't had any issues with the pins or anything else. I wonder if it's maybe just because of the way that particular watch is made, with the chainlinks rather than a solid band? I'd definitely give it a shot...MK does have a 2 year warranty, and they also offer repairs outside of warranty at fairly reasonable prices.


----------



## hightea_xx

cinnamonstick said:


> Has anyone bought the chain-link ceramic MK watch? MK5387  (white) or MK 5388? I may need to start a new post on this no to hijack....I read ONE review--girl said the pin kept breaking. Repair shop said ceramic band too heavy for pins...just wondering if others had same issue. I Googled the heck out of it..cant find info ...I have it now..just want to be sure it wont break and crash to the floor. The other choice is to buy the "standard" band that all the MK ceramic watches have (plain runway collection). I just thought this one had a bit more of an interesting design (but not if it is not made well and breaks bc the pins are not "strong" enough to hold the heavy ceramic band/face!!)
> 
> Thanks-- again- may just start a new post....




speak of the devil, i tried on the mk5287 (white) today!  loved the look of the ceramic, but it just wasn't ME!  i wonder which pin the girl was talking about?  i know for me the clasp seems quite concerning, as there is some tugging and pulling on the pin that keeps the clasp attached to the watch...  i wonder if it breaking due to her tugging and pulling at it too much?  not sure that this would be a problem exclusive to this model though, as pins hold together all other watches, ceramic or not, so...?

anyways, although the white was not meant to be, i did not leave empty handed....  present the my mk4222 chain-link in tortoise!  love love love   it is like the yin to the yang of my oversized chronograph in black!  don't they look like brother and sister side by side?


----------



## nc.girl

hightea_xx said:


> speak of the devil, i tried on the mk5287 (white) today!  loved the look of the ceramic, but it just wasn't ME!  i wonder which pin the girl was talking about?  i know for me the clasp seems quite concerning, as there is some tugging and pulling on the pin that keeps the clasp attached to the watch...  i wonder if it breaking due to her tugging and pulling at it too much?  not sure that this would be a problem exclusive to this model though, as pins hold together all other watches, ceramic or not, so...?
> 
> anyways, although the white was not meant to be, i did not leave empty handed....  present the my mk4222 chain-link in tortoise!  love love love   it is like the yin to the yang of my oversized chronograph in black!  don't they look like brother and sister side by side?



Love both your MK watches! I've been going back and forth with myself over the chain link tortie watch. I already have the MK5238 with the tortoise band, so I don't know if I really NEED the chain link one too...but it's soooo pretty! Do you happen to know if the chain link watches are sizable? I have really small wrists, and if it isn't sizable I'm out of luck on that one.


----------



## hightea_xx

nc.girl said:


> Love both your MK watches! I've been going back and forth with myself over the chain link tortie watch. I already have the MK5238 with the tortoise band, so I don't know if I really NEED the chain link one too...but it's soooo pretty! Do you happen to know if the chain link watches are sizable? I have really small wrists, and if it isn't sizable I'm out of luck on that one.



Thanks!!

The link-chain is sizable, and it's a DYI!  the clasp actually links onto 2 removable links, so you can size it yourself!  However, if your wrist is much smaller than that, it might not be sizable enough for you, if you know what i mean?


----------



## nc.girl

hightea_xx said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> The link-chain is sizable, and it's a DYI!  the clasp actually links onto 2 removable links, so you can size it yourself!  However, if your wrist is much smaller than that, it might not be sizable enough for you, if you know what i mean?



Oh, that's awesome! I have a Fossil dressy-type watch that had the DIY links in it, and it actually fit fine after I took out the removable DIY links (wish more watches were made this way- so easy!). It is more of a bracelet-style watch, so the MK might work for me since it's not supposed to fit too snugly. Thanks for the info!


----------



## pandorabox

rainyjewels said:


> i have one - white midsize chrono with gold accents -



I really love the white one...


----------



## RosieInFashion

cinnamonstick said:


> Has anyone bought the chain-link ceramic MK watch? MK5387  (white) or MK 5388? I may need to start a new post on this no to hijack....I read ONE review--girl said the pin kept breaking. Repair shop said ceramic band too heavy for pins...just wondering if others had same issue. I Googled the heck out of it..cant find info ...I have it now..just want to be sure it wont break and crash to the floor. The other choice is to buy the "standard" band that all the MK ceramic watches have (plain runway collection). I just thought this one had a bit more of an interesting design (but not if it is not made well and breaks bc the pins are not "strong" enough to hold the heavy ceramic band/face!!)
> 
> Thanks-- again- may just start a new post....



I saw it at my TJ Maxx and it was super heavy and the girl said she had one and it ended up breaking multiple times because of the heaviness.
Hope these helps.


----------



## pandorabox

Restore724 said:


> My MK watch and my friend's Toywatch



I have never seen a toy watch before.. they are both really nice...


----------



## pbeee

firstaid said:


> Here is my Kors watch MK5305 which is similar to the MK5055, but this has a pearl white face instead of a gold face.



Hi there, 

I was interested in buying this watch but I cannot find it in stores to see how it looks on my hand.  Is the face really big?  Are you able to post any other photos you have of it?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

devoted7 said:


> i'm in love with my MK5269 rose gold ceramic watch! i wear it almost every single day! I feel so naked without my watch. LOL!


We are watch twins!!!!  Don't you just love the white ceramic with rose gold, I know I do.  I wear it almost everyday too!


----------



## firstaid

pbeee said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was interested in buying this watch but I cannot find it in stores to see how it looks on my hand.  Is the face really big?  Are you able to post any other photos you have of it?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi there, here an "in action shot" of the watch on Kristin Cavallari. I think it is the perfect size. Not too big at all. It is exactly the same size as the model MK5055, except MK5055 has a gold face. You can find that model in the store to try on. There are many examples of that model on this thread. If you still need photos, I will be happy to provide them. Good luck.


----------



## pbeee

Thank you so much!  I have brown skin and I am not sure the white will look good against it.  I did try on the gold face but didn't like that one too much.  Do you have any pics of it on your hand?


----------



## daffodilz

here's my newly acquired MK tortise watch.. gift from my dear bf in fact







per the MK website http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...00000cat145cat35701cat31902&isEditorial=false


----------



## Restore724

daffodilz said:


> here's my newly acquired MK tortise watch.. gift from my dear bf in fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> per the MK website http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...00000cat145cat35701cat31902&isEditorial=false



It's abeolutely Stunning!!! Love the colors and crystals. Congrats!  What a great bf to gift that to you.


----------



## baglady2009

daffodilz said:


> here's my newly acquired MK tortise watch.. gift from my dear bf in fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> per the MK website http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...00000cat145cat35701cat31902&isEditorial=false


 
Beautiful watch!!  Love the crystal face.


----------



## Cheryl24

That's gorgeous *daffodilz!!*

I got my 1st MK watch yesterday from the Fossil outlet.  I tried on like 5 different watches and decided on this one because I thought the gray color was different and a fun alternative to black.


----------



## luvs*it*

daffodilz said:


> here's my newly acquired MK tortise watch.. gift from my dear bf in fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> per the MK website http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...00000cat145cat35701cat31902&isEditorial=false


 


Cheryl24 said:


> That's gorgeous *daffodilz!!*
> 
> I got my 1st MK watch yesterday from the Fossil outlet.  I tried on like 5 different watches and decided on this one because I thought the gray color was different and a fun alternative to black.


 
*~*Love these!! Beautiful watches ladies!*~*


----------



## baglady2009

Cheryl24 said:


> That's gorgeous *daffodilz!!*
> 
> I got my 1st MK watch yesterday from the Fossil outlet.  I tried on like 5 different watches and decided on this one because I thought the gray color was different and a fun alternative to black.


  Beautiful watch...Love the color!!


----------



## Cheryl24

Thanks luvs & baglady2009!!


----------



## Restore724

Cheryl24 said:


> That's gorgeous *daffodilz!!*
> 
> I got my 1st MK watch yesterday from the Fossil outlet.  I tried on like 5 different watches and decided on this one because I thought the gray color was different and a fun alternative to black.


 

Congrats on your "1st MK watch"!!!  That's a unique color and you will be going back from more MK...its kinda addicting....


----------



## daffodilz

thanks ladies 

*Cheryl24* that's one unique color..


----------



## wintersmelody

Cheryl24 said:


> That's gorgeous *daffodilz!!*
> 
> I got my 1st MK watch yesterday from the Fossil outlet.  I tried on like 5 different watches and decided on this one because I thought the gray color was different and a fun alternative to black.



Can I ask about what you paid for this one? I'm going to Orange Beach, AL on Monday, not far from the Foley outlet and I'm wondering about what they run at the outlets! Thanks!


----------



## baglady2009

wintersmelody said:


> Can I ask about what you paid for this one? I'm going to Orange Beach, AL on Monday, not far from the Foley outlet and I'm wondering about what they run at the outlets! Thanks!



I've purchased a couple of MK watches from the fossil outlet.  The acrylic one was $99 and the ceramic one was $199.  They were both less than half of what the department stores charged.


----------



## Cheryl24

Thanks everyone for your sweet compliments about my first MK watch. I know it won't be the last!

*wintersmelody *- this one was $129.99.  They had lots of others that were as less expensive at $79.99 and $99.99.   Good luck finding one at your outlet!


----------



## 05_sincere

Hello Ladies I am usually on the CL forum, but I also love MK.
Here is a quick picture of my two recent watches. I love them so much, as you tell I wear the white gold the most since it matches my wedding rings, I need to figure out how to keep the band clean.


----------



## wintersmelody

Cheryl24 said:


> Thanks everyone for your sweet compliments about my first MK watch. I know it won't be the last!
> 
> *wintersmelody *- this one was $129.99.  They had lots of others that were as less expensive at $79.99 and $99.99.   Good luck finding one at your outlet!



Thanks!! I really like the one with the clear band! I'm sure I'll find something awesome.  Shall report here when I get back the end of next week!


----------



## Cheryl24

05_sincere said:


> Hello Ladies I am usually on the CL forum, but I also love MK.
> Here is a quick picture of my two recent watches. I love them so much, as you tell I wear the white gold the most since it matches my wedding rings, I need to figure out how to keep the band clean.



Wowza!  Both are stunning!  



wintersmelody said:


> Thanks!! I really like the one with the clear band! I'm sure I'll find something awesome.  Shall report here when I get back the end of next week!



The clear band was one of several I tried on and was seriously tempted by as well.  IIRC, that one sells for $99.


----------



## wintersmelody

Oooh goodie! Thanks so much Cheryl!


----------



## Restore724

I am thinking about getting *MK5254 *watch(39mm) at MK Outlet store.  It looks like smaller version of MK5366(oversized 43mm) Tortoise Show Stopper Glitz Watch. 
I cannot find it at MK site so it must be either discontinued or "made for factory" model.  Your thoughts?


----------



## birkin girl

Can anyone tell me.. I want to buy a Rose gold watch... Does the Rose scratch off or is it quite hardy..? Thanks..!!!


----------



## skeleta

Bump.
Would also like to know the quality of the rose gold watches!
I have my eyes on the mk 5314.


----------



## cfca22

I love MK watches. Here are just half my collection I'm still adding to it


----------



## xikry5talix

^ Ohh that one with the pop of pink is really cool! I've never seen it before!


----------



## cfca22

xikry5talix said:


> ^ Ohh that one with the pop of pink is really cool! I've never seen it before!



Yeah that's what won me over


----------



## DuRoBags

I just saw this and contemplating whether I should get it or not? Need to look for sales and codes.


----------



## nova_girl

I've been having some issues recently with my watch fogging up and water getting inside the face. Has anyone else experienced this with their MK watch(es)? I've had mine for close to a year. I'm probably going this weekend to where there is a MK boutique and/or outlet and I was thinking of taking it there for them to look at but I'm not sure if they will since I didn't buy it from the boutique.


----------



## nc.girl

DuRoBags said:


> I just saw this and contemplating whether I should get it or not? Need to look for sales and codes.



I love that one; it's different from most of the MK watches I've seen.


----------



## DuRoBags

nc.girl said:


> I love that one; it's different from most of the MK watches I've seen.



I know and I want it!!!


----------



## nc.girl

DuRoBags said:


> I know and I want it!!!



I do too now! Thanks a lot LOL!


----------



## lolalee

I'm re-posting this:

Does anyone know the name of this model? Please help, thank you


----------



## HerShe

alex.losee said:


> Heres mine!



Im about to purchase this off of Amazon but would love your review on it. How has it been holding up?


----------



## Royalglitz214

I would also like more info on rise gold watches. Which style is the best??


----------



## xoaida

Has anyone with the rose gold noticed that by the opening and closing clasp the color has been wearing off and it's become almost silver like?

Or do I just have a bum watch =(


----------



## alex.losee

HerShe said:


> Im about to purchase this off of Amazon but would love your review on it. How has it been holding up?



its been great! i highly recommend it.


----------



## birkin girl

I think that answers my Rose gold question ..how long have you had it..???


----------



## LUXE LAMBIE

xoaida said:


> Has anyone with the rose gold noticed that by the opening and closing clasp the color has been wearing off and it's become almost silver like?
> 
> Or do I just have a bum watch =(



I've been wearing my rg every day for the last few months and it's ok. Sounds like yours is a bum watch.


----------



## Restore724

Summer Glau with her horn Michael Kors watch Credit: Tlfan






*MK5039 horn/gold*


----------



## Cheryl24

^Great picture....thank you for posting!  That's the watch I want next!


----------



## StphVal

My MK watch


----------



## baglady2009

StphVal said:


> My MK watch


 
Love this watch!  Almost purchased the white ceramic one like this.


----------



## baglady2009

cfca22 said:


> I love MK watches. Here are just half my collection I'm still adding to it


 
Gorgeous watch collection!!  What is the model number of the 2 square faced watches?  I have my eye on a  Michele Deco watch, but it's kind of expensive.  The 2 MK square faced watches are similar to the Michele Deco.  I'm hoping they are more reasonably priced.


----------



## cfca22

baglady2009 said:


> Gorgeous watch collection!!  What is the model number of the 2 square faced watches?  I have my eye on a  Michele Deco watch, but it's kind of expensive.  The 2 MK square faced watches are similar to the Michele Deco.  I'm hoping they are more reasonably priced.



Thank you I'm an MK watch freak So the 1st is mk3140  and mk5104. I love tne first one for the same reason Im still saving up for a Michele watch


----------



## glamorioustasha

StphVal said:


> My MK watch



Hi what is the style number for this watch ? I live it so much. ..


----------



## StphVal

baglady2009 said:
			
		

> Love this watch!  Almost purchased the white ceramic one like this.



Thank you! I'm dying to get a white one, sooo pretty!


----------



## StphVal

glamorioustasha said:
			
		

> Hi what is the style number for this watch ? I live it so much. ..



Thanks! It's an MK 5352


----------



## sunnysideup8283

StphVal said:


> Thank you! I'm dying to get a white one, sooo pretty!



Now's a good time to get the white one I always see them at the bloomingdales outlet and at nordstrom rack...I just got a white ceramic mk5269 f0r $200 at the outlet


----------



## ranis37

Ladies, loving your watches!!!! I highly recommend if you are to purchase a watch from MK the OVERSIZED runway!!!! those never go out of style!


----------



## labelwhore04

My new MK watch! I love it, oversized gold, model # mk5313


----------



## StphVal

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> My new MK watch! I love it, oversized gold, model # mk5313



That is a beauty! Is it heavy??


----------



## labelwhore04

StphVal said:


> That is a beauty! Is it heavy??




ya it's quite heavy


----------



## cfca22

What do you ladies think of this watch? I do not own any Rose Gold watches any opinions on rose gold


----------



## redrose000

Which? Which? 
http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/5/optimized/1209475_fpx.tif?wid=460&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg

http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/1/optimized/1246141_fpx.tif?wid=460&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg

http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/5/optimized/1132505_fpx.tif?wid=460&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg


----------



## labelwhore04

redrose000 said:


> Which? Which?
> http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/...0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg
> 
> http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/...0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg
> 
> http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/...0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg



I like the third one, i was almost gonna get that one!


----------



## cfca22

redrose000 said:


> Which? Which?
> http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/...0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg
> 
> http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/...0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg
> 
> http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/...0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg


 
3rd option


----------



## indi3r4

cfca22 said:


> What do you ladies think of this watch? I do not own any Rose Gold watches any opinions on rose gold



i like the rose gold and chocolate combo 



redrose000 said:


> Which? Which?
> http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/5/optimized/1209475_fpx.tif?wid=460&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg
> 
> http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/1/optimized/1246141_fpx.tif?wid=460&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg
> 
> http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/5/optimized/1132505_fpx.tif?wid=460&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg



loving the roman numeral on 2nd one.. so i'd go for that one!


----------



## StphVal

cfca22 said:
			
		

> What do you ladies think of this watch? I do not own any Rose Gold watches any opinions on rose gold



It is so beautiful in person! I vote yes!


----------



## indi3r4

these are mine.. looking to get a 3rd one during bloomies F&F!


----------



## glamorioustasha

Number 1& 2 if you can


----------



## redrose000

This was my 1st MK:
http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/3/optimized/1106533_fpx.tif?wid=460&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg

& 2nd one is on it's way: 
http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/5/optimized/1132505_fpx.tif?wid=460&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg

Thank you for your suggestions!!! I luv this one!


----------



## nc.girl

indi3r4 said:


> these are mine.. looking to get a 3rd one during bloomies F&F!



Gorgeous watches!


----------



## Restore724

I bought MK5038 watch at Dillards a couple months ago and the pins where coming out.  So I took it back to Dillards and they fixed it and told me if it comes loose again, they will replace new watch.  That's great customer service!

*MK5038*


----------



## nc.girl

Restore724 said:


> I bought MK5038 watch at Dillards a couple months ago and the pins where coming out.  So I took it back to Dillards and they fixed it and told me if it comes loose again, they will replace new watch.  That's great customer service!
> 
> *MK5038*



Watch twins! I still love my MK5038. Yours looks great on you!


----------



## cfca22

Today I have on my MK-5301. love it


----------



## mystique13

I love his watches!!!! I have 4 of them. Most recent is the Bradshaw and it is by far my favorite. I like the midsize Runway for work and just a everday watch. It is classic. I do not have any with rhinestones...I 'am afaraid they will fall out but they are pretty


----------



## romanticandchic

I have 3 and the white one its kind of old and also my little dog ruin it but I still wear it, I want to get another one in white but in leather that material is awful for cleaning.


----------



## nc.girl

My new MK5387 ceramic watch. I had to have every single removable link taken out of it to get it to fit; I'm glad I didn't need anymore taken out because I've gone as far as you can now LOL.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

This is my collection...my new fav is the white with rose gold...It's ceramic but the gunmetal is my fav winter watch.  I just got the white and gold back from metro because it had discolored.  Before I'd sent it in I thought I was gonna sell it but now that I have it back I kinda wanna keep it.


----------



## cfca22

cfca22 said:


> What do you ladies think of this watch? I do not own any Rose Gold watches any opinions on rose gold


 
I ended up buying this watch, and its on its way. YAY I can't wait. Another MK watch added to my collection


----------



## Crazy for Bags

sunnysideup8283 said:
			
		

> This is my collection...my new fav is the white with rose gold...It's ceramic but the gunmetal is my fav winter watch.  I just got the white and gold back from metro because it had discolored.  Before I'd sent it in I thought I was gonna sell it but now that I have it back I kinda wanna keep it.



Love your MK watches!!!   I also have the white ceramic with rose gold and love it!  Too bad it's put away for winter


----------



## pinkmonique73

cfca22 said:


> I ended up buying this watch, and its on its way. YAY I can't wait. Another MK watch added to my collection


 
Can you post a picture I am thinking of buying this watch. Thanks


----------



## cfca22

Here is the picture of the watch Pinkmonique. First day out today and I got a lot of compliments on this watch. This is my 1st rose gold watch and I love it. I did have to remove 4 links it comes pretty big. Couldn't take better pictures sorry.


----------



## pinkmonique73

cfca22 said:


> Here is the picture of the watch Pinkmonique. First day out today and I got a lot of compliments on this watch. This is my 1st rose gold watch and I love it. I did have to remove 4 links it comes pretty big. Couldn't take better pictures sorry.


 

I actually bought it today! Unfortunately the pictures don't show the true beauty of the watch. I love it! Thanks!


----------



## cfca22

pinkmonique73 said:


> I actually bought it today! Unfortunately the pictures don't show the true beauty of the watch. I love it! Thanks!



You did yay!!! Twins I love this watch


----------



## nova_girl

cfca22 said:
			
		

> You did yay!!! Twins I love this watch



There might be triplets soon because I think this is the same watch I ordered from the net a porter sale


----------



## cfca22

nova_girl said:


> There might be triplets soon because I think this is the same watch I ordered from the net a porter sale


 

OMG if you did you will love the watch


----------



## GingerSnap527

I received the Silver Runway with Mother of Pearl face watch on Sunday for my birthday, but will be returning it because it's too similar to the Coach watch I bought a few months ago. 

Now I'm torn between the gold or two tone watch! I'm getting the white one (from Neiman Marcus last call) for Christmas, so my options are gold, two-tone, or somethingelse completely at Nordstrom!


----------



## cfca22

How about a gold one GingerSnap


----------



## nova_girl

cfca22 said:


> OMG if you did you will love the watch



I'm sure I'll love it, although I'm slightly concerned that it will be too big and too heavy. I'll post pictures once it arrives!


----------



## pinkmonique73

nova_girl said:
			
		

> There might be triplets soon because I think this is the same watch I ordered from the net a porter sale



Yay! Triplets here is mine 

Gosh I can't post pic!


----------



## pinkmonique73

Dp


----------



## cfca22

pinkmonique73 said:


> Yay! Triplets here is mine
> 
> Gosh I can't post pic!



Woohoo you got your watch!!! How do you like yours?


----------



## 05_sincere

Thanks ladies for all the previous comments regarding my MK Watches. I just received this one in the mail today. I have been searching for this one for months. Sorry for the big pictures.


----------



## lakeshow

*05_sincere* that watch is G O R E G O U S! I've seen it in stock photos before, modelling pics  ? enjoy your new purchase


----------



## baglady2009

I posted my MK collection previously and my plan was to post my new MK addition today.  However, instead of purchasing another MK watch at the Fossil Outlet today, I actually found a "Fossil" watch I liked .  I'm a fan of pink, so this watch really caught my eye.  This watch retails for $115, but with the 25% off sale, I got it for $52.


----------



## Restore724

baglady2009 said:


> I posted my MK collection previously and my plan was to post my new MK addition today.  However, instead of purchasing another MK watch at the Fossil Outlet today, I actually found a "Fossil" watch I liked .  I'm a fan of pink, so this watch really caught my eye.  This watch retails for $115, but with the 25% off sale, I got it for $52.


 

What a great deal for a pretty pink Fossil with pretty crystals!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Exchanged the all silver for the two-tone! Love it and swift easy exchange at Nordies!


----------



## baglady2009

GingerSnap527 said:


> Exchanged the all silver for the two-tone! Love it and swift easy exchange at Nordies!




Very pretty!!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

I've wanted this watch since it came out last sprng/summer.  Finally, Macy's got it in and I was able to use F&F (at least I hope it's on its way to me, the website now says it 'unavailable').  I'm so excited for it to arrive!!!


----------



## BellaTrix420

indi3r4 said:


> these are mine.. looking to get a 3rd one during bloomies F&F!


Wow, the one on the right is gorgeous. I'm in love...do you happen to know which model it is? If not, where is it available? You have great taste, both watches are beautiful


----------



## BellaTrix420

romanticandchic said:


> I have 3 and the white one its kind of old and also my little dog ruin it but I still wear it, I want to get another one in white but in leather that material is awful for cleaning.


Haha I have the second one too, did you notice how easily it stains? I wore it for the first time on my Birthday with a red dress, and at the end of the day I almost cried when I realized it was PINK!! I tried alcohol wipes, everything to get it off, but it wouldn't budge. I thought it was ruined. Thankfully, though, the red stuff later faded off by itself!

I love this watch so much  Just wish there was a quicker way to get color stains off!


----------



## indi3r4

I have one more watch to add.. got them for a steal @ Net a Porter sale. will post later! 


BellaTrix420 said:


> Wow, the one on the right is gorgeous. I'm in love...do you happen to know which model it is? If not, where is it available? You have great taste, both watches are beautiful



why thank you 
I got the right one at Bloomingdales.. they're also available at Nordstrom and Michael Kors retail store..  It's called the Bradshaw (MK 5502). HTH!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...26449?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=5161


----------



## BellaTrix420

indi3r4 said:


> I have one more watch to add.. got them for a steal @ Net a Porter sale. will post later!
> 
> why thank you
> I got the right one at Bloomingdales.. they're also available at Nordstrom and Michael Kors retail store..  It's called the Bradshaw (MK 5502). HTH!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...26449?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=5161



thanks so much!! it's def on my list now


----------



## pinkmonique73




----------



## cfca22

pinkmonique73 said:


>


 
IDK if its my computer but your link is not working


----------



## mystique13

Bella Trix, that Bradshaw is stunning!!!! By far my favorite MK watch! I have the silver one


----------



## cfca22

This might be the next watch I might be adding to my MK collection. I have added this one to my wish list. What do you ladies think?


----------



## GingerSnap527

Anyone have this watch? Any real-life photos?

From Neiman Marcus Last Call site:

http://www.lastcall.com/store/catal...ml%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dmichael%2520kors%2520bezel

Thanks!


----------



## shynesmc

Very classy and nice..Go for it..


----------



## pinkmonique73

cfca22 said:


> You did yay!!! Twins I love this watch


 

Yes!!! FinallyI figured out how to post the pictures!!! I ended up buying two!!!!! 








">







">






">http://s571.photobucket.com/albums/ss157/pinkmonique73/?action=view&current=b08174df.jpg


----------



## baglady2009

pinkmonique73 said:


> Yes!!! FinallyI figured out how to post the pictures!!! I ended up buying two!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ">


 
Beautiful watches!!  I was considering a rose gold watch, but wasn't sure how it would look on my darker skin tone.  It looks great on you.  Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## cfca22

pinkmonique73 said:


> Yes!!! FinallyI figured out how to post the pictures!!! I ended up buying two!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ">http://s571.photobucket.com/albums/ss157/pinkmonique73/?action=view&current=b08174df.jpg



Yay they both look great on you. Congrats


----------



## pinkmonique73

cfca22 said:


> Yay they both look great on you. Congrats


 
thank you!!! I actually love both watches! This is my first MK watch purchase.


----------



## pinkmonique73

baglady2009 said:


> Beautiful watches!! I was considering a rose gold watch, but wasn't sure how it would look on my darker skin tone. It looks great on you. Thanks for posting the pics.


 
Thank you and No problem!


----------



## cfca22

pinkmonique73 said:


> thank you!!! I actually love both watches! This is my first MK watch purchase.



Well what a great start. I have other designer watches, but my 1st love has always been been MK watches.


----------



## terrianne

Just snagged this MK2229 at work today (I work in jewelry in a large department store). It's not one of the latest MK watches so it went on sale and with all my accumulated "Loyalty Bucks" (credit vouchers SAs get based on their sales) I ended up paying $11.00 total. I really want a rose gold MK watch, but for eleven bucks, I'm happy with this little guy for now!


----------



## baglady2009

terrianne said:


> Just snagged this MK2229 at work today (I work in jewelry in a large department store). It's not one of the latest MK watches so it went on sale and with all my accumulated "Loyalty Bucks" (credit vouchers SAs get based on their sales) I ended up paying $11.00 total. I really want a rose gold MK watch, but for eleven bucks, I'm happy with this little guy for now!
> 
> View attachment 1540417




Wow!!  What a deal.  Gorgeous watch!


----------



## glamorioustasha

terrianne said:


> Just snagged this MK2229 at work today (I work in jewelry in a large department store). It's not one of the latest MK watches so it went on sale and with all my accumulated "Loyalty Bucks" (credit vouchers SAs get based on their sales) I ended up paying $11.00 total. I really want a rose gold MK watch, but for eleven bucks, I'm happy with this little guy for now!
> 
> View attachment 1540417



That's a beautiful watch at an even lovelier price !


----------



## cfca22

terrianne said:


> Just snagged this MK2229 at work today (I work in jewelry in a large department store). It's not one of the latest MK watches so it went on sale and with all my accumulated "Loyalty Bucks" (credit vouchers SAs get based on their sales) I ended up paying $11.00 total. I really want a rose gold MK watch, but for eleven bucks, I'm happy with this little guy for now!
> 
> View attachment 1540417



What an awesome price. Congrats


----------



## pinkmonique73

terrianne said:
			
		

> Just snagged this MK2229 at work today (I work in jewelry in a large department store). It's not one of the latest MK watches so it went on sale and with all my accumulated "Loyalty Bucks" (credit vouchers SAs get based on their sales) I ended up paying $11.00 total. I really want a rose gold MK watch, but for eleven bucks, I'm happy with this little guy for now!



Wow!  I'd be happy too! Nice! Congrats!


----------



## alice19

I can't decide between an MK watch and a marc by marc jacobs watch. I love MK's style, but I don't like that some of his watches are too flashy/heavy...


----------



## cfca22

alice19 said:


> I can't decide between an MK watch and a marc by marc jacobs watch. I love MK's style, but I don't like that some of his watches are too flashy/heavy...


 
Post the MK and MJ watches and we can help you. Well if you like


----------



## alice19

cfca22 said:


> Post the MK and MJ watches and we can help you. Well if you like


Hi! Thanks, this is the one I bought recently but I find it so heavy...
http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=MARC-WA151&c=

I was also thinking about this: http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ID=489555&cm_mmc=Google_Feed-_-1-_-23-_-MP123
And I might try to exchange it if it's significantly lighter.

But there are so many MK watches to go through that I don't know where to start. I'd like it to be pretty minimalist...not too glitzy. Something like the MJ watches above. Haha if y'all can't help me, I don't blame you. I'm pretty indecisive. :shame:


----------



## cfca22

alice19 said:


> Hi! Thanks, this is the one I bought recently but I find it so heavy...
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=MARC-WA151&c=
> 
> I was also thinking about this: http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ID=489555&cm_mmc=Google_Feed-_-1-_-23-_-MP123
> And I might try to exchange it if it's significantly lighter.
> 
> But there are so many MK watches to go through that I don't know where to start. I'd like it to be pretty minimalist...not too glitzy. Something like the MJ watches above. Haha if y'all can't help me, I don't blame you. I'm pretty indecisive. :shame:



The leather is not too heavy well for me. Tomorrow I might try to post MK watches you should look into


----------



## French Lace

I'm a little confused, can someone tell me if this Jet Set Sport on Shopbop is the MK5055?
http://www.shopbop.com/jet-set-spor...524441850543.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize

Thanks


----------



## baglady2009

French Lace said:


> I'm a little confused, can someone tell me if this Jet Set Sport on Shopbop is the MK5055?
> http://www.shopbop.com/jet-set-spor...524441850543.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize
> 
> Thanks




Looks and sounds exactly like the MK5055.  The MK5055 measures around 38mm, which is equivalent to 1.5" + 2mm.  I have this watch and the Shopbob watch looks identical.  Here are some pics:


----------



## French Lace

Thank you so much BL!
I really appreciate the pics you've posted, the watch looks amazing on you!


----------



## baglady2009

French Lace said:


> Thank you so much BL!
> I really appreciate the pics you've posted, the watch looks amazing on you!




Thank you.  I'm glad the pics helped.


----------



## nc.girl

baglady2009 said:


> Looks and sounds exactly like the MK5055.  The MK5055 measures around 38mm, which is equivalent to 1.5" + 2mm.  I have this watch and the Shopbob watch looks identical.  Here are some pics:



Love this watch on you! I either want that one, or the two-tone in this style. Love your ring too; I have one that looks just like it lol.


----------



## indi3r4

newest addition to my collection


----------



## cfca22

indi3r4 said:


> newest addition to my collection


 
Very cool. I like it


----------



## iq101

Hi ladies ! Beautiful pictures !
I'm looking into a gold watch. Is the MK5055 a 'metallic' gold? I want a somewhat a dull gold watch.
Suggestions for an everyday white watch are welcome too ! 

Appreciated
x


----------



## baglady2009

nc.girl said:


> Love this watch on you! I either want that one, or the two-tone in this style. Love your ring too; I have one that looks just like it lol.



Thanks nc.girl!  The ring was an anniversary gift from my hubby.  I probably wear this ring more than I wear my actual wedding ring Lol.


----------



## redrose000

OMG!! I've gone overboard durin' my holiday shopping and purchased 3 MK watches within 2 months. 
This has to be my fav. 
http://www.bestbuypricesnew.com/images/Michael-Kors-Womens-Watch-MK5438.jpg


----------



## cfca22

redrose000 said:


> OMG!! I've gone overboard durin' my holiday shopping and purchased 3 MK watches within 2 months.
> This has to be my fav.
> http://www.bestbuypricesnew.com/images/Michael-Kors-Womens-Watch-MK5438.jpg



Congrats. I love this watch. This is the next watch on my list. Soon to be twin sisters


----------



## baglady2009

redrose000 said:


> OMG!! I've gone overboard durin' my holiday shopping and purchased 3 MK watches within 2 months.
> This has to be my fav.
> http://www.bestbuypricesnew.com/images/Michael-Kors-Womens-Watch-MK5438.jpg




Beautiful watch!!  MK watches are addicting.  I've recently decided to downsize my watch collection so I've sold 5 of my 6 MK watches.  However,  I ended up purchasing 3 new MK watches in the past week .  Crazy right?


----------



## baglady2009

iq101 said:


> Hi ladies ! Beautiful pictures !
> I'm looking into a gold watch. Is the MK5055 a 'metallic' gold? I want a somewhat a dull gold watch.
> Suggestions for an everyday white watch are welcome too !
> 
> Appreciated
> x



The MK5055 has shiny metallic gold on the larger middle links of the bracelet and  duller/brushed gold links on the outer edge of the bracelet.  Like you, I am considering purchasing a duller gold watch.  I have been looking at MK5166, which has the brushed gold on the larger middle links and the shinier gold on the outer edges.  It also has crystals around the face and is about 1mm larger.  I've posted pics of both.


----------



## cfca22

baglady2009 said:


> Beautiful watch!!  MK watches are addicting.  I've recently decided to downsize my watch collection so I've sold 5 of my 6 MK watches.  However,  I ended up purchasing 3 new MK watches in the past week .  Crazy right?



OMG that's my the same problem I have ops oh well


----------



## iq101

baglady2009 said:


> The MK5055 has shiny metallic gold on the larger middle links of the bracelet and  duller/brushed gold links on the outer edge of the bracelet.  Like you, I am considering purchasing a duller gold watch.  I have been looking at MK5166, which has the brushed gold on the larger middle links and the shinier gold on the outer edges.  It also has crystals around the face and is about 1mm larger.  I've posted pics of both.




Thanks  
I'll hopefully go and check out the 5166 on the weekend in person ! Let me know what you decide on !


----------



## TerribleStorm

I was thinking about buying an MK watch and I was wondering if any of you have had problems with skin irritation? Certain types of metals (I really don't know which..) tend to give me a rash. I've had problems with watches in the past. Have any of you with sensitive skin had problems with MK watches?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

TerribleStorm said:
			
		

> I was thinking about buying an MK watch and I was wondering if any of you have had problems with skin irritation? Certain types of metals (I really don't know which..) tend to give me a rash. I've had problems with watches in the past. Have any of you with sensitive skin had problems with MK watches?



If you have sensitive skin maybe get a ceramic or acrylic watch. If you want white definitely go with ceramic. No matter how careful you are the acrylic ones discolor eventually


----------



## TerribleStorm

I was thinking of that, but I've kind of fallen in love with the rose gold ones though.. which may be problematic. I'm not sure.


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

05_sincere said:


> Thanks ladies for all the previous comments regarding my MK Watches. I just received this one in the mail today. I have been searching for this one for months. Sorry for the big pictures.



I am in awe of this watch!!!  Please tell me where you got it from, if it's still available?  
Also what the model number is?


----------



## 05_sincere

iLuvShoesNBags said:
			
		

> I am in awe of this watch!!!  Please tell me where you got it from, if it's still available?
> Also what the model number is?



The style is MK5060 and I purchased it from Ebay. I have been searching for this watch for months.


----------



## icedtea

My MK ceramic watch! I just love this watch! i always get compliments everytime I wear it! =)


----------



## cfca22

icedtea said:


> My MK ceramic watch! I just love this watch! i always get compliments everytime I wear it! =)



Ops I was looking at the food more than the watch hahaha jk. Love that watch I have the black one


----------



## cfca22

Part of my Christmas gift


----------



## nc.girl

cfca22 said:


> Part of my Christmas gift



Wow, that is gorgeous! I love the hexagon-shaped bezel. Congrats!


----------



## baglady2009

cfca22 said:


> Part of my Christmas gift



Love this watch!!  Do you know the model # for this watch.  I've been looking for another gold tone watch.


----------



## baglady2009

Here are my "Happy Bday to me" gifts Lol.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Added another watch to my collection.

Joining my two-tone is a white acrylic - MK 5187.


----------



## baglady2009

GingerSnap527 said:


> Added another watch to my collection.
> 
> Joining my two-tone is a white acrylic - MK 5187.



Nice watch.  Love the crystals around the face.


----------



## cfca22

baglady2009 said:


> Love this watch!!  Do you know the model # for this watch.  I've been looking for another gold tone watch.



Yes its MK5505. I'm in love with this one right now


----------



## cfca22

nc.girl said:


> Wow, that is gorgeous! I love the hexagon-shaped bezel. Congrats!


 

Thank you.


----------



## nc.girl

baglady2009 said:


> Here are my "Happy Bday to me" gifts Lol.



Oh my! I love them all...congrats!


----------



## baglady2009

nc.girl said:


> Oh my! I love them all...congrats!


 
Thanks nc.girl!!  I'm loving the 2 toned watches nowadays.


----------



## jigga85

Parents bought me a gold runway watch for xmas!!!


----------



## Amanda_g

I'd love to see pics of the MK tortoise watches...


----------



## heavenrain

Santa got me this Christmas ! 
MK5303

Mother of pearl and Swarovski crystal. it was  a love at first sight


----------



## heavenrain

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/img2308ib.jpg/


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/img2303h.jpg/


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/31/img2306l.jpg/

don't know yet how to post pics here


----------



## cfca22

heavenrain said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/img2308ib.jpg/
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/img2303h.jpg/
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/31/img2306l.jpg/
> 
> don't know yet how to post pics here


 

Cute Santa did good


----------



## baglady2009

heavenrain said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/img2308ib.jpg/
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/img2303h.jpg/
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/31/img2306l.jpg/
> 
> don't know yet how to post pics here




Very Nice!!


----------



## baglady2009

Amanda_g said:


> I'd love to see pics of the MK tortoise watches...




Here are couple MK tortoise watches.  The first one is MK5138 (tortoise and gold band) and the second is MK5216 (tortoise w/ 40mm case).  I tried to crop myself out as much as I could without the pic becoming too blurry LOL.


----------



## ashleyroe




----------



## Crazy for Bags

ashleyroe said:


>


Love it!  We're twins (but mine has the rose gold) and it's my favorite watch.  Enjoy!


----------



## ashleyroe

Crazy for Bags said:


> Love it! We're twins (but mine has the rose gold) and it's my favorite watch. Enjoy!


 
it is rose gold.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

ashleyroe said:


> it is rose gold.


 Yeah, we are twins!  Don't you just love the contrast of the rose gold against the white?  Your watch is absolutely lovely!  My apologies, seems my computer screen isn't showing colors accurtely


----------



## ashleyroe

Crazy for Bags said:


> Yeah, we are twins! Don't you just love the contrast of the rose gold against the white? Your watch is absolutely lovely! My apologies, seems my computer screen isn't showing colors accurtely


 
i was actually worried that i didnt photograph it very well! and there's my proof lol 

yeah i love it. it's extremely pretty. i'm trying to adjust to the size. i'm not use to such a large face.


----------



## EatWhenIDie

The champagne dial horse bracelet is in my Birthday wishlist!


----------



## iq101

Thoughts on the MK8108 ?


----------



## cfca22

iq101 said:


> Thoughts on the MK8108 ?


 
Is the band rubber? If so I'm not a big fan of rubber bands. Once they get dirty you can't clean them.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Rubber bands tend to get dirty, and stay dirty. I really wanted a white watch, but held off on the rubber one after reading reviews that mentioned permanent staining.

I found a very nice acrylic watch on the Neiman Marcus Last Call Website for cheaper than the rubber watch.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

GingerSnap527 said:


> Rubber bands tend to get dirty, and stay dirty. I really wanted a white watch, but held off on the rubber one after reading reviews that mentioned permanent staining.
> 
> I found a very nice acrylic watch on the Neiman Marcus Last Call Website for cheaper than the rubber watch.



I notice that last call even with coupons prices it MK watches pretty high.  Bloomingdales outlet is in the middle and with a coupon could be cheaper but nordstroms rack seems to have the best starting prices out of all three.  I too looked for watches at last call and they have my ceramic watch listed for $370 but I got it at bloomies outlet it was $296 but I had a coupon and ended up paying around $200.  The acrylic watch they have listed for $170 I've seen at both the rack and bloomies I don't remember the exact prices but it was definitely cheaper then $170. Actually on second thought I remember seeing that watch on clearance priced at around or right below $100 at the rack. If you can splurge I say go for the ceramic especially if you want a white watch because the acrylic ones end up getting dirty as well.


----------



## iq101

cfca22 said:


> Is the band rubber? If so I'm not a big fan of rubber bands. Once they get dirty you can't clean them.



The site says:
Michael Kors White Oversized PU Chronograph Watch

White polyurethane-wrapped stainless steel bracelet strap.
Silvertone face and time-stops.
Three sub-dials.
Date function.
Imported.

I thought its the rubber one too but I'm confused about the bracelet now. Not a fan of the rubber one either !


----------



## sunnysideup8283

iq101 said:


> The site says:
> Michael Kors White Oversized PU Chronograph Watch
> 
> White polyurethane-wrapped stainless steel bracelet strap.
> Silvertone face and time-stops.
> Three sub-dials.
> Date function.
> Imported.
> 
> I thought its the rubber one too but I'm confused about the bracelet now. Not a fan of the rubber one either !



The band is "rubber" they wrap the rubber around the metal links.


----------



## purpleaddict

I LOVE all MK watches!!!!


----------



## nova_girl

Here are my most recent watch purchases. I actually bought them last month but only just had the extra links removed yesterday so I'm excited to start wearing them! The one on the left is the MK5453 and I bought it during the Net a Porter sale for $135. The one on the right is the MK5298 and I bought it at TJ Maxx for $79.99.


----------



## Cheryl24

^Those are great prices!!  I can't believe you found that tortoise one for only $80 at TJ Maxx.  They're both gorgeous!!


----------



## nova_girl

Cheryl24 said:


> ^Those are great prices!!  I can't believe you found that tortoise one for only $80 at TJ Maxx.  They're both gorgeous!!



Thank you! I originally bought the tortoise one during the Nordstrom sale for about $105 but returned it once I bought the one at TJ Maxx. Every little bit of savings helps!


----------



## stevenclark

Very Very beautiful watches . I love it.


----------



## yellowdaisy14

I never used to like watches for myself....but one day i went into macys and saw my first baby and from there it was history. I currently own 7 ...i absolutely adore them all...the bad thing is that now i automatically gravitate towards the watch section all the time to see which one i want to buy next ..... Well anyways here is my first mk watch ever which i wore to work today..... The rest of my collection will be posted tonight


----------



## yellowdaisy14

nova_girl said:
			
		

> Here are my most recent watch purchases. I actually bought them last month but only just had the extra links removed yesterday so I'm excited to start wearing them! The one on the left is the MK5453 and I bought it during the Net a Porter sale for $135. The one on the right is the MK5298 and I bought it at TJ Maxx for $79.99.



Omg gorgeous !!!.... 79.99 you can't be that ! great deal


----------



## 05_sincere

Omg this watch is very unique it would match my Luggage Hamilton Perfectly do you have the style number for this.....



yellowdaisy14 said:


> I never used to like watches for myself....but one day i went into macys and saw my first baby and from there it was history. I currently own 7 ...i absolutely adore them all...the bad thing is that now i automatically gravitate towards the watch section all the time to see which one i want to buy next ..... Well anyways here is my first mk watch ever which i wore to work today..... The rest of my collection will be posted tonight
> 
> View attachment 1564509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1564510


----------



## nova_girl

yellowdaisy14 said:


> I never used to like watches for myself....but one day i went into macys and saw my first baby and from there it was history. I currently own 7 ...i absolutely adore them all...the bad thing is that now i automatically gravitate towards the watch section all the time to see which one i want to buy next ..... Well anyways here is my first mk watch ever which i wore to work today..... The rest of my collection will be posted tonight
> 
> View attachment 1564509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1564510



I thought this was a belt at first and thought it was a very unique idea to put a watch there lol. So does the watch hang like a charm would on a charm bracelet?



yellowdaisy14 said:


> Omg gorgeous !!!.... 79.99 you can't be that ! great deal



Thanks, I thought so too! It pays to check TJ's every once in a while because you never know what you'll find!


----------



## yellowdaisy14

nova_girl said:
			
		

> I thought this was a belt at first and thought it was a very unique idea to put a watch there lol. So does the watch hang like a charm would on a charm bracelet?
> 
> ..... Yea lol i didn't even notice that in the pics it does look like a belt....but yes exactly like a charm .... Very light actually ...meaning i.don't feel like it weighs down my wrist


----------



## yellowdaisy14

And this is the rest of my collection .....


----------



## nova_girl

yellowdaisy14 said:


> nova_girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was a belt at first and thought it was a very unique idea to put a watch there lol. So does the watch hang like a charm would on a charm bracelet?
> 
> ..... Yea lol i didn't even notice that in the pics it does look like a belt....but yes exactly like a charm .... Very light actually ...meaning i.don't feel like it weighs down my wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After re-reading my post, I hope it didn't come across as mean or judgey, I didn't mean it that way at all. I do like the look of it but I was concerned if the watch hung like a charm because while I collect Juicy charms I only wear them on necklaces. For some reason I don't like the thought of always hearing things banging on the table when I set my wrist down. Your watch is very cute, one I definitely haven't seen before, and I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of your collection
> 
> ETA: It looks like you were posting your collection as I was writing my post lol. I love them all, especially the first and fourth ones. I think the chocolate brown color (I don't know what the real name is) will be my next watch.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cheryl24

yellowdaisy14 said:


> And this is the rest of my collection .....
> 
> View attachment 1565251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565258




Your collection is gorgeous!  Love them all!!


----------



## yellowdaisy14

Nooo not at all lol....don't even think like that..but luckily with the strap being as flat as it is and adjustable like a belt....it fits very snug on the wrist which prevents the watch itself from banging against anything or it turning around like a bracelet normally does...i expected this to happen when i initially bought utter...but thank goodness it doesn't lol .....i get exactly what you mean.......i own a juicy bracelet myself which has a few. Charms and won't wear it to work for that same reason it either bangs against the desk or keyboards.....


----------



## yellowdaisy14

Thanks for the compliments ....the chocolate one is actually the latest addition to my collection...birthday gift to myself....i love it and trust me you will too...it gets Lots of compliments


----------



## yellowdaisy14

Cheryl24 said:
			
		

> Your collection is gorgeous!  Love them all!!



Thanks !!!!


----------



## baglady2009

yellowdaisy14 said:


> And this is the rest of my collection .....
> 
> View attachment 1565251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565258




Love your collection!!   Especially the rose gold one.


----------



## yellowdaisy14

baglady2009 said:
			
		

> Love your collection!!   Especially the rose gold one.



Thank youuu.... yea i was dying for a rose gold one ....and now there are so.many more new ones out there ....crazy it makes me want another one


----------



## jasminaona

I  the Tortoise watch


----------



## jasminaona

nice


----------



## yellowdaisy14

Thanks ladies


----------



## Amanda_g

jasminaona said:


> I  the Tortoise watch



I ordered the tortoise watch.  MK5038 - super excited... When it arrives, I'll be us to post pictures. So excited


----------



## 59th_street

I've had this MK-5304 since last August and I loooove it. It's the perfect size, albeit a bit heavy, and it looks good with both casual and formal outfits.

I'd love to own more MK watches but they're so expensive where I live. I bought this online from an American online store but with tariffs and shipping it ended up costing 192 (~$236). It was a bargain really, because in a store the same watch would've cost over 275 (~$338), if not even more.


----------



## baglady2009

59th_street said:


> I've had this MK-5304 since last August and I loooove it. It's the perfect size, albeit a bit heavy, and it looks good with both casual and formal outfits.
> 
> I'd love to own more MK watches but they're so expensive where I live. I bought this online from an American online store but with tariffs and shipping it ended up costing 192 (~$236). It was a bargain really, because in a store the same watch would've cost over 275 (~$338), if not even more.



Beautiful watch!  Reminds me of the MK5076 runway watch.


----------



## 59th_street

baglady2009 said:


> Beautiful watch!  Reminds me of the MK5076 runway watch.



Thanks! And I'm not 100% sure but I think this watch and MK5076 are almost identical but MK5304 has a mother of pearl dial


----------



## hmmcinteresting

I also want one with a chronograph


----------



## baglady2009

My friend's birthday is coming up and since she is always complimenting my MK watch collection, I would like to give her one as a gift.  I have 2 stainless steel watches, but I can't decide which one to keep.  Which watch would you keep for yourself??  The one on the left is the MK5076 and the one on the right is the MK5165.


----------



## cfca22

baglady2009 said:


> My friend's birthday is coming up and since she is always complimenting my MK watch collection, I would like to give her one as a gift.  I have 2 stainless steel watches, but I can't decide which one to keep.  Which watch would you keep for yourself??  The one on the left is the MK5076 and the one on the right is the MK5165.



Hmmmmmmm I have both and that would be a difficult decision.which one would you wear more?


----------



## cfca22

hmmcinteresting said:


> I also want one with a chronograph



Hello how do you like the gold MK bracelet? I really like it but I have read poor reviews regarding the buckle


----------



## baglady2009

cfca22 said:


> Hmmmmmmm I have both and that would be a difficult decision.which one would you wear more?


 
I don't wear my stainless steel watches as often as the others.  However, when I do wear them, I try to alternate.  When I asked my two teen daughters which ones they preferred, they couldn't choose either.   Geees!! Decisions, decisions


----------



## cfca22

baglady2009 said:


> I don't wear my stainless steel watches as often as the others.  However, when I do wear them, I try to alternate.  When I asked my two teen daughters which ones they preferred, they couldn't choose either.   Geees!! Decisions, decisions



Keep the 5165 bc that one u can dress it up or down


----------



## baglady2009

cfca22 said:


> Keep the 5165 bc that one u can dress it up or down




Thanks.  I agree with you that you can dress it up or down.  Can't go wrong with a little bling LOL.


----------



## baglady2009

OMG!!  I just received this watch in the mail and I am IN LOVE with it.  Normally I don't pick favorites, but out of all my MK watches this is my absolute favorite.  This particular watch was a bit pricey in the department stores ($495).  I found a great deal on ebay for $202.  Only $4 dollars more than my MK white ceramic watch from the Fossil Outlet.   
I LOVE IT!


----------



## ashleyroe

baglady2009 said:


> OMG!! I just received this watch in the mail and I am IN LOVE with it. Normally I don't pick favorites, but out of all my MK watches this is my absolute favorite. This particular watch was a bit pricey in the department stores ($495). I found a great deal on ebay for $202. Only $4 dollars more than my MK white ceramic watch from the Fossil Outlet.
> I LOVE IT!


 
that is HOTT! i love that watch!


----------



## baglady2009

ashleyroe said:


> that is HOTT! i love that watch!




Thanks Ashley!! This was the first black watch I've ever purchased, so I didn't know if I would like it.  I LOVE IT!


----------



## NurseAnn

baglady2009 said:


> My friend's birthday is coming up and since she is always complimenting my MK watch collection, I would like to give her one as a gift.  I have 2 stainless steel watches, but I can't decide which one to keep.  Which watch would you keep for yourself??  The one on the left is the MK5076 and the one on the right is the MK5165.



I like the one without the bling...but because I am a fan of the "Runway" collection.  You can't go wrong either way.  You have one lucky friend!


----------



## NurseAnn

Have any of you had any issues with the plating wearing off?  I have a RG Chronograph that I love...but the more prominent areas on the band are starting to have the plating totally wear off. I'm wondering if it is a quality control issue or just what I can expect from electroplating. I have other (cheaper) watches that do not have this issue so I'm a little disappointed.


----------



## cfca22

NurseAnn said:


> Have any of you had any issues with the plating wearing off?  I have a RG Chronograph that I love...but the more prominent areas on the band are starting to have the plating totally wear off. I'm wondering if it is a quality control issue or just what I can expect from electroplating. I have other (cheaper) watches that do not have this issue so I'm a little disappointed.



I own a lot of MK watches, and never had any problems with them. How long have you had this watch?


----------



## yellowdaisy14

I really liked this watch when i initially saw it in the store... It was pricey so i left it alone ....went to tj maxx one day and looked....boom there it was ...at a great price...however when i took it home now i question whether or not i should keep it .... Something about it ....never had a watch with little crystals around the face....could that be it ? ..... So anyways ....i need help what do you guys think about this watch...it is mk5506...this would be my 8th mk watch....to keep or not to keep that is the question


----------



## yellowdaisy14




----------



## cfca22

yellowdaisy14 said:


> View attachment 1577157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1577158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1577157
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1577159


 
Hello I have the gold one. I had seen this color first on the website, but in person I wasn't a fan of the color. I don't know why maybe to dull.  I like all the bling on it If you don't mind how much was it?


----------



## nc.girl

yellowdaisy14 said:


> View attachment 1577157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1577158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1577157
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1577159



I love it! I just love the shape of the bezel around the face, and I like the color of the watch as well. But if YOU don't love it, take it back.


----------



## yellowdaisy14

cfca22 said:


> Hello I have the gold one. I had seen this color first on the website, but in person I wasn't a fan of the color. I don't know why maybe to dull. I like all the bling on it If you don't mind how much was it?


 

yea im not sure exactly what it is that i find ...umm strange.....i guess to say (but than again i love strange lol)....i like it but shes right  (n.c girl).... i dont know if i loooove it...... i do love the shape however... and to answer your question it was $129.99 at tj maxx...origanlly $275.00 so thats not bad


----------



## cfca22

yellowdaisy14 said:


> yea im not sure exactly what it is that i find ...umm strange.....i guess to say (but than again i love strange lol)....i like it but shes right (n.c girl).... i dont know if i loooove it...... i do love the shape however... and to answer your question it was $129.99 at tj maxx...origanlly $275.00 so thats not bad


 

That's a good price. Well I love the shape and style. Like I said I was going to buy the one you have but when I saw the gold one OMG now I feel in love. I love oversize watches. I have both oversize and medium


----------



## yellowdaisy14

cfca22 said:
			
		

> That's a good price. Well I love the shape and style. Like I said I was going to buy the one you have but when I saw the gold one OMG now I feel in love. I love oversize watches. I have both oversize and medium



Wowww I've never seen the gold one...its sooooooo nice....did you get it from the. Mk store ?.... I also Love !!! oversized watches ....such a hot fashion addition to any outfit


----------



## cfca22

yellowdaisy14 said:


> Wowww I've never seen the gold one...its sooooooo nice....did you get it from the. Mk store ?.... I also Love !!! oversized watches ....such a hot fashion addition to any outfit


 
It was an X-mas gift from my bf


----------



## NurseAnn

cfca22 said:


> I own a lot of MK watches, and never had any problems with them. How long have you had this watch?



I've only had it since December and wear it maybe three days a week.  I always take it off before doing anything that could borough on it (like doing dishes).  I wonder if in could try to exchange it.


----------



## cfca22

NurseAnn said:


> I've only had it since December and wear it maybe three days a week.  I always take it off before doing anything that could borough on it (like doing dishes).  I wonder if in could try to exchange it.



I hope you can exchange it you should go before the exchange policy ends just in case


----------



## nc.girl

yellowdaisy14 said:


> yea im not sure exactly what it is that i find ...umm strange.....i guess to say (but than again i love strange lol)....i like it but shes right  (n.c girl).... i dont know if i loooove it...... i do love the shape however... and to answer your question it was $129.99 at tj maxx...origanlly $275.00 so thats not bad



Is there any way I could talk you into posting a modeling pic of this watch on your wrist? I'd like to see how it actually looks on your wrist. 

You got a great deal on it too! I got super lucky and found my MK ceramic chainlink watch at TJ Maxx. I wish I could find one like yours there! They usually only have the acetate (hard plastic) watches at my closest store...either that, or I just don't get there in time to catch the really nice ones I'm stalking.


----------



## yellowdaisy14

nc.girl said:
			
		

> Is there any way I could talk you into posting a modeling pic of this watch on your wrist? I'd like to see how it actually looks on your wrist.
> 
> You got a great deal on it too! I got super lucky and found my MK ceramic chainlink watch at TJ Maxx. I wish I could find one like yours there! They usually only have the acetate (hard plastic) watches at my closest store...either that, or I just don't get there in time to catch the really nice ones I'm stalking.



Sure as soon as i get home


----------



## ashleyroe

cfca22 said:


> That's a good price. Well I love the shape and style. Like I said I was going to buy the one you have but when I saw the gold one OMG now I feel in love. I love oversize watches. I have both oversize and medium


 
love that watch! it's different.


----------



## glamorioustasha

baglady2009 said:


> my friend's birthday is coming up and since she is always complimenting my mk watch collection, i would like to give her one as a gift.  I have 2 stainless steel watches, but i can't decide which one to keep.  Which watch would you keep for yourself??  The one on the left is the mk5076 and the one on the right is the mk5165.



mk 5165


----------



## cfca22

ashleyroe said:


> love that watch! it's different.


 
Thanks friend


----------



## Restore724

*MK5458 (33mm) *  My new watch looks great with my gathered leather Coach bag.   
This watch is smaller than my other watches but it has lots of glam and sparkle.


----------



## cfca22

Restore724 said:


> *MK5458 (33mm) *  My new watch looks great with my gathered leather Coach bag.
> This watch is smaller than my other watches but it has lots of glam and sparkle.



Very pretty looks awesome on you


----------



## glamorioustasha

Restore724 said:


> *MK5458 (33mm) *  My new watch looks great with my gathered leather Coach bag.
> This watch is smaller than my other watches but it has lots of glam and sparkle.



Beautiful


----------



## glamorioustasha

yellowdaisy14 said:


> And this is the rest of my collection .....
> 
> View attachment 1565251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565258




Love your collection


----------



## yellowdaisy14

glamorioustasha said:
			
		

> Love your collection



Thanks !!!!


----------



## queenbelle02

Hi everyone! Just found this forum and am very excited. Any recommendations for someone with a small wrist? My wrist is about 6in. I have always wanted a silver boyfriend type watch, but most of the watches I have tried seem to be too bulky for my small wrist. I might look into the small runway watch (MK5428) or the MK5020 since the diameter for those are smaller- 33mm and 36mm. Really hoping I found one that looks good on me since I am really excited for one for awhile.


----------



## cfca22

queenbelle02 said:


> Hi everyone! Just found this forum and am very excited. Any recommendations for someone with a small wrist? My wrist is about 6in. I have always wanted a silver boyfriend type watch, but most of the watches I have tried seem to be too bulky for my small wrist. I might look into the small runway watch (MK5428) or the MK5020 since the diameter for those are smaller- 33mm and 36mm. Really hoping I found one that looks good on me since I am really excited for one for awhile.


 
I have this one and I like it a lot. I love wearing oversize watches, but this Midsize one is really cool and it should be just right for you.

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...00000cat145cat35701cat31901&isEditorial=false


----------



## yellowdaisy14

nc.girl said:
			
		

> Is there any way I could talk you into posting a modeling pic of this watch on your wrist? I'd like to see how it actually looks on your wrist.
> 
> You got a great deal on it too! I got super lucky and found my MK ceramic chainlink watch at TJ Maxx. I wish I could find one like yours there! They usually only have the acetate (hard plastic) watches at my closest store...either that, or I just don't get there in time to catch the really nice ones I'm stalking.






			
				nc.girl said:
			
		

> Omgg. I just noticed i forgot to take pics of the watch before i returned it  on Sunday ..im so sorry. ... But ask cfca22 she has it in gold....once again sorryyy completely forgot


----------



## queenbelle02

Thank you so much!  This looks like it might work! Thanks!



cfca22 said:


> I have this one and I like it a lot. I love wearing oversize watches, but this Midsize one is really cool and it should be just right for you.
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...00000cat145cat35701cat31901&isEditorial=false


----------



## Restore724

Sharing my 3 MK watches by size large, medium, small
*41mm(oversized), 39mm, 33mm*


----------



## ashleyroe

Restore724 said:


> Sharing my 3 MK watches by size large, medium, small
> *41mm(oversized), 39mm, 33mm*


 
that 41 is huge and amazing!


----------



## cfca22

Restore724 said:


> Sharing my 3 MK watches by size large, medium, small
> *41mm(oversized), 39mm, 33mm*


 
Great set. The MK5216 is on my list I need it


----------



## Restore724

Restore724 said:


> Sharing my 3 MK watches by size large, medium, small
> *41mm(oversized), 39mm, 33mm*


 
Adding style#'s.
*MK5216 (41mm), MK5353 (39mm), MK5458 (33mm)*


----------



## indi3r4

^great collection!! 

I'm thinking of this for my 4th MK watch.. what do you think ladies?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael.../3258096?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=2135


----------



## cfca22

indi3r4 said:


> ^great collection!!
> 
> I'm thinking of this for my 4th MK watch.. what do you think ladies?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael.../3258096?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=2135



I like this one I tried it on and I only like it in rose gold idk why but the silver didn't have the same feeling. I say go for it


----------



## hesser

cfca22 said:


> I love MK watches. Here are just half my collection I'm still adding to it


Ooo, what model is the silver rectangular bracelet?


----------



## MJDaisy

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...watch/2995410?origin=category&resultback=1047

i'm buying this one as a valentines day present to myself in 2 weeks! it will be my third MK watch


----------



## nc.girl

MJDaisy said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...watch/2995410?origin=category&resultback=1047
> 
> i'm buying this one as a valentines day present to myself in 2 weeks! it will be my third MK watch



I love that watch! I am wanting the one that's similar to that, but in two-tone...I think it'd be great for helping me mix different colored metals in the rest of my jewelry.


----------



## cfca22

MJDaisy said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...watch/2995410?origin=category&resultback=1047
> 
> i'm buying this one as a valentines day present to myself in 2 weeks! it will be my third MK watch


 
Yay


----------



## cfca22

hesser said:


> Ooo, what model is the silver rectangular bracelet?


 
Which one?


----------



## MJDaisy

ok so I couldn't wait any longer! I got the watch last night instead of vday. so glad I didn't wait--I love it already. my third Mk watch.


----------



## Restore724

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> ok so I couldn't wait any longer! I got the watch last night instead of vday. so glad I didn't wait--I love it already. my third Mk watch.



Great val day watch!  What is style#? Also goes well with your red nail polish.


----------



## redrose000

*MJDaisy* Looks Gorgy!!! I get lots of compliments when I wear the regular size. It's a staple MK watch to have!!!
*Restore724* Love the middle one. One of my co-workers has it in rose gold. :girlwhack:

On my list:
http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/1/optimized/1246141_fpx.tif?wid=325&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=sharp2&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg


----------



## cfca22

redrose000 said:


> *MJDaisy* Looks Gorgy!!! I get lots of compliments when I wear the regular size. It's a staple MK watch to have!!!
> *Restore724* Love the middle one. One of my co-workers has it in rose gold. :girlwhack:
> 
> On my list:
> http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/...&resMode=sharp2&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg


 
pretty


----------



## MJDaisy

Restore724 said:


> Great val day watch!  What is style#? Also goes well with your red nail polish.


thanks!

not sure about the style number...i know it's the large gold runway!  i love it!


----------



## indi3r4

cfca22 said:


> I like this one I tried it on and I only like it in rose gold idk why but the silver didn't have the same feeling. I say go for it


I'm gonna see if I could find them in store and try them.. I like rose gold the most too.. 



redrose000 said:


> *MJDaisy* Looks Gorgy!!! I get lots of compliments when I wear the regular size. It's a staple MK watch to have!!!
> *Restore724* Love the middle one. One of my co-workers has it in rose gold. :girlwhack:
> 
> On my list:
> http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/1/optimized/1246141_fpx.tif?wid=325&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=sharp2&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg


ohhhh i like this! I love the roman numerals look.. another possibility..


----------



## cfca22

indi3r4 said:


> I'm gonna see if I could find them in store and try them.. I like rose gold the most too..
> 
> 
> ohhhh i like this! I love the roman numerals look.. another possibility..


 

I found it at Nordstrom


----------



## glamorioustasha

romanticandchic said:


> I have 3 and the white one its kind of old and also my little dog ruin it but I still wear it, I want to get another one in white but in leather that material is awful for cleaning.




Love your MK collection


----------



## 05_sincere

My newest addition I picked this up a couple weeks ago at my local TJMaxx.


----------



## babycinnamon

05_sincere said:
			
		

> My newest addition I picked this up a couple weeks ago at my local TJMaxx.



I saw this watch @ a TJ Maxx near me as well but didn't have time to try it on. Do you mind taking a modeling pic?

 Still trying to decide if I want to venture back & see if it's still there..


----------



## 05_sincere

babycinnamon said:


> I saw this watch @ a TJ Maxx near me as well but didn't have time to try it on. Do you mind taking a modeling pic?
> 
> Still trying to decide if I want to venture back & see if it's still there..



I can post some later,once I have the links removed.


----------



## nc.girl

MJDaisy said:


> ok so I couldn't wait any longer! I got the watch last night instead of vday. so glad I didn't wait--I love it already. my third Mk watch.



I love that watch; looks fabulous on you!



05_sincere said:


> My newest addition I picked this up a couple weeks ago at my local TJMaxx.



I love this watch more every time I see it! I hope I can catch one of these at my closest TJ Maxx sometime.


----------



## MJDaisy

I paired my new large runway with my Kate spade bow bangle today. in LOVE with this watch.


----------



## xikry5talix

^ Love the watch & the bracelet! :]


----------



## queenbelle02

That is such a pretty combination, MJDaisy! Love it!


----------



## queenbelle02

Just bought my first Michael Kors watch..the MK5428 (Silver Small Runway Chronograph Watch). I love it and definitely want to get more. Does anyone know how to fix the day and date. Today is the 3rd and Friday, but on the watch it has today as 3rd and Saturday. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## queenbelle02

Nevermind, I figured out how to fix it. 



queenbelle02 said:


> Just bought my first Michael Kors watch..the MK5428 (Silver Small Runway Chronograph Watch). I love it and definitely want to get more. Does anyone know how to fix the day and date. Today is the 3rd and Friday, but on the watch it has today as 3rd and Saturday. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## cfca22

queenbelle02 said:


> Nevermind, I figured out how to fix it.



Woohoo post a picture


----------



## MJDaisy

queenbelle02 said:
			
		

> Nevermind, I figured out how to fix it.



can you post how to fix the dates? my newest Mk watch is correct but my other 2 are messed up!


----------



## queenbelle02

MJDaisy said:


> can you post how to fix the dates? my newest Mk watch is correct but my other 2 are messed up!


Hi. To change just the date, I pulled the middle thing (I think it is called the crown) out one time and turned it until I got the correct date. 

If you want to change both the day and date, then change the day first. I changed the day by pulling the crown out 2 times, and rotating crown 24 hours or more until the correct day is shown. After that, I changed the date. 

Does this help? I am not sure that I explained this well enough.


----------



## queenbelle02

yellowdaisy14 said:


> And this is the rest of my collection .....
> 
> View attachment 1565251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565258


I love your collection! Can you let me know the model number for the black one (6th picture)?


----------



## yellowdaisy14

queenbelle02 said:
			
		

> I love your collection! Can you let me know the model number for the black one (6th picture)?



Thanks !!!.... The black one is. 8119 and the band is rubber opposed to plastic ..leather or ceramic .... I thought this watch was best for me since this is the one i would use more frequently ...and i love it... Rubber wontt scratch or peel very durable


----------



## MJDaisy

queenbelle02 said:


> Hi. To change just the date, I pulled the middle thing (I think it is called the crown) out one time and turned it until I got the correct date.
> 
> If you want to change both the day and date, then change the day first. I changed the day by pulling the crown out 2 times, and rotating crown 24 hours or more until the correct day is shown. After that, I changed the date.
> 
> Does this help? I am not sure that I explained this well enough.



thanks! this helped  fixed it!


----------



## queenbelle02

Does anyone have this problem? I had 3 links removed from Michael Kors watch, but it was too tight on my wrist, so I had 1 link put on, which made it loose on wrist. I couldn't get the right fit, but I guess I rather have it loose that really tight on my wrist.


----------



## cfca22

queenbelle02 said:


> Does anyone have this problem? I had 3 links removed from Michael Kors watch, but it was too tight on my wrist, so I had 1 link put on, which made it loose on wrist. I couldn't get the right fit, but I guess I rather have it loose that really tight on my wrist.



Thats my problem.


----------



## queenbelle02

That is my problem, too, cfca22. I don't have a camera to take a pic to show.


----------



## cfca22

queenbelle02 said:


> That is my problem, too, cfca22. I don't have a camera to take a pic to show.



It weird because some of my MKs I need to remove 3-4 and its fine and others when they take out 3 its way too tight


----------



## yellowdaisy14

cfca22 said:
			
		

> Thats my problem.



I do ....what i just do is put it higher on my wrist/arm when im at work to prevent it from getting scratched.... I prefer it loose ...than have it cut off my circulation and be super uncomfortable ....its only.on.bigger links..mk watches ...that this happens to.me...when they're smaller you get a better fit


----------



## nova_girl

queenbelle02 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have this problem? I had 3 links removed from Michael Kors watch, but it was too tight on my wrist, so I had 1 link put on, which made it loose on wrist. I couldn't get the right fit, but I guess I rather have it loose that really tight on my wrist.



I have a similar problem with my current mk watch. I had 2 links removed and it's a little tighter on my wrist than I would like (but not uncomfortable) but I know if I put one of the links back it would be too loose. This is my only issue with mk watches, that and the clasp.


----------



## queenbelle02

This was my first Michael Kors watch, I was hoping for a better fit since they are expensive watches. When I had 3 links taken, the fit was just too tight- I couldn't get the watch to move at all. With 2 links, it is loose and moves on my wrist, but maybe I can get use to that. 



cfca22 said:


> It weird because some of my MKs I need to remove 3-4 and its fine and others when they take out 3 its way too tight


----------



## Restore724

queenbelle02 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have this problem? I had 3 links removed from Michael Kors watch, but it was too tight on my wrist, so I had 1 link put on, which made it loose on wrist. I couldn't get the right fit, but I guess I rather have it loose that really tight on my wrist.



Funny you should ask that. I have been wearing my watch just fine until lately is has been tight. I think it has to do with spring/summer weather. Now I need to add a link and will just pull watch up higher on wrist and let it slide like a bracelet.


----------



## baglady2009

queenbelle02 said:


> Does anyone have this problem? I had 3 links removed from Michael Kors watch, but it was too tight on my wrist, so I had 1 link put on, which made it loose on wrist. I couldn't get the right fit, but I guess I rather have it loose that really tight on my wrist.



I have the same problem with most of my MK watches.  Especially the ones with the single clasp.  I have had a link removed only to have it reattached a few days later.  Like you, I would rather it be a little loose than snug.  My MK double clasp watches tend to have a more comfortable fit.


----------



## baglady2009

Finally got a square one.  I like the fact that this goldtone MK watch is a lot lighter in weight than my runway watch.  However, I do wish the band was a brushed gold instead of the shiny gold.  I mainly got it because the price was right.  It was at the Fossil Outlet for $99 plus 25% off.  I only paid $75 for it.


----------



## cfca22

baglady2009 said:


> Finally got a square one.  I like the fact that this goldtone MK watch is a lot lighter in weight than my runway watch.  However, I do wish the band was a brushed gold instead of the shiny gold.  I mainly got it because the price was right.  It was at the Fossil Outlet for $99 plus 25% off.  I only paid $75 for it.



Nice I have the silver one. You got it at a great price I paid for the silver one $109. Where is the Fossil Outlet?


----------



## baglady2009

cfca22 said:


> Nice I have the silver one. You got it at a great price I paid for the silver one $109. Where is the Fossil Outlet?



Got it from the Fossil Outlet in Dawsonville, GA.  I used to have a Fossil Outlet 15 minutes from me, but it recently closed :cry:.  Now I have to travel over an hour to get to one...bummer.


----------



## tinkerbell4726

Hey ladies! Just thought I'd chime in and show off my 1st mk watch I got as an early valentines day gift  i love it but would like to have a chain link removed, how would I go about doing this?


----------



## cfca22

tinkerbell4726 said:


> Hey ladies! Just thought I'd chime in and show off my 1st mk watch I got as an early valentines day gift  i love it but would like to have a chain link removed, how would I go about doing this?




Oh wow very pretty I haven't seen it in blk b4 I like it a lot. Congrats and happy VDay. Regarding taking links out, you can take it to the store it was bought or any other place that repairs watches.


----------



## baglady2009

tinkerbell4726 said:


> Hey ladies! Just thought I'd chime in and show off my 1st mk watch I got as an early valentines day gift  i love it but would like to have a chain link removed, how would I go about doing this?



Beautiful watch!!  What color is it?  It looks almost like a gunmetal color on the pic.


----------



## tinkerbell4726

baglady2009 said:


> Beautiful watch!!  What color is it?  It looks almost like a gunmetal color on the pic.



It's black, not as dark as the links but pretty close. It's hard to decipher what it says in most lighting situations but I love the black on black. My boyfriend picked it out saying the roman numerals made it classy looking lol. I love it so much


----------



## tinkerbell4726

cfca22 said:


> Oh wow very pretty I haven't seen it in blk b4 I like it a lot. Congrats and happy VDay. Regarding taking links out, you can take it to the store it was bought or any other place that repairs watches.



Thank you. Happy Valentine's day to you too! My boyfriend works at Nordstrom so the next time he works he's going to take it in and see if they can remove some of the links. Thanks again!


----------



## cfca22

tinkerbell4726 said:


> Thank you. Happy Valentine's day to you too! My boyfriend works at Nordstrom so the next time he works he's going to take it in and see if they can remove some of the links. Thanks again!



Welcome I've had links remove fromthere.  They do a great job. Enjoy your new watch I love it


----------



## wristcandy

Saw this watch recently in the Nordie's catalog and in person, and loved the look.  Not for me, as I wear strictly white metals, but the look is very striking.  There is another watch in the collection that is equally stunning.  If you love earth tones, give it a look:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...h-bracelet-watch/3282070?origin=keywordsearch


----------



## jenniferawrrr

Hi all! I'm new to this forum and I also happen to be on the market for an MK watch, how perfect that I stumble upon this! 

I've been debating between two watches so I was wondering if you all can give me some feedback. My wrist is pretty small so I'm looking for something midsized.

The first one is a rose watch, I've read reviews that the pain chips off and it becomes like a yellow-gold color after some wear. Has anyone experienced that?

g-lvl3.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Large/9/_6686829.jpg


Another one I was looking at is a white watch, primarily the silicon one but I heard these gets dirty and stain really easily with your clothes. Also, does any one have a preference with the silicon, polyurethane, and ceramic bands?

http://assets.macys.com/navapp/web20/assets/script/scene7/core/images/spacer.gif

One last thing, I heard macy's is having a 25% off sale this week. Does that apply to MK watches? Or I read in an earlier page that Nordstrom has sales too, does anyone know when that is?

Sorry for all the questions, I wanna make sure I'm making a good choice ^__^


----------



## cfca22

jenniferawrrr said:


> Hi all! I'm new to this forum and I also happen to be on the market for an MK watch, how perfect that I stumble upon this!
> 
> I've been debating between two watches so I was wondering if you all can give me some feedback. My wrist is pretty small so I'm looking for something midsized.
> 
> The first one is a rose watch, I've read reviews that the pain chips off and it becomes like a yellow-gold color after some wear. Has anyone experienced that?
> 
> g-lvl3.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Large/9/_6686829.jpg
> 
> 
> Another one I was looking at is a white watch, primarily the silicon one but I heard these gets dirty and stain really easily with your clothes. Also, does any one have a preference with the silicon, polyurethane, and ceramic bands?
> 
> http://assets.macys.com/navapp/web20/assets/script/scene7/core/images/spacer.gif
> 
> One last thing, I heard macy's is having a 25% off sale this week. Does that apply to MK watches? Or I read in an earlier page that Nordstrom has sales too, does anyone know when that is?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I wanna make sure I'm making a good choice ^__^



Hello I vote for the rosegold it's very pretty and great size. I have the silver one. I don't care for silicone straps. I had one and I was only able to wear it twice bc it got dirty and it turned yellow ewwww. Good luck regarding the sale I'm not sure if macys has MK watches on sale I know Nordstrom does once in a while.


----------



## KimmyAnne

jenniferawrrr said:


> One last thing, I heard macy's is having a 25% off sale this week. Does that apply to MK watches? Or I read in an earlier page that Nordstrom has sales too, does anyone know when that is?



I'm reading my coupon and it says that it excludes watches.  Although another tpf'er says that she was able to presale a Marc Jacobs watch and get 15%.  I'm wondering if it was a clearance watch because in the past I've been able to get a % off clearance watches only when the coupon says that it excludes watches?


----------



## wristcandy

For white, I would choose ceramic over silicone or poly.


----------



## DuRoBags

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> these are mine.. looking to get a 3rd one during bloomies F&F!



Can you post a modeling shot of the one on the right? I'm really interested in this watch


----------



## nc.girl

jenniferawrrr said:


> Hi all! I'm new to this forum and I also happen to be on the market for an MK watch, how perfect that I stumble upon this!
> 
> I've been debating between two watches so I was wondering if you all can give me some feedback. My wrist is pretty small so I'm looking for something midsized.
> 
> The first one is a rose watch, I've read reviews that the pain chips off and it becomes like a yellow-gold color after some wear. Has anyone experienced that?
> 
> g-lvl3.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Large/9/_6686829.jpg
> 
> 
> Another one I was looking at is a white watch, primarily the silicon one but I heard these gets dirty and stain really easily with your clothes. Also, does any one have a preference with the silicon, polyurethane, and ceramic bands?
> 
> http://assets.macys.com/navapp/web20/assets/script/scene7/core/images/spacer.gif
> 
> One last thing, I heard macy's is having a 25% off sale this week. Does that apply to MK watches? Or I read in an earlier page that Nordstrom has sales too, does anyone know when that is?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I wanna make sure I'm making a good choice ^__^



I love the rose gold watches, but there have been a few people who have had issues with the plating rubbing off in some spots. I would imagine that can happen with any plated watch, not just MK watches. I think the main area where the plating will rub off is on the bottom of the band near the clasp, where the watch makes contact with other things like a desk, etc. 

If you're wanting a white watch, I'd definitely go with ceramic or the resin/acrylic plastic material. I prefer ceramic myself; I have a black ceramic MK and a white ceramic MK. The resin/acrylic watches are fine too though. That material feels like some type of hard plastic, but it's not porous like the silicone/rubber strap watches...so it won't get dirty and be un-cleanable. The rubber/silicone watches are very hard to keep clean, and it seems like once the dirt is there it's there for good. With the resin/acrylic or ceramic watches, you can easily clean them up and make them look like new again. 

I have small wrists too (I think mine measure 5.25" when measured snugly), but have found that I really like the look of a 38mm MK watch on me. I have trouble going back to my smaller-faced watches now, lol.

Good luck picking out your new watch!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

How do you clean the acrylic/resin watches? My white one discolored and I didn't even wear it everyday. I ended up sending it into metro and got the links replaced for free. I did end up buying a white ceramic with rose gold accents because I didn't wanna worry about the color change and wanted rose gold but didn't want one that was all rose gold.


----------



## iq101

tinkerbell4726 said:


> Hey ladies! Just thought I'd chime in and show off my 1st mk watch I got as an early valentines day gift  i love it but would like to have a chain link removed, how would I go about doing this?



Congrats ! What model is this ? Beautiful !


----------



## tinkerbell4726

iq101 said:


> Congrats ! What model is this ? Beautiful !



http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael.../3226448?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=6361

It's called Bradshaw


----------



## indi3r4

DuRoBags said:


> Can you post a modeling shot of the one on the right? I'm really interested in this watch



absolutely.. here you go! this is my absolute fave out of the 3..


----------



## nzgirl

Cant decide between the rose gold Baguette watch or the oversized rose gold watch, i want a big boyfriend watch and love the rose gold but i cant decide. I cant try either on because i live in New Zealand and like no where has any MK watches. I like the bling around the baguette one but the oversized one is bigger, but i dont want it to be so big my wrist looks stupid or if it looks to plain/manly??... 

Please help!!!

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...00000cat145cat35701cat35801&isEditorial=false
http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...00000cat145cat35701cat35801&isEditorial=false


----------



## DuRoBags

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> absolutely.. here you go! this is my absolute fave out of the 3..



Thank you!!!


----------



## nzgirl

indi3r4 said:


> absolutely.. here you go! this is my absolute fave out of the 3..



can you please post a pic of you wearing your rose gold one!  
p.s. is it the oversized one? thanks!


----------



## indi3r4

nzgirl said:


> can you please post a pic of you wearing your rose gold one!
> p.s. is it the oversized one? thanks!



i'll take some pictures tomorrow.. promise! 
my rose gold in this picture is the midsize one (MK5128) ~ 38mm. Your first choice (the one with baguette) is the same as my Bel Aire (MK5410) ~ 43mm and your second choice is about 45mm. I love me some big watches but 45mm is too big for me for an everyday watch. HTH!


----------



## MJDaisy

indi3r4 said:


> absolutely.. here you go! this is my absolute fave out of the 3..



oh my god. i LOVE THAT.


----------



## cfca22

It's looking like this is my next watch. What do you ladies think?


----------



## nc.girl

cfca22 said:


> It's looking like this is my next watch. What do you ladies think?



LOVE it! I have the MK5038 tortie watch, and it gets a lot of compliments. I think it's actually gotten more compliments than either of my ceramic MK's.

That one is just gorgeous with the rose gold details!


----------



## labelwhore04

indi3r4 said:


> absolutely.. here you go! this is my absolute fave out of the 3..



I love this!!! I've never seen this model before!


----------



## nzgirl

indi3r4 said:


> i'll take some pictures tomorrow.. promise!
> my rose gold in this picture is the midsize one (MK5128) ~ 38mm. Your first choice (the one with baguette) is the same as my Bel Aire (MK5410) ~ 43mm and your second choice is about 45mm. I love me some big watches but 45mm is too big for me for an everyday watch. HTH!



thank you so much! such a big help


----------



## indi3r4

nzgirl said:


> thank you so much! such a big help



here's some pictures to give you an idea about size.. the blue one should be the same size and almost the same model as the baguette. 






and comparison to a 38mm.


----------



## indi3r4

MJDaisy said:


> oh my god. i LOVE THAT.





labelwhore04 said:


> I love this!!! I've never seen this model before!



It's a great watch! I wasn't sure of the yellow gold at first but I went with it anyway and no regret whatsoever.  



cfca22 said:


> It's looking like this is my next watch. What do you ladies think?



 I've always wanted a tortoise MK.. sooonnnnn!


----------



## cfca22

So I ordered the other watch but its on back order until maybe 3/2. Oh well have to wait. 

Now I found another one that I'm hunting down does anyone have it? If so post mod pictures please? IDK the model number yet


----------



## NekoTheCat

nzgirl said:


> Cant decide between the rose gold Baguette watch or the oversized rose gold watch, i want a big boyfriend watch and love the rose gold but i cant decide. I cant try either on because i live in New Zealand and like no where has any MK watches. I like the bling around the baguette one but the oversized one is bigger, but i dont want it to be so big my wrist looks stupid or if it looks to plain/manly??...
> 
> Please help!!!
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...00000cat145cat35701cat35801&isEditorial=false
> http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...00000cat145cat35701cat35801&isEditorial=false



i prefer the 2nd one, which on my screen looks darker. i find it easier to match to other clothes. the first one, i see it use mainly during spring time, as it has that feeling, lol And keep in mind the bling on the side, especially if you plan to wear the watch quite a lot of time. 
hope it helps 

i got this watch
http://www.more-watches.com/watch-detail.asp?codigo=5013
i really like it, but i have no pic of it on my wrist.. its also my only watch, lol


----------



## baglady2009

indi3r4 said:


> absolutely.. here you go! this is my absolute fave out of the 3..


 
Ohhh pretty!!  Love the darker face and roman numerals.  What model number is this watch?


----------



## indi3r4

baglady2009 said:


> Ohhh pretty!!  Love the darker face and roman numerals.  What model number is this watch?



it's the MK 5502.. pretty indeed!


----------



## Fran0421

Hi ladies 

I am eying this MK rose gold/ grey watch 

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...000000cat145cat35701cat7502&isEditorial=false

I was wondering if any of you had the same one and if it is big? the frame looks quite small in the picture.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Fran0421 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies
> 
> I am eying this MK rose gold/ grey watch
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod12160005&parentId=cat7502&masterId=&index=43&cmCat=cat000000cat145cat35701cat7502&isEditorial=false
> 
> I was wondering if any of you had the same one and if it is big? the frame looks quite small in the picture.



I've seen this one in person...love the rose gold. I have 4 mk's in this size. It's not too big. I guess I'd classify it as medium. It's the most common size they do watches in now.


----------



## Nolia

Just bought this as an "engagement watch" for my FI!

Men's Oversized Runway in Gunmetal and Rose Gold
http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...Cat=cat000000cat4801cat7501&isEditorial=false


----------



## Fran0421

Thank you sunnysideup, medium is ideal  I also love the rose gold contrasted with the grey. 




sunnysideup8283 said:


> I've seen this one in person...love the rose gold. I have 4 mk's in this size. It's not too big. I guess I'd classify it as medium. It's the most common size they do watches in now.


----------



## songyuup

I forgot the name of the watch but the number is Mk 5417.


----------



## Jesssh

Here's mine:




The top ring has the same leather as the watch band.

I found it at Dillards. It was the only one there. I googled the style number and the only site that came up was Romanian. Not sure what that means....

Also noticed the print on the back was not aligned with the face, as if it didn't screw in all the way, but it was flat and tight, so I decided not to be concerned. Not sure what that means either....


----------



## wlkcourtn

For the owners of goldtone MK watches - Do you notice that the gold starts rubbing off after so long of wearing the watch? I'm shopping for my first MK watch, and would like your opinion on the gold watches...thanks!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

wlkcourtn said:
			
		

> For the owners of goldtone MK watches - Do you notice that the gold starts rubbing off after so long of wearing the watch? I'm shopping for my first MK watch, and would like your opinion on the gold watches...thanks!



My watch only had gold on the the center links and the gold did come off of those on the bottom links. That was after owning it for alil over a year and it was not my everyday watch.  I was able to send the watch and have them replaced.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## vainest

wlkcourtn said:


> For the owners of goldtone MK watches - Do you notice that the gold starts rubbing off after so long of wearing the watch? I'm shopping for my first MK watch, and would like your opinion on the gold watches...thanks!



not really. I've had mine for a while now but then I don't wear it daily..


----------



## AnjaliM

indi3r4 said:


> here's some pictures to give you an idea about size.. the blue one should be the same size and almost the same model as the baguette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and comparison to a 38mm.


 
 GEORGEOUS!! Do you know the serial number of the right watch?


----------



## indi3r4

AnjaliM said:


> GEORGEOUS!! Do you know the serial number of the right watch?



Thank you  and it's MK5128.. HTH! 
http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...00000cat145cat35701cat35801&isEditorial=false


----------



## 05_sincere

05_sincere said:


> My newest addition I picked this up a couple weeks ago at my local TJMaxx.



Ok so my Gunmetal Watched needed a playmate also introducing the silver and gold version.......I need to stop... I picked this up during my recent visit to nordies rack.....I also decided to purchase on for the hubby...I will post pictures of his tomorrow...


----------



## szuszuszu

MK 5355


----------



## NekoTheCat

szuszuszu said:


> MK 5355


i like this watch.. white and gold, so elegant  *sticky paws---on the pic, lol*


----------



## sunnysideup8283

So I may have just got a great deal on a black ceramic MK5190 on ebay...I won the auction and now I'm just waiting to see it in person before I let myself get too excited.  Hopefully I'll be posting a happy pick soon.


----------



## szuszuszu

NekoTheCat said:


> i like this watch.. white and gold, so elegant  *sticky paws---on the pic, lol*



Neko, thanks...I do wish the face was pearl or gold...


----------



## Dimple

Where is the cheapest place to buy MK watches online that ship internationally other than ebay?


----------



## nc.girl

sunnysideup8283 said:


> So I may have just got a great deal on a black ceramic MK5190 on ebay...I won the auction and now I'm just waiting to see it in person before I let myself get too excited.  Hopefully I'll be posting a happy pick soon.



Watch cousins or something, lol! I have the black ceramic MK5270 with gold detailing, and I love it. Hope you love your MK5190; can't wait to see pics!


----------



## NekoTheCat

Dimple said:


> Where is the cheapest place to buy MK watches online that ship internationally other than ebay?


doesnt the MK site ship internationally? it should. 

good luck ^^


----------



## terrianne

wlkcourtn said:
			
		

> For the owners of goldtone MK watches - Do you notice that the gold starts rubbing off after so long of wearing the watch? I'm shopping for my first MK watch, and would like your opinion on the gold watches...thanks!



My understanding is that the metal components of MK watches (band, bezel, etc.) are made of chemically colored stainless steel (through a process called ion plating). Ion plated stainless steel will normally maintain its color for a period of about two years before you start to see some fading (with regular wear). At this point, you might start to see some of the silvery stainless steel color on the parts of the watch that receive the most contact/rubbing, such as on the underside of the band. Those watches that are really prone to chipping and losing their color right away are most likely only painted stainless steel, not chemically colored. I've noticed too that some websites describe MK watches as being gold-plated or rosegold-plated, but this isn't the case - you aren't getting any actual gold with your MK watch.

I work in jewelry/watches, and this is usually a situation where I advise people to buy the extended warranty, if they plan on wearing the watch very regularly. Most of those warranties are good for a period of two years and most will cover all those extra components of the watch (our warranty does). If, at the two year mark, you are seeing that fading (which is expected), then you can send it away and either get your watch back looking brand new or receive a credit to buy a new watch (for the original amount you paid). Again though, if you aren't wearing the watch all the time then the warranty isn't worth it. It will expire before you have worn it enough to see some of the ion plating fading away.

Phew! End rant.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

It's official I got an awesome deal on a black ceramic mk5190...$92!  I didn't want to get excited till I had it in my hands. It's too small for me wear comfortably but I ordered my 2 free links from MK and hopefully I'll be able to wear it soon! This is the 6th watch I'm adding to my MK collection it might be time to sell off some. 





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## nc.girl

sunnysideup8283 said:


> It's official I got an awesome deal on a black ceramic mk5190...$92!  I didn't want to get excited till I had it in my hands. It's too small for me wear comfortably but I ordered my 2 free links from MK and hopefully I'll be able to wear it soon! This is the 6th watch I'm adding to my MK collection it might be time to sell off some.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1638564
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Love it! And wow, what a great deal! Congrats!


----------



## thisisjulie

I'm new to purseforum, but reading through this thread makes me want to buy another MK watch


----------



## libramom

I have been lurking in this forum and decided to post my MK watch,I only have 1 but like his designs so much. I love the chunky look because its not what you would 




expect in a ladies watch. I could see myself buying more in the future,perhaps a Rosegold one.

Thanks for looking 

LM


----------



## cfca22

libramom said:


> I have been lurking in this forum and decided to post my MK watch,I only have 1 but like his designs so much. I love the chunky look because its not what you would
> 
> View attachment 1650677
> 
> 
> expect in a ladies watch. I could see myself buying more in the future,perhaps a Rosegold one.
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> LM



Pretty looks great I have it in silver and love it


----------



## Esquared72

I bought this one from Nordie's online yesterday. Should arrive this week...can't wait!


----------



## tonij2000

Loving all the MK watches!


----------



## SharBar

I've bought a gold Geneva watch that somewhat looks like a MK one just to test out how often I would wear a gold watch. And my watch is starting to have a bit of a tarnish smell, does anyone experience this with their MK watches? I'm thinking of committing to a MK watch and it's between a gold watch or a white silicone strap one since I can't stand that metal tarnishing smell.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

sunnysideup8283 said:


> It's official I got an awesome deal on a black ceramic mk5190...$92!  I didn't want to get excited till I had it in my hands. It's too small for me wear comfortably but I ordered my 2 free links from MK and hopefully I'll be able to wear it soon! This is the 6th watch I'm adding to my MK collection it might be time to sell off some.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1638564
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



OMG! where did you get it for that price?


----------



## tonij2000

I'm having a hard time deciding between these 2, can't get both so which one? TIA!


----------



## babycinnamon

tonij2000 said:
			
		

> I'm having a hard time deciding between these 2, can't get both so which one? TIA!



i prefer the second one over the first..!  good luck deciding


----------



## tonij2000

^ Me too, I think! Ok, just ordered it, can't wait til she arrives.


----------



## cfca22

tonij2000 said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding between these 2, can't get both so which one? TIA!



I pick the second one


----------



## babycinnamon

tonij2000 said:
			
		

> ^ Me too, I think! Ok, just ordered it, can't wait til she arrives.



Hehe..congrats on your new watch!  I'm sure you made a great choice and it'll look great on you!


----------



## tonij2000

^ Thanks, now I'll just wait til she arrives!


----------



## cfca22

tonij2000 said:


> ^ Me too, I think! Ok, just ordered it, can't wait til she arrives.



Yay you will like its nice IRL congrats


----------



## GingerSnap527

tonij2000 said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding between these 2, can't get both so which one? TIA!


 
I have the second one and love it!


----------



## fieldsinspring

tonij2000 said:
			
		

> I'm having a hard time deciding between these 2, can't get both so which one? TIA!



I prefer #2- still has the gold but not too much


----------



## tonij2000

Can't wait to get her, she'll be perfect for spring! Thanksgirls!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

twochubbycheeks said:


> OMG! where did you get it for that price?



I got it on eBay.  I got such a good deal because it had links removed so it was pretty tiny. It was supposedly a display watch but it was in excellent condition.  Anyway knowing that it was missing links didn't scare me off because I know if you call into metro service center they'll send you 2 links for free and additional ceramic links cost $5 each.


----------



## glamorioustasha

05_sincere said:


> Ok so my Gunmetal Watched needed a playmate also introducing the silver and gold version.......I need to stop... I picked this up during my recent visit to nordies rack.....I also decided to purchase on for the hubby...I will post pictures of his tomorrow...



Wow do you mind telling me the sku number and name of this one . Thanks I'm in love


----------



## Esquared72

Here's my new one that just arrived this afternoon!  I haven't even taken the plastic off of the face yet. 

This is model 5633


----------



## tonij2000

^ So pretty!


----------



## meridee

WithFrises said:


> My Michael Kors Tortoise watch. The band is made of resin. It was $195 at Nordstrom. I don't know if it was part of the anniversary sale. I got it about a year ago. It's held up beautifully, I think.


 
I have this same watch! I bought mine at a recovery sales store. I had a store credit so I think I only ended up paying $35 for it. One of the pins recently snapped in half and MK customer service sent me 2 replacements for free!


----------



## nc.girl

eehlers said:


> Here's my new one that just arrived this afternoon!  I haven't even taken the plastic off of the face yet.
> 
> This is model 5633



Oh wow, love it! Very pretty...congrats!


----------



## cuteusername

What do you guys think of these two?  Can't decide!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/michael...3226450?origin=related-3226450-60131607-0-1-2

and..

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-two-tone-chronograph-bracelet-watch/3184388


----------



## cfca22

cuteusername said:


> What do you guys think of these two?  Can't decide!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-bradshaw-chronograph-bracelet-watch/3226450
> 
> and..
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...aph-bracelet-watch/3184388?origin=shoppingbag



I tried to open the first link but shows error


----------



## cuteusername

I think I fixed it.  Try again!  The first one is the rose gold Bradshaw.  Not sure why the link keeps failing. I think I've now fixed both links.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/michael...3226450?origin=related-3226450-60131607-0-1-2

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-two-tone-chronograph-bracelet-watch/3184388


----------



## cfca22

cuteusername said:


> I think I fixed it.  Try again!  The first one is the rose gold Bradshaw.  Not sure why the link keeps failing.



 both are nice. Do you have silver watches at all? I haven't seen the second one in person, but I've seen the Bradshaw and I like it.


----------



## cuteusername

I have two silver watches already. I want something in rose gold, or two tone with rose gold.  (the second one comes in all silver, and it's awesome, but it can't compete with my Cartier Pasha or my Michele deco diamond, both silver.)

Dang, now the second link is failing.  It's "Michael Kors Two Tone Chronograph Bracelet Watch" in silver and rose gold on Nordies site, item item #363922.


----------



## cfca22

cuteusername said:


> I have two silver watches already. I want something in rose gold, or two tone with rose gold



Well i will vote for the Bradshaw.

Oh I love Michele watches I finally added one not to long ago. The safari Zebra diamond deco


----------



## ms_emkay24

Has anybody owned a MK rose gold watch and had the rose gold tone come off/chip off after a few days?? 

TIA!!


----------



## cuteusername

cfca22 said:


> Well i will vote for the Bradshaw.



Done!  And here is the rose gold Bradshaw!


----------



## cfca22

cuteusername said:


> Done!  And here is the rose gold Bradshaw!



OH awesome you bought it already. See looks very pretty on you congrats.


----------



## cuteusername

yeah, the other one was basically a silver watch.  The rose gold didn't really pop, although it's a very pretty watch for those who just want a hint of rose.  Also tried on both runways - the smaller one felt too small and the larger one too large.  The Bradshaw hit the sweet spot in oversize.


----------



## cfca22

cuteusername said:


> yeah, the other one was basically a silver watch.  The rose gold didn't really pop, although it's a very pretty watch for those who just want a hint of rose.  Also tried on both runways - the smaller one felt too small and the larger one too large.  The Bradshaw hit the sweet spot in oversize.



I'm thinking on buying the black one, but not 100% . I have a lot of watches already and I need to show them love


----------



## ms_emkay24

Just wanted to share my new-& 1st-  MK purchase


----------



## cfca22

ms_emkay24 said:


> Just wanted to share my new-& 1st-  MK purchase
> View attachment 1665090



Very pretty and looks great next to your speedy


----------



## ms_emkay24

cfca22 said:
			
		

> Very pretty and looks great next to your speedy



Thank you!! Yah, our speedy twins


----------



## Restore724

This is my next MK watch!!!  I love the style and now it is available in silver/gold two tone color 

*MK5626 *


----------



## Fran0421

Hi ladies  i have been thinking about getting the MK rose grey watch for a while and a friend suggested that it is cheaper through amazon. I checked and it was an alright discount from $250 to $175. However, I am just a little worried they are not authentic. Should i be safe and order it from Michael Kors or save a bit on Amazon? ahh so torn!


----------



## cfca22

Fran0421 said:


> Hi ladies  i have been thinking about getting the MK rose grey watch for a while and a friend suggested that it is cheaper through amazon. I checked and it was an alright discount from $250 to $175. However, I am just a little worried they are not authentic. Should i be safe and order it from Michael Kors or save a bit on Amazon? ahh so torn!



I ordered one from amazon and no problem at all. I saved money and it was authentic


----------



## ms_emkay24

Restore724 said:
			
		

> This is my next MK watch!!!  I love the style and now it is available in silver/gold two tone color
> 
> MK5626



U should definitely get it! I have one just like it - mine's rose gold tho. I posted a pic (previous posts).


----------



## Restore724

ms_emkay24 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share my new-& 1st-  MK purchase



Congrats on your 1st MK watch!  It's stunning and so glam!
I plan to get one just like yours but in two tone color. super excited!


----------



## jenniferawrrr

I can't decide between:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-runway-rose-gold-watch/3126735?origin=shoppingbag

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/michael-kors-jet-set-bracelet-watch/2947861?origin=PredictiveSearch

suggestions or comments about these watches would be appreciated


----------



## Esquared72

jenniferawrrr said:
			
		

> I can't decide between:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-runway-rose-gold-watch/3126735?origin=shoppingbag
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/michael-kors-jet-set-bracelet-watch/2947861?origin=PredictiveSearch
> 
> suggestions or comments about these watches would be appreciated



I vote rose gold. I just got an MK watch with a leather band and rose gold accents and the rose gold is stunning IRL.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cfca22

jenniferawrrr said:


> I can't decide between:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-runway-rose-gold-watch/3126735?origin=shoppingbag
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/michael-kors-jet-set-bracelet-watch/2947861?origin=PredictiveSearch
> 
> suggestions or comments about these watches would be appreciated



Voting for the rose gold. My personal opinion on the second watch its just blah I think its the color a little boring. Sorry if anyone has it, but that's my personal opinion. I have a rose gold MK and love it


----------



## fieldsinspring

jenniferawrrr said:
			
		

> I can't decide between:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-runway-rose-gold-watch/3126735?origin=shoppingbag
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/michael-kors-jet-set-bracelet-watch/2947861?origin=PredictiveSearch
> 
> suggestions or comments about these watches would be appreciated



Personally I prefer the rose gold by far.


----------



## tonij2000

Got this and I love it!


----------



## babycinnamon

tonij2000 said:
			
		

> Got this and I love it!



Yayyy! You got it...congrats!


----------



## glamorioustasha

tonij2000 said:


> Got this and I love it!



I love this one too . Congrats


----------



## glamorioustasha

cfca22 said:


> So I ordered the other watch but its on back order until maybe 3/2. Oh well have to wait.
> 
> Now I found another one that I'm hunting down does anyone have it? If so post mod pictures please? IDK the model number yet



Can anyone help out with this one .. I need this one in my collection ..


----------



## GingerSnap527

tonij2000 said:


> Got this and I love it!


 
Watch twin! Enjoy it!


----------



## Restore724

Found this *gold MK5354 watch* at Fossil outlet!!! (bracelet from dept store)


----------



## mau_g

Hey! I've been following the forum since 2010 haha but I just decided to start posting 

This is the MK watch I got for my birthday


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'd like to share my 2 new watches, both from the Fossil outlet:


----------



## tonij2000

Love 'em!


----------



## Selyn

Ohhh lovely watches, fossil outet always have a great watches and i think you always find good deals in there.


----------



## Fran0421

Very nice  is that the rose gold grey on the left?



DC-Cutie said:


> I'd like to share my 2 new watches, both from the Fossil outlet:


----------



## disstuff

I have a MK chronograph watch and it's been my favorite for years!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Fran0421 said:


> Very nice  is that the rose gold grey on the left?



Thank you. The color is gunmetal and so freaking fabulous!?


----------



## daintdoll

My first MK watch! My first MK item period, actually...now I need a bag ! Purchased over the weekend at the MK Outlet. LOVE IT!


----------



## yellowdaisy14

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I'd like to share my 2 new watches, both from the Fossil outlet:


Loving those watches...both are the ones im planning on getting..enjoy your new babies


----------



## luvs*it*

DC-Cutie said:


> I'd like to share my 2 new watches, both from the Fossil outlet:


 
*~*Gorg!!*~*


----------



## chikapinku

Absolutely love this thread. One of my favourites for eye-candy! 

I'm fairly new to MK watches; purchased my first one almost a year ago and have refused to wear anything else since - a long jump from someone that was so picky it took me about six months to decide on a watch in the first place! Here are my two to share... I have another waiting for me at the post office, actually. My treat for finishing my assignment will be to go down and collect it!  

(Sorry about the crappy photos; I really need to invest in a 'real' camera one day!)





MK-5269 (white ceramic and rose gold... Runway, I think?)





MK-5501 (Tortoise and gunmetal Dylan)


----------



## ShamefulShopper

daintdoll said:


> My first MK watch! My first MK item period, actually...now I need a bag ! Purchased over the weekend at the MK Outlet. LOVE IT!



How much if you don't mind me asking? I'm curious as to how much one can save by buying watches at the outlet rather than buying the at other stores for full price.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I have the same white ceramic and love the touch of rose gold!  I love the ceramic so much I ended buying MK5190 a black ceramic.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## sunnysideup8283

ShamefulShopper said:
			
		

> How much if you don't mind me asking? I'm curious as to how much one can save by buying watches at the outlet rather than buying the at other stores for full price.



I've never bought one at the MK outlet I usually go to bloomies outlet or Nordstrom rack. The savings are good. The rack in my area usually has the best prices bloomies is good if they have an extra % off. At bloomies this past christmas they had mk5269 ceramic for $300 and they had lots of extra 20% or 25% off promos.  Which i think good considering the ceramics retail between $400 and $500.  I find the last call over prices their watches even with a coupon I'm not too impressed with their pricing.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ilovetea

this one looks so beautiful! i'm thinking about getting a MK's watch for myself. But i can't decide if i want a watch or a Hamilton tote more 



chikapinku said:


>


----------



## chikapinku

ilovetea said:


> this one looks so beautiful! i'm thinking about getting a MK's watch for myself. But i can't decide if i want a watch or a Hamilton tote more



Thank you, I love it! Though I can understand that is a difficult decision!


----------



## sleepinthegrdn

I'm thinking of buying the oversized rose gold watch online. Does anyone know if I can resize it at a Michael Kors store? Will it be free, and if not how much will they charge?


----------



## luvs*it*

sleepinthegrdn said:


> I'm thinking of buying the oversized rose gold watch online. Does anyone know if I can resize it at a Michael Kors store? Will it be free, and if not how much will they charge?


 
*~*Welcome to TPF!!!  They should size it for free, but you can also take it to any department store that carries MK watches (Macy's, Nordstrom, etc.), and they can size it for you as well; free of charge.*~*


----------



## daintdoll

ShamefulShopper said:


> How much if you don't mind me asking? I'm curious as to how much one can save by buying watches at the outlet rather than buying the at other stores for full price.


 
The one I bought was $199. There was another one I liked that was $169. So, not bargain basement, but definite savings !


----------



## cfca22

Latest additions just sucks that the picture does no justice to the watch.


----------



## love2shop_26

I just bought my first one from Macy's today. I got the RG 39MM with crystals at 25% off plus the $50 rewards cards I earned so the whole thing came to $155! It's really beautiful.


----------



## luvs*it*

love2shop_26 said:


> I just bought my first one from Macy's today. I got the RG 39MM with crystals at 25% off plus the $50 rewards cards I earned so the whole thing came to $155! It's really beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 1700222
> 
> 
> View attachment 1700223
> 
> 
> View attachment 1700224


 
*~*Gorg!!*~*


----------



## margaritaxmix

For those of you with the Jet Set chronograph watches... does your large second hand always move? I find that mine only moves when I press the top crown. Some places have told me that this is part of the stopwatch setting that is standard in chronograph watches, and other places have told me it's a defect. The watch runs even when the second hand doesn't move, but I'm just curious.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Just thought I'd share my mini MK collection- I love these watches! So beautiful and mine have held up so well with everyday use.

I do own a goldtone Guess watch but I am tempted to go for the oversized gold MK. And the rosetone..I'm a little obsessed!


----------



## pavilion

My first MK watch!


----------



## cfca22

pavilion said:


> My first MK watch!
> 
> View attachment 1705369



Congrats I have the same one and I love it


----------



## LouVLover

GingerSnap527 said:


> When Nordstrom was having their anniversary sale (I think it was that one), they had a bunch of MK watches in on the deal. I wound up going for a Skagen, but I can't help but want to add an MK watch to my collection.
> 
> Anyone have one? Post photos!


I have four of them! I love, love, love them!! I have a casual in purple that my husband said I just HAD to have. I have a 2-tone chrono, a gold chrono and a gold one with crystals around the bezel and the MK logo on the face. These are the only watches I will wear now (and I have 2 Movados, 1 Gucci and a Skagen along with a couple of Fossils!!) I will post pics.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My Gold MK watch. I love it.  I am looking to get this same watch in silver or two tone.


----------



## nc.girl

love2shop_26 said:


> I just bought my first one from Macy's today. I got the RG 39MM with crystals at 25% off plus the $50 rewards cards I earned so the whole thing came to $155! It's really beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 1700222
> 
> 
> View attachment 1700223
> 
> 
> View attachment 1700224



That is just gorgeous! And what a great deal you got...congrats!



cvlshopaholic said:


> Just thought I'd share my mini MK collection- I love these watches! So beautiful and mine have held up so well with everyday use.
> 
> I do own a goldtone Guess watch but I am tempted to go for the oversized gold MK. And the rosetone..I'm a little obsessed!



Beautiful collection! I have 3 MK's right now, and I'm definitely planning to add more. 



pavilion said:


> My first MK watch!
> 
> View attachment 1705369



Very pretty; I love the bezel shape on this style!



DP PURSE FAN said:


> My Gold MK watch. I love it.  I am looking to get this same watch in silver or two tone.



Gorgeous! I didn't know this watch came in two-tone...now I definitely want this style!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

So a few weeks back I saw someone posted that they'd gotten there watches at a fossil outlet. We have one at my local outlet but I never go in. I finally did yesterday and they had some really nice/large selection of MK and MBMJ watches for good prices comparable or cheaper than  the rack ... I think I'm gonna get a white acrylic as a bday gift for a friend from there!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## love2shop_26

sunnysideup8283 said:


> So a few weeks back I saw someone posted that they'd gotten there watches at a fossil outlet. We have one at my local outlet but I never go in. I finally did yesterday and they had some really nice/large selection of MK and MBMJ watches for good prices comparable or cheaper than  the rack ... I think I'm gonna get a white acrylic as a bday gift for a friend from there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



You know I had no idea that the Fossil outlet had them either. I've been there so many times and never took notice. But now that I've been bitten by the MK watch bug, will def check them out there as well.

I also checked out a few at the MK outlet store.  They had some cute ones that I was tempted to buy.  Think will be checking out these two stores more often now.


----------



## birkin girl

pavilion said:


> My first MK watch!
> 
> View attachment 1705369



Ooh what's this one called..how much was it...?


----------



## pavilion

birkin girl said:
			
		

> Ooh what's this one called..how much was it...?



I believe it is called the "Knox" and I think the style is MK5505.

I have a few Michele watches but I wanted an MK. I wanted to get a good deal on one so I went to Neiman Marcus Last Call. It was originally $275 but marked down to $200. Then they were doing a sale where you could get 40% off of 1 item making it $120. 

On top of all that I had a $75 Neimans rewards gift card from shopping there so much so it came to $45. For $45, I could justify getting another watch.

They also had a great selection of ceramics and a few silver watches as well.


----------



## sunshine800

gorgeous.


----------



## elongreach

Well I went to Nordstrom yesterday to buy a Rose Gold Blair for my mom. I was worried about the size and started looking at the beautiful pics of mk watches on this thread. So I felt better when I went in and saw they had a smaller and larger size. I bought her the smaller version. I wish I could show you a pic of it, but the SA did this convoluted gift wrap job with lots of tissue paper and boxes. He got it from his surprise gift for his grandma and now that's how he wraps everyone's gifts.

But anyway, I decided to stop into the Rack after hearing about people finding watches there. They had a nice supply of high end watches, but I found this one and couldn't pass up the price. So here is my first mk watch. The SA from upstairs took some of the links out for me, but it's really hard to find the right fit. It's either cutting off my circulation or a little loose. So I kept 2 links out instead of 3 and I'll live with it being loose.


----------



## love2shop_26

Just ordered this watch from Last Call. All shoes, bags, and jewelries including watches are addtl 30% off.

Michael Kors Resin-Strap Round-Case Watch




http://www.lastcall.com/p/Michael-Kors-Resin-Strap-Round-Case-Watch-Jewelry/prod9780010/


----------



## nc.girl

love2shop_26 said:


> Just ordered this watch from Last Call. All shoes, bags, and jewelries including watches are addtl 30% off.
> 
> Michael Kors Resin-Strap Round-Case Watch
> 
> View attachment 1713359
> 
> 
> http://www.lastcall.com/p/Michael-Kors-Resin-Strap-Round-Case-Watch-Jewelry/prod9780010/



Thanks so much for the tip! Or maybe not, LOL. I already have 2 MK watches, but I'm seeing quite a few more on Last Call that I reallyyy like! I originally went there for just one, but the deals on all of them are awesome right now!


----------



## love2shop_26

nc.girl said:


> Thanks so much for the tip! *Or maybe not, LOL*. I already have 2 MK watches, but I'm seeing quite a few more on Last Call that I reallyyy like! I originally went there for just one, but the deals on all of them are awesome right now!



LOL!  I know! The deals are too good to pass up.


----------



## nc.girl

love2shop_26 said:


> LOL!  I know! The deals are too good to pass up.



They really are! I meant to type that I have 3 watches in my last post; somehow I hit 2 instead. I'll have 4, once my NM Last Call order arrives. I got the two-tone MK5137...it's been on my mind for a long time, and I doubt I'll find a better deal anywhere on a new one. It came out to $133.00 before tax!


----------



## love2shop_26

nc.girl said:


> They really are! I meant to type that I have 3 watches in my last post; somehow I hit 2 instead. I'll have 4, once my NM Last Call order arrives. I got the two-tone MK5137...it's been on my mind for a long time, and I doubt I'll find a better deal anywhere on a new one. It came out to $133.00 before tax!



Sweet deal!  And hey, you can never have too many watches! In fact, I think I'm gonna set different time zones with mine so I don't have to do it when I travel. LOL!


----------



## elation

Got my first ever MK watch! 5388
^____^


----------



## nc.girl

love2shop_26 said:


> Sweet deal!  And hey, you can never have too many watches! In fact, I think I'm gonna set different time zones with mine so I don't have to do it when I travel. LOL!



Yup, watches are accessories and it is nice to have variety. Setting them for different time zones is a great idea!


----------



## cfca22

elation said:


> Got my first ever MK watch! 5388
> ^____^



Congrats very nice


----------



## Nat

elation said:


> Got my first ever MK watch! 5388
> ^____^



Congratulations! It is stunning!


----------



## choozen1ne

i have two oversize Runway on there way to me , one in the Bronze and one in Gold - I'll post pics when they get here , I am really excited from them to arrive


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Here's my new one from watch station. Has a mirrored face and crystals around it. Unsure of the name.


----------



## babycinnamon

Purse Freak 323 said:
			
		

> Here's my new one from watch station. Has a mirrored face and crystals around it. Unsure of the name.



Wow I really like the style of the band. Very nice  If you don't mind sharing..how much did you get it for?


----------



## glamorioustasha

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Here's my new one from watch station. Has a mirrored face and crystals around it. Unsure of the name.



Wow this is hotttt for the summer. !


----------



## KimmyAnne

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Here's my new one from watch station. Has a mirrored face and crystals around it. Unsure of the name.



Wow, I love it!  It's unique looking with the pyramid studs on the band.


----------



## 05_sincere

Purse Freak 323 said:
			
		

> Here's my new one from watch station. Has a mirrored face and crystals around it. Unsure of the name.



Wow that's is amazing. Do you mind sharing the style number


----------



## nc.girl

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Here's my new one from watch station. Has a mirrored face and crystals around it. Unsure of the name.



Wow, love your new watch! I haven't seen this one before. Congrats!


----------



## Louiebabeee

Hi everyone, I have been looking through this thread looking at all your watches and Im thinking about asking for a MK watch for my graduation gift. Im not big on jewelry, but would like a watch. I was thinking about a ceramic watch, but have decided on a gold tone watch instead. Id like a larger style watch and like this MK one....

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...l=false&cmCat=cat000000cat145cat35701cat20403

Would a MK watch be a good choice? I have to stay around $200, this is a bit more but thats fine. I had some issues with MK bags and CS but I heard Fossil makes MK watches. I did look at the fossil watches but dont like any as much. I also do not live close to an outlet so that is not an option. 

Thanks!


----------



## nc.girl

Louiebabeee said:


> Hi everyone, I have been looking through this thread looking at all your watches and Im thinking about asking for a MK watch for my graduation gift. Im not big on jewelry, but would like a watch. I was thinking about a ceramic watch, but have decided on a gold tone watch instead. Id like a larger style watch and like this MK one....
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...l=false&cmCat=cat000000cat145cat35701cat20403
> 
> Would a MK watch be a good choice? I have to stay around $200, this is a bit more but thats fine. I had some issues with MK bags and CS but I heard Fossil makes MK watches. I did look at the fossil watches but dont like any as much. I also do not live close to an outlet so that is not an option.
> 
> Thanks!



I think it's a good choice, yes. I have 3 MK watches, and a 4th on the way that should be here tomorrow. I've never had any issues with my MK watches. Fossil does make MK watches. I really like the watch you're considering; it's very pretty!


----------



## Louiebabeee

nc.girl said:


> I think it's a good choice, yes. I have 3 MK watches, and a 4th on the way that should be here tomorrow. I've never had any issues with my MK watches. Fossil does make MK watches. I really like the watch you're considering; it's very pretty!


 
Thanks, thats good to hear. I like the big/chunky watches but no TOO big (that would look weird). On the MK site it says this watch is 45mm but doesnt show a "model" picture to see how big it is on. Do you have any watches this size?


----------



## nc.girl

Louiebabeee said:


> Thanks, thats good to hear. I like the big/chunky watches but no TOO big (that would look weird). On the MK site it says this watch is 45mm but doesnt show a "model" picture to see how big it is on. Do you have any watches this size?



I like the bigger watches too. I can't hardly wear my smaller watches now, lol. I don't have any watches that big, because I have small wrists...snugly measured, they're 5.25" around. The largest I can go without feeling like it looks stupid is 38mm case size. I did find and print out a diagram that shows various watch sizes when I was looking at my first MK watch, and it helped me a good bit with choosing a case size. Maybe this will help you too. Just print it out, and play around with it. Kinda reminds me of paper dolls for some reason, lol. 

http://images3.lussori.com/BuyersGuide/watchsizing_round.pdf


----------



## Louiebabeee

nc.girl said:


> I like the bigger watches too. I can't hardly wear my smaller watches now, lol. I don't have any watches that big, because I have small wrists...snugly measured, they're 5.25" around. The largest I can go without feeling like it looks stupid is 38mm case size. I did find and print out a diagram that shows various watch sizes when I was looking at my first MK watch, and it helped me a good bit with choosing a case size. Maybe this will help you too. Just print it out, and play around with it. Kinda reminds me of paper dolls for some reason, lol.
> 
> http://images3.lussori.com/BuyersGuide/watchsizing_round.pdf


 
Thank! I found one on the Fossil website also...I didnt even think they would have something like that. I have fairly small wrists too, not sure what size exactly. Off to play with the paper watches LOL


----------



## nc.girl

Louiebabeee said:


> Thank! I found one on the Fossil website also...I didnt even think they would have something like that. I have fairly small wrists too, not sure what size exactly. Off to play with the paper watches LOL



 Have fun, and keep us posted on what you end up with!


----------



## love2shop_26

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Here's my new one from watch station. Has a mirrored face and crystals around it. Unsure of the name.



Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Louiebabeee

nc.girl said:


> Have fun, and keep us posted on what you end up with!


 
Thanks..I will


----------



## Nolia

Totally forgot to post, but I bought my FI an engagement watch he'd been eyeing from MK!! =D

Even his wedding band matches!!  Gunmetal and rose gold~


----------



## love2shop_26

Nolia said:


> Totally forgot to post, but I bought my FI an engagement watch he'd been eyeing from MK!! =D
> 
> Even his wedding band matches!!  Gunmetal and rose gold~



Congrats! On both the engagement and the watch


----------



## nc.girl

Nolia said:


> Totally forgot to post, but I bought my FI an engagement watch he'd been eyeing from MK!! =D
> 
> Even his wedding band matches!!  Gunmetal and rose gold~



Perfect match; love it!


----------



## Nolia

love2shop_26 said:


> Congrats! On both the engagement and the watch





nc.girl said:


> Perfect match; love it!


----------



## sola_gurl

At first I loved the watch that Dakota Fanning was wearing the gold circular one with gray leather and then I saw it in person, it seems flimsy, plus at the price quoted to me, I could add just a bit more and get a tissot watch with date on the face.


----------



## JMLaws

That's so lovely! Congrats! Rose gold is so beautiful.


----------



## LABAG

Got the two tone (silver with gold ) chronograph MK watch from Last Call this morning@ 40 % off-orig. 250.00, sale 190.00 and 40% additionally-got it for 114.00! 

I


----------



## Swtshan7

Just ordered rose gold mk Dylan chronograph from Nordstrom sale!.... I can't wait I hope it's not too big ..... Any one get any mk watches from the sale?


----------



## vainest

Lovin my new MK rose gold watch. Got mine from bloomys with 25% coupon they sent to my email. This watch is just gorgeous! &#128525;


----------



## Riene702

My two new watches from the BF.  Baguette/Glitz Bel Air rose gold and Bradley in gold.  Got them for the price of 1 ^__^


----------



## baglady2009

Riene702 said:


> My two new watches from the BF. Baguette/Glitz Bel Air rose gold and Bradley in gold. Got them for the price of 1 ^__^


 
Gorgeous watches!!  I purchased my first mk rose gold watch today and I love it.


----------



## Riene702

baglady2009 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous watches!!  I purchased my first mk rose gold watch today and I love it.



Thanks! 

Congrats on ur new watch!  Which watch did u get?


----------



## baglady2009

I finally purchased my 1st MK rose gold watch. It is not a chornograph watch like my other MK watches, but I still love it. The chocolate mother of pearl face is stunning.


----------



## baglady2009

Riene702 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Congrats on ur new watch! Which watch did u get?


 

I purchased the MK5453.  I just posted pics.


----------



## KimmyAnne

baglady2009 said:


> I finally purchased my 1st MK rose gold watch. It is not a chornograph watch like my other MK watches, but I still love it. The chocolate mother of pearl face is stunning.



Very pretty!  And I agree... the chocolate face is gorgeous


----------



## ninjanna

This one is mine. It was between this and Marc by Marc Jacobs Henry chronograph watch. Kinda glad I chose the MK Layton watch though. I bought it at Marissa Collections when it was on sale for $187.50... super cheap!


----------



## baglady2009

KimmyAnne said:


> Very pretty!  And I agree... the chocolate face is gorgeous



Thanks KimmyAnne!


----------



## baglady2009

ninjanna said:


> This one is mine. It was between this and Marc by Marc Jacobs Henry chronograph watch. Kinda glad I chose the MK Layton watch though. I bought it at Marissa Collections when it was on sale for $187.50... super cheap!



Very pretty.  I always liked the size of the Layton and it looks great in the rose gold color.


----------



## baglady2009

vainest said:


> Lovin my new MK rose gold watch. Got mine from bloomys with 25% coupon they sent to my email. This watch is just gorgeous! &#128525;



Beautiful! Love the baguette crystals around the face.


----------



## fashionlover1

I love the two tone watches i thibk they cab match everything


----------



## Swtshan7

ninjanna said:
			
		

> This one is mine. It was between this and Marc by Marc Jacobs Henry chronograph watch. Kinda glad I chose the MK Layton watch though. I bought it at Marissa Collections when it was on sale for $187.50... super cheap!



I don't know why I called it a Dylan earlier but I got a rose gold Layton from the nordstrom sale .... It gets delivered this week I can't wait


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Bought this today at the fossil outlet...it's gonna be a birthday gift for my BFF. I wasn't planning on buying anything today but the price was just too good to say no to...$180 for a ceramic glitz (mk5375)! 

I was gonna buy her an acrylic watch but the white tends to turn colors if you wear it regularly and then once I saw this one the acrylics just didn't compare. 

They had at least 2 other ceramics I wanted for myself...I might go back one was the silvery gray ceramic I'd been eyeing. 






Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## nc.girl

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Bought this today at the fossil outlet...it's gonna be a birthday gift for my BFF. I wasn't planning on buying anything today but the price was just too good to say no to...$180 for a ceramic glitz (mk5375)!
> 
> I was gonna buy her an acrylic watch but the white tends to turn colors if you wear it regularly and then once I saw this one the acrylics just didn't compare.
> 
> They had at least 2 other ceramics I wanted for myself...I might go back one was the silvery gray ceramic I'd been eyeing.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1737894
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



What a great price; your BFF is going to LOVE it! I have the black ceramic one like this, and it's probably my favorite watch right now.


----------



## Swtshan7

Mk8126 rose gild large Layton from Nordstrom sale same as ninjanna


----------



## becominobsessed

I just came across this forum and since I'm a MK purse and watch fanatic, I decided to reveal my watches.


----------



## nc.girl

^Very colorful collection! Love them all!


----------



## laudr03

luvmylouis said:


> Here's mine! Just snagged this the other day at the Nordstrom 1/2 yearly sale for $163 (Tax incl)


I got the same one too. Great deal


----------



## LABAG

nc.girl said:


> They really are! I meant to type that I have 3 watches in my last post; somehow I hit 2 instead. I'll have 4, once my NM Last Call order arrives. I got the two-tone MK5137...it's been on my mind for a long time, and I doubt I'll find a better deal anywhere on a new one. It came out to $133.00 before tax!


 
 I too got this two tone watch-it came yesterday and its gorgeous! I wanted the silver and gold , as I already have a gold one.
sorry i got it for 40% off -114.00!!!!!-


----------



## nc.girl

LABAG said:


> I too got this two tone watch-it came yesterday and its gorgeous! I wanted the silver and gold , as I already have a gold one.
> sorry i got it for 40% off -114.00!!!!!-



I love mine too; it really is a gorgeous watch! I like it because it makes it easier to wear gold and silver jewelry together. You got a great deal too...congrats!


----------



## LABAG

We're both winners-our prices were way better thaan Nordstorms, or ebay sales-yah!

I'M getting mine sized today-at least two links-I noticed my gold watch has a white mother of pearl face and this two tone has a gold face-both look great. My local jeweler charges 5.00


----------



## nc.girl

LABAG said:


> We're both winners-our prices were way better thaan Nordstorms, or ebay sales-yah!
> 
> I'M getting mine sized today-at least two links-I noticed my gold watch has a white mother of pearl face and this two tone has a gold face-both look great. My local jeweler charges 5.00



I agree! I had been eyeballing that two-toned MK watch for a longgg time, just waiting to jump when a good sale hit. I couldn't resist the NM 30% discount. I had to take my watch to a jeweler too...they took out either 6 or 7 links, and it only cost me $5 as well. I know MK stores will do it for free, but the closest one is so far away from me that it would cost me well over $5 in gas just to get there lol. 

I love the mother of pearl face, and I kinda wish my two-tone had that instead of gold...but I still think it's gorgeous even with the gold face.


----------



## laudr03

becominobsessed said:


> I just came across this forum and since I'm a MK purse and watch fanatic, I decided to reveal my watches.
> 
> View attachment 1740137


wow, very colorful. where did you get them and how long ago? I want a color MK watch but I haven't been able to find one


----------



## becominobsessed

laudr03 said:
			
		

> wow, very colorful. where did you get them and how long ago? I want a color MK watch but I haven't been able to find one



Thanks.  It's been a while except the tortoise one I got this year from Macy's. Some were from Nordstrom. You can check eBay because I believe some sellers have them there.


----------



## eneeen

Curious about the ceramic watches... do they chip easily or have color transferred onto them easily? I wanted the white one but I'm afraid of wear and tear. The saleswoman at Lord and Taylor suggested the Gold over the Ceramic and the Rose gold... what are your opinions?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

eneeen said:
			
		

> Curious about the ceramic watches... do they chip easily or have color transferred onto them easily? I wanted the white one but I'm afraid of wear and tear. The saleswoman at Lord and Taylor suggested the Gold over the Ceramic and the Rose gold... what are your opinions?



If you want a white watch then I like ceramic all the way...I've actually got 2 ceramics 1 black 1 white w/rose gold. I've had them both less then a year and so far I haven't had any problems. No chipping or color transfer as a opposed to my white acrylic watch which was discolored after a year of occasional wear. My ceramics have become my everyday watches.  I will admit I'm more careful and try not leave them on bathroom sink where they could be knocked to the tile floor. 

Do you have a fossil outlet near you?

I just bought a white ceramic there for $180 on Monday. They have lots of MK watches and they have better prices then my local bloomies outlet, Nordstrom rack, and NM last call.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## K.Doll




----------



## baglady2009

K.Doll said:


> View attachment 1742951


 
Congrats on your beautiful watch. I love, love, love the chocolate watches!! I just purchased my husband one for Father's Day from the outlet for only $75. I posted a pic below of me wearing it. It looks huge on my wrist, but I love the size and color.


----------



## sinyard

So, I am trying to find the MK large Layton in silver with the silver dial.  It is MK8209, can't find it anywhere.  I think it's last years model.  I found it in eBay, but I am afraid it's a fake.  Any idea ps where iPod can find this watch?  The small one I have, but I am sending it back...too small!


----------



## baglady2009

sinyard said:


> So, I am trying to find the MK large Layton in silver with the silver dial.  It is MK8209, can't find it anywhere.  I think it's last years model.  I found it in eBay, but I am afraid it's a fake.  Any idea ps where iPod can find this watch?  The small one I have, but I am sending it back...too small!



In the past, I have seen a silver layton with a silver face at the fossil outlet.


----------



## sinyard

baglady2009 said:


> In the past, I have seen a silver layton with a silver face at the fossil outlet.



Thank you!  I will have to call them, maybe they can have one shipped to my store.  I wonder if they use the same style numbers?


----------



## eneeen

sunnysideup8283 said:


> If you want a white watch then I like ceramic all the way...I've actually got 2 ceramics 1 black 1 white w/rose gold. I've had them both less then a year and so far I haven't had any problems. No chipping or color transfer as a opposed to my white acrylic watch which was discolored after a year of occasional wear. My ceramics have become my everyday watches.  I will admit I'm more careful and try not leave them on bathroom sink where they could be knocked to the tile floor.
> 
> Do you have a fossil outlet near you?
> 
> I just bought a white ceramic there for $180 on Monday. They have lots of MK watches and they have better prices then my local bloomies outlet, Nordstrom rack, and NM last call.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks for your imput! unfortunately no fossil outlet that's within reach sadly.   Can't decide which one I want. They all look so nice! Gah!!! loll


----------



## becominobsessed

sinyard said:
			
		

> So, I am trying to find the MK large Layton in silver with the silver dial.  It is MK8209, can't find it anywhere.  I think it's last years model.  I found it in eBay, but I am afraid it's a fake.  Any idea ps where iPod can find this watch?  The small one I have, but I am sending it back...too small!



Just google MK8209 and you will find it.


----------



## becominobsessed

baglady2009 said:


> I just received my pre-loved horn watch (MK5217) and new tortoise watch (MK5216) from ebay.  I am in love with both of them.  I tried to post pics last night, but was had technical difficulties.


I am looking for the MK5217. I don't want to pay too much 4 it. I love my MK5216. We'll be watch twins once I get my horn watch.


----------



## baglady2009

sinyard said:


> Thank you! I will have to call them, maybe they can have one shipped to my store. I wonder if they use the same style numbers?


 
They do use the same style numbers.  I'm not sure if they ship, but they will hold the item for you for 24 hours.


----------



## baglady2009

becominobsessed said:


> I am looking for the MK5217. I don't want to pay too much 4 it. I love my MK5216. We'll be watch twins once I get my horn watch.


 
Both of those are gorgeous watches. If you can't find one at a Fossil outlet, try Ebay. I actually sold my tortoise and horn watches a few months ago, but I do have a tortoise and gold watch that I absolutely love (mk5138). The face is a little smaller so it fits my wrist better. Good luck finding your horn watch!


----------



## sinyard

becominobsessed said:


> Just google MK8209 and you will find it.




That was my first step, no luck.  I searched under Bing.com and Google.com and it's impossible to find.


----------



## Cocolo

sinyard said:


> So, I am trying to find the MK large Layton in silver with the silver dial.  It is MK8209, can't find it anywhere.  I think it's last years model.  I found it in eBay, but I am afraid it's a fake.  Any idea ps where iPod can find this watch?  The small one I have, but I am sending it back...too small!



I don't know if this is the one you are looking for but Amazon has "New MICHAEL KORS MK8209 Men's Silver Tone Stainless Steel Chronograph Watch"  

Don't know about the silver dial though.  Hope this helps.


Just read the specs, it says silver dial.


----------



## Cocolo

sinyard said:


> So, I am trying to find the MK large Layton in silver with the silver dial.  It is MK8209, can't find it anywhere.  I think it's last years model.  I found it in eBay, but I am afraid it's a fake.  Any idea ps where iPod can find this watch?  The small one I have, but I am sending it back...too small!



I don't know if this is the one you are looking for but Amazon has "New MICHAEL KORS MK8209 Men's Silver Tone Stainless Steel Chronograph Watch"  

Don't know about the silver dial though.  Hope this helps.  Further edit, I see the one on Ebay says Women's and Amazon says men's but someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the style MK8209 isn't further divided by men's or woman's.  The 8209 is the 8209 right?


----------



## sinyard

Cocolo said:


> I don't know if this is the one you are looking for but Amazon has "New MICHAEL KORS MK8209 Men's Silver Tone Stainless Steel Chronograph Watch"
> 
> Don't know about the silver dial though.  Hope this helps.  Further edit, I see the one on Ebay says Women's and Amazon says men's but someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the style MK8209 isn't further divided by men's or woman's.  The 8209 is the 8209 right?




Thank you!  That is the same seller that is also selling the one on eBay.  Not too happy about their feedback, but I am sure it's authentic.


----------



## Cocolo

sinyard said:


> Thank you!  That is the same seller that is also selling the one on eBay.  Not too happy about their feedback, but I am sure it's authentic.



Amazon is wonderful with returns and any problems.  If the price is the same, I'd go with Amazon for the purchase if you're unsure.  I got my MK Rose BelAir Chrystal watch from a seller on Amazon last year, and it was so stress free, a lovely transaction.  And because the seller wasn't in my state, Amazon didn't charge tax.  

Lovely watch you picked out.  Good Luck.


----------



## Cocolo

Ok, I hope you are the one that just bought the amazon watch.  Otherwise I feel terrible for not pm-ing the info.  It's been purchased since I posted about it.


----------



## sinyard

Cocolo said:


> Amazon is wonderful with returns and any problems.  If the price is the same, I'd go with Amazon for the purchase if you're unsure.  I got my MK Rose BelAir Chrystal watch from a seller on Amazon last year, and it was so stress free, a lovely transaction.  And because the seller wasn't in my state, Amazon didn't charge tax.
> 
> Lovely watch you picked out.  Good Luck.



That is a very good point.  Thank you for pointing that out to me.  I will order through Amazon.  I just love the Layton watch collection.  I am a female and I prefer bigger faced watches.  The Layton reminds of the Rolex Daytona, but a lot less! Lol


----------



## sinyard

Cocolo said:


> Ok, I hope you are the one that just bought the amazon watch.  Otherwise I feel terrible for not pm-ing the info.  It's been purchased since I posted about it.




It was me!  Thanks again!


----------



## Cocolo

Phew.  I was worried.  Glad you snagged it, it is a great looking watch.  Mine is pretty big too, at first DH said "That looks like a man's watch, very pretty, but it's huge"  Now he admits he likes the way it looks on my wrist.  Enjoy and post pics when it arrives!


----------



## diva1029

Here is my collection of MK watches. I still need a nice white one. The gold with the blue face is a men's watch. I just couldn't resist getting it!


----------



## sinyard

Cocolo said:


> Phew.  I was worried.  Glad you snagged it, it is a great looking watch.  Mine is pretty big too, at first DH said "That looks like a man's watch, very pretty, but it's huge"  Now he admits he likes the way it looks on my wrist.  Enjoy and post pics when it arrives!




Which silver one do you have? I will post pics! I need to stop buying watches!!!


----------



## sinyard

diva1029 said:


> Here is my collection of MK watches. I still need a nice white one. The gold with the blue face is a men's watch. I just couldn't resist getting it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1743855




The gold with the blue face is beautiful!  I love men's watches, So chic!


----------



## diva1029

sinyard said:
			
		

> The gold with the blue face is beautiful!  I love men's watches, So chic!



Thank you Sinyard! I have over 10 watches so I also need to stop buying watches but when something catches my eye I am already visualizing the outfit I'm going to wear it with.


----------



## baglady2009

diva1029 said:


> Here is my collection of MK watches. I still need a nice white one. The gold with the blue face is a men's watch. I just couldn't resist getting it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1743855


 
Beautiful watches!


----------



## diva1029

baglady2009 said:
			
		

> Beautiful watches!



Thank you baglady2009!


----------



## baglady2009

I LOVE this thread. This forum is the only place I can go where people love their watches as much as I do. I have probably owned over 20 MK watches in the past two years. My problem is everytime I donate or sell one of my watches, I find another MK watch that I just "have to have". My husband promised to buy me this gorgeous handmade mahogany watch/jewely case when I narrowed my collection down to 8 watches:lolots:, so I probably won't be getting that watch case anytime soon. My newest love is the MK Bradshaw watch. I just can't decided which one to get. I love both the gold brandshaw and the rose gold bradshaw, but I already own various gold and rose gold mk watches. What do you all think about the two toned bradshaw (the bottom pic)?  If anyone owns the two toned bradshaw, can I see modeling pics?  Thanks


----------



## sinyard

baglady2009 said:


> I LOVE this thread. This forum is the only place I can go where people love their watches as much as I do. I have probably owned over 20 MK watches in the past two years. My problem is everytime I donate or sell one of my watches, I find another MK watch that I just "have to have". My husband promised to buy me this gorgeous handmade mahogany watch/jewely case when I narrowed my collection down to 8 watches:lolots:, so I probably won't be getting that watch case anytime soon. My newest love is the MK Bradshaw watch. I just can't decided which one to get. I love both the gold brandshaw and the rose gold bradshaw, but I already own various gold and rose gold mk watches. What do you all think about the two toned bradshaw (the bottom pic)?  If anyone owns the two toned bradshaw, can I see modeling pics?  Thanks




Well, I have the Bradshaw with the brown dial and I am actually returning it.  It just looks cheap. The gold is was too shiny.  I ordered the large gold Layton 
and it us beautiful!  Nothing can compare to it.  

As for the two toned Bradshaw, it also looks cheap IMO irl.  I went for the two toned large Layton, another beautiful watch.


----------



## Cocolo

sinyard said:


> Which silver one do you have? I will post pics! I need to stop buying watches!!!



I got the rose gold crystal belair last May. I hardly ever wear a watch, but I wear this one.


----------



## sinyard

Cocolo said:


> I got the rose gold crystal belair last May. I hardly ever wear a watch, but I wear this one.




Wow!  That's stunning!
Thank you for sharing .


----------



## vwsecret

I just recently purchased this beautiful lacquered, rosewood watch box to hold all my MK watches. Its great being able to can see all my MK watches. My go-to time pieces are the white ceramic curb link MK 5387 and the gunmetal ceramic curb link MK 5388, I pair them both with ceramic and stainless steel curb link bracelets which works well when I am carrying my MK Hamilton handbag, the curb link/twisted link of the watch is a perfect match to the chain on the straps of the bag. The other MK curb link/twisted link watches shown in the case are:  Michael Kors Runway Twist Watch - Safari Print MK 4263 (Alabaster & stainless); the silver tone stainless curb link MK 3149;  All gold tone curb link MK 3131; Tortoise & gold curb link MK 4222; w/ matching tortoise  & gold link turn lock bracelet MKJ 1677; the Stainless Steel Ritz Chronograph Glitz Watch MK5020; MK Runway chronograph in cream polyurethane-wrapped stainless steel bracelet strap MK 5145; and the rose gold argyle logo bracelet watch MK 3156.  The remaining 3 other watches are Toy Watch, Michele and the Orange watch is an Invicta skeleton that works great with the Tangerine Hamilton.  I had purchased several MK watches before I ever purchased a handbag.


----------



## vwsecret

I just left the mall and tried on the MK 5636 Jet Set Bella in rose gold with a white MOP face and roman numerals, love it!!! The chrystals are pinkish white.  I can't believe I didn't purchase it, hummm I'm thinking it's only a matter of time.  If anyone has this watch please let me know how you like it.


----------



## Riene702

vwsecret said:
			
		

> I just recently purchased this beautiful lacquered, rosewood watch box to hold all my MK watches. It&#146;s great being able to can see all my MK watches. My &#147;go-to&#148; time pieces are the white ceramic curb link MK 5387 and the gunmetal ceramic curb link MK 5388, I pair them both with ceramic and stainless steel curb link bracelets which works well when I am carrying my MK Hamilton handbag, the curb link/twisted link of the watch is a perfect match to the chain on the straps of the bag. The other MK curb link/twisted link watches shown in the case are:  Michael Kors Runway Twist Watch - Safari Print MK 4263 (Alabaster & stainless); the silver tone stainless curb link MK 3149;  All gold tone curb link MK 3131; Tortoise & gold curb link MK 4222; w/ matching tortoise  & gold link turn lock bracelet MKJ 1677; the Stainless Steel Ritz Chronograph Glitz Watch MK5020; MK Runway chronograph in cream polyurethane-wrapped stainless steel bracelet strap MK 5145; and the rose gold argyle logo bracelet watch MK 3156.  The remaining 3 other watches are Toy Watch, Michele and the Orange watch is an Invicta skeleton that works great with the Tangerine Hamilton.  I had purchased several MK watches before I ever purchased a handbag.



Love ur collection!  I fell in love with MK watches last month and now I try to find reasons to buy them lol.  I've already got two and eyeing another two.  Nice jewelry holder.  Do u mind telling me where u got it?


----------



## Riene702

vwsecret said:
			
		

> I just left the mall and tried on the MK 5636 Jet Set Bella in rose gold with a white MOP face and roman numerals, love it!!! The chrystals are pinkish white.  I can't believe I didn't purchase it, hummm I'm thinking it's only a matter of time.  If anyone has this watch please let me know how you like it.



I saw this online and it caught my eye.  Can't wait to see it in person


----------



## vwsecret

Riene702 said:


> Love ur collection!  I fell in love with MK watches last month and now I try to find reasons to buy them lol.  I've already got two and eyeing another two.  Nice jewelry holder.  Do u mind telling me where u got it?


Thanks Riene702, I purchased it from Overstock - $79.99.  There are several out there.  This one is very well made and the watch pillows are great.


----------



## baglady2009

vwsecret said:


> I just recently purchased this beautiful lacquered, rosewood watch box to hold all my MK watches. Its great being able to can see all my MK watches. My go-to time pieces are the white ceramic curb link MK 5387 and the gunmetal ceramic curb link MK 5388, I pair them both with ceramic and stainless steel curb link bracelets which works well when I am carrying my MK Hamilton handbag, the curb link/twisted link of the watch is a perfect match to the chain on the straps of the bag. The other MK curb link/twisted link watches shown in the case are: Michael Kors Runway Twist Watch - Safari Print MK 4263 (Alabaster & stainless); the silver tone stainless curb link MK 3149; All gold tone curb link MK 3131; Tortoise & gold curb link MK 4222; w/ matching tortoise & gold link turn lock bracelet MKJ 1677; the Stainless Steel Ritz Chronograph Glitz Watch MK5020; MK Runway chronograph in cream polyurethane-wrapped stainless steel bracelet strap MK 5145; and the rose gold argyle logo bracelet watch MK 3156. The remaining 3 other watches are Toy Watch, Michele and the Orange watch is an Invicta skeleton that works great with the Tangerine Hamilton. I had purchased several MK watches before I ever purchased a handbag.


 
WOW!!  I LOVE your case.  I could fit all of my watches in that case and my fine jewelry.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## baglady2009

sinyard said:


> Well, I have the Bradshaw with the brown dial and I am actually returning it. It just looks cheap. The gold is was too shiny. I ordered the large gold Layton
> and it us beautiful! Nothing can compare to it.
> 
> As for the two toned Bradshaw, it also looks cheap IMO irl. I went for the two toned large Layton, another beautiful watch.


 
Thanks for the input.  I did check out the gold Layton and it is gorgeous!


----------



## baglady2009

Here is my updated MK watch collection. The last pic is my hubby's collection.


----------



## vwsecret

They are all beautifu!


----------



## baglady2009

vwsecret said:


> There are all beautifu!


 
Thanks vwsecret!  I'm curious about your watch case.  When you close the lid, does the lid touch any of the watches faces?  I have a small watch case, but I have to put a sheet of bubble wrap inside the lid of the case to keep it from damaging the for watch face.


----------



## vwsecret

baglady2009 said:


> Thanks vwsecret! I'm curious about your watch case. When you close the lid, does the lid touch any of the watches faces? I have a small watch case, but I have to put a sheet of bubble wrap inside the lid of the case to keep it from damaging the for watch face.


 

Nope, I have no problem with the lid touching, it's close but none so far touch. In my research to find a case, there tend to be more options w/ more depth, since so many watches these days have such big cases.  I  have an Invicta watch box that has plenty of room because it's more for gents watches.  Most of the cases for men have plenty of room, since there watches tend to be very "oversized".


----------



## maddalena

I love your collections


----------



## maddalena

And this is my MK watch


----------



## baglady2009

vwsecret said:


> Nope, I have no problem with the lid touching, it's close but none so far touch. In my research to find a case, there tend to be more options w/ more depth, since so many watches these days have such big cases.  I  have an Invicta watch box that has plenty of room because it's more for gents watches.  Most of the cases for men have plenty of room, since there watches tend to be very "oversized".



Thank you!  I ordered a similar one today.  Can't wait to get it.


----------



## baglady2009

maddalena said:


> And this is my MK watch
> 
> View attachment 1744941



Thanks maddalena!  Love your gold runway.  It's such a classy watch.


----------



## vwsecret

baglady2009 said:


> Thank you! I ordered a similar one today. Can't wait to get it.


 
That's great,  please let me know when you receive it.  Looks like you need  at least 2 boxs for just your MK collection.


----------



## indi3r4

baglady2009 said:


> I LOVE this thread. This forum is the only place I can go where people love their watches as much as I do. I have probably owned over 20 MK watches in the past two years. My problem is everytime I donate or sell one of my watches, I find another MK watch that I just "have to have". My husband promised to buy me this gorgeous handmade mahogany watch/jewely case when I narrowed my collection down to 8 watches:lolots:, so I probably won't be getting that watch case anytime soon. My newest love is the MK Bradshaw watch. I just can't decided which one to get. I love both the gold brandshaw and the rose gold bradshaw, but I already own various gold and rose gold mk watches. What do you all think about the two toned bradshaw (the bottom pic)?  If anyone owns the two toned bradshaw, can I see modeling pics?  Thanks



I absolutely love my bradshaw! I have the gold/brown dial.. I have to say that it's my fave MK watch.


----------



## indi3r4

and I was so tempted to get the all rose gold one.. that's how much i love it! so get it get it get it!


----------



## indi3r4

Swtshan7 said:


> Mk8126 rose gild large Layton from Nordstrom sale same as ninjanna



ohhhhh i want this! do you mind if I get the item number? I asked my SA and he couldn't find this.. and how much are they? TIA!


----------



## diva1029

baglady2009 said:
			
		

> I LOVE this thread. This forum is the only place I can go where people love their watches as much as I do. I have probably owned over 20 MK watches in the past two years. My problem is everytime I donate or sell one of my watches, I find another MK watch that I just "have to have". My husband promised to buy me this gorgeous handmade mahogany watch/jewely case when I narrowed my collection down to 8 watches:lolots:, so I probably won't be getting that watch case anytime soon. My newest love is the MK Bradshaw watch. I just can't decided which one to get. I love both the gold brandshaw and the rose gold bradshaw, but I already own various gold and rose gold mk watches. What do you all think about the two toned bradshaw (the bottom pic)?  If anyone owns the two toned bradshaw, can I see modeling pics?  Thanks



I agree. I don't know anyone that loves watches as much as I do. I like the Bradshaw with the white face and the one with the brown face. Nice! I may have to add one of those to my collection.


----------



## diva1029

Cocolo said:
			
		

> I got the rose gold crystal belair last May. I hardly ever wear a watch, but I wear this one.



Love this Cocolo! Beautiful watch!


----------



## diva1029

vwsecret said:
			
		

> I just recently purchased this beautiful lacquered, rosewood watch box to hold all my MK watches. It&#146;s great being able to can see all my MK watches. My &#147;go-to&#148; time pieces are the white ceramic curb link MK 5387 and the gunmetal ceramic curb link MK 5388, I pair them both with ceramic and stainless steel curb link bracelets which works well when I am carrying my MK Hamilton handbag, the curb link/twisted link of the watch is a perfect match to the chain on the straps of the bag. The other MK curb link/twisted link watches shown in the case are:  Michael Kors Runway Twist Watch - Safari Print MK 4263 (Alabaster & stainless); the silver tone stainless curb link MK 3149;  All gold tone curb link MK 3131; Tortoise & gold curb link MK 4222; w/ matching tortoise  & gold link turn lock bracelet MKJ 1677; the Stainless Steel Ritz Chronograph Glitz Watch MK5020; MK Runway chronograph in cream polyurethane-wrapped stainless steel bracelet strap MK 5145; and the rose gold argyle logo bracelet watch MK 3156.  The remaining 3 other watches are Toy Watch, Michele and the Orange watch is an Invicta skeleton that works great with the Tangerine Hamilton.  I had purchased several MK watches before I ever purchased a handbag.



What an absolutely gorgeous collection of watches! I love your watch box! I have a mahogany one with a lock that I still haven't put my watches into yet. It only holds 10 watches. Where did you get this one that seems to hold 20? Looks like something baglady2009 needs!


----------



## vwsecret

diva1029 said:


> What an absolutely gorgeous collection of watches! I love your watch box! I have a mahogany one with a lock that I still haven't put my watches into yet. It only holds 10 watches. Where did you get this one that seems to hold 20? Looks like something baglady2009 needs!


 
Thanks Diva1029, I hope you have at least thought about putting some of your watches in your box.  Once you do, you will really enjoy the box and the watches more.  I purchased my case from Overstock.com, cost was $89.99, just a couple of week ago,  I just checked this evening, and the exact case I purchased is on sale for $53.99 what a deal!!!  I guess with Father's Day just around the corner they marked it down.  I'm thinking about purchasing another box at that price.  Here is the link if you are interested.  If you do decide to purchase one please keep me posted.


http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Glossy-Rosewood-20-watch-Storage-Case/6493837/product.html


----------



## vwsecret

baglady2009 said:


> Thank you! I ordered a similar one today. Can't wait to get it.


 
Hey Baglady2009, I wanted to let you know that I was checking Overstock.com and the watch case that I purchased a couple of weeks for $89.99 is now on sale for $53.99.  I'm not sure if you purchased that exact same one, if so, I hope you got the discounted $$.  That really is an excellent price.  Anyway, I just wanted to let you know.


----------



## diva1029

vwsecret said:
			
		

> Thanks Diva1029, I hope you have at least thought about putting some of your watches in your box.  Once you do, you will really enjoy the box and the watches more.  I purchased my case from Overstock.com, cost was $89.99, just a couple of week ago,  I just checked this evening, and the exact case I purchased is on sale for $53.99 what a deal!!!  I guess with Father's Day just around the corner they marked it down.  I'm thinking about purchasing another box at that price.  Here is the link if you are interested.  If you do decide to purchase one please keep me posted.
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Glossy-Rosewood-20-watch-Storage-Case/6493837/product.html



Thank you so much vwsecret! I appreciate that! What a steal!


----------



## baglady2009

vwsecret said:


> Hey Baglady2009, I wanted to let you know that I was checking Overstock.com and the watch case that I purchased a couple of weeks for $89.99 is now on sale for $53.99. I'm not sure if you purchased that exact same one, if so, I hope you got the discounted $$. That really is an excellent price. Anyway, I just wanted to let you know.


 
WOW!! You can't beat that deal.  I just placed my order about 5 minutes ago .  I will probably return the one I ordered from Ebay.  Thanks for letting me know about the sale.


----------



## becominobsessed

baglady2009 said:


> WOW!! You can't beat that deal.  I just placed my order about 5 minutes ago .  I will probably return the one I ordered from Ebay.  Thanks for letting me know about the sale.


I just purchased the same case and I got it from Overstock for $51.00.  I used a coupon with was for 5% off plus free shipping. Thanks for posting, vwsecret.


----------



## sinyard

becominobsessed said:


> I just purchased the same case and I got it from Overstock for $51.00.  I used a coupon with was for 5% off plus free shipping. Thanks for posting, vwsecret.




I am getting ready to order one too!! Lol!


----------



## baglady2009

becominobsessed said:


> I just purchased the same case and I got it from Overstock for $51.00.  I used a coupon with was for 5% off plus free shipping. Thanks for posting, vwsecret.



That's great!  Every little bit helps.  I didn't use a coupon, but I did get free shipping.  We are all going to have matching watch cases.  Thanks again vwsecret!


----------



## sinyard

baglady2009 said:


> That's great!  Every little bit helps.  I didn't use a coupon, but I did get free shipping.  We are all going to have matching watch cases.  Thanks again vwsecret!




Got mine! $51.00 and can't wait to use it!  Thanks ladies!


----------



## Riene702

vwsecret said:
			
		

> I just left the mall and tried on the MK 5636 Jet Set Bella in rose gold with a white MOP face and roman numerals, love it!!! The chrystals are pinkish white.  I can't believe I didn't purchase it, hummm I'm thinking it's only a matter of time.  If anyone has this watch please let me know how you like it.



Can u post a pix of this watch on u?  Would love to see how it looks like.


----------



## vwsecret

baglady2009 said:


> WOW!! You can't beat that deal. I just placed my order about 5 minutes ago . I will probably return the one I ordered from Ebay. Thanks for letting me know about the sale.


 

No problem, glad I could help!!!


----------



## vwsecret

Riene702 said:


> Can u post a pix of this watch on u? Would love to see how it looks like.


 
I have not purchased it yet, as soon as I do, I'll be sure to post a pic.


----------



## vwsecret

While on my hunt this afternoon, at TJMaxx I came across this MK Ladies Sport Chronograph with a Champagne face MK5436 from the Jetset collection.  Reg $250, on clearance for $109.  I did a quick price check on my tablet while in the store and the cheapest price I found was $168.00, while the cheapest "BIN" on Ebay was $169,00.  So I decided to add it to my collection.  This is a nice addition to my MK collection, as all my other watches are round face and besides  I still had 1 emtpy watch pillow in my case.


----------



## sinyard

^ I have that watch in silver and I live it.  It was $125 at the Fossil outlet.  You got a great deal.


----------



## sinyard

Has anyone tried the Reese watch on? http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...igin=keywordsearch&fashionColor=&resultback=0


----------



## nc.girl

vwsecret said:


> While on my hunt this afternoon, at TJMaxx I came across this MK Ladies Sport Chronograph with a Champagne face MK5436 from the Jetset collection.  Reg $250, on clearance for $109.  I did a quick price check on my tablet while in the store and the cheapest price I found was $168.00, while the cheapest "BIN" on Ebay was $169,00.  So I decided to add it to my collection.  This is a nice addition to my MK collection, as all my other watches are round face and besides  I still had 1 emtpy watch pillow in my case.



LOVE all your watches! Thanks so much for posting about the deal on overstock.com too! I just ordered mine. The total was $57.63 ($53.99 plus $3.64 tax), and THEN I signed up for an Overstock Mastercard on top of it...right now, they're offering $20 back on your first purchase. So basically, that gorgeous watch box is only going to cost me $37.63. Ladies, if you don't have an Overstock MC already, now's a great time to get one. I plan on paying the bill in full as soon as I receive it; I only signed up for the card in order to get that $20 credit lol.


----------



## diva1029

nc.girl said:
			
		

> LOVE all your watches! Thanks so much for posting about the deal on overstock.com too! I just ordered mine. The total was $57.63 ($53.99 plus $3.64 tax), and THEN I signed up for an Overstock Mastercard on top of it...right now, they're offering $20 back on your first purchase. So basically, that gorgeous watch box is only going to cost me $37.63. Ladies, if you don't have an Overstock MC already, now's a great time to get one. I plan on paying the bill in full as soon as I receive it; I only signed up for the card in order to get that $20 credit lol.



Thanks for the tip on the Overstock MC nc.girl!


----------



## vainest

Any of you have the orange or pink silicone watch? I'm tempted to get it. Which is better?


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

vainest said:
			
		

> Any of you have the orange or pink silicone watch? I'm tempted to get it. Which is better?



I just ordered the pink silicone today from
Neiman Marcus last call scored it for $72 shipped with the extra 40% off they were offering! Will update when it arrives.


----------



## nc.girl

diva1029 said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Overstock MC nc.girl!



No problem! I've been wanting something to store my watches in for awhile now, because they're taking up too much space in my jewelry armoire. I couldn't say no any longer after seeing that offer for a $20 statement credit on your first purchase with the Overstock MC!


----------



## LABAG

ok couldnt resist another MK WATCH IN TWO WEEKS! I found one 102.00 @Last Call , with MOP AND RHINESTONE MARKERS IN SILVER-IF i DONT KKEP IT FOR MYSELF-MAY GIVE AS PRESENT.i FIND MYSELF GETTING 38MM AS I LOVE THAT SIZE, LARGE BUT NOT OVERSIZED. tHE LARGER WATCHES SEEM A LITTLE TOO TRENDY, AND I WOULD PREFER TO WEAR FOR A LONG TIME. bUT iM NOT TOTALLY AGAINST ONE


----------



## diva1029

nc.girl said:
			
		

> No problem! I've been wanting something to store my watches in for awhile now, because they're taking up too much space in my jewelry armoire. I couldn't say no any longer after seeing that offer for a $20 statement credit on your first purchase with the Overstock MC!



Sure don't blame you!


----------



## sinyard

I just bought the new slim runway watch in gold...see link.  It's so chic and simply perfect.  I am going to order silver one too.  They both have a 43mm and a slim case.  I have a bunch of watches and some are high end.  However, this is the prettiest watch I have ever seen.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...in=keywordsearch&fashionColor=&resultback=388


----------



## Riene702

sinyard said:
			
		

> I just bought the new slim runway watch in gold...see link.  It's so chic and simply perfect.  I am going to order silver one too.  They both have a 43mm and a slim case.  I have a bunch of watches and some are high end.  However, this is the prettiest watch I have ever seen.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-slim-runway-bracelet-watch/3307449?origin=keywordsearch&fashionColor=&resultback=388



I wanna see!  Pls post modeling pix


----------



## sinyard

I've tried but it won't work from my iPad.  Any suggestions ?  Maybe I will download TPF app and it will work then.


----------



## Demellie

I dont like the MK watches, i think they look cheap


----------



## becominobsessed

Demellie said:
			
		

> I dont like the MK watches, i think they look cheap



Hmmmm!! Okay!!  This thread is for the ones that DO like MK watches. smh


----------



## Esquared72

becominobsessed said:
			
		

> Hmmmm!! Okay!!  This thread is for the ones that DO like MK watches. smh



LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Demellie said:


> I dont like the MK watches, i think they look cheap


----------



## sinyard

Demellie said:


> I dont like the MK watches, i think they look cheap



:


----------



## GingerSnap527

So I wore my two-tone MK watch (this one: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...la&CAWELAID=1352185358&site_refer=GGLPRADS001) the other day and it received so many compliments. It wasn't the 1st time I wore it, but I guess people just noticed it all of a sudden.

My silver Coach over-sized watch and my white MK don't get any comments, lol.


----------



## baglady2009

sinyard said:


> I just bought the new slim runway watch in gold...see link. It's so chic and simply perfect. I am going to order silver one too. They both have a 43mm and a slim case. I have a bunch of watches and some are high end. However, this is the prettiest watch I have ever seen.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...in=keywordsearch&fashionColor=&resultback=388


 
Such an elegant looking watch.  LOVE IT!


----------



## baglady2009

GingerSnap527 said:


> So I wore my two-tone MK watch (this one: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...la&CAWELAID=1352185358&site_refer=GGLPRADS001) the other day and it received so many compliments. It wasn't the 1st time I wore it, but I guess people just noticed it all of a sudden.
> 
> My silver Coach over-sized watch and my white MK don't get any comments, lol.


 
I've been looking for a nice two-tone MK watch.  This watch is beautiful!  Congrats


----------



## eneeen

Does anyone have the MK5145 that they can model? Thank you!

Also, is the band part rubber or steel?


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

~Absolutely in love with my newest addition to my MK family. Michael Kors Garret Chronograph and Crystal Watch in Rose Gold which Retails for $275 scored it at $164.90 shipped from Nordstrom!!! Woot woot!


----------



## ririan

My new MK watch


----------



## baglady2009

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> ~Absolutely in love with my newest addition to my MK family. Michael Kors Garret Chronograph and Crystal Watch in Rose Gold which Retails for $275 scored it at $164.90 shipped from Nordstrom!!! Woot woot!


 

Very pretty!


----------



## eneeen

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/eng/Je...Chronograph_Watch-lordandtaylor/164116/color- 

Anyone know if this is the MK5305?? I love the MK5055 but not fond of the gold face... I'd like to know ASAP since I'd like to order from Lord and Taylor.. I have a gift card for there haha so I want to get rid of it already!!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

baglady2009 said:


> Very pretty!



gracias!


----------



## baglady2009

eneeen said:


> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/eng/Je...Chronograph_Watch-lordandtaylor/164116/color-
> 
> Anyone know if this is the MK5305?? I love the MK5055 but not fond of the gold face... I'd like to know ASAP since I'd like to order from Lord and Taylor.. I have a gift card for there haha so I want to get rid of it already!!


 
I don't believe this mini runway watch is the MK5305. The mini runway has a case diameter of 33mm and the MK5305 measures 38mm. I'm not positive, but I have never seen the MK5305 advertised as a mini runway. Hope this helps.


----------



## vwsecret

OK All, need your expertise! I'm really interested in purchasing MK5636 Bella/Reese/Bradshaw in rose gold, although I've read several reviews, where the rose gold tends to rub off after only a couple of wears, has anyone here had that problem?  And another observation I've come across,  what's up with the different names for the same watch? MK.com calls it "Bella", Macys calls this "Bella" as well, Nordstoms calls is "Reese" and a couple of other sites refer to it as "Bradshaw".  I guess I'll just call it "my next purchase",


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Another addition in three days lol I don't know which one I love more! This is my Runway Grey mother of pearl and below is a picture side by side with my new garret  scored the runway from Nordies for only $134.90!


----------



## glamorioustasha

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Another addition in three days lol I don't know which one I love more! This is my Runway Grey mother of pearl and below is a picture side by side with my new garret  scored the runway from Nordies for only $134.90!



Can you take a photo of all three so I can see how they look Thanks !


----------



## Alexisfromtexas

I need a silver one ASAP!!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

glamorioustasha said:


> Can you take a photo of all three so I can see how they look Thanks !




There is just two of them not three


----------



## baglady2009

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Another addition in three days lol I don't know which one I love more! This is my Runway Grey mother of pearl and below is a picture side by side with my new garret  scored the runway from Nordies for only $134.90!


 
I am partial to the grey/chocolate face one bc I have that one Lol, but they are both beautiful watches.  Congrats!!


----------



## baglady2009

vwsecret said:


> OK All, need your expertise! I'm really interested in purchasing MK5636 Bella/Reese/Bradshaw in rose gold, although I've read several reviews, where the rose gold tends to rub off after only a couple of wears, has anyone here had that problem?  And another observation I've come across,  what's up with the different names for the same watch? MK.com calls it "Bella", Macys calls this "Bella" as well, Nordstoms calls is "Reese" and a couple of other sites refer to it as "Bradshaw".  I guess I'll just call it "my next purchase",



I have a couple MK rose gold watches and I haven't had a problem with it rubbing off (knock on wood).  The Bella and the Reese look the same.  The Bradshaw watches that I've seen don't have crystals around the face and the dial color is different.  Either way, the watch is a beautiful piece to add to your collection.  By the way, my watch case should be delivered today .  Can't wait!


----------



## eneeen

baglady2009 said:


> I don't believe this mini runway watch is the MK5305. The mini runway has a case diameter of 33mm and the MK5305 measures 38mm. I'm not positive, but I have never seen the MK5305 advertised as a mini runway. Hope this helps.



Thanks!


----------



## baglady2009

I finally received my watch case (thanks vwsecret!). It fits all of my watches and my husband's watches. I think I'm going to remove the the bottom back pillows to store my jewelry.  LOVE THIS CASE!!


----------



## Riene702

baglady2009 said:
			
		

> I finally received my watch case (thanks vwsecret!). It fits all of my watches and my husband's watches. I think I'm going to remove the the bottom back pillows to store my jewelry.  LOVE THIS CASE!!



Loving ur watch collection ^__^


----------



## diva1029

baglady2009 said:
			
		

> I finally received my watch case (thanks vwsecret!). It fits all of my watches and my husband's watches. I think I'm going to remove the the bottom back pillows to store my jewelry.  LOVE THIS CASE!!



Very nice! You really needed that & I think it was very nice that you shared the space with hubby.


----------



## baglady2009

Riene702 said:


> Loving ur watch collection ^__^


 
Thanks Riene!


----------



## baglady2009

diva1029 said:


> Very nice! You really needed that & I think it was very nice that you shared the space with hubby.


 
Thanks diva1029!  You are so right - I really needed a bigger case.  My husband was shocked that I had enough room for his watches.


----------



## vwsecret

baglady2009 said:


> I finally received my watch case (thanks vwsecret!). It fits all of my watches and my husband's watches. I think I'm going to remove the the bottom back pillows to store my jewelry.  LOVE THIS CASE!!



I am so happy for you, it looks great! For the $ a real steal.
A co-worker of mine that I've "MK watch" converted tried to order one over the 
weekend, put it in her cart, had to stop and do something else, came back later that
night and the case was no longer on sale.  She was so bummed.  I told her
 to hold off for a couple of days and see if it goes back on sale.
I am guessing with the recent # of sales they thought they should mark
the price back up.  I am just happy that those that wanted this beautiful case
got such a great deal. Glad I could help. I can't wait to see the others post pic's.


----------



## becominobsessed

My case should come today.  Too excited. Will post pics as soon as I arrange my watches in it. Thanks again vwsecret for the heads up.


----------



## Swtshan7

indi3r4 said:


> ohhhhh i want this! do you mind if I get the item number? I asked my SA and he couldn't find this.. and how much are they? TIA!



MK8186 good luck


----------



## Sweet Pea

vwsecret said:


> I just left the mall and tried on the MK 5636 Jet Set Bella in rose gold with a white MOP face and roman numerals, love it!!! The chrystals are pinkish white. I can't believe I didn't purchase it, hummm I'm thinking it's only a matter of time. If anyone has this watch please let me know how you like it.


 
I just purchased this watch in silver tone and I absolutely love it!!


----------



## ashleyroe

baglady2009 said:


> I finally received my watch case (thanks vwsecret!). It fits all of my watches and my husband's watches. I think I'm going to remove the the bottom back pillows to store my jewelry. LOVE THIS CASE!!


 
where did you get this!?


----------



## Mitchiwara

I love Michael Kors watches, I have one in Tortoise


----------



## baglady2009

ashleyroe said:


> where did you get this!?


 
I purchased it from overstock.com.  Another member (vwsecret) shared the info with me.  I purchased it for $53 a couple of weeks ago, but the price may have increased since then.


----------



## xlovely

This is the larger Parker in rose gold, it's so pretty, I love it!


----------



## cfca22

xlovely said:


> This is the larger Parker in rose gold, it's so pretty, I love it!



I love it too congrats


----------



## baglady2009

xlovely said:


> This is the larger Parker in rose gold, it's so pretty, I love it!



Ohhh...It is very pretty!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

gorgeous!


----------



## terrianne

xlovely said:
			
		

> This is the larger Parker in rose gold, it's so pretty, I love it!



So pretty!!


----------



## Restore724

xlovely said:


> This is the larger Parker in rose gold, it's so pretty, I love it!


 

I have that same watch and LOVE it!
Congrats!


----------



## pkober

I am so happy I found this thread. I recently ordered 4 white MK watches and could not make up my mind on which material (acrylic, rubber, silicone, ceramic) would be best for everyday. 

With all your help I have decided that the ceramic is best.

Bonus I found the perfect watch case!!

You ladies ROCK.


----------



## vwsecret

ashleyroe said:


> where did you get this!?


 
Ashleyroe,  you can find the watch at Overstock.com, Item #: 14084726, current price is $79.99; it was on sale just before Fathers Day at $53.00. Good luck if you decide to order and please post pictures.  This is a really nice box, and works well for the larger face MK's.


----------



## ashleyroe

vwsecret said:


> Ashleyroe, you can find the watch at Overstock.com, Item #: 14084726, current price is $79.99; it was on sale just before Fathers Day at $53.00. Good luck if you decide to order and please post pictures. This is a really nice box, and works well for the larger face MK's.


 
will do! i dont think i have enough watches yet to justify it right now... so maybe i need to buy some more watches today? haha


----------



## vwsecret

I've officially put myself on watch probation!  My new MK 5636 Bella in rose gold tone/ stainless steel, 43MM arrived today! totally love it!!  The picture does not due the watch justice, retail $295, however, I signed up to receive e-mails from "Cusp.com" (a new contemporary concept by Neiman Marcus) and after about a month they sent me an e-mail for 25% off anything on the website, free shipping, I was on it! what a great deal, since the MK watch is new, nobody has it on sale, I jumped on it, purchased on Tuesday and arrived at my home on Friday.

As well, I picked up this DKNY white ceramic watch with canery/yellow crystals, this watch is beautiful, at first I thought it was an MK watch, sure looks like it should be.  Found it at TJ Maxx, regular retail $275, TJ Maxx price $99.  This is my first DKNY watch, and since they are made by Fossil, I'm hoping the quality is the same as my MK watches.  Thanks to the good folks on tPF I learned Fossil manufactures watches for MK, DKNY, Michele, Marc by Marc Jacobs and  many others.  There is a Fossil outlet about an hour away, of course I had to check it out, and I was very happy to see 2 full showcases of MK watches at reasonable prices.  I was told that they only put MK watches on sale twice a year, Memorial Day (I just missed it 25% off) and on Black Friday also 25% off.  An interesting tidbit I also learned, that Fossil will no longer be manufacturing Emporio Armani and Armani Exchange, so the Fossil Outlet had them on sale for additional 40% off the outlet price.  I did purchase an Armani Exchange for my sweetie and I "had" to make a MK purchase for myself.  I've paired my new DKNY with a ceramic & stainless steel bracelet I found on the net,  it really works well.


----------



## baglady2009

vwsecret said:


> I've officially put myself on watch probation!  My new MK 5636 Bella in rose gold tone/ stainless steel, 43MM arrived today! totally love it!!  The picture does not due the watch justice, retail $295, however, I signed up to receive e-mails from "Cusp.com" (a new contemporary concept by Neiman Marcus) and after about a month they sent me an e-mail for 25% off anything on the website, free shipping, I was on it! what a great deal, since the MK watch is new, nobody has it on sale, I jumped on it, purchased on Tuesday and arrived at my home on Friday.
> 
> As well, I picked up this DKNY white ceramic watch with canery/yellow crystals, this watch is beautiful, at first I thought it was an MK watch, sure looks like it should be.  Found it at TJ Maxx, regular retail $275, TJ Maxx price $99.  This is my first DKNY watch, and since they are made by Fossil, I'm hoping the quality is the same as my MK watches.  Thanks to the good folks on tPF I learned Fossil manufactures watches for MK, DKNY, Michele, Marc by Marc Jacobs and  many others.  There is a Fossil outlet about an hour away, of course I had to check it out, and I was very happy to see 2 full showcases of MK watches at reasonable prices.  I was told that they only put MK watches on sale twice a year, Memorial Day (I just missed it 25% off) and on Black Friday also 25% off.  An interesting tidbit I also learned, that Fossil will no longer be manufacturing Emporio Armani and Armani Exchange, so the Fossil Outlet had them on sale for additional 40% off the outlet price.  I did purchase an Armani Exchange for my sweetie and I "had" to make a MK purchase for myself.  I've paired my new DKNY with a ceramic & stainless steel bracelet I found on the net,  it really works well.



Beautiful watches!!  Love both of them!


----------



## vwsecret

baglady2009 said:


> Beautiful watches!! Love both of them!


 
Thanks!  I know I'm going to enjoy them both.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Love both enjoy!


----------



## missaudrie

Yayy I'm so excited, my first MK watch! I say first because there's definitely going to be a 2nd in the near future  This is the Mini Parker watch MK5615. 








I definitely need 4 links removed in order for it to fit properly.


----------



## Restore724

missaudrie said:
			
		

> Yayy I'm so excited, my first MK watch! I say first because there's definitely going to be a 2nd in the near future  This is the Mini Parker watch MK5615.
> 
> I definitely need 4 links removed in order for it to fit properly.



Congrats on your first MK watch. The mini Parker is absolutely stunning!  Enjoy!
i wonder if it comes in two-toned.


----------



## Scorpio1101

Loving that mini Parker watch!  Just started looking for my first MK watch.  Can anyone tell me where the best place to purchase would be?  I was at an MK outlet a couple of weeks ago but the selection was not that great.  Someone said that Fossil outlets carry MK watches, is that correct?


----------



## tonij2000

Scorpio1101 said:


> Loving that mini Parker watch!  Just started looking for my first MK watch.  Can anyone tell me where the best place to purchase would be?  I was at an MK outlet a couple of weeks ago but the selection was not that great.  Someone said that Fossil outlets carry MK watches, is that correct?



correct.


----------



## nova_girl

Scorpio1101 said:


> Loving that mini Parker watch!  Just started looking for my first MK watch.  Can anyone tell me where the best place to purchase would be?  I was at an MK outlet a couple of weeks ago but the selection was not that great.  Someone said that Fossil outlets carry MK watches, is that correct?



I've bought mine from Net A Porter, Overstock.com and TJ Maxx.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Scorpio1101 said:
			
		

> Loving that mini Parker watch!  Just started looking for my first MK watch.  Can anyone tell me where the best place to purchase would be?  I was at an MK outlet a couple of weeks ago but the selection was not that great.  Someone said that Fossil outlets carry MK watches, is that correct?



I've found some great deals at the fossil outlet. Last time I went during a holiday weekend and they had an extra 25% off everything. I got a $500 ceramic for $180.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Ms.Qi

All the watches look so stunning 
Ladies,I want to get a watch but so torn between gold and silver,anyone has both can give me some advice?main problem i have with gold color is that im afraid the gold might come off? any comment on this ? thanks in advance! also, my wedding rings are white gold so Im just afraid wearing a gold watch wouldnt match but maybe its just me...


----------



## diva1029

Scorpio1101 said:
			
		

> Loving that mini Parker watch!  Just started looking for my first MK watch.  Can anyone tell me where the best place to purchase would be?  I was at an MK outlet a couple of weeks ago but the selection was not that great.  Someone said that Fossil outlets carry MK watches, is that correct?



Welcome fellow Scorp!  I have made purchases from Bloomie's, Beyond The Rack and Macy's. I will definitely check some out of the other places the other ladies got deals from when I'm ready to add to my collection again. Good luck with your first purchase! Share with us!


----------



## Scorpio1101

nova_girl said:


> I've bought mine from Net A Porter, Overstock.com and TJ Maxx.


Thanks!  I completely forgot that TJ Maxx has MK watches sometimes.  I think I need to make a trip there soon!!


----------



## Scorpio1101

diva1029 said:


> Welcome fellow Scorp!  I have made purchases from Bloomie's, Beyond The Rack and Macy's. I will definitely check some out of the other places the other ladies got deals from when I'm ready to add to my collection again. Good luck with your first purchase! Share with us!



Thanks!  I will definitely share pics if I can make a shopping trip this weekend.


----------



## Scorpio1101

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I've found some great deals at the fossil outlet. Last time I went during a holiday weekend and they had an extra 25% off everything. I got a $500 ceramic for $180.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


I was so excited when I read this.  Called the Fossil outlet near me and they don't carry MK watches.  Just my luck!


----------



## baglady2009

Scorpio1101 said:


> Loving that mini Parker watch! Just started looking for my first MK watch. Can anyone tell me where the best place to purchase would be? I was at an MK outlet a couple of weeks ago but the selection was not that great. Someone said that Fossil outlets carry MK watches, is that correct?


 
I am soooo loving your profile pic!!


----------



## nc.girl

Ms.Qi said:


> All the watches look so stunning
> Ladies,I want to get a watch but so torn between gold and silver,anyone has both can give me some advice?main problem i have with gold color is that im afraid the gold might come off? any comment on this ? thanks in advance! also, my wedding rings are white gold so Im just afraid wearing a gold watch wouldnt match but maybe its just me...



Have you looked at any of the two-tone MK watches? I think that could give you the best of both worlds. You'd have the silver to tie in with your wedding rings, and you'd still get some yellow gold too. A two-tone watch is excellent for opening the door on mixing metal colors with the rest of your jewelry. I got the MK5137 watch for that reason.


----------



## Ms.Qi

nc.girl said:


> Have you looked at any of the two-tone MK watches? I think that could give you the best of both worlds. You'd have the silver to tie in with your wedding rings, and you'd still get some yellow gold too. A two-tone watch is excellent for opening the door on mixing metal colors with the rest of your jewelry. I got the MK5137 watch for that reason.



Thank you for the advice dear  yea I'll look into two-tone watches. MK5137 looks really nice. thanks again for your help


----------



## nc.girl

Ms.Qi said:


> Thank you for the advice dear  yea I'll look into two-tone watches. MK5137 looks really nice. thanks again for your help



You're welcome. 
I think you'll have less worries with a two-tone watch that has gold accents as opposed to a solid gold-plated watch. That's another reason I went with two-tone...the gold on the links is just in the middle, so there's not as much gold to have to worry about rubbing off.


----------



## jenniferawrrr

Torn between these two! The lady said the one on the left is a newer model that released last week and the one on the right is just the classic runway watch. Opinions please!!


----------



## baglady2009

jenniferawrrr said:


> Torn between these two! The lady said the one on the left is a newer model that released last week and the one on the right is just the classic runway watch. Opinions please!!


 
I like both watches.  I have three of the runway watches in different colors and I love all of them.  The one on the left reminds me of a smaller version of the bradshaw.  It's hard to tell by the pic, but is the left one all polished or is it a mixture of polished and brushed rose gold?  The runway watches have both polished and brushed steel, which I prefer.


----------



## Scaithe

I just got my MK8186, I previously had the mk8096 but decided it just looked too big on my wrist. The new one is only a hair smaller, but somehow makes enough difference to me.


----------



## indi3r4

jenniferawrrr said:


> Torn between these two! The lady said the one on the left is a newer model that released last week and the one on the right is just the classic runway watch. Opinions please!!



I have the right one and planning on getting the left one (been eyeing them for awhile). so I say both?   This is at bloomies, right?


----------



## glamorioustasha

jenniferawrrr said:


> Torn between these two! The lady said the one on the left is a newer model that released last week and the one on the right is just the classic runway watch. Opinions please!!



Geez ! I would get both too lol sorry I know it's not helping


----------



## nc.girl

jenniferawrrr said:
			
		

> Torn between these two! The lady said the one on the left is a newer model that released last week and the one on the right is just the classic runway watch. Opinions please!!



I love both of them. The Roman numerals look great on the watch on the left, but I also like the Runway watch on the right because of the polished and brushed finish mixture on the band. Tough choice.


----------



## sinyard

One on the left is beautiful.  Reminds me of a Rolex Daytona.


----------



## intrigue

I love the links of the watch on left but when I tried it on, did not like the roman numerals. This watch is similar to one that was exclusive to bloomies last fall in silver and two tone (gold/silver) last fall. I would go for the watch on the right.


----------



## susiechoo

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Another addition in three days lol I don't know which one I love more! This is my Runway Grey mother of pearl and below is a picture side by side with my new garret  scored the runway from Nordies for only $134.90!




OMG I love the Garret watch, do you know the style code for that model, I've been googling it, but I can't find it!


----------



## intrigue

baglady2009 said:
			
		

> I finally received my watch case (thanks vwsecret!). It fits all of my watches and my husband's watches. I think I'm going to remove the the bottom back pillows to store my jewelry.  LOVE THIS CASE!!



Love the collection! Mind if I ask where the watch case is from or who makes it?


----------



## baglady2009

intrigue said:


> Love the collection! Mind if I ask where the watch case is from or who makes it?



Thanks intrigue!  I purchased it from overstock.com.  It's called the "Glossy Rosewood 20-Watch Storage Case."


----------



## intrigue

baglady2009 said:
			
		

> Thanks intrigue!  I purchased it from overstock.com.  It's called the "Glossy Rosewood 20-Watch Storage Case."



Thanks! I think I have to have it


----------



## intrigue

My new addition. Two tone silver and rose gold 5622.


----------



## StylePassion

Hi, I'm new to the forum and figured this was the best place to ask this question:
*WHICH WATCH SHOULD I KEEP?*
They are: *MK5353, MK5423, MK5590, MK5518*
Thank you so much for any advice!!!!


----------



## Restore724

StylePassion said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new to the forum and figured this was the best place to ask this question:
> WHICH WATCH SHOULD I KEEP?
> They are: MK5353, MK5423, MK5590, MK5518
> Thank you so much for any advice!!!!



I like MK5353 best!  I have one and it's beautiful!


----------



## jenniferawrrr

jenniferawrrr said:
			
		

> Torn between these two! The lady said the one on the left is a newer model that released last week and the one on the right is just the classic runway watch. Opinions please!!



Not really sure how to quote individuals from my last post on my phone app but thanks for your input! I ended up going with the classic one on the right. I tried them both on at once and the right one (runway) was slightly smaller that made it a huge enough different for me. I have super tiny wrists, making it difficult to rock those bigger boyfriend watches (as much as I love them) 

Also, I just noticed with MK the roman numerals are IIII instead of IV. Is that just his signature 4 or something?


----------



## luvs*it*

jenniferawrrr said:


> Torn between these two! The lady said the one on the left is a newer model that released last week and the one on the right is just the classic runway watch. Opinions please!!


 
*~*I just bought the one on the left, so I'm biased...that one gets my vote!! I love the links on the bracelet & the fluted bezel!!*~*


----------



## baglady2009

intrigue said:


> View attachment 1778469
> 
> 
> My new addition. Two tone silver and rose gold 5622.


 
Beautiful watch!!  Love the two tones and roman numerals.


----------



## baglady2009

StylePassion said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and figured this was the best place to ask this question:
> *WHICH WATCH SHOULD I KEEP?*
> They are: *MK5353, MK5423, MK5590, MK5518*
> Thank you so much for any advice!!!!


 
Keep all of them of course LOL.  OK...if I had to choose just one, I guess I would go with the one on the left.  I like chronograph watches and I love the bling bling.


----------



## nc.girl

intrigue said:


> View attachment 1778469
> 
> 
> My new addition. Two tone silver and rose gold 5622.



I love it; gorgeous!


----------



## jenniferawrrr

luvs*it* said:
			
		

> *~*I just bought the one on the left, so I'm biased...that one gets my vote!! I love the links on the bracelet & the fluted bezel!!*~*



It's definitely a gorgeous watch, it kind of hurt having to exchange it lol


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

susiechoo said:


> omg i love the garret watch, do you know the style code for that model, i've been googling it, but i can't find it!




mk5620


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

StylePassion said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and figured this was the best place to ask this question:
> *WHICH WATCH SHOULD I KEEP?*
> They are: *MK5353, MK5423, MK5590, MK5518*
> Thank you so much for any advice!!!!




5353 without question!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

I know everyone jumped on the pretty watch case from overstock but I found this cutie on overstock for $30 shipped. It's genuine leather with a lock and I love it. When I get passed 8 watches I will upgrade. Here it is featured with two of my newest MK purchases


----------



## intrigue

mrsbagalot1222 said:
			
		

> I know everyone jumped on the pretty watch case from overstock but I found this cutie on overstock for $30 shipped. It's genuine leather with a lock and I love it. When I get passed 8 watches I will upgrade. Here it is featured with two of my newest MK purchases



Oh I like it!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Thanks Intrigue!


----------



## becominobsessed

mrsbagalot1222 said:
			
		

> I know everyone jumped on the pretty watch case from overstock but I found this cutie on overstock for $30 shipped. It's genuine leather with a lock and I love it. When I get passed 8 watches I will upgrade. Here it is featured with two of my newest MK purchases



This would be nice if I only had 8 watches. I bought the one from Overstock that holds 20 watches. The only problem is I also have BIG Dooney & Bourke watches that don't fit easily in the case. My MK watches fits perfectly.


----------



## vwsecret

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> I know everyone jumped on the pretty watch case from overstock but I found this cutie on overstock for $30 shipped. It's genuine leather with a lock and I love it. When I get passed 8 watches I will upgrade. Here it is featured with two of my newest MK purchases


It's lovely!  it won't take you long to fill that up.  I'm just thrilled folks liked my 20 watch case, and that's just for my MK watches.  Truth be told, I have two other watch cases filled with other brands.  long before I started collecting MK handbags, I collected watches.


----------



## susiechoo

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> mk5620



thanks so much!


----------



## pavilion

Just ordered this watch and am so excited for it to come! For anyone else interested, Last Call online (www.lastcall.com) has 40% off Michael Kors watches. If you want one, it might be worth it to check it out.


----------



## fauxreal

you guys think the mk5020 looks a little too formal, i need something not too blinged out but is casual enough for just a tshirt or a blazer. something that can go inbetween.


----------



## baglady2009

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> I know everyone jumped on the pretty watch case from overstock but I found this cutie on overstock for $30 shipped. It's genuine leather with a lock and I love it. When I get passed 8 watches I will upgrade. Here it is featured with two of my newest MK purchases



Lovely case!!  With all of the beautiful watches we see in this forum, you will fill your case in no time.


----------



## xxchi

I love the golden oversized runway (8077). But do you ladies know if it ever goes on sale?


----------



## intrigue

xxchi said:


> I love the golden oversized runway (8077). But do you ladies know if it ever goes on sale?



the nordstrom anniversary sale is coming up and they sometimes have MK watches on sale. I don't know if this particular one will be marked down. Or you could go on shopstyle.com and set up an alert so that if a retailer marks this particular watch down, you will be notified. I use the shopstyle app all the time on my iphone because I get instant alerts when an item I have saved goes on sale.


----------



## terrianne

I'm so touched. My older brother is currently on a little vacay in Las Vegas and he was around the outlets today so I asked him to pop into the Fossil outlet to see if there are any good deals on the rose gold watches. I wasn't expecting him to buy me anything, just for him to pick it up for me and I would pay him back, but he ended up getting me the MK5263 and said to consider it a gift. So sweet! I won't get it for a few weeks because I'm going on holidays myself, but I'll post pics when I do.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

terrianne said:
			
		

> I'm so touched. My older brother is currently on a little vacay in Las Vegas and he was around the outlets today so I asked him to pop into the Fossil outlet to see if there are any good deals on the rose gold watches. I wasn't expecting him to buy me anything, just for him to pick it up for me and I would pay him back, but he ended up getting me the MK5263 and said to consider it a gift. So sweet! I won't get it for a few weeks because I'm going on holidays myself, but I'll post pics when I do.



How nice of him! I was just at my local fossil outlet they had extra 25% off everything!


----------



## vwsecret

The Fossil outlet has 25% off the entire store, including all Michael Kors watches, the sale started on the 4th, and will continue through the weekend! I just had to pick up one at the discounted price.  I picked up the Michael Kors MK5518 Runway Chocolate Ceramic Espresso Chrono Watch, retail price $495, Fossil outlet regular price $269.99, Sale price $202.49   I found the chocolate ceramic bracelet and round case with Rose-gold tone bezel crystallized with Swarovski elements and the Brown mother-of-pearl dial, so different, it one of those watches you had to try on to get the full beauty.   I think this is my new fav watch!  Who am I kidding, they are all my favorites 

I originally thought I'd have to wait til Black Friday, to get the additional 25% off, and I was not looking forward to getting there hours ahead of time and standing in a line for 25%, maybe 50% or 60%.  I walked right in on Wed. morning and had the entire store to myself


----------



## ashleyroe

intrigue said:


> View attachment 1778469
> 
> 
> My new addition. Two tone silver and rose gold 5622.


 
ive been eyeing this watch in silver with the blue face. but i just bought a two tone bradshaw so i must look away! haha.


----------



## nc.girl

vwsecret said:


> The Fossil outlet has 25% off the entire store, including all Michael Kors watches, the sale started on the 4th, and will continue through the weekend! I just had to pick up one at the discounted price.  I picked up the Michael Kors MK5518 Runway Chocolate Ceramic Espresso Chrono Watch, retail price $495, Fossil outlet regular price $269.99, Sale price $202.49   I found the chocolate ceramic bracelet and round case with Rose-gold tone bezel crystallized with Swarovski elements and the Brown mother-of-pearl dial, so different, it one of those watches you had to try on to get the full beauty.   I think this is my new fav watch!  Who am I kidding, they are all my favorites
> 
> I originally thought I'd have to wait til Black Friday, to get the additional 25% off, and I was not looking forward to getting there hours ahead of time and standing in a line for 25%, maybe 50% or 60%.  I walked right in on Wed. morning and had the entire store to myself



That is gorgeous...LOVE it! I need to hunt down one of these myself. So jealous of you ladies that are lucky enough to have a Fossil outlet near you, lol.


----------



## baglady2009

vwsecret said:


> The Fossil outlet has 25% off the entire store, including all Michael Kors watches, the sale started on the 4th, and will continue through the weekend! I just had to pick up one at the discounted price. I picked up the Michael Kors MK5518 Runway Chocolate Ceramic Espresso Chrono Watch, retail price $495, Fossil outlet regular price $269.99, Sale price $202.49  I found the chocolate ceramic bracelet and round case with Rose-gold tone bezel crystallized with Swarovski elements and the Brown mother-of-pearl dial, so different, it one of those watches you had to try on to get the full beauty. I think this is my new fav watch! Who am I kidding, they are all my favorites
> 
> I originally thought I'd have to wait til Black Friday, to get the additional 25% off, and I was not looking forward to getting there hours ahead of time and standing in a line for 25%, maybe 50% or 60%. I walked right in on Wed. morning and had the entire store to myself


 
Very Pretty!!


----------



## FendiBagLauren

I have a Michael Kors boyfriend watch with a mother of pearl face and silver band and I absolutely love it. If you are looking for an oversized/boyfriend watch, a MK watch is one of the most perfect fits for that!


----------



## luvmy3girls

intrigue said:
			
		

> My new addition. Two tone silver and rose gold 5622.



Where did you get this watch? I love it but can only find yellow gold, not one in rose gold


----------



## intrigue

luvmy3girls said:
			
		

> Where did you get this watch? I love it but can only find yellow gold, not one in rose gold



I got it at rack but I saw this on the MK site the other day.... Don't see it now, they may be temporarily out of stock?


----------



## intrigue

FYI, the MK Lucy watch will be $129.90 at the Nordstrom anniv sale. As well as the others  in pix here


----------



## unoma

Hello Ladies, this would be my first MK watch.
I am thinking of taking one out of these three.

MK5305
MK5055
MK5410 
Pls help


----------



## intrigue

unoma said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies, this would be my first MK watch.
> I am thinking of taking one out of these three.
> 
> MK5305
> MK5055
> MK5410
> Pls help



I'm biased because u have the 5055 but it's also the only MK I've kept for more than two years!


----------



## Restore724

intrigue said:


> FYI, the MK Lucy watch will be $129.90 at the Nordstrom anniv sale. As well as the others in pix here
> 
> 
> View attachment 1786053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1786054


 
Thanks for posting!  

MK Parker Two-Toned MK5626 shows center band as gold and the outside as silver.  
Nordstrom version shows center band as silver and the outside is gold.


----------



## terrianne

unoma said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies, this would be my first MK watch.
> I am thinking of taking one out of these three.
> 
> MK5305
> MK5055
> MK5410
> Pls help



I second the suggestion for the MK5055, that's my fave out of the bunch.


----------



## Takeshi

I just ordered the MK5076 watch and I'm dying to see it in my wrist! If you wish to see my other MK watch, take a look at my blog (link in my signature below)  Soon there will be pics of my new darling watch


----------



## unoma

intrigue said:


> I'm biased because u have the 5055 but it's also the only MK I've kept for more than two years!


 


terrianne said:


> I second the suggestion for the MK5055, that's my fave out of the bunch.


 

Thanks ladies.
I have round it down to 
MK5055 OR
MK5128
But i have to say that i am loving the MK5128 more.
Pls what do you think?


----------



## baglady2009

unoma said:


> Thanks ladies.
> I have round it down to
> MK5055 OR
> MK5128
> But i have to say that i am loving the MK5128 more.
> Pls what do you think?


 
If you are looking for a nice rose gold watch, the Runway MK5128 is a great option.  However, like the other members I am also partial to the gold runway.  I have sold this watch only to buy it again when I realized I just couldn't live without it.
With that being said, get the one that you feel is right for you.  Rose gold watches are very popular and you can easliy match it with both gold and silver jewelry.


----------



## mariak16

unoma said:


> Thanks ladies.
> I have round it down to
> MK5055 OR
> MK5128
> But i have to say that i am loving the MK5128 more.
> Pls what do you think?


I prefer the 5128 because I love rose gold. Good luck deciding! Both are gorgeous!


----------



## Dimple

unoma said:


> Thanks ladies.
> I have round it down to
> MK5055 OR
> MK5128
> But i have to say that i am loving the MK5128 more.
> Pls what do you think?



I have the 5128 and absolutely love it. It's such a gorgeous colour and I can see myself wearing it this summer. It really is a great watch.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

I ordered the 5542 in the NM sale..can't wait to see it and get it sized. Marked to $146 from $325!


----------



## baglady2009

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> I ordered the 5542 in the NM sale..can't wait to see it and get it sized. Marked to $146 from $325!



Love this watch!  I just purchased a gold one like this for my niece and she LOVED IT!!


----------



## mariak16

After drooling over it all week, I just ordered my first MK watch! I decided on the MK5459. Here is the link: http://www.michaelkors.com/p/Michae...00000cat145cat35701cat31901&isEditorial=false I am very excited! I wanted one that is two toned and has some bling so this one is perfect! I can't wait till it gets here on Wednesday! Same day as my new MK bag too so that's going to be a super fun mail day.


----------



## jenniferawrrr

unoma said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies.
> I have round it down to
> MK5055 OR
> MK5128
> But i have to say that i am loving the MK5128 more.
> Pls what do you think?



Just got the rose gold one recently and I love it! Such a pretty color


----------



## vwsecret

cvlshopaholic said:


> I ordered the 5542 in the NM sale..can't wait to see it and get it sized. Marked to $146 from $325!


 
Hey "Cvlshopaholic" I picked this watch up a couple of weeks ago from the Fossil Outlet, I really like it.  It is very different from all my other watches.  With a case size of 44.5mm this is a "large" watch, it's pretty much impossible to be able to tell the time when it's dark, but who cares, I can always use my cell.  It took me a couple of days, but I'm really enjoying MK5542.  I had orignally wanted the Blackout watch, MK5360, however, I really liked the baguettes on the 5542.  Please be sure to post picutres when it arrives.


----------



## boonDY

Hello ladies, I am new around here, I have read all the pages and admired all your lovely watches! I'm currently waiting for my first MK watch, a mini MK 5430 in rose gold. I wanted to let you know there are currently some sales at some MK models at ASOS. Maybe someone is interested. 

Great to be here.


----------



## mariak16

boonDY said:


> Hello ladies, I am new around here, I have read all the pages and admired all your lovely watches! I'm currently waiting for my first MK watch, a mini MK 5430 in rose gold. I wanted to let you know there are currently some sales at some MK models at ASOS. Maybe someone is interested.
> 
> Great to be here.


Welcome! Congrats on your new watch! It's very pretty. I just love rose gold!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

baglady2009 said:


> Love this watch!  I just purchased a gold one like this for my niece and she LOVED IT!!



Ooh I haven't seen it in gold but I'm sure it's beautiful!



vwsecret said:


> Hey "Cvlshopaholic" I picked this watch up a couple of weeks ago from the Fossil Outlet, I really like it.  It is very different from all my other watches.  With a case size of 44.5mm this is a "large" watch, it's pretty much impossible to be able to tell the time when it's dark, but who cares, I can always use my cell.  It took me a couple of days, but I'm really enjoying MK5542.  I had orignally wanted the Blackout watch, MK5360, however, I really liked the baguettes on the 5542.  Please be sure to post picutres when it arrives.



Thanks vw, I wanted the blackout too! Just couldn't convince myself to splurge. I knew when I saw this one was a 44.5 I had to have it, I love big faced watches. It's supposed to get here thursday, I will definitely be posting pics


----------



## baglady2009

cvlshopaholic said:


> I ordered the 5542 in the NM sale..can't wait to see it and get it sized. Marked to $146 from $325!


 
Here is the gold one I purchased for my niece. I believe the model # is MK5541. If my wrist weren't so small, I would have purchased one for myself. I purchased hers new for $142, but they had a refurbished one that was in excellent condition for $127.50.  I probably should have purchased it because I'm sure it's gone now.


----------



## vwsecret

baglady2009 said:


> Here is the gold one I purchased for my niece. I believe the model # is MK5541. If my wrist weren't so small, I would have purchased one for myself. I purchased hers new for $142, but they had a refurbished one that was in excellent condition for $127.50. I probably should have purchased it because I'm sure it's gone now.


 
The gold color looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## ashleyroe

my newest edition, two tone bradshaw. this thing devours my wrist, i love it. i think its a 45mm case. still has all the plastic protective film on it.







and my three MK babies.


----------



## mariak16

ashleyroe said:


> my newest edition, two tone bradshaw. this thing devours my wrist, i love it. i think its a 45mm case. still has all the plastic protective film on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my three MK babies.


They are all gorgeous! Love your new one! I really love two tone watches.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

baglady2009 said:


> Here is the gold one I purchased for my niece. I believe the model # is MK5541. If my wrist weren't so small, I would have purchased one for myself. I purchased hers new for $142, but they had a refurbished one that was in excellent condition for $127.50.  I probably should have purchased it because I'm sure it's gone now.



Oh my gosh  I love this one too!


----------



## baglady2009

vwsecret said:


> The gold color looks AMAZING!!!


 


cvlshopaholic said:


> Oh my gosh  I love this one too!


 
Ikr!!  It was huge, but it looked soooo good on her.


----------



## baglady2009

ashleyroe said:


> my newest edition, two tone bradshaw. this thing devours my wrist, i love it. i think its a 45mm case. still has all the plastic protective film on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my three MK babies.


 
You have a beautiful collection.  Your two-toned Bradshaw is GORGEOUS!!  I may just have to replace my two-toned runway for this watch.


----------



## ashleyroe

mariak16 said:


> They are all gorgeous! Love your new one! I really love two tone watches.


 


baglady2009 said:


> You have a beautiful collection. Your two-toned Bradshaw is GORGEOUS!! I may just have to replace my two-toned runway for this watch.


 
thanks ladies!


----------



## mariak16

My gorgeous MK watch arrived yesterday along with my first MK bag! The style is MK5459. It's hard to tell in the pics, but it is silver with rose gold just around the face of the watch where the bling is. I absolutely love this thing!


----------



## intrigue

If you're interested I saw these watches on sale at the Nordstrom anniversary sale. Available at pricing below 7/20 if you don't have a card


----------



## glitzydiamonds

Do u know if the Blair in rose gold is included in the sale at the stores??


----------



## baglady2009

mariak16 said:


> My gorgeous MK watch arrived yesterday along with my first MK bag! The style is MK5459. It's hard to tell in the pics, but it is silver with rose gold just around the face of the watch where the bling is. I absolutely love this thing!


 
Gorgeous!! Love the Blair watches!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

It caaame!  I love it. Perfect for nights out or wearing to work.


----------



## DearBuddha

Here's my silver MK Runway watch, with my Tiffany & Co. love notes bracelet and my Pandora charm bracelet.


----------



## vwsecret

cvlshopaholic said:


> It caaame!  I love it. Perfect for nights out or wearing to work.


 

YEA!! do you not love this watch!! the more I look at it the more I love it, and the dark gray baguettes crystals, what a beautiful combination.  I know you will enjoy wearing your new watch as much as I do.


----------



## baglady2009

cvlshopaholic said:


> It caaame!  I love it. Perfect for nights out or wearing to work.



STUNNING!!  Love the color and the baguette cryatals!


----------



## nc.girl

cvlshopaholic said:


> It caaame!  I love it. Perfect for nights out or wearing to work.



Wow, it's gorgeous...love it! I already have a black ceramic MK watch, but I really like the style of your blackout watch. How do you think the color of yours compares to black ceramic? Are they pretty similar, in your opinion?


----------



## baglady2009

DearBuddha said:


> Here's my silver MK Runway watch, with my Tiffany & Co. love notes bracelet and my Pandora charm bracelet.


 
Love this watch!!  Out of all of my watches, I wear this one most often.  I like the way you paired the watch with your bracelets - looks really stylish.


----------



## baglady2009

I need your honest opinions. Should I keep this watch or return it? I purchased this MK Glitz watch from the outlet a couple of weeks ago. I was looking for a dressier watch that I could wear on special occassions. I had the MK Showstopper watch, but I sold it because it was waaay to big for me and I never wore it. I've been on the hunt for a replacement ever since. What do you guys think about this this watch? It's very blingy and has crystals on the face, bezel, and bracelet.  Is it too much?:wondering


----------



## Mandy421

baglady2009 said:
			
		

> I need your honest opinions. Should I keep this watch or return it? I purchased this MK Glitz watch from the outlet a couple of weeks ago. I was looking for a dressier watch that I could wear on special occassions. I had the MK Showstopper watch, but I sold it because it was waaay to big for me and I never wore it. I've been on the hunt for a replacement ever since. What do you guys think about this this watch? It's very blingy and has crystals on the face, bezel, and bracelet.  Is it too much?:wondering



Keep.  If it's for special occasions I don't think it would be out of place.


----------



## mariak16

cvlshopaholic said:


> It caaame!  I love it. Perfect for nights out or wearing to work.


I love the huge face! That is very cool and classy at the same time!


----------



## mariak16

DearBuddha said:


> Here's my silver MK Runway watch, with my Tiffany & Co. love notes bracelet and my Pandora charm bracelet.


Love it! It looks a lot like mine, so of course I would!


----------



## mariak16

baglady2009 said:


> I need your honest opinions. Should I keep this watch or return it? I purchased this MK Glitz watch from the outlet a couple of weeks ago. I was looking for a dressier watch that I could wear on special occassions. I had the MK Showstopper watch, but I sold it because it was waaay to big for me and I never wore it. I've been on the hunt for a replacement ever since. What do you guys think about this this watch? It's very blingy and has crystals on the face, bezel, and bracelet.  Is it too much?:wondering


I think the watch is stunning! My only question is can you actually see the time? Maybe it's just the picture, but it looks like there are no numbers to actually see what time it is? You got it at the outlet so I'm assuming you paid a good price for it. I would totally keep it! But of course, I am all about bling.


----------



## Restore724

intrigue said:


> If you're interested I saw these watches on sale at the Nordstrom anniversary sale. Available at pricing below 7/20 if you don't have a card
> 
> 
> View attachment 1791023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1791024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1791026


 

Thanks for posting!  Which watch(s) are you getting?


----------



## nc.girl

baglady2009 said:


> I need your honest opinions. Should I keep this watch or return it? I purchased this MK Glitz watch from the outlet a couple of weeks ago. I was looking for a dressier watch that I could wear on special occassions. I had the MK Showstopper watch, but I sold it because it was waaay to big for me and I never wore it. I've been on the hunt for a replacement ever since. What do you guys think about this this watch? It's very blingy and has crystals on the face, bezel, and bracelet.  Is it too much?:wondering



I think it's very pretty...keep!


----------



## vanbruntsa

MK Layton rose gold and silver watch


----------



## baglady2009

mariak16 said:


> I think the watch is stunning! My only question is can you actually see the time? Maybe it's just the picture, but it looks like there are no numbers to actually see what time it is? You got it at the outlet so I'm assuming you paid a good price for it. I would totally keep it! But of course, I am all about bling.


 
You're right mariak16, there are no numbers on this watch. I've owned a numberless watch before, so I'm kind of used to it. I only paid $150 for it and it retails for $495.


----------



## baglady2009

Mandy421 said:


> Keep. If it's for special occasions I don't think it would be out of place.


 


nc.girl said:


> I think it's very pretty...keep!


 
Thanks Ladies! I'm headed to the outlet this weekend. If I can't find anything else that catches my eye, I will definitely keep it.


----------



## intrigue

Restore724 said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting!  Which watch(s) are you getting?



I just purchased the RG/silver two tone 5622 so il going to try to refrain from another. Key word being TRY!


----------



## Restore724

intrigue said:
			
		

> I just purchased the RG/silver two tone 5622 so il going to try to refrain from another. Key word being TRY!



That's stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## yellowdaisy14

My rose gold and gunmetal mens runway watch ...love the big face


----------



## intrigue

Restore724 said:
			
		

> That's stunning!  Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Takeshi

Just got this yesterday












I am so in love!


----------



## baglady2009

yellowdaisy14 said:


> My rose gold and gunmetal mens runway watch ...love the big face
> View attachment 1792696





Takeshi said:


> Just got this yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so in love!



Beautiful watches ladies!  Yellowdaisy...I love combination of the gunmetal with the rose gold. Takesi...your watch is stunning.  The silver runway watch always looks classy.  Congrats to both you!


----------



## nc.girl

Takeshi said:
			
		

> Just got this yesterday
> 
> I am so in love!



Love your new watch; so pretty! I have this style in the two-tone (yellow gold and silver). Congrats on yours; great choice!


----------



## Restore724

*From NORDSTROM
MK5688 Michael Kors 'Parker' Chronograph Watch GOLD/ TORTOISE *


----------



## bluehandbag2345

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> It caaame!  I love it. Perfect for nights out or wearing to work.



I really love your watch. What is the model number?


----------



## xamburr

bluehandbag2345 said:


> I really love your watch. What is the model number?



Interested as well, please!


----------



## vwsecret

vanbruntsa said:


> MK Layton rose gold and silver watch


 
Vanbruntsa, love how you layered the watch with your two bangles, it takes your look to a whole new level.  LOV IT!


----------



## vanbruntsa

vwsecret said:


> Vanbruntsa, love how you layered the watch with your two bangles, it takes your look to a whole new level.  LOV IT!



Thanks so much


----------



## yellowdaisy14

baglady2009 said:
			
		

> Beautiful watches ladies!  Yellowdaisy...I love combination of the gunmetal with the rose gold. Takesi...your watch is stunning.  The silver runway watch always looks classy.  Congrats to both you!



Thank you!


----------



## baglady2009

Took a trip to the outlet mall this weekend and I found some great deals at the Fossil Outlet. I purchased a Michael Kors (Michele Deco inspired) watch and two gorgeous OVER-sized watches. I usually don't buy watches over 40mm, but the ladies from this thread have inspired me to step outside the box.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

thanks for the compliments, ladies 



nc.girl said:


> Wow, it's gorgeous...love it! I already have a black ceramic MK watch, but I really like the style of your blackout watch. How do you think the color of yours compares to black ceramic? Are they pretty similar, in your opinion?



They're pretty close. I had been looking at the black ceramics for a while and was ready to get one but couldn't commit..this one went on sale at NM and I fell in love. I still think the black watches are beautiful but I'm glad I ended up with this one because I was always a little hesitant about the black ones being too much for my small pale wrist lol.



bluehandbag2345 said:


> I really love your watch. What is the model number?





xamburr said:


> Interested as well, please!



thanks, it's the MK5542!


----------



## heiress-ox

hello everyone, i'm usually upstairs in the CL forum, but came to share 

this is not the best pic - its only from the iPhone, but received my first MK watch today - not sure of the style name maybe you ladies can help me out!


----------



## nc.girl

cvlshopaholic said:


> They're pretty close. I had been looking at the black ceramics for a while and was ready to get one but couldn't commit..this one went on sale at NM and I fell in love. I still think the black watches are beautiful but I'm glad I ended up with this one because I was always a little hesitant about the black ones being too much for my small pale wrist lol.



Thanks for the info! I still love it, even if it is kinda similar to my black ceramic lol.


----------



## nc.girl

baglady2009 said:


> Took a trip to the outlet mall this weekend and I found some great deals at the Fossil Outlet. I purchased a Michael Kors (Michele Deco inspired) watch and two gorgeous OVER-sized watches. I usually don't buy watches over 40mm, but the ladies from this thread have inspired me to step outside the box.



Wow, what an amazing watch haul...I love them all!!! They all look great on you too! I sooo wish we had a Fossil outlet near me.


----------



## baglady2009

nc.girl said:


> Wow, what an amazing watch haul...I love them all!!! They all look great on you too! I sooo wish we had a Fossil outlet near me.


 
Thanks nc.girl!! I love the Fossil Outlet. The only bad thing about having an outlet nearby is that I spend way to much money. Then I have to sneak items into the house and ease them into rotation, so my hubby doesn't catch on .


----------



## nc.girl

baglady2009 said:


> Thanks nc.girl!! I love the Fossil Outlet. The only bad thing about having an outlet nearby is that I spend way to much money. Then I have to sneak items into the house and ease them into rotation, so my hubby doesn't catch on .



I can see how having a great outlet nearby could be super tempting. LOL at ease them into rotation.


----------



## baglady2009

heiress-ox said:


> hello everyone, i'm usually upstairs in the CL forum, but came to share
> 
> this is not the best pic - its only from the iPhone, but received my first MK watch today - not sure of the style name maybe you ladies can help me out!


 
Beautiful watch!!  The name of this watch is "Blair".


----------



## heiress-ox

baglady2009 said:


> Beautiful watch!!  The name of this watch is "Blair".



thank you for the info!


----------



## pavilion

Finally got my white MK watch!


----------



## baglady2009

pavilion said:


> Finally got my white MK watch!
> 
> View attachment 1796111


 
Gorgeous watchl!!  What is the model number?  I have a similar one, but the face on your watch looks larger. Congrats!!


----------



## qudz104

ladies, I've fallen hard for the blair in YG. do you know where i can find the best deal for it? i know lord and taylor has a 20% going on right now but for some reason the discount isn't applying to this watch . tia!


----------



## pavilion

baglady2009 said:


> Gorgeous watchl!!  What is the model number?  I have a similar one, but the face on your watch looks larger. Congrats!!



Thanks!  It is MK5398.  I was worried the face would be too small since I grabbed it during Last Call's Fourth of July sale and there was no model number or measurement listed, but I love it.


----------



## Takeshi

Here's another pic of my two MK watches with some bangles


----------



## baglady2009

Takeshi said:


> Here's another pic of my two MK watches with some bangles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!  Very beautiful and impressive.  Every time I try to wear  bracelets on the same arm as my watch, it never looks right to me.  You  are obviously very good at accessorizing. ]


----------



## Takeshi

baglady2009, oh, thank you so much for your kind words


----------



## addictedtolove

Was wondering if you ladies could help me out... I NEED this watch 





Saw it on nordstrom.com and I'm completely in love! However, I would prefer to buy it at Bloomingdales only because I have store credit.. It doesn't say anywhere in the description that it's a Nordstrom's exclusive (which if it was, I assume they would advertise that? Right?)




does anyone know if this is exclusively at Nordstrom's? Or how I could find out?! Much appreciated


----------



## luvmy3girls

I believe I have seen it at bloomingdales. I dont think it is exclusive to Nordie.


----------



## intrigue

addictedtolove said:
			
		

> Was wondering if you ladies could help me out... I NEED this watch
> 
> Saw it on nordstrom.com and I'm completely in love! However, I would prefer to buy it at Bloomingdales only because I have store credit.. It doesn't say anywhere in the description that it's a Nordstrom's exclusive (which if it was, I assume they would advertise that? Right?)
> 
> does anyone know if this is exclusively at Nordstrom's? Or how I could find out?! Much appreciated



I only saw the gold and silver online....
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...m?ID=619718&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
Maybe call to see if they can locate RG for you?


----------



## addictedtolove

Thanks girls! I spoke to a sales associate at my local Bloomingdales, when I went about 2weeks ago they didn't have it in the store, she took my number down and said she'd call me if they got it in... I also just recently went to a huge Bloomingdales and they didn't have it either.. I'm going to wait it out a little, with all the fall stuff hitting their website recently, Bloomingdales could be getting it soon! Thanks again! And if anyone sees it please please let me know!


----------



## iHeartMK

wow that's an awesome combination with the rosegold/gold!! I've never seen that online before.  I have the MK Glitz chronograph watch in rose gold, got it for valentine's day a couple years ago and after awhile, i feel like the color has faded. Has this happened to the rest of yall? it doesn't look as rose-y anymore and is now between the rosegold and gold color. It used to bother me a lot back then but the 'discoloration' grew on me.  Maybe I should go to the MK store and see if my watch is defected or something..


----------



## Riene702

iHeartMK said:
			
		

> wow that's an awesome combination with the rosegold/gold!! I've never seen that online before.  I have the MK Glitz chronograph watch in rose gold, got it for valentine's day a couple years ago and after awhile, i feel like the color has faded. Has this happened to the rest of yall? it doesn't look as rose-y anymore and is now between the rosegold and gold color. It used to bother me a lot back then but the 'discoloration' grew on me.  Maybe I should go to the MK store and see if my watch is defected or something..



May I ask how often to I wear the watch?


----------



## vwsecret

The Fossil Outlets have MK watches an additional 25% off through the weekend I purchased Her & His ceramic Dylans' MK 5565 black cemic w/ rose gold accents for myself and MK8225 for my Honey as a surprise, this is his first ceramic.


----------



## KathSummers

Finally, got my rose gold watch


----------



## Restore724

KathSummers said:


> Finally, got my rose gold watch


 

Stunning Rose gold MK watch next to Coach bag!


----------



## becominobsessed

vwsecret said:
			
		

> The Fossil Outlets have MK watches an additional 25% off through the weekend I purchased Her & His ceramic Dylans' MK 5565 black cemic w/ rose gold accents for myself and MK8225 for my Honey as a surprise, this is his first ceramic.



Hi, if you don't mind telling, how much were these?


----------



## Porcelain Doll

After browsing this thread countless times, & being wowed by everyone's stunning watches, I FINALLY decided on my perfect MK. So here it is. I can't stop staring at my wrist! Hehe. Oversized gold Layton.


----------



## Restore724

Porcelain Doll said:


> After browsing this thread countless times, & being wowed by everyone's stunning watches, I FINALLY decided on my perfect MK. So here it is. I can't stop staring at my wrist! Hehe. Oversized gold Layton.


 

Congrats!  Oh that's pretty!  I also like how you pair it with bracelets.


----------



## sprinkies

Finally got my mk 5263 rose gold watch!!! In love


----------



## tonij2000

KathSummers said:


> Finally, got my rose gold watch



What a pretty picture! Which Coach bag is that?


----------



## vwsecret

becominobsessed said:


> Hi, if you don't mind telling, how much were these?


 
Both ceramic watches were the same price, $269.99, with an additional 25% off, made them $202.40 each. For an MK ceramic watch, that's a GREAT $$.


----------



## KathSummers

tonij2000 said:
			
		

> What a pretty picture! Which Coach bag is that?



It's the Lindsey (black with gold hardware)


----------



## KathSummers

Btw I got my watch for 119 euro=144 USD at the MK outlet in Parndorf Austria talk about steal


----------



## terrianne

Finally got my MK5263 resized that my brother picked up for me in Vegas (such a sweet brother!). He's very happy hanging out with my new MK Grayson satchel I just picked up at Holt's for a very good price - the watch, not my brother, lol. Love this watch!


----------



## KathSummers

terrianne said:
			
		

> Finally got my MK5263 resized that my brother picked up for me in Vegas (such a sweet brother!). He's very happy hanging out with my new MK Grayson satchel I just picked up at Holt's for a very good price - the watch, not my brother, lol. Love this watch!



Beautiful! Looks fab on you!


----------



## Porcelain Doll

Restore724 said:


> Congrats!  Oh that's pretty!  I also like how you pair it with bracelets.


Thank you!! I was undecided about either getting RG or YG, but since I never take off my serpent bracelet, YG was definitely for me. =))


----------



## sophiebed

Hi all! I've been lurking on this thread for a while now haha. I thought I'd finally show you my small collection of MK watches. 

Mother of Pearl Chronograph:






Silver Large Runway:





Rose gold Large Runway:


----------



## maddalena

sophiebed said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking on this thread for a while now haha. I thought I'd finally show you my small collection of MK watches.
> 
> Mother of Pearl Chronograph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Large Runway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose gold Large Runway:



Nice collection


----------



## sophiebed

maddalena said:


> Nice collection



Thank you!


----------



## cfca22

Just bought this one yesterday at Nordstrom anniversary sale














Sorry bad quality picture


----------



## LABAG

baglady2009 said:


> I finally received my watch case (thanks vwsecret!). It fits all of my watches and my husband's watches. I think I'm going to remove the the bottom back pillows to store my jewelry. LOVE THIS CASE!!


 HI CAN YOU TELL ME BOUGHT THE SQUARE WATCH IN THE LEFT CORNER? iS IT SQUARE, AND IS IT ROSE GOLD? HOW ARE YOU LIKING IT-I YTHINK i WANT A RECTANGULAR/SQUARE WATCH
THANKS


----------



## judymoy

this is my mk5020 watch i got about a month ago


----------



## judymoy

and this is my mk5412 that i just got yesterday  
I'm just kind of skeptical about it cause I've read some reviews saying that the rose gold may rub off after some wear which scares me, i just hope it won't happen to mine *knocks on wood*


----------



## Riene702

judymoy said:
			
		

> and this is my mk5412 that i just got yesterday
> I'm just kind of skeptical about it cause I've read some reviews saying that the rose gold may rub off after some wear which scares me, i just hope it won't happen to mine *knocks on wood*



This is one of my fave watch!


----------



## baglady2009

LABAG said:


> HI CAN YOU TELL ME BOUGHT THE SQUARE WATCH IN THE LEFT CORNER? iS IT SQUARE, AND IS IT ROSE GOLD? HOW ARE YOU LIKING IT-I YTHINK i WANT A RECTANGULAR/SQUARE WATCH
> THANKS


 
Yes this is a square, rose gold watch (MK5488) and I absolutely LOVE IT!!  It's nice having an alternative to the normal round shape.  I always get lots of compliments on this particular watch.  I purchased mine from an Ebay boutique, but some of the Fossil outlets may have them as well.


----------



## LABAG

baglady2009 said:


> Yes this is a square, rose gold watch (MK5488) and I absolutely LOVE IT!! It's nice having an alternative to the normal round shape. I always get lots of compliments on this particular watch. I purchased mine from an Ebay boutique, but some of the Fossil outlets may have them as well.


 Thanks for the info-Im still debating on a rose colored watch.Ive seen a couple , both rectangular and square-not sure which I prefer-but do know I would like an alternate-from the usal round shape.


----------



## dat1okrikagirl

I just got this on Monday..  two tone rose gold/gold Bradshaw. I need to have some links removed.


----------



## baglady2009

dat1okrikagirl said:


> View attachment 1809763
> 
> 
> I just got this on Monday.. two tone rose gold/gold Bradshaw. I need to have some links removed.


 
This watch is GORGEOUS!!  Congrats!


----------



## ashleyroe

dat1okrikagirl said:


> View attachment 1809763
> 
> 
> I just got this on Monday.. two tone rose gold/gold Bradshaw. I need to have some links removed.


 

i have this in gold/silver and it is by far my favorite watch. enjoy!


----------



## sprinkies

Finally figured out some existing bracelets to stack w my watch! Love  I'd like to get another fun bracelet as well


----------



## dat1okrikagirl

baglady2009 said:


> This watch is GORGEOUS!!  Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## dat1okrikagirl

ashleyroe said:


> i have this in gold/silver and it is by far my favorite watch. enjoy!



Thank you, i really like it too. did you have to remove any links?


----------



## ashleyroe

dat1okrikagirl said:


> Thank you, i really like it too. did you have to remove any links?


 
yes, i had to remove 4.


----------



## cfca22

Just bought another one from the Nordstrom anniversary sale.


----------



## tigerlook

Just bought my first MK watch (MK5308) I think it's from last year's collection but I fell in love with it the moment I saw it. Can't wait to have it on Monday!!!


----------



## qudz104

I just bought my first MK watch a few days back... I cant wait to get it and reveal it here!!


----------



## karo

dat1okrikagirl said:
			
		

> I just got this on Monday..  two tone rose gold/gold Bradshaw. I need to have some links removed.



It's gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## karo

My only MK so far


----------



## vwsecret

karo said:


> My only MK so far


Love it!


----------



## karo

vwsecret said:
			
		

> Love it!



Thanks vwsecret!


----------



## viivz

my first Michael Kors watch in rose gold  fav accessory!


----------



## KathSummers

viivz said:
			
		

> my first Michael Kors watch in rose gold  fav accessory!



I love it! Especially with the bracelets


----------



## cfca22

viivz said:


> View attachment 1813570
> 
> 
> my first Michael Kors watch in rose gold  fav accessory!



Love it. may I ask who makes your bracelets?


----------



## baglady2009

karo said:


> My only MK so far


 
Very pretty! Love the argyle style face.


----------



## baglady2009

viivz said:


> View attachment 1813570
> 
> 
> my first Michael Kors watch in rose gold  fav accessory!


 
Beautiful combination!  I'm curious about your bracelets too.


----------



## becominobsessed

karo said:
			
		

> My only MK so far



Love it!  What style number s that?


----------



## Riene702

My favorite MK watch


----------



## karo

baglady2009 said:


> Very pretty! Love the argyle style face.


Thanks baglady!


----------



## karo

becominobsessed said:


> Love it!  What style number s that?


Thanks a lot honey! It's MK3157 and it also exist in Rose Gold.


----------



## purpleaddict

Hi guys, I need your help real bad!! I can't choose which one to keep... I'm so torn cause I love them both equally. First one is 44.5mm Gunmetal color and second one is 39mm Black color. I think they are both super sexy! Let me know your thoughts!! ^___^v


----------



## Riene702

purpleaddict said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I need your help real bad!! I can't choose which one to keep... I'm so torn cause I love them both equally. First one is 44.5mm Gunmetal color and second one is 39mm Black color. I think they are both super sexy! Let me know your thoughts!! ^___^v



I like the look of the gunmetal watch


----------



## cfca22

purpleaddict said:


> Hi guys, I need your help real bad!! I can't choose which one to keep... I'm so torn cause I love them both equally. First one is 44.5mm Gunmetal color and second one is 39mm Black color. I think they are both super sexy! Let me know your thoughts!! ^___^v



I was so close on buying the secong one all black but ended up w a gold watch. They are both beautiful!! I say keep both they really look great on you. Sorry I know I'm no help sorry Purpleaddict


----------



## vwsecret

purpleaddict said:


> Hi guys, I need your help real bad!! I can't choose which one to keep... I'm so torn cause I love them both equally. First one is 44.5mm Gunmetal color and second one is 39mm Black color. I think they are both super sexy! Let me know your thoughts!! ^___^v


I was in the same place you are now, I had my mind set on the black, but when I tried on
The gunmetal one, I knew it was for me. I love the bagettes, they have more of a "bling" factor
Then the black round crystals.  Hope this helps, besides I found an all black watch I liked better.
Found them both at the Fossil Outlet. Good luck!


----------



## viivz

cfca22 said:
			
		

> Love it. may I ask who makes your bracelets?



I purchased it off saboskirt.com  it's from two Australian girls!


----------



## dat1okrikagirl

karo said:
			
		

> It's gorgeous! Love it!



thank u..


----------



## nc.girl

purpleaddict said:


> Hi guys, I need your help real bad!! I can't choose which one to keep... I'm so torn cause I love them both equally. First one is 44.5mm Gunmetal color and second one is 39mm Black color. I think they are both super sexy! Let me know your thoughts!! ^___^v



Both are gorgeous! I think the 39mm black one fits your wrist better. It looks like the end of the case on the gunmetal one kind of hangs over your wrist just a little bit.


----------



## addictedtolove

purpleaddict said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I need your help real bad!! I can't choose which one to keep... I'm so torn cause I love them both equally. First one is 44.5mm Gunmetal color and second one is 39mm Black color. I think they are both super sexy! Let me know your thoughts!! ^___^v



LOVE the all black.. Classic sexy!


----------



## Lrenda

Does anyone have any MK watches with leather bands?  I'm wanting one with a leather band but I like large face watches and cant always tell from pictures if the face is large.  I was thinking most MK watches have the larger face.  

Does anyone have (or seen in person) any of the below and know if the face is larger?

Michael Kors Women's Tricolor Bradshaw Chronograph Watch - Michael Kors mk5630
WHITE PYTHON EMBOSSED LEATHER CHRONOGRAPH WATCH MK5456
MICHAEL KORS MK5507 Rose Gold SS Leather Chronograph w/Crystals Womens Watch


----------



## intrigue

Lrenda said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any MK watches with leather bands?  I'm wanting one with a leather band but I like large face watches and cant always tell from pictures if the face is large.  I was thinking most MK watches have the larger face.
> 
> Does anyone have (or seen in person) any of the below and know if the face is larger?
> 
> Michael Kors Women's Tricolor Bradshaw Chronograph Watch - Michael Kors mk5630
> WHITE PYTHON EMBOSSED LEATHER CHRONOGRAPH WATCH MK5456
> MICHAEL KORS MK5507 Rose Gold SS Leather Chronograph w/Crystals Womens Watch



I believe the white python MK5456 is a larger face, 40mm.


----------



## purpleaddict

Thank you ladies for all your inputs!!!! I still can't decide which one to keep... I do love them both!! Will keep on debating until the return deadline comes ^___^v


----------



## ashleyroe

purpleaddict said:


> Hi guys, I need your help real bad!! I can't choose which one to keep... I'm so torn cause I love them both equally. First one is 44.5mm Gunmetal color and second one is 39mm Black color. I think they are both super sexy! Let me know your thoughts!! ^___^v


 
i like the black one better on you.


----------



## tigerlook

Finally arrived today! 
MK ceramic watch


----------



## luvs*it*

purpleaddict said:


> Hi guys, I need your help real bad!! I can't choose which one to keep... I'm so torn cause I love them both equally. First one is 44.5mm Gunmetal color and second one is 39mm Black color. I think they are both super sexy! Let me know your thoughts!! ^___^v


 
*~*I love the black one!! It's actually next on my list!!*~*


----------



## vickyvictoria

Bronze Runway Watch. Loving the color!


----------



## StylePassion

Any opinions on MK8077 vs. MK5055??? Trying to decide between the two. Gold runway vs. oversize gold runway. Thanks!


----------



## MERDE

I just ordered the MK5020. I'm waiting for it to be delivered to my house. Should be here in the next week. I've been wanting this watch for 2 years now and I finally got around to ordering it I am so excited.


----------



## Lanier

Help me decide on a new MK watch!






or






or the rose gold two-toned version if I can find it ?


----------



## qudz104

Lanier said:


> Help me decide on a new MK watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or the rose gold two-toned version if I can find it ?



i was going to get the first one you posted.. its so pretty! i ended up getting the gold blair though, since i liked the blingy stones around it.


----------



## qudz104

My new MK gold Blair that my hubby got me for our anniversary...Dh thinks its too big for my wrist, what do you think?




Sorry its sideways... I never know how to fix it on my phone!


----------



## KathSummers

qudz104 said:
			
		

> My new MK gold Blair that my hubby got me for our anniversary...Dh thinks its too big for my wrist, what do you think?
> 
> Sorry its sideways... I never know how to fix it on my phone!



I think it looks perfect!!!


----------



## intrigue

Lanier said:


> Help me decide on a new MK watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or the rose gold two-toned version if I can find it ?


I wanted this exact watch in the yellow gold two tone for about a year when I happened to come across the rose gold version and fell in love with it immediately! So I am partial and say the rose gold two tone as I have the same


----------



## Lanier

qudz104 said:


> My new MK gold Blair that my hubby got me for our anniversary...Dh thinks its too big for my wrist, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1820740
> 
> 
> Sorry its sideways... I never know how to fix it on my phone!



I  it! I don't think it's too big for your wrist at all (but I am partial to the oversized watch look).


----------



## Lanier

intrigue said:


> I wanted this exact watch in the yellow gold two tone for about a year when I happened to come across the rose gold version and fell in love with it immediately! So I am partial and say the rose gold two tone as I have the same



Your picture in this thread was one of the pictures that made me add this model to my list! It looks amazing on your wrist! I have a rose gold Cartier Love bracelet that I always wear so I think the MK rose gold/silver would go well without being too matchy. 

It seems like it went on sale and is sold out at all of the major retailers.  Do you think it is okay to buy an MK watch off Ebay ?


----------



## judymoy

My new mk5688 from nordstroms anniversary sale!


----------



## fauxreal

Lanier said:


> Help me decide on a new MK watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or the rose gold two-toned version if I can find it ?



i really like the 2nd or 3rd one. loving the roman numerals look.


----------



## gakionna

Hi everyone!i'm a newbie here and this is my first post.i've been wanting this watch for a long time and finally got it!mk watches here in japan are quite expensive but i found this at an outlet store and got an additional 20% discount


----------



## gakionna

Lanier said:


> Help me decide on a new MK watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or the rose gold two-toned version if I can find it ?


i love the 2nd one


----------



## vanbruntsa

Lanier said:


> Help me decide on a new MK watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or the rose gold two-toned version if I can find it ?



get the rose gold one! i love mine


----------



## yellowdaisy14

Lanier said:
			
		

> Help me decide on a new MK watch!
> 
> or
> 
> or the rose gold two-toned version if I can find it ?



2nd or 3rd for sure!!!  i have this watch in rose gold entirely ...n.its beautiful ...good luck on your choice


----------



## intrigue

Lanier said:
			
		

> Your picture in this thread was one of the pictures that made me add this model to my list! It looks amazing on your wrist! I have a rose gold Cartier Love bracelet that I always wear so I think the MK rose gold/silver would go well without being too matchy.
> 
> It seems like it went on sale and is sold out at all of the major retailers.  Do you think it is okay to buy an MK watch off Ebay ?



Aw! I've worn this watch almost daily since I got it. I buy a lot on eBay so I don't see it being an issue as long as you authenticate? And I always check feedback of the seller in an attempt to avoid any issues. Good luck!


----------



## cfca22

Lanier said:


> Help me decide on a new MK watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or the rose gold two-toned version if I can find it ?



Silver and gold


----------



## cfca22

qudz104 said:


> My new MK gold Blair that my hubby got me for our anniversary...Dh thinks its too big for my wrist, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1820740
> 
> 
> Sorry its sideways... I never know how to fix it on my phone!



Looks great



judymoy said:


> My new mk5688 from nordstroms anniversary sale!
> 
> View attachment 1820867
> 
> 
> View attachment 1820868


Very nice


gakionna said:


> View attachment 1821081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!i'm a newbie here and this is my first post.i've been wanting this watch for a long time and finally got it!mk watches here in japan are quite expensive but i found this at an outlet store and got an additional 20% discount


Love it


----------



## dat1okrikagirl

karo said:
			
		

> It's gorgeous! Love it!



thank u


----------



## dat1okrikagirl

gakionna said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!i'm a newbie here and this is my first post.i've been wanting this watch for a long time and finally got it!mk watches here in japan are quite expensive but i found this at an outlet store and got an additional 20% discount



very nice love rose gold.


----------



## qudz104

KathSummers said:


> I think it looks perfect!!!





Lanier said:


> I  it! I don't think it's too big for your wrist at all (but I am partial to the oversized watch look).





cfca22 said:


> Looks great




thanks!! i guess I'm going to keep it then! i think its gorgeous and I've wanted a gold watch for a while now anyway. i need to go somewhere to have some links removed though since its huge on my wrist!


----------



## leobunny

gakionna said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!i'm a newbie here and this is my first post.i've been wanting this watch for a long time and finally got it!mk watches here in japan are quite expensive but i found this at an outlet store and got an additional 20% discount



Very pretty! I just purchase this one and the medium size rose gold runway! I couldn't decide which one I liked better, so I got them both to compare.


----------



## leobunny

baglady2009 said:


> I need your honest opinions. Should I keep this watch or return it? I purchased this MK Glitz watch from the outlet a couple of weeks ago. I was looking for a dressier watch that I could wear on special occassions. I had the MK Showstopper watch, but I sold it because it was waaay to big for me and I never wore it. I've been on the hunt for a replacement ever since. What do you guys think about this this watch? It's very blingy and has crystals on the face, bezel, and bracelet.  Is it too much?:wondering



I think it's pretty & perfect for dressier occasions. Personally I couldn't wear a style like that because it would take me a while to figure out what time it was :shame:


----------



## nc.girl

qudz104 said:
			
		

> My new MK gold Blair that my hubby got me for our anniversary...Dh thinks its too big for my wrist, what do you think?
> 
> Sorry its sideways... I never know how to fix it on my phone!



LOVE it! I don't think it's too big; that's kind of the look these watches are supposed to have. Yours looks like it fits pretty much the same as my MK watches do on my wrist. I would only say it was too big if the edges of the case were hanging way over past the edge of your wrist, and it doesn't look like it's doing that at all.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Has anyone seen the new Lexington line? They are so nice! I'm eyeing the gold.


----------



## cfca22

GingerSnap527 said:


> Has anyone seen the new Lexington line? They are so nice! I'm eyeing the gold.



Yes very nice reminds me of a Rolex


----------



## gakionna

cfca22 said:


> Looks great
> 
> 
> Very nice
> 
> Love it


 

thank you


----------



## gakionna

dat1okrikagirl said:


> very nice love rose gold.


 
thank you


----------



## gakionna

leobunny said:


> Very pretty! I just purchase this one and the medium size rose gold runway! I couldn't decide which one I liked better, so I got them both to compare.


 
thank you so much!it's very nice and heavy(in a good way)


----------



## fauxreal

lol i currently have a problem, take one more link off and it being too tight or leave it and keep it a little loose. cant decide!


----------



## KathSummers

fauxreal said:
			
		

> lol i currently have a problem, take one more link off and it being too tight or leave it and keep it a little loose. cant decide!



With a metal watch, I think you should keep it a little loose otherwise it may cut in your skin and become really uncomfortable


----------



## Ms.Qi

hello ladies, just wondering anyone has a rose gold watch? does the color fade? I want to choose between silver and rose gold MK5076 or MK5128  thanks


----------



## Ms.Qi

gakionna said:


> View attachment 1821081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!i'm a newbie here and this is my first post.i've been wanting this watch for a long time and finally got it!mk watches here in japan are quite expensive but i found this at an outlet store and got an additional 20% discount



That is lovely! Thanks for posting, I'm thinking about getting a rose gold too, and it's nice to see it in real life.


----------



## nc.girl

fauxreal said:


> lol i currently have a problem, take one more link off and it being too tight or leave it and keep it a little loose. cant decide!



I'm the same way, so I always leave mine a little loose. I'd rather it move around a little than dig into my wrist and leave imprints lol. 



KathSummers said:


> With a metal watch, I think you should keep it a little loose otherwise it may cut in your skin and become really uncomfortable



Agreed. All mine are a little loose, and I've found that I prefer them that way after getting used to it.


----------



## baglady2009

purpleaddict said:


> Hi guys, I need your help real bad!! I can't choose which one to keep... I'm so torn cause I love them both equally. First one is 44.5mm Gunmetal color and second one is 39mm Black color. I think they are both super sexy! Let me know your thoughts!! ^___^v


 
Love both on you, but I think I like the black Blair watch better.  Looks more feminine.


----------



## qudz104

nc.girl said:
			
		

> LOVE it! I don't think it's too big; that's kind of the look these watches are supposed to have. Yours looks like it fits pretty much the same as my MK watches do on my wrist. I would only say it was too big if the edges of the case were hanging way over past the edge of your wrist, and it doesn't look like it's doing that at all.



Thats good to know, thanks! I didnt know how the fit was supposed to be, and im usually wearing watches with a much smaller dial. But thats why i like this one so much! I cant wait to get some links taken out so i can wear it! Lets hope the color doesnt fade or the stones dont fall out, lol.


----------



## baglady2009

cfca22 said:


> Just bought another one from the Nordstrom anniversary sale.


 
BEAUTIFUL watch!! I'm considering upgarding my tortoise/gold runway watch to this one. Unfortunately, I haven't seen it at the outlet yet, so I may have to add it to my Xmas list.


----------



## nc.girl

qudz104 said:


> Thats good to know, thanks! I didnt know how the fit was supposed to be, and im usually wearing watches with a much smaller dial. But thats why i like this one so much! I cant wait to get some links taken out so i can wear it! Lets hope the color doesnt fade or the stones dont fall out, lol.



That's just my opinion on watch fitment, lol...not sure how correct it is! I was used to much smaller watch faces myself, and now I find it hard to go back to those. I'll cross my fingers that your watch holds up well!


----------



## cfca22

baglady2009 said:


> BEAUTIFUL watch!! I'm considering upgarding my tortoise/gold runway watch to this one. Unfortunately, I haven't seen it at the outlet yet, so I may have to add it to my Xmas list.



Hope you get it soon


----------



## qudz104

nc.girl said:


> That's just my opinion on watch fitment, lol...not sure how correct it is! I was used to much smaller watch faces myself, and now I find it hard to go back to those. I'll cross my fingers that your watch holds up well!



i like it too but i always get confused if my DH isn't feeling it.. lol. in this case it doesn't matter since i think its gold color and bling is right for its size. its such a showstopper, i love it! thanks, i hope it holds up too!

and now I'm looking at the MK5350... sigh, its so pretty! and so Michele like... since i don't think i will be getting the Michele one anytime soon, lol.


----------



## nc.girl

qudz104 said:


> i like it too but i always get confused if my DH isn't feeling it.. lol. in this case it doesn't matter since i think its gold color and bling is right for its size. its such a showstopper, i love it! thanks, i hope it holds up too!
> 
> and now I'm looking at the MK5350... sigh, its so pretty! and so Michele like... since i don't think i will be getting the Michele one anytime soon, lol.



Eh, can't always trust a man's opinion! If I did that, I would have a few handbags that are super ugly IMO! I swear, sometimes he likes the strangest stuff lol. 

The MK5350 is gorgeous, and it definitely gives off a nice Michele vibe but at a much better price point! I still want one of those myself.


----------



## qudz104

nc.girl said:
			
		

> Eh, can't always trust a man's opinion! If I did that, I would have a few handbags that are super ugly IMO! I swear, sometimes he likes the strangest stuff lol.
> 
> The MK5350 is gorgeous, and it definitely gives off a nice Michele vibe but at a much better price point! I still want one of those myself.



Lol sooo true!!


----------



## purpleaddict

Hi ladies, I'm back again... I decided to return my Dipped-Dial Baguette Chronograph Watch, Gunmetal watch and purchased the Black Out Runway instead. I love all black SEXY watches!!! Now, I can't decide between the Blair with black crystals 39mm or Black Out Runway 44mm!!! As you can see, they are both totally my style... Let me know what you think!!


----------



## cfca22

purpleaddict said:


> Hi ladies, I'm back again... I decided to return my Dipped-Dial Baguette Chronograph Watch, Gunmetal watch and purchased the Black Out Runway instead. I love all black SEXY watches!!! Now, I can't decide between the Blair with black crystals 39mm or Black Out Runway 44mm!!! As you can see, they are both totally my style... Let me know what you think!!



Runway


----------



## intrigue

purpleaddict said:


> Hi ladies, I'm back again... I decided to return my Dipped-Dial Baguette Chronograph Watch, Gunmetal watch and purchased the Black Out Runway instead. I love all black SEXY watches!!! Now, I can't decide between the Blair with black crystals 39mm or Black Out Runway 44mm!!! As you can see, they are both totally my style... Let me know what you think!!



your watch looks great! Can i ask who makes your bracelet??


----------



## bluehandbag2345

purpleaddict said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I'm back again... I decided to return my Dipped-Dial Baguette Chronograph Watch, Gunmetal watch and purchased the Black Out Runway instead. I love all black SEXY watches!!! Now, I can't decide between the Blair with black crystals 39mm or Black Out Runway 44mm!!! As you can see, they are both totally my style... Let me know what you think!!



My vote is for the runway watch.


----------



## purpleaddict

intrigue said:


> your watch looks great! Can i ask who makes your bracelet??



I know! I love them both equally.... As for my bracelets, the white leather bracelet with chain and the big crystal bracelet are both from H&M. The black leather bracelet with chain is from TJMaxx. I'm a very black/gunmetal type of girl! ^___^v


----------



## intrigue

purpleaddict said:
			
		

> I know! I love them both equally.... As for my bracelets, the white leather bracelet with chain and the big crystal bracelet are both from H&M. The black leather bracelet with chain is from TJMaxx. I'm a very black/gunmetal type of girl! ^___^v



I love the leather bracelet! Ive been on a kick trying to buy bracelets to match my black watch as well


----------



## mslishab

purpleaddict said:


> Hi guys, I need your help real bad!! I can't choose which one to keep... I'm so torn cause I love them both equally. First one is 44.5mm Gunmetal color and second one is 39mm Black color. I think they are both super sexy! Let me know your thoughts!! ^___^v


 

Hello purpleaddict,

I have been lurking in this forum for awhile. I am a long time Michael Kors watch wearer. I saw your post regarding the dipped dial baguette watch. I have been looking for this model for awhile and I found it on Amazon.com and on ebay, however, I didn't want to purchase the watch at the price that both of these sites were offering, especially, when I saw that Neiman Marcus and Michael Kors had marked the watch down to $146.00. So on Wednesday, I decided to search for the watch again, and I was shocked to see that Neiman Marcus had the watch back in stock, and for the great price of $146.00. I know you returned the watch.  My question to you is if you originally purchased your watch from Neiman? If so, I would like to say thank you! You made my week! My watch will arrive on the 15th! Yaaaaayy! So excited! With tax and no shipping because of the August free shipping code $158.05. Whoo hoo!


----------



## mslishab

purpleaddict said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I'm back again... I decided to return my Dipped-Dial Baguette Chronograph Watch, Gunmetal watch and purchased the Black Out Runway instead. I love all black SEXY watches!!! Now, I can't decide between the Blair with black crystals 39mm or Black Out Runway 44mm!!! As you can see, they are both totally my style... Let me know what you think!!



Both look great on you.  The bigger the better I say, go for the Runway.


----------



## bagee

Runway


----------



## Ms.Qi

I just bought a MK5128 rose gold watch, waiting for it now


----------



## purpleaddict

mslishab said:


> Hello purpleaddict,
> 
> I have been lurking in this forum for awhile. I am a long time Michael Kors watch wearer. I saw your post regarding the dipped dial baguette watch. I have been looking for this model for awhile and I found it on Amazon.com and on ebay, however, I didn't want to purchase the watch at the price that both of these sites were offering, especially, when I saw that Neiman Marcus and Michael Kors had marked the watch down to $146.00. So on Wednesday, I decided to search for the watch again, and I was shocked to see that Neiman Marcus had the watch back in stock, and for the great price of $146.00. I know you returned the watch.  My question to you is if you originally purchased your watch from Neiman? If so, I would like to say thank you! You made my week! My watch will arrive on the 15th! Yaaaaayy! So excited! With tax and no shipping because of the August free shipping code $158.05. Whoo hoo!





I sure did purchase it from Neiman!!!!!!! hahah what a coincidence!!!!!  It is definitely a gorgeous watch, but I am more of a "all black" type of girl at the end. I'm SUPER happy it worked out for you!!!!! Enjoy your new sexy watch!!!!


----------



## baglady2009

purpleaddict said:


> Hi ladies, I'm back again... I decided to return my Dipped-Dial Baguette Chronograph Watch, Gunmetal watch and purchased the Black Out Runway instead. I love all black SEXY watches!!! Now, I can't decide between the Blair with black crystals 39mm or Black Out Runway 44mm!!! As you can see, they are both totally my style... Let me know what you think!!


 
The Runway - looks great with the bracelets.


----------



## barbiee

I have the 5055 and love it!!!


----------



## robbins65

My first MK watch!   MK5491 in Rose Gold.   I love it!


----------



## BellestChele

Just got my first MK watch! I just couldn't resist it at the Nordstrom Anniversary sale. It's the MK 5688.


----------



## Waffle65

robbins65 said:


> View attachment 1829835
> 
> 
> My first MK watch!   MK5491 in Rose Gold.   I love it!



That's GORGEOUS!


----------



## StylePassion

Ms.Qi said:


> hello ladies, just wondering anyone has a rose gold watch? does the color fade? I want to choose between silver and rose gold MK5076 or MK5128  thanks


I was in the MK store the other day and asked that question, because I have a silver (stainless steel) and was interested in either a gold or rose gold MK watch as well. The sales associate there told me that the rose gold wears off more easily than the gold. Just passing that info along to you as well for whatever it's worth.


----------



## StylePassion

purpleaddict said:


> Hi ladies, I'm back again... I decided to return my Dipped-Dial Baguette Chronograph Watch, Gunmetal watch and purchased the Black Out Runway instead. I love all black SEXY watches!!! Now, I can't decide between the Blair with black crystals 39mm or Black Out Runway 44mm!!! As you can see, they are both totally my style... Let me know what you think!!


The Runway looks great on you...


----------



## Ms.Qi

StylePassion said:


> I was in the MK store the other day and asked that question, because I have a silver (stainless steel) and was interested in either a gold or rose gold MK watch as well. The sales associate there told me that the rose gold wears off more easily than the gold. Just passing that info along to you as well for whatever it's worth.



Thanks for the info! I got the rose gold one anyway because I have a silver watch already so I thought it would be nice to have some other color. It's so beautiful and I just couldn't resist
Still waiting for it,very excited!


----------



## Ms.Qi

BellestChele said:


> Just got my first MK watch! I just couldn't resist it at the Nordstrom Anniversary sale. It's the MK 5688.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1830134



It's really pretty,congrats!


----------



## Ms.Qi

robbins65 said:


> View attachment 1829835
> 
> 
> My first MK watch!   MK5491 in Rose Gold.   I love it!



Very nice,congrats!I just ordered a rose gold watch too, waiting for it now...my first MK watch


----------



## StylePassion

Ms.Qi said:


> Thanks for the info! I got the rose gold one anyway because I have a silver watch already so I thought it would be nice to have some other color. It's so beautiful and I just couldn't resist
> Still waiting for it,very excited!



I don't blame you...the rose gold is really pretty...I just couldn't seem to find the specific one I wanted in stock anywhere...grrr! She told me if I got it, to just put some clear nail polish over the clasp area (where the "Michael Kors" is on most of them) to keep it from rubbing when doing things like using the computer etc. or just take it off during those times. Would love to see which one you got if you feel like posting a pic!


----------



## StylePassion

BellestChele said:


> Just got my first MK watch! I just couldn't resist it at the Nordstrom Anniversary sale. It's the MK 5688.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1830134


Beautiful!


----------



## StylePassion

robbins65 said:


> View attachment 1829835
> 
> 
> My first MK watch!   MK5491 in Rose Gold.   I love it!


That's such a beautiful watch in rose gold...I have it in silver, but the rose gold really seems to stand out! Congrats!


----------



## Ms.Qi

StylePassion said:


> I don't blame you...the rose gold is really pretty...I just couldn't seem to find the specific one I wanted in stock anywhere...grrr! She told me if I got it, to just put some clear nail polish over the clasp area (where the "Michael Kors" is on most of them) to keep it from rubbing when doing things like using the computer etc. or just take it off during those times. Would love to see which one you got if you feel like posting a pic!



I've heard of the clear nail polish method  it's worth a try. I will post a picture when I get it


----------



## BellestChele

StylePassion said:


> Beautiful!





Ms.Qi said:


> Very nice,congrats!I just ordered a rose gold watch too, waiting for it now...my first MK watch



Thanks so much! I just love it so much. I just keep staring at it. It's my first gold toned watch too! Normally I'm a silver girl but this one is so special.


----------



## vwsecret

addictedtolove said:


> Was wondering if you ladies could help me out... I NEED this watch
> 
> 
> View attachment 1798745
> 
> 
> Saw it on nordstrom.com and I'm completely in love! However, I would prefer to buy it at Bloomingdales only because I have store credit.. It doesn't say anywhere in the description that it's a Nordstrom's exclusive (which if it was, I assume they would advertise that? Right?)
> 
> View attachment 1798763
> 
> 
> does anyone know if this is exclusively at Nordstrom's? Or how I could find out?! Much appreciated


 
Addictedtolove did you ever get your watch? Ever since you posted this pictures I was in love and really wanted it. However, I had just put myself on "watch probation" a couple of days before, since I have purchased about 5 MK watches in the past 2 months. The Nordstrom Anniversary sale came & went, I still didn't make the purchase, and then on this past Sunday evening, I saw this MK bracelet, and thought what a perfect match it would be for the rose/gold Bradshaw watch. I ordered it today, and I can't wait for them to arrive. How do you like the watch? Please post pictures if you did purchase it. I'm hope the watch & bracelet work well layered together, and wouldn't you know I just found the marching necklace. I'll hold off on the necklace and see if I like the bracelet.


----------



## Ms.Qi

My very first MK watch and it's rose gold! Love


----------



## StylePassion

Ms.Qi said:


> My very first MK watch and it's rose gold! Love


Love it!!!! Is that the regular size or oversize? Hard for me to tell in pics sometimes...it looks oversize to me?


----------



## StylePassion

vwsecret said:


> Addictedtolove did you ever get your watch? Ever since you posted this pictures I was in love and really wanted it. However, I had just put myself on "watch probation" a couple of days before, since I have purchased about 5 MK watches in the past 2 months. The Nordstrom Anniversary sale came & went, I still didn't make the purchase, and then on this past Sunday evening, I saw this MK bracelet, and thought what a perfect match it would be for the rose/gold Bradshaw watch. I ordered it today, and I can't wait for them to arrive. How do you like the watch? Please post pictures if you did purchase it. I'm hope the watch & bracelet work well layered together, and wouldn't you know I just found the marching necklace. I'll hold off on the necklace and see if I like the bracelet.


So pretty! I've never seen those in person....take pics when you get it!


----------



## Ms.Qi

StylePassion said:


> Love it!!!! Is that the regular size or oversize? Hard for me to tell in pics sometimes...it looks oversize to me?



Thanks  it's a regular size,my wrist is small that's why it looks a little big but I love it,I'm glad I got the rose gold color, it looks very pretty


----------



## StylePassion

Ms.Qi said:


> Thanks  it's a regular size,my wrist is small that's why it looks a little big but I love it,I'm glad I got the rose gold color, it looks very pretty



I agree! Very pretty...Congrats!!!


----------



## addictedtolove

vwsecret! Hi! No I haven't got the watch yet  I actually saw it in person this past Sunday and almost died!! It's gorgeous!!! The thing is, I have a lot bloomingdales store credit so I've been waiting patiently for them to get it in stock, but I think I've waited long enough! Lol! I just really want it! I think the rosegold will match my everyday whitegold rings, as opposed to just a solid gold watch.. The bracelet you found is stunning! I might need to get that too  hahah post pics when you get it!!! Hopefully I'll have my watch soon and I will post pics asap!!! 

Ps did you find the bracelet on nordstroms as well?


----------



## intrigue

vwsecret said:


> Addictedtolove did you ever get your watch? Ever since you posted this pictures I was in love and really wanted it. However, I had just put myself on "watch probation" a couple of days before, since I have purchased about 5 MK watches in the past 2 months. The Nordstrom Anniversary sale came & went, I still didn't make the purchase, and then on this past Sunday evening, I saw this MK bracelet, and thought what a perfect match it would be for the rose/gold Bradshaw watch. I ordered it today, and I can't wait for them to arrive. How do you like the watch? Please post pictures if you did purchase it. I'm hope the watch & bracelet work well layered together, and wouldn't you know I just found the marching necklace. I'll hold off on the necklace and see if I like the bracelet.




love the watch and LOVEEEE the bracelet!


----------



## marcheej

gakionna said:


> View attachment 1821081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!i'm a newbie here and this is my first post.i've been wanting this watch for a long time and finally got it!mk watches here in japan are quite expensive but i found this at an outlet store and got an additional 20% discount



Hi *gakionna*. I love your watch. Would you mind telling me it's model number? TIA!


----------



## marcheej

Hi gals! Need your expert advice. I am on the hunt for a rose gold MK watch. But I would like one that is not shiny. Is there a style that is in ALL brushed gold or is it just the one with a combination brushed/shiny rose gold? I want one that is really simple with a rose gold face as well. But I am thinking that the oversized one would be too big on me (as I have small wrists) Maybe a mid-size? I would still like the big watch look. But not one that would look too over-powering as I am only 5'1"  

I like the style of *gakionna* but does this come in the mid-size? Can anyone please give me this model number or ANY OTHER model that would fit my specs? So sorry for my many questions...I am obviously a newbie on MK watches :giggles:


----------



## StylePassion

marcheej said:


> Hi gals! Need your expert advice. I am on the hunt for a rose gold MK watch. But I would like one that is not shiny. Is there a style that is in ALL brushed gold or is it just the one with a combination brushed/shiny rose gold? I want one that is really simple with a rose gold face as well. But I am thinking that the oversized one would be too big on me (as I have small wrists) Maybe a mid-size? I would still like the big watch look. But not one that would look too over-powering as I am only 5'1"
> 
> I like the style of *gakionna* but does this come in the mid-size? Can anyone please give me this model number or ANY OTHER model that would fit my specs? So sorry for my many questions...I am obviously a newbie on MK watches :giggles:


I have the MK5076 which is the regular size (mid size) Runway in Silver, but there is the same style in rose gold I believe it's MK5128 - the larger ones are oversize. - I hope the link works...I'm new here and still figuring things out.

michaelkors.com/p/Michael-Kors-Michael-Kors-Rose-Golden-Midsized-Chronograph-Watch-rose-gold-watch/prod4760008___/?eItemId=prod4760008&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Drose%252Bgold%252Bwatch%2526_requestid%253D61832


----------



## marcheej

StylePassion said:


> I have the MK5076 which is the regular size (mid size) Runway in Silver, but there is the same style in rose gold I believe it's MK5128 - the larger ones are oversize. - I hope the link works...I'm new here and still figuring things out.
> 
> michaelkors.com/p/Michael-Kors-Michael-Kors-Rose-Golden-Midsized-Chronograph-Watch-rose-gold-watch/prod4760008___/?eItemId=prod4760008&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Drose%252Bgold%252Bwatch%2526_requestid%253D61832



thanks you for your quick reply *StylePassion.* Your link doesn't seem to work but I was able to check the style online and this just may be the one! 

One more thing though, if it's not much trouble would you mind posting a modelling pic for size reference purposes? TIA!


----------



## fauxreal

marcheej said:


> thanks you for your quick reply *StylePassion.* Your link doesn't seem to work but I was able to check the style online and this just may be the one!
> 
> One more thing though, if it's not much trouble would you mind posting a modelling pic for size reference purposes? TIA!



check the diameter sizes, stick to 38mm and nothing much larger.


----------



## vwsecret

addictedtolove said:


> vwsecret! Hi! No I haven't got the watch yet  I actually saw it in person this past Sunday and almost died!! It's gorgeous!!! The thing is, I have a lot bloomingdales store credit so I've been waiting patiently for them to get it in stock, but I think I've waited long enough! Lol! I just really want it! I think the rosegold will match my everyday whitegold rings, as opposed to just a solid gold watch.. The bracelet you found is stunning! I might need to get that too  hahah post pics when you get it!!! Hopefully I'll have my watch soon and I will post pics asap!!!
> 
> Ps did you find the bracelet on nordstroms as well?


 

Yes, I found the bracelet on Nordstroms.com, it is called the MK Hollywood link bracelet. I will be sure to post pictures as soon as I receive them both.  Thanks for sharing the original picture.  I hope this link work, if not you should be able to find it if you do a search for Hollywood link bracelet.  Good Luck and please keep me posted.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...tualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=474


----------



## StylePassion

marcheej said:


> thanks you for your quick reply *StylePassion.* Your link doesn't seem to work but I was able to check the style online and this just may be the one!
> 
> One more thing though, if it's not much trouble would you mind posting a modelling pic for size reference purposes? TIA!



SURE! - Here you go...







Sorry for the poor lighting...I just got the camera and haven't figured out how to use it yet! And for reference, I have a really small wrist....the one I'm wearing is the silver version of it MK5076


----------



## StylePassion

marcheej said:


> thanks you for your quick reply *StylePassion.* Your link doesn't seem to work but I was able to check the style online and this just may be the one!
> 
> One more thing though, if it's not much trouble would you mind posting a modelling pic for size reference purposes? TIA!


It's 38MM as well....sorry I forgot to put that in my reply


----------



## marcheej

StylePassion said:


> It's 38MM as well....sorry I forgot to put that in my reply



Thanks very much *StylePassion*. I am sold on this watch!  One more last question, are there any good deals now in California as to where I can purchase this watch? Will let my good friend purchase this for me. TIA!  And she will visit me when she goes to the Philippines


----------



## mslishab

I received my Dipped-Dial Chronograph Watch in Gunmetal.  This watch is sexy!  I can't wait to get it sized!  I may have to go on my lunch break to Nordstrom or Macy's and have them size it for me!  Lol.


----------



## mslishab

The watch I'm wearing today, one of my favorites.  MK8096, rose gold oversized watch.


----------



## BonBonz

mslishab said:


> I received my Dipped-Dial Chronograph Watch in Gunmetal. This watch is sexy! I can't wait to get it sized! I may have to go on my lunch break to Nordstrom or Macy's and have them size it for me! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 1836342


 
Nice! Please post a mod pic when you get it sized!


----------



## StylePassion

marcheej said:


> Thanks very much *StylePassion*. I am sold on this watch!  One more last question, are there any good deals now in California as to where I can purchase this watch? Will let my good friend purchase this for me. TIA!  And she will visit me when she goes to the Philippines



I just got mine at Macy's. Honestly, a reputable store online is probably the best way to find a deal...like Bloomingdale's or Dillard's, etc. or a reputable watch store. I got another one discounted from www.discountwatchstore.com I think they are in CT. Sometimes you can find some on eBay, but just be careful though, because you have to check out the seller to make sure it's authentic. (I've been selling on eBay since '99 , so if you have an auction you have a question about as to whether it's authentic, etc. you can def link me and I can help if you need.) Hope this helps.


----------



## StylePassion

StylePassion said:


> I just got mine at Macy's. Honestly, a reputable store online is probably the best way to find a deal...like Bloomingdale's or Dillard's, etc. or a reputable watch store. I got another one discounted from www.discountwatchstore.com I think they are in CT. Sometimes you can find some on eBay, but just be careful though, because you have to check out the seller to make sure it's authentic. (I've been selling on eBay since '99 , so if you have an auction you have a question about as to whether it's authentic, etc. you can def link me and I can help if you need.) Hope this helps.


P.S. - The MK Outlet store here sells the watches at full price as well - so there's no price difference between there and a retail store.


----------



## mslishab

I got a couple of links taken out.   I'm wearing this baby tomorrow!


----------



## themaine

mslishab- I love your new gunmetal watch!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Yeah... I need the Lexington in gold. Who has the next sale coming up?! Lol


----------



## Arantxa

Hi girls! I wanna buy the Mk 5055 but in some reviews I read the gold rubbing off...   is this true? Anybody has it and wear it everyday and the color fade off? Thanks!


----------



## LittleLucy

GingerSnap527 said:


> Yeah... I need the Lexington in gold. Who has the next sale coming up?! Lol



Just bought this watch on Saturday!  I Love it!!  The perfect watch I have been searching for years!


----------



## BonBonz

My espresso/chocolate brown Ritz chronograph watch MK5547 I bought two weeks ago.  Still need to have a link removed which is why it's shoved up higher on my wrist. I love the color, and it's a great size!


----------



## KathSummers

BonBonz said:
			
		

> My espresso/chocolate brown Ritz chronograph watch MK5547 I bought two weeks ago.  Still need to have a link removed which is why it's shoved up higher on my wrist. I love the color, and it's a great size!



Gorgeous, absolutely stunning!


----------



## Arantxa

Arantxa said:


> Hi girls! I wanna buy the Mk 5055 but in some reviews I read the gold rubbing off...   is this true? Anybody has it and wear it everyday and the color fade off? Thanks!



Anybody?


----------



## intrigue

Arantxa said:
			
		

> Anybody?



I have the MK5223. RG with white face and the RG has rubbed off. Here is a pic with and without flash. It doesn't bother me because it's on the underside but it's pretty bad. And this is not an everyday watch. 





I also have a RG bracelet, it's the buckle one. I've only worn it....maybe 5x? And I noticed the inside is worn almost completely! I'm debating if I should take it in to exchange?? I think it was $95 and it really should not be in such bad condition but I think that this would happen again 





I have several Gold watches and have noticed they also rub slightly BUT not nearly as bad. I've had my hold watches for years and it doesn't look as bad as my RG. 

Idk if somehow I ended up with defects or if this is just normal with MK.


----------



## Scorpio1101

My first MK watch


----------



## BellestChele

Scorpio1101 said:


> My first MK watch



Gorgeous!! What's the model number? I may need this one.


----------



## Scorpio1101

BellestChele said:


> Gorgeous!! What's the model number? I may need this one.


Thanks!  It is MK 5650, Ritz chronograph tricolor.  I knew it was what I wanted as soon as I saw it.


----------



## Arantxa

Thanks intrigue a very helpful answer :tpfrox:

But its a shame I love it  perhaps I'll buy the silver one the MK5353 or maybe a DKNY watch, the model NY8181...  Scorpio1101 your MK5650 its great too.


----------



## BellestChele

Scorpio1101 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  It is MK 5650, Ritz chronograph tricolor.  I knew it was what I wanted as soon as I saw it.



Thanks so much!! I actually remember seeing that at Nordstrom and loving it! It's so pretty. I adore the mother of pearl face with the tri tone colors! Congrats!!


----------



## marcheej

Hi! Can anyone please tell me the model number of the yellow gold tone equivalent of the MK5076? TIA!


----------



## StylePassion

Arantxa said:


> Thanks intrigue a very helpful answer :tpfrox:
> 
> But its a shame I love it  perhaps I'll buy the silver one the MK5353 or maybe a DKNY watch, the model NY8181...  Scorpio1101 your MK5650 its great too.


Hi, I have the MK5353 and I love it! I really recommend it...it's beautiful! The stainless steel silver never comes off and it can be buffed from scratches. I even asked at the MK store and the SA recommended either silver/stainless or gold, that the RG might, in fact, rub off more easily than the regular gold. I only have stainless ones now though, so I can't speak to that.


----------



## StylePassion

marcheej said:


> hi! Can anyone please tell me the model number of the yellow gold tone equivalent of the mk5076? Tia!


mk5055


----------



## Moi2007

hi! I've been wanting to buy a Michael Kors watch and bracelet and found some new ones on ebay at a great price. So, has anyone here  bought brand new from ebay and are they authentic? TIA.


----------



## policuhi

rainyjewels said:


> i have one - white midsize chrono with gold accents -


That is so cute! I am interested in the new rose gold ones..


----------



## marcheej

StylePassion said:


> mk5055



Oh I see! =) I will have a friend buy it for me. So I can just say Michael Kors 5055? The size would be automatically 38mm? Are there different watch faces? So sorry for my ignorance, just want to be sure that the one who will buy for me won't have a hard time


----------



## Scorpio1101

BellestChele said:


> Thanks so much!! I actually remember seeing that at Nordstrom and loving it! It's so pretty. I adore the mother of pearl face with the tri tone colors! Congrats!!



Thanks!  I decided the tricolor was a perfect combo for me since I wear mixed, gold/white gold jewelry and I love rose gold.


----------



## S.Mills

Arantxa said:
			
		

> Hi girls! I wanna buy the Mk 5055 but in some reviews I read the gold rubbing off...   is this true? Anybody has it and wear it everyday and the color fade off? Thanks!



I have four MK watches and both of my gold watches starts rubbing off after a while. I dont know what it is. I do wear them the most though.


----------



## laeticia

Does the color wear off mostly on the bottom? I'm looking for a rose gold watch myself


----------



## vwsecret

I received the Bradshaw MK5651 rose and yellow gold tone watch. I was really excited to receive this watch and the bracelet. As a few of the others have posted, this is a beautiful watch, however, the rose gold is subtle, ok, really, really subtle. so sublte that when I first opened the box, I thought they sent me the wrong watch, it looked to be all gold tone. After taking into much brighter light I could see the rose gold tone. The bracelet is a perfect match, the rose gold is very, very subtle. I've not made up my mind if I'm going to keep the watch, but the bracelet is a keeper, very well made, and very comfortable.


----------



## S.Mills

laeticia said:
			
		

> Does the color wear off mostly on the bottom? I'm looking for a rose gold watch myself



It runs off on the bottom.


----------



## vwsecret

S.Mills said:


> It runs off on the bottom.


 when did you purchase your watches?


----------



## S.Mills

vwsecret said:
			
		

> when did you purchase your watches?



I got the big face one last valentines day which is the one on the right and the one on the left I got about two or three years ago as a birthday gift in December. The big face one came from the MK store and the other one from Macy's.


----------



## intrigue

laeticia said:
			
		

> Does the color wear off mostly on the bottom? I'm looking for a rose gold watch myself



My watches have worn off by the clasp because that's where it rubs most (like at the computer). It doesn't bother me so much because it doesn't take away from the watch face.


----------



## leslie_x

my first MK watch


----------



## KathSummers

leslie_x said:
			
		

> my first MK watch



So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## StylePassion

marcheej said:


> Oh I see! =) I will have a friend buy it for me. So I can just say Michael Kors 5055? The size would be automatically 38mm? Are there different watch faces? So sorry for my ignorance, just want to be sure that the one who will buy for me won't have a hard time



Hi, Yes the MK5055 is exactly like the MK5076 in every way shape and form except it's gold instead of silver.  Enjoy!!


----------



## jaijai1012

vwsecret said:
			
		

> I received the Bradshaw MK5651 rose and yellow gold tone watch. I was really excited to receive this watch and the bracelet. As a few of the others have posted, this is a beautiful watch, however, the rose gold is subtle, ok, really, really subtle. so sublte that when I first opened the box, I thought they sent me the wrong watch, it looked to be all gold tone. After taking into much brighter light I could see the rose gold tone. The bracelet is a perfect match, the rose gold is very, very subtle. I've not made up my mind if I'm going to keep the watch, but the bracelet is a keeper, very well made, and very comfortable.



Hi dear, can you please take a mod pic of them being worn together? Thanks!


----------



## marcheej

StylePassion said:


> Hi, Yes the MK5055 is exactly like the MK5076 in every way shape and form except it's gold instead of silver.  Enjoy!!



Yay! Thanks very much for the info *StylePassion.*I have decided that this is the one I want instead of the rose gold


----------



## vwsecret

jaijai1012 said:


> Hi dear, can you please take a mod pic of them being worn together? Thanks!


 
I would be happy too, except, I returned the bracelet to Nordstrom's and purchased it from Macys's today so I could get the additional 25% off.  (Macy's just got it in) I had to order on-line, so I won't have until later this week.  If you are still interested, I'll be happy to upload a picture.
I will say that the braclet is wide, so if you have a small wrist, layering both the watch & the bravelet might be too much!  I had not decided if I'm going to layer on the same arm or not, either way the bracelet is beautiful and I can always wear it on my right wrist.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

My latest addition to my MK watch family  slowly filling up my watch case one day at a time. 


Michael Kors Parker Glitz Watch Silver, I love her! It's my first slim MK watch and I can see already it will be used for formal occasions and everyday.  It's classy and sparkly at the same time. It still retails at MK for $225 I got her on sale for $135! so happy!


----------



## Sree

This is my MK Parker watch in bone. I actually wanted a gold but when I found this in Nordstrom I so much loved it . It is less flashy then the gold and so elegant


----------



## leslie_x

KathSummers said:


> So pretty! Congrats!



thanks


----------



## BellestChele

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> My latest addition to my MK watch family  slowly filling up my watch case one day at a time.
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Parker Glitz Watch Silver, I love her! It's my first slim MK watch and I can see already it will be used for formal occasions and everyday.  It's classy and sparkly at the same time. It still retails at MK for $225 I got her on sale for $135! so happy!



Congrats!! I was just looking at that exact watch yesterday at Nordstrom! It was still full price though, I like yours better!  Where did you find this beauty?


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

BellestChele said:


> Congrats!! I was just looking at that exact watch yesterday at Nordstrom! It was still full price though, I like yours better!  Where did you find this beauty?



Thank you! I got her on sale at the P/X (shopping center on army base)


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Sree said:


> This is my MK Parker watch in bone. I actually wanted a gold but when I found this in Nordstrom I so much loved it . It is less flashy then the gold and so elegant




so pretty and elegant!


----------



## BellestChele

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Thank you! I got her on sale at the P/X (shopping center on army base)



Oh wow, great deal!!


----------



## Allshinythings

MK 5491 in rose gold. Got it in June and I am still in love with it.


----------



## Allshinythings

mk 5450 in rose gold. Just purchased 2 weeks ago. Super love!!!


----------



## Sree

mrsbagalot1222 said:
			
		

> so pretty and elegant!



Thanks mrsbagalot


----------



## Sree

AmokedFish said:
			
		

> MK 5491 in rose gold. Got it in June and I am still in love with it.



Very nice and elegant. It has that chic professional look. I was debating between gold and rose but felt it won't suit my skin tone so settled for gold. It's looks very good on your wrist! Enjoy


----------



## laeticia

S.Mills said:
			
		

> It runs off on the bottom.



Thanks for the pics, good to know that it's mostly on the bottom and can't be seen


----------



## Allshinythings

Sree said:
			
		

> Very nice and elegant. It has that chic professional look. I was debating between gold and rose but felt it won't suit my skin tone so settled for gold. It's looks very good on your wrist! Enjoy



Thank you Sree. Yours looks fabulous too. I am usually a gold person but the rose gold is so pretty too.


----------



## kenzibray

I have a MK5193 (Limited Edition Signature Watch in Gold) that I just don't wear enough. I want to sell but is there a better site than eBay? Last time I tried to sell something via eBay I kept being contacted by a bunch of scammers.


----------



## addictedtolove

Well I finally got my Bradshaw in the Gold/ Rose Gold  it's exactly what I wanted! The very subtle rose gold is just enough, and helps my white gold jewelry tie into the watch .. Very happy, will post more arm pics soon!


----------



## Sree

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> so pretty and elegant!


 thank you


----------



## Sree

AmokedFish said:


> Thank you Sree. Yours looks fabulous too. I am usually a gold person but the rose gold is so pretty too.


Thank you amokedfish


----------



## Sree

addictedtolove said:


> Well I finally got my Bradshaw in the Gold/ Rose Gold  it's exactly what I wanted! The very subtle rose gold is just enough, and helps my white gold jewelry tie into the watch .. Very happy, will post more arm pics soon!
> 
> View attachment 1850050


good one


----------



## StylePassion

I was in Nordstrom today and saw the MK8227 Bronze Oversize Runway. I'm torn - I can't decide if I like it or not.....I wondered what everyone else thinks of this watch??? http://www.michaelkors.com/p/Michael-Kors-Michael-Kors-Oversized-Runway-Chronograph-Watch-Bronze-mk8227/prod15220005___/?eItemId=prod15220005&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dmk8227%2526_requestid%253D2558


----------



## Thatsfabulous

StylePassion said:


> I was in Nordstrom today and saw the MK8227 Bronze Oversize Runway. I'm torn - I can't decide if I like it or not.....I wondered what everyone else thinks of this watch??? http://www.michaelkors.com/p/Michae...ml%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dmk8227%26_requestid%3D2558


I like it, the bronze is different and unique. I'd like to see how it looked if the face was a different colour or a lighter shade though so not all bronze.


----------



## StylePassion

Thatsfabulous said:


> I like it, the bronze is different and unique. I'd like to see how it looked if the face was a different colour or a lighter shade though so not all bronze.


I thought exactly the same thing about the face of the watch - I just saw one for $112 at Nordstrom Rack and was tempted LOL


----------



## fieldsinspring

LOVE MK watches!!! My first silver one I got from dh for Christmas - two toned dh just got me for my birthday 2 weeks ago


----------



## BellestChele

fieldsinspring said:


> LOVE MK watches!!! My first silver one I got from dh for Christmas - two toned dh just got me for my birthday 2 weeks ago



Beautiful!! And we're watch twins!!  I have the exact two tone watch. Well, I don't have it yet...it's set aside for Christmas from my parents. But I still take it out of the box and admire it. lol. And I just ordered the Blair watch and it's silver like yours but the face has rosegold around it. Too funny. We have great taste!


----------



## pandorabox

fieldsinspring said:


> LOVE MK watches!!! My first silver one I got from dh for Christmas - two toned dh just got me for my birthday 2 weeks ago



So shiny and pretty! I love the sparkle!!


----------



## Allshinythings

fieldsinspring said:
			
		

> LOVE MK watches!!! My first silver one I got from dh for Christmas - two toned dh just got me for my birthday 2 weeks ago



Gorgeous!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

fieldsinspring said:


> LOVE MK watches!!! My first silver one I got from dh for Christmas - two toned dh just got me for my birthday 2 weeks ago



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## purse_lover1988

My first MK ceramic watch. I love it and wear it everyday.


----------



## vwsecret

purse_lover1988 said:


> My first MK ceramic watch. I love it and wear it everyday.



Congrats! Your watch is beautiful. I love MK ceramic watches!


----------



## Roe

My first Michael Kors watch. I fell in love with it when I saw it in the latest catalogue.
oops I downloaded the pic upside down.


----------



## yellowdaisy14

This makes #9 to my mk collection


----------



## addictedtolove

addictedtolove said:
			
		

> Well I finally got my Bradshaw in the Gold/ Rose Gold  it's exactly what I wanted! The very subtle rose gold is just enough, and helps my white gold jewelry tie into the watch .. Very happy, will post more arm pics soon!



Here's some more pics!!




















I'm in love


----------



## honeybunch

Just bought a Michael Kors rose gold watch.  Wore it for the first time today and then when I got home I noticed a really tiny chip on the frame of the face.  It's black as if the rose gold coating has been chipped off.  I was really careful when I wore it so i know it didn't hit against anything as I was really aware at all times of what I was doing with that hand, so not quite sure how that chip got there unless it was there when I bought it.  It's made me really paranoid about wearing it again if it's that delicate.


----------



## addictedtolove

honeybunch said:
			
		

> Just bought a Michael Kors rose gold watch.  Wore it for the first time today and then when I got home I noticed a really tiny chip on the frame of the face.  It's black as if the rose gold coating has been chipped off.  I was really careful when I wore it so i know it didn't hit against anything as I was really aware at all times of what I was doing with that hand, so not quite sure how that chip got there unless it was there when I bought it.  It's made me really paranoid about wearing it again if it's that delicate.



That's weird I would take it back ..I've had mine for just about a year and wear it almost everyday and I am definitely not careful at all and that's never happened to me!


----------



## honeybunch

addictedtolove said:


> That's weird I would take it back ..I've had mine for just about a year and wear it almost everyday and I am definitely not careful at all and that's never happened to me!



It's really, really tiny, barely noticeable.  It just looks like a black speck but when you scratch your nail across it, you can feel it's like a chip.  Do you think I should take it back?  They would probably just think I'd done it myself or think I'm just fussing over nothing as it's so small.


----------



## addictedtolove

honeybunch said:
			
		

> It's really, really tiny, barely noticeable.  It just looks like a black speck but when you scratch your nail across it, you can feel it's like a chip.  Do you think I should take it back?  They would probably just think I'd done it myself or think I'm just fussing over nothing as it's so small.



It's def worth a shot, ESP if you just got it!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

honeybunch said:


> It's really, really tiny, barely noticeable.  It just looks like a black speck but when you scratch your nail across it, you can feel it's like a chip.  Do you think I should take it back?  They would probably just think I'd done it myself or think I'm just fussing over nothing as it's so small.



Can you post a pic?  And enlarge the area so we can see.  This happened to a co worker of mine... But she knew it was because she put her perfume on after she put her watch on which we all know is a "no no"!!!!  Sorry this happened to you!


----------



## honeybunch

Mrs. Mac said:


> Can you post a pic?  And enlarge the area so we can see.  This happened to a co worker of mine... But she knew it was because she put her perfume on after she put her watch on which we all know is a "no no"!!!!  Sorry this happened to you!



Hi, I'm so bad at posting pics, it never works for me!  My bf thinks I'm being too picky as it's really tiny.  I never put perfume on after my jewellery.  It definitely looks like a chip or deep scratch. But I know I didn't knock it on anything because I was so careful when I wore it and I only had it on for 2 hours.  I feel a bit silly taking it back because it's such a small scratch but I'm really OCD about these things and it bugs me knowing it's there!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

honeybunch said:


> Hi, I'm so bad at posting pics, it never works for me!  My bf thinks I'm being too picky as it's really tiny.  I never put perfume on after my jewellery.  It definitely looks like a chip or deep scratch. But I know I didn't knock it on anything because I was so careful when I wore it and I only had it on for 2 hours.  I feel a bit silly taking it back because it's such a small scratch but I'm really OCD about these things and it bugs me knowing it's there!



If it really bugs you I would try to bring it back.  You will constantly be staring at it instead of enjoying it!  Let us know what you decide!!!  Good luck!


----------



## honeybunch

Mrs. Mac said:


> If it really bugs you I would try to bring it back.  You will constantly be staring at it instead of enjoying it!  Let us know what you decide!!!  Good luck!



Thanks! I'll let you know.


----------



## BellestChele

Just got my latest MK watch addition! Blair in silver and rosegold MK5459. I love it! The rosegold is so simple and subtle yet really brings a lot to the watch.


----------



## addictedtolove

BellestChele said:
			
		

> Just got my latest MK watch addition! Blair in silver and rosegold MK5459. I love it! The rosegold is so simple and subtle yet really brings a lot to the watch.



I love this watch!!! Congrats its gorgeous!  I was going to get it as a grad present for my sister ...maybe I still should haha


----------



## BellestChele

addictedtolove said:


> I love this watch!!! Congrats its gorgeous!  I was going to get it as a grad present for my sister ...maybe I still should haha



Thanks so much!! I love it too! It's funny, I fell in love with it a couple weeks ago at Nordstrom but didn't take the plunge. Then I found it last week on Nordstrom's website, for 40% off! I couldn't resist it then! lol.


----------



## addictedtolove

BellestChele said:
			
		

> Thanks so much!! I love it too! It's funny, I fell in love with it a couple weeks ago at Nordstrom but didn't take the plunge. Then I found it last week on Nordstrom's website, for 40% off! I couldn't resist it then! lol.



Oh stop!!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## cey.red

I have this in gold  wear it almost everyday its my favourite.



BellestChele said:


> Just got my latest MK watch addition! Blair in silver and rosegold MK5459. I love it! The rosegold is so simple and subtle yet really brings a lot to the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859629


----------



## BellestChele

cey.red said:


> I have this in gold  wear it almost everyday its my favourite.



Yay, thanks! I haven't even had this one sized yet but I'm already eyeing the silver or the two toned one. Such an addiction!


----------



## johannamaria

This is my contribution to this thread...
I got this a long time ago but still like it a lot
Thanks for letting me share!!
Have a great day y'all


----------



## johannamaria

johannamaria said:


> This is my contribution to this thread...
> I got this a long time ago but still like it a lot
> Thanks for letting me share!!
> Have a great day y'all



Oeps:shame:
You asked for a special MK type wrong post sorry:shame:


----------



## terrianne

johannamaria said:


> This is my contribution to this thread...
> I got this a long time ago but still like it a lot
> Thanks for letting me share!!
> Have a great day y'all



Super cute!


----------



## johannamaria

terrianne said:
			
		

> Super cute!



Thank you  x


----------



## Thatsfabulous

honeybunch said:


> Thanks! I'll let you know.


How did you get on?
I'm exactly the same as you, I would have taken it back that shouldn't have happened regardelss of how small chip is plus it may get bigger.


----------



## Thatsfabulous

StylePassion said:


> I thought exactly the same thing about the face of the watch - I just saw one for $112 at Nordstrom Rack and was tempted LOL


Did you decide to buy it? That is a good price, least you know NR get them in all the time if it's sold already or you decide not to buy they will get more MK watches in-stock.


----------



## nashpoo

Don't mind the disneyland bracelets haha. But I love my rose gold watch!


----------



## honeybunch

Thatsfabulous said:


> How did you get on?
> I'm exactly the same as you, I would have taken it back that shouldn't have happened regardelss of how small chip is plus it may get bigger.



Hi, I didn't take it back in the end.  I showed it to some of my friends and family and most of them could hardly see it.  I have really good eyesight for close-up things so I could see it easily.  For some reason, it's less obvious in artificial light, but you can see it more easily when you're outside.  I just felt a bit silly returning it when the SAs probably wouldnt even be able to see it.  I also think its a bit too late now as I bought it a week ago.  If I'd returned it a day or two after I think it would have been better.  I'm just going to live with it.


----------



## ilax27

Does anyone know the ID for a smaller version of the MK5216? I have tiny wrists and I think the MK5216 might be too big/bulky for me. Thanks in advance


----------



## StylePassion

Thatsfabulous said:


> Did you decide to buy it? That is a good price, least you know NR get them in all the time if it's sold already or you decide not to buy they will get more MK watches in-stock.



Nope, I ended up getting the MK8077 Gold Oversized Runway that I've really wanted all along. Seeing the bronze looking "almost" gold on my wrist just made me realize I should just get the exact one I want vs. ending up getting a bunch of them that I like, but don't love.


----------



## StylePassion

HELP?! WHICH ONE SHOULD I KEEP?


----------



## addictedtolove

StylePassion said:
			
		

> HELP?! WHICH ONE SHOULD I KEEP?



I personally like the second one!


----------



## Allshinythings

StylePassion said:
			
		

> HELP?! WHICH ONE SHOULD I KEEP?



I like the first one.


----------



## Allshinythings

My new babies. 

Gold oversize runway and silver camellia. Love them! I need to get them resized tomorrow.


----------



## StylePassion

AmokedFish said:


> My new babies.
> 
> Gold oversize runway and silver camellia. Love them! I need to get them resized tomorrow.


So pretty! I have the gold oversize runway too and I am in love with it!!! I've never seen the silver Camellia yet....VERY pretty! Congrats!


----------



## TiffanyS88

Cameron from the Spring/Summer 2012 collection.


----------



## vwsecret

Has anyone else see the new MK watches that are being sold at Nordstroms?  I didn't see them on the MK site yet only on the Nordstorms.com site.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/C/michael-michael-kors-watches?scroll=414&origin=category
The first one is the 

Michael Kors 'Gramercy' Round Bracelet Watch
next is 3 versions of the Michael Kors 'Pippa' Round Bracelet Watch
2 new versions of the large Runway watch
the sim Runway watch
and the Showstopper w/ leather.


----------



## addictedtolove

vwsecret said:
			
		

> Has anyone else see the new MK watches that are being sold at Nordstroms?  I didn't see them on the MK site yet only on the Nordstorms.com site.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/C/michael-michael-kors-watches?scroll=414&origin=category
> The first one is the
> 
> Michael Kors 'Gramercy' Round Bracelet Watch
> next is 3 versions of the Michael Kors 'Pippa' Round Bracelet Watch
> 2 new versions of the large Runway watch
> the sim Runway watch
> and the Showstopper w/ leather.



The silver/gold watch with the roman numerals is called the Bradshaw.. They sell it in MK stores but not in the two tone combo... I just got the Bradshaw in the gold/rose gold combo and I wore it into the store all the sales associates went crazy saying they've never even seen pics of that color combo! Nordstrom must have an awesome exclusive contract with MK!


----------



## vwsecret

addictedtolove said:


> The silver/gold watch with the roman numerals is called the Bradshaw.. They sell it in MK stores but not in the two tone combo... I just got the Bradshaw in the gold/rose gold combo and I wore it into the store all the sales associates went crazy saying they've never even seen pics of that color combo! Nordstrom must have an awesome exclusive contract with MK!


 
Addicted to love, I love the Bradshaw watch, I also have it in the rose gold/yellow gold watch and bracelet, I purchased it about a month ago, I really like it, however, I do wish there was more of a color difference between the two colors, like in the pictures on the website, that said, I'm still keeping it and love it.


----------



## addictedtolove

vwsecret said:
			
		

> Addicted to love, I love the Bradshaw watch, I also have it in the rose gold/yellow gold watch and bracelet, I purchased it about a month ago, I really like it, however, I do wish there was more of a color difference between the two colors, like in the pictures on the website, that said, I'm still keeping it and love it.



Vwsecret,  that bracelet is gorgeous! Did you get that from Nordstrom's as well?!


----------



## vwsecret

addictedtolove said:


> Vwsecret, that bracelet is gorgeous! Did you get that from Nordstrom's as well?!


 
Yes, I originally purchased it from Nordstorms, it's called the Hollywood link bracelet, (i just noticed it is no longer available, bummer) prior to receiving it, I found that Macy's just received it, I was able to purchase it for an additional 25% off with "the shop for the cause" weekend coupon at Macy's, so I returned the original one to my local Nordstorms. The bracelet is wonderful, it's pretty wide but I love it! There is also a matching necklace and earrings. I may purchase the necklace but at $350, will wait til it goes on sale. Nordstorms calls it the Hollywood link bracelet and Macy's calls it the two-toned bracelet (they are the same bracelet). 


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-hollywood-link-bracelet/3364287?origin=stylenumsearch

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/michael-kors-bracelet-two-tone-deco-link-bracelet?ID=713316

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...e?ID=713318&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## coralrush

Can anyone with a MK Chain Link / curb link watch (e.g. MK 3131, 5387, 5388, 3149, 4222 etc. or see pic below) help me with sizing?

I have tiny wrists, < 5.5" diameter or so... I need 6 links taken out of my MK Runway.  Is there even that number of links to take out of the chain link watch?  I know a bunch of the wrist size is taken up with the "chains", so there are less links on the watch... or can the "chain" parts be taken out on their own?  I really hope it fits, love the look of this watch!!

thanks in advance!


----------



## vwsecret

coralrush said:


> Can anyone with a MK Chain Link / curb link watch (e.g. MK 3131, 5387, 5388, 3149, 4222 etc. or see pic below) help me with sizing?
> 
> I have tiny wrists, < 5.5" diameter or so... I need 6 links taken out of my MK Runway. Is there even that number of links to take out of the chain link watch? I know a bunch of the wrist size is taken up with the "chains", so there are less links on the watch... or can the "chain" parts be taken out on their own? I really hope it fits, love the look of this watch!!
> 
> thanks in advance!


 
Coralrush, as you can see I LOVE this type link watch, however, the downside is you do not have much flexibility in sizing. The metal watches only provide 1 "double claps" link that is removable, you can not remove the oval chain links only the square link that is in the back (see the small section that I've taken out). If you are able to try one on at a store, you will be able to take out the double claps while standing there. The ceramic watches (black & white watches) have slightly more room for adjustments, where you are able to remove the individual links at the back of the watch, once again, you are not able to remove the oval links, I guess you could always have a jeweler or watch person actually cut the links if you really wanted. On average, watches are made for the average size wrists (7 -7 1/2) so if you remove the double claps that might bring it down to a (6 or 6 1/2). This watch is meant to be worn like a bracelet, kind of loose, so this might work for you. All that said, it would be best for you to try one on. Good luck and please keep me posted. I hope this information helps. Now it's off to work.


----------



## nc.girl

coralrush said:


> Can anyone with a MK Chain Link / curb link watch (e.g. MK 3131, 5387, 5388, 3149, 4222 etc. or see pic below) help me with sizing?
> 
> I have tiny wrists, < 5.5" diameter or so... I need 6 links taken out of my MK Runway.  Is there even that number of links to take out of the chain link watch?  I know a bunch of the wrist size is taken up with the "chains", so there are less links on the watch... or can the "chain" parts be taken out on their own?  I really hope it fits, love the look of this watch!!
> 
> thanks in advance!



My wrists measure 5.25" when measured snugly. I have one of the MK ceramic curb link watches in white, and it fits me just fine. This watch is designed to have more of a loose fit like a bracelet. But as *vwsecret* said, the metal curb link watches do not have quite as much room for sizing as the ceramic curb link watches do. I agree that you should try one on and see if it will work for you.


----------



## coralrush

vwsecret said:


> Coralrush, as you can see I LOVE this type link watch, however, the downside is you do not have much flexibility in sizing. The metal watches only provide 1 "double claps" link that is removable, you can not remove the oval chain links only the square link that is in the back (see the small section that I've taken out). If you are able to try one on at a store, you will be able to take out the double claps while standing there. The ceramic watches (black & white watches) have slightly more room for adjustments, where you are able to remove the individual links at the back of the watch, once again, you are not able to remove the oval links, I guess you could always have a jeweler or watch person actually cut the links if you really wanted. On average, watches are made for the average size wrists (7 -7 1/2) so if you remove the double claps that might bring it down to a (6 or 6 1/2). This watch is meant to be worn like a bracelet, kind of loose, so this might work for you. All that said, it would be best for you to try one on. Good luck and please keep me posted. I hope this information helps. Now it's off to work.



Thank you!!  I was so hoping you'd reply as I was recently lusting over that pic of yours with all your curb link watches in the box!!  That photo is so helpful, good to know.  I guess it might be a bit borderline for me and I'll have to try one on myself.  Sucks because all the MK retailers and MK stores in my city are out of these styles and I was wanting to order online.  I guess next time I am on vacation in another city I will track one down to try on!!


----------



## coralrush

nc.girl said:


> My wrists measure 5.25" when measured snugly. I have one of the MK ceramic curb link watches in white, and it fits me just fine. This watch is designed to have more of a loose fit like a bracelet. But as *vwsecret* said, the metal curb link watches do not have quite as much room for sizing as the ceramic curb link watches do. I agree that you should try one on and see if it will work for you.



Thanks!  Good to know about the ceramic watches.  How many of the links on the ceramic watches can be taken out?  How many did you have to take out of yours?


----------



## missmoimoi

I've just started to look at watches now and of course, I could not miss MK watches!  
Can someone verify if I understand the Runway watch sizing? 

Mini = 33 mm
Mid = 38 mm
OS = 44 mm

Sad to say, wherever I shop, even with a substantial selection...I have not found all 3 sizes all at once...not even close and certainly not the same Runway watch.  Then there's the question of loving this watch with and/or without glitz...and so many colours...rose gold, chocolate brown and black!  

I'm wanting an entire wardrobe of watches now!  Loving MbMJ watches too!!!  Omega and Movado....


----------



## nc.girl

coralrush said:


> Thanks!  Good to know about the ceramic watches.  How many of the links on the ceramic watches can be taken out?  How many did you have to take out of yours?



I'll have to wait til I'm at home this evening and count how many links are in sitting in my jewelry armoire (I'll try really hard to remember to do this lol). I do know that every single link in my watch that could be taken out was removed, if that helps any. There are only two flat links left on my watch now; the ones that have part of the clasp built into them. My curb link watch fits perfectly. It's a little loose, but not so loose that it can slide down onto my hand farther than it should. Here's a pic of mine; I just happen to be wearing it today. The way you see it in the pic is as far as it can slide down my wrist.


----------



## loveceline30

I have 3! I love MK watches)


----------



## firstaid

I am not sure where to put this, but has anyone changed the battery in their watches specifically MK5055? Does anyone know what type of battery MK watches take?


----------



## nc.girl

firstaid said:


> I am not sure where to put this, but has anyone changed the battery in their watches specifically MK5055? Does anyone know what type of battery MK watches take?



I am not sure which type of battery it takes; I always have a jeweler replace all my watch batteries. My jeweler only charges $5, so I figure it's a lot safer than me attempting to do it myself lol.


----------



## purse_lover1988

What kind of bracelet should I get to go with my white ceramic watch? I like the look of bracelet mixed up with the watch on the same arm. However I'm afraid the watch will get all scratched up since I'm very careful with mine. Any suggestions??? Thank you for your help.


----------



## babycinnamon

Hi! Anyone on here have the MK5411? Do you think it is too blingy for everyday wear?? Thanks 

I've attached an image for reference!


----------



## TiffanyS88

lorraignediau said:


> I have 3! I love MK watches)


nice collection.


----------



## TiffanyS88

babycinnamon said:


> Hi! Anyone on here have the MK5411? Do you think it is too blingy for everyday wear?? Thanks
> 
> I've attached an image for reference!


I think it's perfect for any occasion.


----------



## Mitzy

purse_lover1988 said:


> What kind of bracelet should I get to go with my white ceramic watch? I like the look of bracelet mixed up with the watch on the same arm. However I'm afraid the watch will get all scratched up since I'm very careful with mine. Any suggestions??? Thank you for your help.



You could get a leather bracelet. I just bought a lovely white leather and rose gold BCBG bracelet that looks good with my BHG watch on a white leather band. (Yeah, I know BHG, yuck, but it was my mother's and has sentimental value.)


----------



## lunnul

babycinnamon said:


> Hi! Anyone on here have the MK5411? Do you think it is too blingy for everyday wear?? Thanks
> 
> I've attached an image for reference!



Not too blingy at all! would wear at any time. but then again mine is super blingy and I wear on an everyday basis


----------



## babycinnamon

lunnul said:
			
		

> Not too blingy at all! would wear at any time. but then again mine is super blingy and I wear on an everyday basis



thanks! yours looks great on you  what size face is yours? 

I'm over the bling factor lol but now I'm wondering if 43mm is too large for my tiny wrist!


----------



## loveceline30

TiffanyS88 said:
			
		

> nice collection.



Thanks Tiffany)


----------



## loveceline30

babycinnamon said:
			
		

> Hi! Anyone on here have the MK5411? Do you think it is too blingy for everyday wear?? Thanks
> 
> I've attached an image for reference!



Not at all. My bestfriend has the same watch and she wears it everyday. Oh and my sis in law have a gold one and she wears it everyday too)


----------



## lunnul

babycinnamon said:


> thanks! yours looks great on you  what size face is yours?
> 
> I'm over the bling factor lol but now I'm wondering if 43mm is too large for my tiny wrist!




I'm pretty sure they are the same size, I held them both side by side when I was trying to decide which one to get. I ended up getting this one because I have too much silver accessories and wanted something gold (my store only had yours in silver but I know it came in a bunch of different colors). It is big and I think that's the way it's meant to look, kind of like a boyfriend watch  mine is bigger than my boyfriend's so he's jealous haha. 

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/Michae...000000cat145cat35701cat7502&isEditorial=false

That's the one I have in case you wanted to read more about the size, I don't know where to look xD


----------



## babycinnamon

lorraignediau said:
			
		

> Not at all. My bestfriend has the same watch and she wears it everyday. Oh and my sis in law have a gold one and she wears it everyday too)



Thanks!! I bought it  it will be my 3rd MK watch!!! 

^^you got a nice collection there yourself


----------



## babycinnamon

lunnul said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure they are the same size, I held them both side by side when I was trying to decide which one to get. I ended up getting this one because I have too much silver accessories and wanted something gold (my store only had yours in silver but I know it came in a bunch of different colors). It is big and I think that's the way it's meant to look, kind of like a boyfriend watch  mine is bigger than my boyfriend's so he's jealous haha.
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/Michael-Kors-Michael-Kors-Oversized-Madison-Chronograph-Watch-VIEW-ALL-WATCHES/prod12830005_cat7502__/?index=20&cmCat=cat000000cat145cat35701cat7502&isEditorial=false
> 
> That's the one I have in case you wanted to read more about the size, I don't know where to look xD



Ooh I see yours is 44.5 mm and does not look too large on your wrist at all! And I actually just looked up the info on one of the other MK watches I have and it's 42mm -___- I guess I'm just over-estimating its largeness (if that makes sense! lol).


----------



## lunnul

babycinnamon said:


> Ooh I see yours is 44.5 mm and does not look too large on your wrist at all! And I actually just looked up the info on one of the other MK watches I have and it's 42mm -___- I guess I'm just over-estimating its largeness (if that makes sense! lol).



Haha oh you found the info, I'm so blind  Mine is a tad bigger then. I think that the blingy border also makes it look even larger than it actually is. I don't think you should worry at all about the size  

BTW do the crystals on yours feel well attached? (if that makes any sense) I am still considering getting that model (but prob in rose gold) but I'm scared about the crystals falling off!


----------



## babycinnamon

lunnul said:
			
		

> Haha oh you found the info, I'm so blind  Mine is a tad bigger then. I think that the blingy border also makes it look even larger than it actually is. I don't think you should worry at all about the size
> 
> BTW do the crystals on yours feel well attached? (if that makes any sense) I am still considering getting that model (but prob in rose gold) but I'm scared about the crystals falling off!



Yup I feel like they are well attached. I am also worried about the crystals falling off though on this new one because they are baguettes rather then round crystals. I have a mk tortoise watch with crystal bezel and one of the crystals fell off :cries: I've had it for awhile and it fell off rather recently but still!  

^Anyone had to replace a crystal on their watch??? I tried looking at a craft store but didn't see anything that would be good enough. It's not noticeable to others but I can see it and it is soo annoying -- I don't wear it as much anymore!


----------



## uyalison

This is my first post at this forum.  

I am getting a mk watch with crystal on the bezel.  The lady at mk store told me that they can send the watch in for repair if the crystal falls out.  it will cost $30.


----------



## chocofrapp

lorraignediau said:


> I have 3! I love MK watches)



Very pretty! Love it.


----------



## lunnul

uyalison said:


> This is my first post at this forum.
> 
> I am getting a mk watch with crystal on the bezel.  The lady at mk store told me that they can send the watch in for repair if the crystal falls out.  it will cost $30.



Thanks for the info. It's good to know there's a way to replace a crystal that has fallen off. $30 sounds steep for a crystal but I would prob pay it just for the sake of not seeing the hole where it is supposed to go, haha.


----------



## babycinnamon

uyalison said:
			
		

> This is my first post at this forum.
> 
> I am getting a mk watch with crystal on the bezel.  The lady at mk store told me that they can send the watch in for repair if the crystal falls out.  it will cost $30.



Cool! Thanks for the info!


----------



## ac921ol

To give you an idea. My fiancée has a MK5160 in gold, so I want a gold/silver in 38mm with no crystals. 
Bradshaw is a 44 I believe. So if I could stay in the 38mm range that would be perfect.


*edit-found the MK5137, does anyone have this style?? How do you like it? Also seems to be out of stock everywhere but ebay. Did they replace this with a newer model?? *

Thanks for any help.


----------



## absolutpink

Just got this Camille watch yesterday... it's a little bit loose but I think it's the same as my other one, this one is just heavier so I'm giving it a day or so to see if I get used to it before getting them to remove another link.


----------



## nc.girl

ac921ol said:


> To give you an idea. My fiancée has a MK5160 in gold, so I want a gold/silver in 38mm with no crystals.
> Bradshaw is a 44 I believe. So if I could stay in the 38mm range that would be perfect.
> 
> 
> *edit-found the MK5137, does anyone have this style?? How do you like it? Also seems to be out of stock everywhere but ebay. Did they replace this with a newer model?? *
> 
> Thanks for any help.



I have the MK5137, and I love it. No issues at all with it, or with my other 3 MK watches. I believe this is a watch that is no longer being produced by MK. They seem to make new styles pretty often, so I'm not surprised that most stores no longer have the MK5137 in stock.


----------



## nc.girl

absolutpink said:


> Just got this Camille watch yesterday... it's a little bit loose but I think it's the same as my other one, this one is just heavier so I'm giving it a day or so to see if I get used to it before getting them to remove another link.



I've never really wanted an all-silver MK watch, but wow...yours is really making me change my mind! Gorgeous!


----------



## absolutpink

nc.girl said:
			
		

> I've never really wanted an all-silver MK watch, but wow...yours is really making me change my mind! Gorgeous!



Thank you!! 

I actually wanted a silver/rose gold one but when I saw the one I ended up getting I knew I had to have it


----------



## ac921ol

nc.girl said:


> I have the MK5137, and I love it. No issues at all with it, or with my other 3 MK watches. I believe this is a watch that is no longer being produced by MK. They seem to make new styles pretty often, so I'm not surprised that most stores no longer have the MK5137 in stock.



Any idea on which one was a replacement model? 
She loves her other MK watch, so def want a MK watch and two tone with no crystals. Hard to find something since most have crystals or are the 45'mm face


----------



## nc.girl

ac921ol said:


> Any idea on which one was a replacement model?
> She loves her other MK watch, so def want a MK watch and two tone with no crystals. Hard to find something since most have crystals or are the 45'mm face



I'm not sure if they made a replacement model for the MK5137. They are priced pretty fairly on eBay though...just be careful and check the seller's feedback to make sure they don't have a history of selling fakes.


----------



## addictedtolove

absolutpink said:
			
		

> Just got this Camille watch yesterday... it's a little bit loose but I think it's the same as my other one, this one is just heavier so I'm giving it a day or so to see if I get used to it before getting them to remove another link.



Beautiful!!! Congrats


----------



## cyndiii

lunnul said:
			
		

> Not too blingy at all! would wear at any time. but then again mine is super blingy and I wear on an everyday basis



I love your watch, that's on my wish list! I've been wanting an oversized watch. 

Here's my MK5430.


----------



## IMontoya

My very first MK watch, I'm sooo in love ;-D


----------



## Allshinythings

cyndiii said:


> I love your watch, that's on my wish list! I've been wanting an oversized watch.
> 
> Here's my MK5430.
> 
> View attachment 1890227



Beautiful!




			
				IMontoya said:
			
		

> My very first MK watch, I'm sooo in love ;-D



Nice watch. I like your Pandora bracelet too!


----------



## IMontoya

AmokedFish said:
			
		

> Beautiful!
> 
> Nice watch. I like your Pandora bracelet too!



Thank you


----------



## babycinnamon

dylan glitz mk5411! I love the baguette crystals around the face..so unique!


----------



## robbins65

babycinnamon said:


> dylan glitz mk5411! I love the baguette crystals around the face..so unique!




love it!


----------



## babycinnamon

robbins65 said:
			
		

> love it!



thank u!!! xox


----------



## cyndiii

AmokedFish said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks so much! =)


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

I'm finally doing a reveal. Introducing MK5662 Limited Edition $650. My number is 0376 out of 2000. The watch is heavy. I'm wearing it a few hours each day to get used to it.


----------



## cfca22

Just bought this one today at Nordstrom Rack. It was $112.97 retail price $250.00


Introducing MK8204 in chocolate


----------



## lunnul

cfca22 said:


> Just bought this one today at Nordstrom Rack. It was $112.97 retail price $250.00
> 
> 
> Introducing MK8204 in chocolate



beautiful! what a good deal!


----------



## Littlejo00

Beautiful watch! Does Nordstrom's Rack carry MK bags as well?


----------



## yellowdaisy14

Littlejo00 said:
			
		

> Beautiful watch! Does Nordstrom's Rack carry MK bags as well?



Yes!!!! They do actually and they're really nice


----------



## nc.girl

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> I'm finally doing a reveal. Introducing MK5662 Limited Edition $650. My number is 0376 out of 2000. The watch is heavy. I'm wearing it a few hours each day to get used to it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894640
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894642
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894645



Love, love, love it! That is just gorgeous! Congrats on getting one of the LE watches!



cfca22 said:


> Just bought this one today at Nordstrom Rack. It was $112.97 retail price $250.00
> 
> 
> Introducing MK8204 in chocolate



I love this watch, and you got a really sweet deal on it! Congrats!


----------



## cfca22

Littlejo00 said:


> Beautiful watch! Does Nordstrom's Rack carry MK bags as well?



Yes they do


----------



## cfca22

lunnul said:


> beautiful! what a good deal!





nc.girl said:


> Love, love, love it! That is just gorgeous! Congrats on getting one of the LE watches!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this watch, and you got a really sweet deal on it! Congrats!



Thank You ladies. They had a few I wanted to come home with all of them . 

I was afraid it was going to be a little manly, because of the color.

What do you think?


----------



## nc.girl

cfca22 said:


> Thank You ladies. They had a few I wanted to come home with all of them .
> 
> I was afraid it was going to be a little manly, because of the color.
> 
> What do you think?



Nope, not too many at all! Keep it, and rock it! (And if not, feel free to pass it my way )


----------



## cfca22

nc.girl said:


> Nope, not too many at all! Keep it, and rock it! (And if not, feel free to pass it my way )



You have a deal


----------



## ac921ol

when do new models usually drop??? does anyone have an exclusive line for MK watches???


----------



## reenav

White acrylic 





Madison tortoise  with my jewelmint bracelet


----------



## Ginger Tea

I'm in. Not the one I wanted and I've been trying to get to the jewelers to get it sized. Need links taken out band way to big. 

Think it's the Runway Glitz MK5166.


----------



## Ginger Tea

babycinnamon said:
			
		

> Hi! Anyone on here have the MK5411? Do you think it is too blingy for everyday wear?? Thanks
> 
> I've attached an image for reference!



Personally, think it's fine for everyday. Have the Michele Deco. Wear that almost daily. Have the MK Runway Glitz. Like it but not what I wanted. Wanted the plain face without the crystals. Oh we'll.


----------



## cfca22

Thanks to my lovely bf I came home with another watch MK5576 in rose gold

He came home with one too MK9010



Sorry for the horrible pictures


----------



## nc.girl

cfca22 said:
			
		

> Thanks to my lovely bf I came home with another watch MK5576 in rose gold
> 
> He came home with one too MK9010
> 
> Sorry for the horrible pictures



I love them both! The rose gold is so pretty, and I love the skeleton face on your bf's watch. Congrats!


----------



## cfca22

nc.girl said:


> I love them both! The rose gold is so pretty, and I love the skeleton face on your bf's watch. Congrats!



Thank you nc.girl


----------



## haju0907

I got this watch few days ago


----------



## vwsecret

It's been awhile since I've posted, however, I had to send this for everyone to check out.

A Michael Kors 'Runway' Boxed Watch Set of 3!! for $795 (that's $265 per watch and the box for free).  There is also a boxed set of 3 in the Michael Kors 'Ritz' Set Collection


A special, limited-edition watch set features a beautiful wood-grain box that houses an enviable wardrobe of timepieces, all etched with the designer's signature. Each bracelet watch features a tonal chronograph dial and sparkly crystal indexes for a polished look that comes in silver, gold and rose gold.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-runway-boxed-watch-set/
3350622?origin=category&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=1783


----------



## Cheetokisses




----------



## lunnul

Soo pretty! Looks great with your tiffany bracelet


----------



## Scorpio1101

Just picked this up at Ross today for $99.  MK5492


----------



## DuRoBags

haju0907 said:
			
		

> I got this watch few days ago



I love it!


----------



## vwsecret

Scorpio1101 said:


> Just picked this up at Ross today for $99.  MK5492



What a deal good for you!


----------



## diva1029

Very pretty!


----------



## diva1029

Scorpio1101 said:
			
		

> Just picked this up at Ross today for $99.  MK5492



Awesome price!


----------



## nc.girl

Scorpio1101 said:


> Just picked this up at Ross today for $99.  MK5492



Great deal! Congrats!


----------



## amandahlee

Initially wanted a big rose gold watch but realized i first needed a classic silver one that wouldn't be trendy.


----------



## inneji

reenav said:


> White acrylic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madison tortoise  with my jewelmint bracelet


LOVE the pairing with your tortoise. Do you have any comments on the quality of that specific watch? I really wanted the tortoise but I hesitated on the resin and went for the traditional silver watch instead.


----------



## reenav

inneji said:


> LOVE the pairing with your tortoise. Do you have any comments on the quality of that specific watch? I really wanted the tortoise but I hesitated on the resin and went for the traditional silver watch instead.



I love the watch but I see some scratches on the resin part.. :/


----------



## purpleaddict

Hi ladies!! I just added these 2 sexy watches to my MK collection!!!!! Blackout runway ceramic with black swarovski crystals & silver bradshaw with black face. I'm super excited!!!!! They go soooo well with my MK Rock n Roll collection. I need to go get the bracelet adjusted though...  LOVE!!!! ^___^v


----------



## nc.girl

purpleaddict said:


> Hi ladies!! I just added these 2 sexy watches to my MK collection!!!!! Blackout runway ceramic with black swarovski crystals & silver bradshaw with black face. I'm super excited!!!!! They go soooo well with my MK Rock n Roll collection. I need to go get the bracelet adjusted though...  LOVE!!!! ^___^v



Love them both; very nice! Congrats!


----------



## absolutpink

haju0907 said:
			
		

> I got this watch few days ago



That's the one I just got! I love it and get so many compliments on it


----------



## lorienme

I bought one a couple of months ago in duty free en route home from Madrid. I love the oversized face and chunky ness of it. Great value too!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

got these in the NM Last Call sale..$160 for the gray ceramic and $120 for the brown runway..love them! the ceramic is really a stunner


----------



## jantastic

Love MK watches - going to buy one at LT friends and family tomorrow.


----------



## nc.girl

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> got these in the NM Last Call sale..$160 for the gray ceramic and $120 for the brown runway..love them! the ceramic is really a stunner



Wow! The pics on Last Call didn't make the gray ceramic watch look near as pretty as your pics do...I love it! Now I'm wanting a gray one, lol. Love the brown one too...congrats!


----------



## jantastic

My new MK - bought it at L&T friends and family coupie! Nice add on to my collection.


----------



## amy j

jantastic said:


> My new MK - bought it at L&T friends and family coupie! Nice add on to my collection.



Congrats I love the bezel on the ritz watches! 

Mine just arrived, early xmas present from the DBF! Had a bloomies F&F coupon


----------



## Ginger Tea

jantastic said:
			
		

> My new MK - bought it at L&T friends and family coupie! Nice add on to my collection.



Nice.


----------



## Ginger Tea

amy j said:
			
		

> Congrats I love the bezel on the ritz watches!
> 
> Mine just arrived, early xmas present from the DBF! Had a bloomies F&F coupon



Nice. Love the accent color around the face.


----------



## jantastic

amy j said:
			
		

> Congrats I love the bezel on the ritz watches!
> 
> Mine just arrived, early xmas present from the DBF! Had a bloomies F&F coupon



Wow Amy! I was thinking of exchanging it for another but now I am going to keep it. Enjoy!


----------



## angeldreams

I'm a newbie to thei forum and was wondering if I can get some help regarding MK watch serial numbers. 

I live in Canada and recently bought an MK watch in the US. I'm going back to the US and taking the watch with me since I sort of changed my mind and may want another style, but I may not. My bf is coming with me this time to help me decide. I want to document/photograph it before I go, so that I don't get charged taxes again on the way back in case I decide to keep the same watch. 

Is there a unique serial number for each watch? I see some numbers imprinted in the bottom of the box and also various numbers on the back of the watch. Are any of these unique identifiers that I can document? I was trying to search online to get more information, but didn't find anything useful. Anyone's help would be really appreciated!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Feedback please! Here is my new Mk watch in expresso. I think I like it... The band is huge.


----------



## cfca22

GoldengirlNY said:


> Feedback please! Here is my new Mk watch in expresso. I think I like it... The band is huge.
> 
> View attachment 1922222



Looks pretty on you congrats


----------



## lunnul

GoldengirlNY said:


> Feedback please! Here is my new Mk watch in expresso. I think I like it... The band is huge.
> 
> View attachment 1922222



What a gorgeous watch!


----------



## amy j

jantastic said:


> Wow Amy! I was thinking of exchanging it for another but now I am going to keep it. Enjoy!



thank you! I hope you enjoy yours too, silver and gold is classic 




			
				GoldengirlNY said:
			
		

> Feedback please! Here is my new Mk watch in expresso. I think I like it... The band is huge.


You think? I think it looks nice on you but if you are questioning, I would return it. No worth in keeping something that you may like.


----------



## jantastic

GoldengirlNY said:
			
		

> Feedback please! Here is my new Mk watch in expresso. I think I like it... The band is huge.



I like the color! Enjoy!


----------



## vwsecret

I love it on you! I have it in the rose gold and really want to purchase the expresso color.
Do the crystal have as much bling as the rose gold one?


----------



## chicoleeta

Hi ladies! I need some advice!! I'm looking to get my first MK watch this christmas but I'm stuck between Rose gold and Silver. I think rose gold looks absolutely gorgeous but I've heard stories of rose gold plating rubbing off, or like wearing out over time. Does anyone have any experience with this or know if this would happen? Because if this is the case, I would rather play it safe and get silver just to avoid any headaches!   Any info would be great! Thanks!!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Thanks everyone, I've decided to keep. Its darker than I usually would do, but I think it will add versatility, so I'll keep!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

vwsecret said:
			
		

> I love it on you! I have it in the rose gold and really want to purchase the expresso color.
> Do the crystal have as much bling as the rose gold one?



Yes its definitely blingy lol. It adds a lot of pop.


----------



## lorienme

Oops may have bought another MK watch...







And I got Mother one the other day...


----------



## SuperDexy

Wohoo! I received my mk watch today. Finally, after 2 weeks of waiting. It's so prettayy!!


----------



## jantastic

SuperDexy said:
			
		

> Wohoo! I received my mk watch today. Finally, after 2 weeks of waiting. It's so prettayy!!



Hey! I just bought this watch in gold and silver. I love it!!


----------



## jantastic

lorienme said:
			
		

> Oops may have bought another MK watch...
> 
> And I got Mother one the other day...



Fab! Both of them!


----------



## SuperDexy

jantastic said:
			
		

> Hey! I just bought this watch in gold and silver. I love it!!



They're gorgeous, right??


----------



## pandabear1234

cvlshopaholic said:


> got these in the NM Last Call sale..$160 for the gray ceramic and $120 for the brown runway..love them! the ceramic is really a stunner



The ceramic is gorgeous! I'm thinking about buying the same one but I'm afraid its too blingy for everyday wear.  What do you think? Can you please post up more photos of the ceramic?


----------



## cvlshopaholic

pandabear1234 said:


> The ceramic is gorgeous! I'm thinking about buying the same one but I'm afraid its too blingy for everyday wear.  What do you think? Can you please post up more photos of the ceramic?



I think it's really lovely yet subtle..I wouldn't see anything wrong with wearing it with casual outfits


----------



## xxchi

I just want to double check on this: would the MK store adjust the MK5503 watch for me even if I bought it on online at Overstock? Thanks!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

lorienme said:


> Oops may have bought another MK watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922785
> 
> 
> And I got Mother one the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922788



Just got this in the Rose Gold...now contemplating the silver!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

SuperDexy said:


> Wohoo! I received my mk watch today. Finally, after 2 weeks of waiting. It's so prettayy!!



That's a gorgeous watch!


----------



## 05_sincere

My newest addiction another member posted this a few months back and I had to have it


----------



## cfca22

05_sincere said:


> My newest addiction another member posted this a few months back and I had to have it



Very nice congratulations


----------



## katgrrl32000

My local Macy's adjusted my MK watch even though I bought it on overstock.  They just said it was part of their customer service!


----------



## addictedtolove

katgrrl32000 said:
			
		

> My local Macy's adjusted my MK watch even though I bought it on overstock.  They just said it was part of their customer service!



FYI, MK stores will do an adjustment no matter where the watch is purchased from also!


----------



## missaudrie

addictedtolove said:


> FYI, MK stores will do an adjustment no matter where the watch is purchased from also!



I took mine to the MK store and they said since it wasn't purchased from an MK boutique they couldn't be reliable if something were to happen to it during the process of resizing  I thought that was weird so I just had it resized at Macy's instead


----------



## Hilaryljh

05_sincere said:
			
		

> My newest addiction another member posted this a few months back and I had to have it



Oh wow. May I ask what model this is? I've never seen it on the website before


----------



## purpleaddict

05_sincere said:


> My newest addiction another member posted this a few months back and I had to have it



OMG!! Super gorgeous!!! What style is this watch??? I must have!!!!


----------



## indi3r4

05_sincere said:


> My newest addiction another member posted this a few months back and I had to have it



where did you get this, girl? I absolutely love it and it'll go well with my rock and roll hamilton.


----------



## addictedtolove

missaudrie said:
			
		

> I took mine to the MK store and they said since it wasn't purchased from an MK boutique they couldn't be reliable if something were to happen to it during the process of resizing  I thought that was weird so I just had it resized at Macy's instead



That is really weird!!!! I purchased an MK watch from Macy's but I was ify about keeping it, Macy's told me if they sized it for me it was no longer returnable! So I took it to the MK store in the box with the tag on it and they didn't even ask where it was from! (I did wind up keeping it FYI I wear it almost everyday haha)


----------



## 05_sincere

Hilaryljh said:


> Oh wow. May I ask what model this is? I've never seen it on the website before


 


purpleaddict said:


> OMG!! Super gorgeous!!! What style is this watch??? I must have!!!!


 


indi3r4 said:


> where did you get this, girl? I absolutely love it and it'll go well with my rock and roll hamilton.


 
Hey Indi I thought about you when I got this watch and the rock and roll hamilton bag....LOL 

But this is model number MK5431 it was the last one in the company I normally purchase all my MK watches from the Fossil outlet,TJ Maxx, Nordstroms Rack or Ross.


----------



## Squeaky00

just curious.  Does the MK store resize it for free?


----------



## armanigirl

Squeaky00 said:
			
		

> just curious.  Does the MK store resize it for free?



Yep they do it for free


----------



## Squeaky00

armanigirl said:


> Yep they do it for free





thanks.


----------



## missaudrie

Ladies, how are your gold toned watches holding up?
I have a silver mini parker and wear it almost daily. I've been wanting a gold toned watch but noticed in a few reviews on Macy's that the gold tone started to wear off. I'd hate to purchase one and have it looking silver 6 months from now.


----------



## margaritaxmix

missaudrie said:


> Ladies, how are your gold toned watches holding up?
> I have a silver mini parker and wear it almost daily. I've been wanting a gold toned watch but noticed in a few reviews on Macy's that the gold tone started to wear off. I'd hate to purchase one and have it looking silver 6 months from now.



I've had mine for over half a year now and though I don't wear it daily, it still looks brand new. It's a rose gold tone one. I don't even have any scratches on it. It's been soaked in a freak rainstorm recently but still no signs of tarnish or wear at all...


----------



## missaudrie

^ Thank you for your reply! Despite the reviews saying that the gold color rubbed off only after a few wears, I'm thinking that might've been a flaw of older models. Other reviews say that they've had and worn it for a long time without any issues. I went ahead and ordered my gold watch...cannot wait to get it!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My new MK5491


----------



## gracekelly

I found this thread last night since I was trying to learn as much as I could about MK watches.  I was going to spring for the all rose gold, but I must say that I was a bit scared off by reports that the plating was not holding up well at all.  There were numerous reviews at Amazon stating that problem also.  In the end, I decided that for my first ( lol! I suspect there will be more) MK I would go with a more classic looking over-sized watch and purchased the MK 5635 Camille style in all yellow gold.  I should receive it in a couple of days.  

BTW, on another tPF thread, it was mentioned that Fossil makes the MK watches.  Just for fun I looked at the Fossil site, and yes, there were several styles that were the same as the Kors, but on the whole, I wasn't too impressed with what they had and there was nothing like the Camille.

I am also curious, what is the opinion of you ladies regarding the new two tone white and pink watches and the chocolate?


----------



## gracekelly

missaudrie said:


> ^ Thank you for your reply! Despite the reviews saying that the gold color rubbed off only after a few wears, *I'm thinking that might've been a flaw of older models. *Other reviews say that they've had and worn it for a long time without any issues. I went ahead and ordered my gold watch...cannot wait to get it!



Let's hope this is true missaudrie!


----------



## Ellen1982

I love the chocolate MK watches. I have a rose gold one and dont have any problems with the color coming off.


----------



## gracekelly

Ellen1982 said:


> I love the chocolate MK watches. I have a rose gold one and dont have any problems with the color coming off.



Very good to hear!  A friend of mine has the MK in gold and she says it is holding up well too.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Nice collections everyone!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Received my gold Camille watch and really like it.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Does anyone know if the upcoming Macy's friends and family includes MK watches???  I would love one!!!!


----------



## crwella

The SA who was helping me last night says yes indeed, they are included.  And you can do the presale as well - I think presale starts next week but she was going to call me.  This will make two!  I see trouble ahead.....


----------



## yoyotomatoe

crwella said:


> The SA who was helping me last night says yes indeed, they are included.  And you can do the presale as well - I think presale starts next week but she was going to call me.  This will make two!  I see trouble ahead.....


Please keep us posted on when it starts! Thanks


----------



## Mrs. Mac

crwella said:


> The SA who was helping me last night says yes indeed, they are included.  And you can do the presale as well - I think presale starts next week but she was going to call me.  This will make two!  I see trouble ahead.....



This is GREAT news!!! Do you know if they are 25% off or a different percentage since they are jewelry?


----------



## SEWDimples

Here's my new watch. Madison zebra crystal style MK5599. I purchased it from Ross for $109.


----------



## pamella

Mrs. Mac said:


> Does anyone know if the upcoming Macy's friends and family includes MK watches???  I would love one!!!!



I was just able to purchase my Camille, thanks to *gracekelly's* lovely
enabling, yesterday at Macy's.  I was able to use the Friends and Family
discount of 25% as a pre-sale.  It starts on November 28, so I can pick it
up then.


----------



## pamella

gracekelly said:


> Received my gold Camille watch and really like it.



My dear *grace!*  Your Camille looks simply devine on you, and you
have "enabled" me to get one!!!!!!  I love the white face with the gold numerals!
*Congratulations,* you wear it beautifully!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

pamella said:


> I was just able to purchase my Camille, thanks to *gracekelly's* lovely
> enabling, yesterday at Macy's.  I was able to use the Friends and Family
> discount of 25% as a pre-sale.  It starts on November 28, so I can pick it
> up then.



Thank you!!! And congrats on your new beautiful watch!!!!


----------



## gracekelly

pamella said:


> My dear *grace!*  Your Camille looks simply devine on you, and you
> have "enabled" me to get one!!!!!!  I love the white face with the gold numerals!
> *Congratulations,* you wear it beautifully!



Thank you Pamella!  So happy to enable you, but it is really you who enabled me  You said that your gold band was holding up well, and that really made the sale for me.  I am wearing it right now, and even though it felt heavy initially, after about 2 min. I didn't even notice it!

I really do like the white face and Roman numerals. It is very easy to read and the second hand is nice and obvious and for me, that is important with some of the tests I perform at work.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

gracekelly said:


> Received my gold Camille watch and really like it.



Stunning!!!!!


----------



## seekingjans

My new two tone Camille watch.  I don't usually like mixed metals but LOVE this watch!  I don't have to switch from a silver or gold watch anymore- this one works with whatever I decide to put on and the face is beautiful.  So happy I got it!


----------



## gracekelly

seekingjans said:


> My new two tone Camille watch.  I don't usually like mixed metals but LOVE this watch!  I don't have to switch from a silver or gold watch anymore- this one works with whatever I decide to put on and the face is beautiful.  So happy I got it!



I know!  I love two tone. Very versatile and easy to wear.


----------



## crwella

Neiman Marcus Last Call online has an extra 30% off sale prices on their site - I just got a silver/gold Cameron MK watch for $140 + tax.  WooHoo!!  Just thought I'd pass it along...


----------



## Bagluvvahh

http://www.zappos.com/michael-kors-mk5160-sport 
my first MK watch... will upload pics soon! what do you all  think?


----------



## gracekelly

angelthelson said:


> http://www.zappos.com/michael-kors-mk5160-sport
> my first MK watch... will upload pics soon! what do you all  think?



Congrats! Very nice and it is a little smaller than the usual which makes it easy to wear.  Don't really know why they call it a sport model because it looks like it will work well with any style of clothing.


----------



## Bagluvvahh

thank you Gracekelly! it is really pretty IRL! not too gold, simple and classy


----------



## cfca22

angelthelson said:


> http://www.zappos.com/michael-kors-mk5160-sport
> my first MK watch... will upload pics soon! what do you all  think?



Very pretty congrats


----------



## Googleme

. My first MK watch


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Googleme said:


> View attachment 1951227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My first MK watch



So pretty. What a great deal! Where'd you get it?


----------



## sengsouline

My first MK watch that I got a month ago for $160. 





Just got this on Thursday. I really want the Madison tortoise but it's too expensive.  This was only $126. 

Already have my eye on a silver one. Then I need a rose gold and I should be all set.


----------



## Scaithe

My first MK8186 Victoria Beckham lookalike rose gold watch. Now to decide if I should also get the MK5410...


----------



## GingerSnap527

Finally got a gold to add to my collection!


Thank you mom!


This was a birthday present (it's on Tuesday).


----------



## cfca22

GingerSnap527 said:


> Finally got a gold to add to my collection!
> 
> 
> Thank you mom!
> 
> 
> This was a birthday present (it's on Tuesday).



Nice choice mom

And Happy early birthday. Enjoy your new watch


----------



## cinnamonstick

RosieInFashion said:


> I saw it at my TJ M thanksaxx and it was super heavy a
> nd the girl said she had one and it ended up breaking multiple times because of the heaviness.
> Hope these helps.



Thanks,.....so far soon good


----------



## cinnamonstick

cfca22 said:


> Nice choice mom
> 
> And Happy early birthday. Enjoy your new watch




Thanks...not broke yet


----------



## cinnamonstick

Great...thanks


----------



## cinnamonstick

I bought the pink ceramic Buliva also.....1250....found outlet for 450!  Love it!diamonds!!


----------



## cinnamonstick

angelthelson said:


> http://www.zappos.com/michael-kors-mk5160-sport
> my first MK watch... will upload pics soon! what do you all  think?






Nice


----------



## cinnamonstick

Very nice!


----------



## cinnamonstick

addictedtolove said:


> That is really weird!!!! I purchased an MK watch from Macy's but I was ify about keeping it, Macy's told me if they sized it for me it was no longer returnable! So I took it to the MK store in the box with the tag on it and they didn't even ask where it was from! (I did wind up keeping it FYI I wear it almost everyday haha)



  I was told same. Size can't return


----------



## cinnamonstick

addictedtolove said:


> That is really weird!!!! I purchased an MK watch from Macy's but I was ify about keeping it, Macy's told me if they sized it for me it was no longer returnable! So I took it to the MK store in the box with the tag on it and they didn't even ask where it was from! (I did wind up keeping it FYI I wear it almost everyday haha)






I bought a Michelle on ebay used and had it sized Nordstrom...they didn't ask either.


----------



## TiffanyS88

I'm not sure where I should share this.. I purchased my MK watch on 09/09/12 & within a Month the hand on the circle that tells the day of week unattached & is floating around inside the face of my watch. I've tried sending e-mails to all three e-mail addresses I was provided with on facebook & also both telephone numbers. I've tried at least 25 times to contact them. Well Today I decided to give it another try & sent an e-mail well my e-mail came back to me stating that I'm on the Domain's block list. What kind of customer service is that? Has anyone else have this type of trouble?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

I can finally be a part of this group now! I just got these watches (except for the rose gold one) and am so in love that I just have to post them EVERYWHERE!

MK3190, MK5701 & MK5491


----------



## Orchidlady

My MK watches collection, along with my white ceramic Michele. Can't wait to add a Burberry rose gold to my collection, that's on my Xmas wish list


----------



## Esquared72

Just wanted to share...I bought this earlier this year at Nordie's...I love this watch and it always get tons of compliments.


----------



## vwsecret

I noticed on the MK website that there appears to be 2 different versions of this watch,  which is currently they have sold out "on-line",  I'm looking for the rose gold with the espresso/chocolate color hands and numerals. I've called several stores and they only have the all rose gold.  If anyone has this watch please let me know how much you LOVE it!!!  The sales reps in the store say it has been selling very well, at a price tag of $550.


----------



## coronita

I went watch picking with my husband tonight. I was looking at rose gold  Fossil watches, but I felt their faces were too small. I picked out this one. I may or may not get it for Christmas lol


----------



## sunnysideup8283

TiffanyS88 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure where I should share this.. I purchased my MK watch on 09/09/12 & within a Month the hand on the circle that tells the day of week unattached & is floating around inside the face of my watch. I've tried sending e-mails to all three e-mail addresses I was provided with on facebook & also both telephone numbers. I've tried at least 25 times to contact them. Well Today I decided to give it another try & sent an e-mail well my e-mail came back to me stating that I'm on the Domain's block list. What kind of customer service is that? Has anyone else have this type of trouble?



I've always gotten good customer service with any issues I've had. You don't even have to call them you just send your watch into metro service center and they repair it or replace it no problem. They replaced bracelets of 3 watches and repaired the movement on another 

Are you emailing Michael Kors or Metro Service Center?


----------



## ELECTRONIQUE

I got my MK watch in July but after 3 months one chrystal fell out and one broke (no ugly empty hole, but it looked kind of weird)
Went to the store to get them replaced. This should be free which is nice, but I hope no other chrystals will fall out. 

Do any of you have experience with lost chrystals? does it happen often?


----------



## cfca22

ELECTRONIQUE said:


> I got my MK watch in July but after 3 months one chrystal fell out and one broke (no ugly empty hole, but it looked kind of weird)
> Went to the store to get them replaced. This should be free which is nice, but I hope no other chrystals will fall out.
> 
> Do any of you have experience with lost chrystals? does it happen often?



Oh no glad they are replacing it.

I've had MK watches with crystals for years and so for all are intact.


----------



## S.Mills

ELECTRONIQUE said:
			
		

> I got my MK watch in July but after 3 months one chrystal fell out and one broke (no ugly empty hole, but it looked kind of weird)
> Went to the store to get them replaced. This should be free which is nice, but I hope no other chrystals will fall out.
> 
> Do any of you have experience with lost chrystals? does it happen often?



I have four MK watches all with crystals and one of my watches all the stones fell out. I got it from Macy's though and they wouldn't replace it. My other three watches I've never had a problem with them though. I just think I got a bad watch.


----------



## Tamarislonghair

Can someone tell me where I can get a good deal on a MK watch for my Mom? This would be helpful.


----------



## madnabsmom

Tamarislonghair said:


> Can someone tell me where I can get a good deal on a MK watch for my Mom? This would be helpful.



You might want to check out Macy's and Dillards... Dillards had some good deals on MK watches last week, haven't checked this week though.. Hope u find one!


----------



## jessdressed

TiffanyS88 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure where I should share this.. I purchased my MK watch on 09/09/12 & within a Month the hand on the circle that tells the day of week unattached & is floating around inside the face of my watch. I've tried sending e-mails to all three e-mail addresses I was provided with on facebook & also both telephone numbers. I've tried at least 25 times to contact them. Well Today I decided to give it another try & sent an e-mail well my e-mail came back to me stating that I'm on the Domain's block list. What kind of customer service is that? Has anyone else have this type of trouble?



That's not good. Can you take it directly to a MK store and have them deal with it in person? Maybe you might have better luck that way


----------



## indi3r4

great selection @ Saks sale!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...538&Ns=P_306418050_sort&N=1553+306418050+1610


----------



## cfca22

indi3r4 said:


> great selection @ Saks sale!
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/search/EndecaSearch.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418148&Ne=399545538&Ns=P_306418050_sort&N=1553+306418050+1610



Oh my I want and need a few of those.


----------



## TheJuicyDuchess

Christmas gifts! I think I love the rose gold a little more than the silver.


----------



## MissBalLouis

TheJuicyDuchess said:


> Christmas gifts! I think I love the rose gold a little more than the silver.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1995067



Gorgeous!

 I just got Gucci Guilty too.


----------



## bluehandbag2345

I was wondering if anyone owns the Michael Kors Uptown Glam Layton watch? If so do you like this particular watch?


----------



## cfca22

TheJuicyDuchess said:


> Christmas gifts! I think I love the rose gold a little more than the silver.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1995067



Beautiful x3


----------



## springbaby

Just ordered this watch on sale at Saks! I had been wanting a watch that I can wear with both my gold and my silver/white gold jewelry.  Like another poster mentioned above, they have a bunch of watches on sale at the moment!


----------



## springbaby

TheJuicyDuchess said:


> Christmas gifts! I think I love the rose gold a little more than the silver.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1995067



Beautiful gifts!


----------



## brunette3

Yes, I have seen the watches and really like them too!


----------



## cfca22

closetoreal said:


> Just ordered this watch on sale at Saks! I had been wanting a watch that I can wear with both my gold and my silver/white gold jewelry.  Like another poster mentioned above, they have a bunch of watches on sale at the moment!



I like it great choice. I've been thinking of a two tone for the same reason .

Enjoy your new watch


----------



## iq101

Anyone owns the mk 3177? My sister bought it at an outlet and I haven't seen much of it anywhere. It's this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...artz-Swiss-Ladies-Watch-MK-3177-/130737961147


----------



## every1dreams

Got these at my local Ross stores!!! The black was $99 and the white was $79.


----------



## mklover43

Just a suggestion, but someone that I work with purchases her watches at www.jomashop.com.  As far as I know she has not had any issues with them and the prices seem extremely reasonable.

I hope this helps.


----------



## iq101

Anyone owns the mk 3177? My sister bought it at an outlet and I haven't seen much of it anywhere. It's this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Mi...-/130737961147


----------



## JessicaAlice

Sadly the rose gold is fading b/c I wear it way too much....well guess I need to get a new one


----------



## sarinha

just got her today. love this watch!


----------



## cfca22

JessicaAlice said:


> Sadly the rose gold is fading b/c I wear it way too much....well guess I need to get a new one
> 
> View attachment 2005602



How long have you had this watch for? 



sarinha said:


> just got her today. love this watch!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2006675



Lovely congratulations


----------



## ELECTRONIQUE

ELECTRONIQUE said:


> I got my MK watch in July but after 3 months one chrystal fell out and one broke (no ugly empty hole, but it looked kind of weird)
> Went to the store to get them replaced. This should be free which is nice, but I hope no other chrystals will fall out.
> 
> Do any of you have experience with lost chrystals? does it happen often?



Got my watch back on wednesday (after 1,5 month..), wore it yesterday and after a few hours one of the chrystals was already  missing.. 

I LOVE the watch but don't want it anymore if the quality is sooo bad  especially since they are not cheap


----------



## JessicaAlice

cfca22 said:


> How long have you had this watch for?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have had it for 2 years


----------



## LouisNY

My new MK3131 &#128525;
Now I have 3 beautiful MK watches I am currently lusting over number 4 &#128540;


----------



## sarinha

LouisNY said:
			
		

> My new MK3131 dde0d
> Now I have 3 beautiful MK watches I am currently lusting over number 4 dde1c



gorgeous!


----------



## JessicaAlice

LouisNY said:


> My new MK3131 &#128525;
> Now I have 3 beautiful MK watches I am currently lusting over number 4 &#128540;



Very nice!!!!!


----------



## TheJuicyDuchess

MissBalLouis said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!
> 
> I just got Gucci Guilty too.



Haha yes! It's lovely!


----------



## indi3r4

My 4th MK watch


----------



## addictedtolove

MK 8281 Gold oversize Lexington ... Also my 4th MK watch! Got this for Christmas and can't wait to get it sized! This is my first solid golden watch, I also have the Bradshaw in Gold/Rose Gold combo but I can't wait to style this one, its classic elegant and trendy!


----------



## eggsbrulee

I have 6 mk watches and looking at a 7th. Ill post them over time. I got hooked with my first one- the midsize white arylic with glitz. I like the weight and size ( I never liked small face watches.)


----------



## mklover43

Hi iq101,

I purchased my MK 3177 last year (April 2012) and I have not had problems with the crystals falling out.  My only complaint is that it is very delicate, if I'm not careful the face will have small scratches.  My suggestion to your sister would be to bring it to the outlet where she purchased it or contact MichaelKors.com and see if it is under warranty.  That will definitely be worth looking into because as you mentioned it is not an inexpensive watch and this should not be happening.

Good Luck to you!


----------



## ELECTRONIQUE

Does anyone ever had any issues with little rust stains inside your MK watches?


----------



## every1dreams

ELECTRONIQUE said:
			
		

> Does anyone ever had any issues with little rust stains inside your MK watches?



Haven't noticed anything like that with my 2, and I've had them both for almost a year.


----------



## babycinnamon

ELECTRONIQUE said:
			
		

> Does anyone ever had any issues with little rust stains inside your MK watches?



I rotate my MK watches with other watches I have and I haven't had any issues with rust stains. Maybe others who wear their MK more frequently can chime in about their experiences.


----------



## cfca22

I found a two tone and on sale at Nordstrom. I just couldn't pass it up.


----------



## babycinnamon

cfca22 said:
			
		

> I found a two tone and on sale at Nordstrom. I just couldn't pass it up.



pretty  congrats!


----------



## cfca22

babycinnamon said:


> pretty  congrats!



Thank you very much


----------



## atarpley

cfca22 said:
			
		

> I found a two tone and on sale at Nordstrom. I just couldn't pass it up.



This is the exact watch I'm looking to buy myself for my birthday!  Do you mind if I ask what kind of deal you got?  Also if you have the item #/sku that would be great. Maybe I can live chat and find myself one 

But congrats!  That's a great find!


----------



## cfca22

atarpley said:


> This is the exact watch I'm looking to buy myself for my birthday!  Do you mind if I ask what kind of deal you got?  Also if you have the item #/sku that would be great. Maybe I can live chat and find myself one
> 
> But congrats!  That's a great find!



Thank You Atarpley 

Retails for $250 and it was on sale at Nordstrom for $149.60. The model number is MK-5627. Good luck hope you find one soon


----------



## atarpley

cfca22 said:
			
		

> Thank You Atarpley
> 
> Retails for $250 and it was on sale at Nordstrom for $149.60. The model number is MK-5627. Good luck hope you find one soon



Thank you, thank you cfca22!  I was able to get the watch tonight


----------



## cfca22

atarpley said:


> Thank you, thank you cfca22!  I was able to get the watch tonight



Yay that's awesome congrats


----------



## addictedtolove

So I recently moved up to 45mm "oversize" and now I'm hooked!!! I got the gold Lexington and I wanted the same one in silver but I can only find the oversized with the Navy face... Has anyone seen a oversized silver Lexington with a white face?!? 
I was also looking at this style (not sure of the name, is this the classic runway?) but I feel this one is more "sporty" than the Lexington


----------



## chicoleeta

This just came in the nail todayyyy! Can't wait to get it resized! So pretty! Mk5038 ritz tortoise watch!


----------



## chicoleeta

Oops sent without the pic!


----------



## handbagenvy

I LOVE the tortoise!  Congrats on the beautiful watch.


----------



## karo

cfca22 said:


> I found a two tone and on sale at Nordstrom. I just couldn't pass it up.



It's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## cfca22

karo said:


> It's gorgeous! Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## chicoleeta

handbagenvy said:


> I LOVE the tortoise!  Congrats on the beautiful watch.



Thank you! It's so lightweight n pretty  I love it too


----------



## exclsvte

Need some help with watch choice!

I am thinking of getting the MK 5055. However i'm not sure if i should get a white face instead (where may i get this online?)

Also, the MK5055 medium sized runway vs the blair? :\


----------



## YEANETT

My three MKors watches.. The gold rose was my first a 11/2 ago, the Lexington (gold with black) I just got it in Christmas and the silver I got it today late as one of my birthday presents. THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE!!!


----------



## msmsytique

Obviously, I have a little addiction


----------



## SEWDimples

YEANETT said:


> View attachment 2036283
> 
> My three MKors watches.. The gold rose was my first a 11/2 ago, the Lexington (gold with black) I just got it in Christmas and the silver I got it today late as one of my birthday presents. THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE!!!



Congrats! I like all three of them.


----------



## SEWDimples

msmsytique said:


> Obviously, I have a little addiction



Love them all.

I need to get one of those watches cases.


----------



## msmsytique

I love my watch box (ebay from acetimer) and this is so much better than all those watch boxes taking up room.


----------



## gabz

Loooove my gold runway watch and want a silver now lol


----------



## austen1813

MK 5492  

Love the colour.


----------



## SEWDimples

austen1813 said:


> MK 5492
> 
> Love the colour.
> 
> View attachment 2039546




So do I. 

I purchased this watch, returned it and regret it.

Picked it up at Ross for a great deal and now I cannot find it again.


----------



## SEWDimples

msmsytique said:


> I love my watch box (ebay from acetimer) and this is so much better than all those watch boxes taking up room.



I'll have to check it out.


----------



## wausauness

Lusting over all these beautiful watches! Going to take the plunge and buy one!!


----------



## Latifa555

msmsytique said:


> Obviously, I have a little addiction



 

Where did you the box ?


----------



## msmsytique

Latifa555 said:


> Where did you the box ?



Ebay. This should be a direct link to the sellers page. 

http://myworld.ebay.com/acetimer?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## cfca22

I just love this watch


----------



## Selyn

Here is my lil collection


----------



## gabz

Lovely!


----------



## KathSummers

cfca22 said:


> I just love this watch



Stunning! I love your ring as well!


----------



## cfca22

KathSummers said:


> Stunning! I love your ring as well!



Thank you very much


----------



## Googleme

They are plain but a nice price


----------



## bella601

LouisNY said:


> My new MK3131 dde0d
> Now I have 3 beautiful MK watches I am currently lusting over number 4 dde1c



Beautiful


----------



## baglady2009

yoyotomatoe said:


> I can finally be a part of this group now! I just got these watches (except for the rose gold one) and am so in love that I just have to post them EVERYWHERE!
> 
> MK3190, MK5701 & MK5491


Beautiful Watches!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

baglady2009 said:


> Beautiful Watches!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Latifa555

msmsytique said:


> Ebay. This should be a direct link to the sellers page.
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.com/acetimer?_trksid=p2047675.l2559



Thanks!


----------



## isabellecote17

It isn't the best quality photo, but here is mine! I received it as a Christmas present from my boyfriend in 2011!


----------



## Cheryl24

An Instagram friend wanted to see a pic of my collection so I decided to share it here too.  Love MK watches!!


----------



## Perfact

I love MK watches. It was a pleasure going through this thread and view yours. I'm going to take a picture of my collection soon.


----------



## Dee.

Taken from my Instagram, my rose gold baby :]


----------



## Cheryl24

^Love rose gold!  Gorgeous!


----------



## bellagem

My new blair in silver and rose gold  I had to hunt this style down but really wanted it as my first MK watch. So glad I was patient and held off until I found it. I absolutely love it!


----------



## viivz

baglady2009 said:


> Beautiful combination!  I'm curious about your bracelets too.



whoops i've been avoiding the PF to control my spending hehe! i got it from saboskirt.com.au


----------



## cfca22

KathSummers said:


> Stunning! I love your ring as well!



Thank You


----------



## ktliang

terebina786 said:


> Here are my 2 MK watches...Sorry for the crappy blackberry pics


beautiful watches!


----------



## ktliang

yoyotomatoe said:


> I can finally be a part of this group now! I just got these watches (except for the rose gold one) and am so in love that I just have to post them EVERYWHERE!
> 
> MK3190, MK5701 & MK5491


i love how you paired the watches with the bracelets!


----------



## ktliang

cvlshopaholic said:


> got these in the NM Last Call sale..$160 for the gray ceramic and $120 for the brown runway..love them! the ceramic is really a stunner


wow... great deals!


----------



## sofia10811

Hi everyone, I'm new to this particular forum so I'm unsure if anyone has discussed this before.  Can anyone tell me which watches are sold at the Michael Kors factory store?  I bought a bag there that I decided I'm not crazy about and figured I'd exchange it for a watch instead.

TIA!


----------



## sengsouline

I've been wanting this watch since last year but couldn't justify the price... but I finally caved and bought it at 10% off from Macy's last week. Except it has some rose gold chipped off on the strap near the face so I'm going to exchange it this weekend... I saw like, 10 in store. Hopefully one will be flawless.





And this one I bought because I needed a silver watch and it was only $62. 





I also bought a gold 39mm Blair from Macy's at 10% off but they canceled my order... waiting to find out why.

And I told myself that that completes my MK watch collection since I already have a white ceramic and a tortoiseshell and don't need anymore. But I've kind of got my eye on the Madison horn at Last Call. Hehe.


----------



## Nat

sengsouline said:


> And this one I bought because I needed a silver watch and it was only $62.



I love the silver one! Can you please tell me the style number? TIA!


----------



## sengsouline

Nat said:


> I love the silver one! Can you please tell me the style number? TIA!



Hello, I don't know the style number but I got it online at Last Call. It's currently on sale for $98 until tomorrow. I got it for $62 because it was on sale for $112 and they gave me a promo code for $50 off $100.


----------



## Nat

sengsouline said:


> Hello, I don't know the style number but I got it online at Last Call. It's currently on sale for $98 until tomorrow. I got it for $62 because it was on sale for $112 and they gave me a promo code for $50 off $100.



Thanks! I'm not in the USA though.


----------



## cfca22

sengsouline said:


> I've been wanting this watch since last year but couldn't justify the price... but I finally caved and bought it at 10% off from Macy's last week. Except it has some rose gold chipped off on the strap near the face so I'm going to exchange it this weekend... I saw like, 10 in store. Hopefully one will be flawless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one I bought because I needed a silver watch and it was only $62.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a gold 39mm Blair from Macy's at 10% off but they canceled my order... waiting to find out why.
> 
> And I told myself that that completes my MK watch collection since I already have a white ceramic and a tortoiseshell and don't need anymore. But I've kind of got my eye on the Madison horn at Last Call. Hehe.



Beautiful


----------



## ceedoan

eggsbrulee said:


> I have 6 mk watches and looking at a 7th. Ill post them over time. I got hooked with my first one- the midsize white arylic with glitz. I like the weight and size ( I never liked small face watches.)


 

watch twins! i have this same watch and it was my first MK.i also noticed your marine YSL arty - love it! i rotate through mine on a daily basis!! so bummed/shocked about the price increase!!!


**edit: btw i just realized i responded to your post in the YSL arty ring thread too!!! hehe


----------



## eggsbrulee

ceedoan said:


> watch twins! i have this same watch and it was my first MK.i also noticed your marine YSL arty - love it! i rotate through mine on a daily basis!! so bummed/shocked about the price increase!!!
> 
> 
> **edit: btw i just realized i responded to your post in the YSL arty ring thread too!!! hehe



I match my mk watches to my arty rings! The 2nd mk watch I bought is the "best seller" oversize rose gold watch to match my rosé gold military green arty ring.


----------



## ceedoan

eggsbrulee said:


> I match my mk watches to my arty rings! The 2nd mk watch I bought is the "best seller" oversize rose gold watch to match my *rosé gold military green arty ring.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> i have that arty as well. haha great minds think alike!! i just got the MK lexington in silver ( i wear a lot of silver jewelry in addition to gold) but the face looks so tiny compared to my white one and my tortoise/gold tribeca. i saw mod pics and didn't think it'd be on the smaller side since it's 38mm and my tribeca is 43mm, but i guess it's much more dainty and doesn't have as bold a body as the tribeca. I'm so on the fence about it, but it's such a gorgeous classic watch!! maybe ill post a pic and get more opinions on whether i should keep or exchange for the silver bradshaw instead. so confused!!


----------



## eggsbrulee

ceedoan said:


> eggsbrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I match my mk watches to my arty rings! The 2nd mk watch I bought is the "best seller" oversize rose gold watch to match my *rosé gold military green arty ring.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> i have that arty as well. haha great minds think alike!! i just got the MK lexington in silver ( i wear a lot of silver jewelry in addition to gold) but the face looks so tiny compared to my white one and my tortoise/gold tribeca. i saw mod pics and didn't think it'd be on the smaller side since it's 38mm and my tribeca is 43mm, but i guess it's much more dainty and doesn't have as bold a body as the tribeca. I'm so on the fence about it, but it's such a gorgeous classic watch!! maybe ill post a pic and get more opinions on whether i should keep or exchange for the silver bradshaw instead. so confused!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the trio color Lexington and returned because the face is small, although I have some small face mk watches it didn't work for me in the Lexington style. They do have an oversize Lexington version. Post a pic!
Click to expand...


----------



## eggsbrulee

sengsouline said:


> I've been wanting this watch since last year but couldn't justify the price... but I finally caved and bought it at 10% off from Macy's last week. Except it has some rose gold chipped off on the strap near the face so I'm going to exchange it this weekend... I saw like, 10 in store. Hopefully one will be flawless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one I bought because I needed a silver watch and it was only $62.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a gold 39mm Blair from Macy's at 10% off but they canceled my order... waiting to find out why.
> 
> And I told myself that that completes my MK watch collection since I already have a white ceramic and a tortoiseshell and don't need anymore. But I've kind of got my eye on the Madison horn at Last Call. Hehe.


Aww, I wish I saw the last call deal. I need a silver one in my collection. Yours are beautiful!!


----------



## Kkeely30

I really need to get a MK watch!


----------



## sengsouline

Nat said:


> Thanks! I'm not in the USA though.


I didn't know the style code was on the back of the watch... it's MK5338. 



eggsbrulee said:


> Aww, I wish I saw the last call deal. I need a silver one in my collection. Yours are beautiful!!


They have 20-40% off often so you should keep checking. 


I got my Blair! It was a good thing Macy's canceled my order because I got it from Bloomingdales while they had the Loyallist promo plus 10% off for $215 after tax!

And this is my complete collection... Can't believe I bought 5 watches in 5 months (my first was the white one in Oct)! I was able to get all 5 for $840... without discounts would have been around $1,400!


----------



## eggsbrulee

my newest addition, the Camille in glitz. I think the craziest one by MK but I adore it! I first tried it on in Las Vegas and I couldn't stop thinking about it. It was like   the perfect moment of finding the perfect boot.  Pictured with my accessories of the day.


----------



## Nat

sengsouline said:


> I didn't know the style code was on the back of the watch... it's MK5338.
> 
> 
> They have 20-40% off often so you should keep checking.
> 
> 
> I got my Blair! It was a good thing Macy's canceled my order because I got it from Bloomingdales while they had the Loyallist promo plus 10% off for $215 after tax!
> 
> And this is my complete collection... Can't believe I bought 5 watches in 5 months (my first was the white one in Oct)! I was able to get all 5 for $840... without discounts would have been around $1,400!



Thank you! I love your collection!


----------



## meeh16

ni****a said:


> I have to say that a lot of the MK watches look really nice, but the quality isn't too great for certain models. I bought the creamy colored faux horn watch a few years ago and got the tortoise one last fall, and the quality on those is kind of disappointing to me. They're really lightweight, and the crystals are acrylic.  I wear a watch every day, take good care of them, and I'm not hard on them at all. The crystal on the cream colored one is so scratched up it's barely readable. I have $50 watches that have mineral crystals; there's no reason a $200 watch can't have one. Ugh.
> 
> However my favorite one is nice and substantial and doesn't have a crappy plastic crystal. And the color is to die for. I had to hunt for it for ages. This picture does it no justice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No modeling shots. I don't want to scare everybody with my dry winter skin. :shame:
> 
> The color is closer to this, but a little deeper and still more vibrant in real life:



I know this has been posted years ago but was wondering if anyone can tell me the style code of this watch. I love the color 

Thanks


----------



## intrigue

meeh16 said:


> I know this has been posted years ago but was wondering if anyone can tell me the style code of this watch. I love the color
> 
> Thanks



Hey there. I have the ivory version and its MK5145. I hope that helps you start your search!


----------



## eggsbrulee

I just got the uptown square watch (mk5728) and can't decide if I should keep it. I love big crazy statement accessories. However, I don't know if this is TOO over the top. My gold glitzy mk5720 looks tame next to this. My sister said I am asking to be jumped.


----------



## Cheryl24

sengsouline said:


> I didn't know the style code was on the back of the watch... it's MK5338.
> 
> 
> They have 20-40% off often so you should keep checking.
> 
> 
> I got my Blair! It was a good thing Macy's canceled my order because I got it from Bloomingdales while they had the Loyallist promo plus 10% off for $215 after tax!
> 
> And this is my complete collection... Can't believe I bought 5 watches in 5 months (my first was the white one in Oct)! I was able to get all 5 for $840... without discounts would have been around $1,400!





eggsbrulee said:


> View attachment 2119859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest addition, the Camille in glitz. I think the craziest one by MK but I adore it! I first tried it on in Las Vegas and I couldn't stop thinking about it. It was like   the perfect moment of finding the perfect boot.  Pictured with my accessories of the day.





eggsbrulee said:


> I just got the uptown square watch (mk5728) and can't decide if I should keep it. I love big crazy statement accessories. However, I don't know if this is TOO over the top. My gold glitzy mk5720 looks tame next to this. My sister said I am asking to be jumped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141163




OMG, so much eye candy!  I drool!!!


----------



## coach girl 4eve

has everyone seen the new Limited series MK watch its beautiful!!


----------



## meeh16

intrigue said:


> Hey there. I have the ivory version and its MK5145. I hope that helps you start your search!



Thank you


----------



## llson

Great collections!!


----------



## Ronee

AutumnJade said:


> Here's mine!! I just got it a couple weeks ago when I was out of town on business. Got it at the Fossil outlet for $80!!! I love it!! It's bright pink, big and very functional, lol. I love that I can use it to track my time when I'm walking and running!


 

wow that is such a good price i didnt even know that fossil sells the mk watches i knew they made them but i didnt know they sold them at thier store


----------



## californiaCRUSH

coach girl 4eve said:


> has everyone seen the new Limited series MK watch its beautiful!!



Wow that is gorgeous.

I already have two .. so I don't really need another one.


----------



## missmoimoi

coach girl 4eve said:


> has everyone seen the new Limited series MK watch its beautiful!!



I just saw this today!   I have enough watches but I really love this combo 
I've got silver, white ceramic, rose gold, brown, but no black...no gold watches


----------



## cfca22

eggsbrulee said:


> View attachment 2119859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest addition, the Camille in glitz. I think the craziest one by MK but I adore it! I first tried it on in Las Vegas and I couldn't stop thinking about it. It was like   the perfect moment of finding the perfect boot.  Pictured with my accessories of the day.



Love love love


----------



## honeybee89

My MK watch


----------



## luvs*it*

Nat said:


> I love the silver one! Can you please tell me the style number? TIA!


 
*~*I have the same watch, the style # is MK5338...hth!  *~*


----------



## CourtneyMc22

coach girl 4eve said:


> has everyone seen the new Limited series MK watch its beautiful!!



That is divine!!! I love gold with turquoise. I may seriously have to get this.


----------



## Meganooxx

terebina786 said:


> Here are my 2 MK watches...Sorry for the crappy blackberry pics



I have the bottom one in rose gold, did yours get all scuffed up fast?


----------



## Meganooxx

Googleme said:


> They are plain but a nice price
> 
> View attachment 2086082



I don't think the black one is plain at all i love it !


----------



## meeh16

I ordered the Hunger Watch but it will only be delivered May 10


----------



## Nat

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I have the same watch, the style # is MK5338...hth!  *~*



Thank you!


----------



## gloriousnian

amy j said:


> Congrats I love the bezel on the ritz watches!
> 
> Mine just arrived, early xmas present from the DBF! Had a bloomies F&F coupon


i am in the look for this watch. is it two toned?


----------



## indi3r4

My newest addition.. The Everest!


----------



## meeh16

My 1st MK watch


----------



## MsJagger

My MK5634.


----------



## cfca22

indi3r4 said:


> My newest addition.. The Everest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2149369



So pretty


----------



## minks

My first MK watch post!!!! This is the Watch Hunger Stop medium. Pics don't do it justice!


----------



## coach girl 4eve

Minks it is beautiful!!


----------



## Nqv

Its beautiful! Sadly its not for people with metals allergy..


----------



## meeh16

I got my Watch Hunger watch but can't seem to be able to post pic using my iphone


----------



## meeh16

minks said:


> My first MK watch post!!!! This is the Watch Hunger Stop medium. Pics don't do it justice!



Congrats! 

Love it


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My one and only men's LEXINGTON!!!


----------



## Meganooxx

SuperDexy said:


> Wohoo! I received my mk watch today. Finally, after 2 weeks of waiting. It's so prettayy!!



I have this one in rose gold i absolutely love the size !


----------



## Louislily

I love MK watches since they first came out here, nowadays I have a collection of 10 watches and this is my latest addition:


----------



## rdsayles

MsJagger said:


> My MK5634.



Looks beautiful and classy..typical MK.


----------



## sammie225

Oh love everyones watches


----------



## cfca22

My new baby


----------



## MsCheleG

I have been looking at this forum for a while and decided to come clean about my fetish...hee hee


----------



## diva1029

MsCheleG said:


> I have been looking at this forum for a while and decided to come clean about my fetish...hee hee



Nice collection!


----------



## MsCheleG

Thanks diva1029!


----------



## radiogirl

MsCheleG said:


> I have been looking at this forum for a while and decided to come clean about my fetish...hee hee


fabulous!


----------



## darcy-0702

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2162027
> 
> 
> My one and only men's LEXINGTON!!!



Love the Lexington! I just received the regular women's watch in this style yesterday! My early birthday present to myself


----------



## Cheryl24

meeh16 said:


> My 1st MK watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2149603



Gorgeous color!!


----------



## Cheryl24

Forgot to post pic of my watch hunger stop. It's a stunner!!


----------



## heidiweidi

Here's my birthday purchase. Layton chronograph glitz.. Scored it when it was marked down plus an extra 25% off during the Macy's friends and family sale! Loving oversized watches lately.


----------



## tlhy71

Hi. Does anyone know if www.jomashop.com sell authentic Michael Kors watches? Thanks


----------



## bella601

cfca22 said:


> My new baby
> View attachment 2201205



So pretty


----------



## reginablair

Here's my new one. I love it so much.


----------



## MsCheleG

Love all of the watches ladies! I want the Stop Hunger watch next!


----------



## msmsytique

tlhy71 said:


> Hi. Does anyone know if http://www.jomashop.com sell authentic Michael Kors watches? Thanks


 
They do. I bought one through amazon (Jomashop was the seller) where I knew I would be able to return with no problem. Watch works great and no issues. I've had it almost 1year.


----------



## msmsytique

heidiweidi said:


> Here's my birthday purchase. Layton chronograph glitz.. Scored it when it was marked down plus an extra 25% off during the Macy's friends and family sale! Loving oversized watches lately.
> View attachment 2203973
> View attachment 2203976


 
Beautiful watch and Happy Birthday!


----------



## msmsytique

reginablair said:


> Here's my new one. I love it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2205086


 
Love the 2 toned watches. I'm on the look out for a white ceramic watch right now.


----------



## cfca22

bella601 said:


> So pretty



Thank You


----------



## MsCheleG

Originally Posted by reginablair  
Here's my new one. I love it so much. Attachment 2205086
Love the 2 toned watches. I'm on the look out for a white ceramic watch right now.


I love that! Did you get that from the Nordstrom sale?


----------



## kenseysimone




----------



## tazfrk

These are the watch and matching bracelet I ordered today from Lord and Taylor, should be here in about 7 days, cant wait. Great sale too!  My wedding ring and the other ring I wear are both white gold but my husband said it still looks good. Do people here mix and match their gold colors?


----------



## Louislily

tazfrk said:


> These are the watch and matching bracelet I ordered today from Lord and Taylor, should be here in about 7 days, cant wait. Great sale too!  My wedding ring and the other ring I wear are both white gold but my husband said it still looks good. Do people here mix and match their gold colors?



Great finds! I don't mix a lot, but my wedding ring is gold, rose gold and white gold with tiny diamonds, so it goes with everything. I've become more open to mixing colors lately though.


----------



## Louislily

MsCheleG said:


> Love all of the watches ladies! I want the Stop Hunger watch next!



+ 1!!


----------



## Louislily

One of my two toned watches in addition to tazfrk's post; this one is perfect for when I like to mix and match


----------



## mbk318

I just purchased my first MK watch. It is the Rose Gold Runway 38mm and I love it.


----------



## msmsytique

Louislily said:


> One of my two toned watches in addition to tazfrk's post; this one is perfect for when I like to mix and match


 
Nice arm candy! 



mbk318 said:


> I just purchased my first MK watch. It is the Rose Gold Runway 38mm and I love it.


 
Congrats on your first MK watch!


----------



## reginablair

MsCheleG said:


> I love that! Did you get that from the Nordstrom sale?



I actually got it at Macy's.


----------



## mbk318

msmsytique said:


> Nice arm candy!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first MK watch!




Thank you!


----------



## tazfrk

Louislily said:


> One of my two toned watches in addition to tazfrk's post; this one is perfect for when I like to mix and match


I love the two toned watch, but that one is easier to mix and match, how do you think mine will look with all gold watch and white gold rings? I hope it looks good because I love this watch. Just got an email the watch and bracelet will be here friday


----------



## Bethblas84

Love this thread, and everyone's watches!


----------



## reginablair

Here's a few more shots of my MK two tone watch. I still love it, and it really is a great birthday present. The band really stands out to me and makes the watch more elegant IMO.


----------



## Louislily

tazfrk said:


> I love the two toned watch, but that one is easier to mix and match, how do you think mine will look with all gold watch and white gold rings? I hope it looks good because I love this watch. Just got an email the watch and bracelet will be here friday



I think it will look ok, let us know (and see!) when you get them


----------



## Shoegal30

Has anyone had trouble with replacing the batteries in their MK watches?  I have the all gold one, similar to post #1756.  I just got the battery replaced today but it still keeps stopping....


----------



## Louislily

Shoegal30 said:


> Has anyone had trouble with replacing the batteries in their MK watches?  I have the all gold one, similar to post #1756.  I just got the battery replaced today but it still keeps stopping....



I have replaced a couple of them and never had any problems with it..


----------



## Shoegal30

Louislily said:


> I have replaced a couple of them and never had any problems with it..


thanks doll....I've had several replaced to but there is something about this one, it keeps stopping!


----------



## tazfrk

Got my watch and bracelet in today,
my pics arent that great I will have to try again during the day, but they are beautiful and I cant wait to get the watch sized so I can wear it.


----------



## Louislily

Shoegal30 said:


> thanks doll....I've had several replaced to but there is something about this one, it keeps stopping!



Strange, maybe the battery isn't placed right or something? 

Tazfrk, gorgeous watch and bracelet! After seeing the watch I think it will go with your ring well because of the swarovski on the watch


----------



## crissy11

tazfrk said:


> Got my watch and bracelet in today,
> my pics arent that great I will have to try again during the day, but they are beautiful and I cant wait to get the watch sized so I can wear it.



Parker is my favorite MK watch - this is gorgeous - and the bracelet is fabulous too - congrats!!


----------



## tazfrk

Louislily said:


> Strange, maybe the battery isn't placed right or something?
> 
> Tazfrk, gorgeous watch and bracelet! After seeing the watch I think it will go with your ring well because of the swarovski on the watch


 Ok good, I will try to post a picture of me with the watch and my ring once I get is sized, thanks for your help.


----------



## tazfrk

crissy11 said:


> Parker is my favorite MK watch - this is gorgeous - and the bracelet is fabulous too - congrats!!


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Shoegal30

Louislily said:


> Strange, maybe the battery isn't placed right or something?
> 
> Tazfrk, gorgeous watch and bracelet! After seeing the watch I think it will go with your ring well because of the swarovski on the watch


I think that might be the case...sux tho cuz this is my fav one


----------



## RKDubs

So thrilled to finally have a Michael Kors watch to call my own. Got this beauty from Macy's and I ADORE it! I love the silver band and the bling around the face... Swooning!


----------



## OinkMoo

Hello there! I just recently bought a Michael Kors leather watch:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-mercer-chronograph-leather-strap-watch/3471293?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2372&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_7_B

And I was wondering if anyone else has an MK leather strap and thinks it's a bit stiff? And will it break in eventually? I love it, but I hate the way it sits on my wrist due to the leather strap being so stiff. >_< Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## MsCheleG

Oinkitsthao said:


> Hello there! I just recently bought a Michael Kors leather watch:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-mercer-chronograph-leather-strap-watch/3471293?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2372&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_7_B
> 
> And I was wondering if anyone else has an MK leather strap and thinks it's a bit stiff? And will it break in eventually? I love it, but I hate the way it sits on my wrist due to the leather strap being so stiff. >_< Any help would be appreciated!



Hi. Yes it will soften after wearing for a while.


----------



## MsCheleG

Shoegal30 said:


> I think that might be the case...sux tho cuz this is my fav one



Sounds like a defect in the watch. Is it out of warranty?


----------



## tazfrk

Oinkitsthao said:


> Hello there! I just recently bought a Michael Kors leather watch:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-mercer-chronograph-leather-strap-watch/3471293?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2372&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_7_B
> 
> And I was wondering if anyone else has an MK leather strap and thinks it's a bit stiff? And will it break in eventually? I love it, but I hate the way it sits on my wrist due to the leather strap being so stiff. >_< Any help would be appreciated!



I think it will soften too, but I would wear everyday to see if it does before your 30 day return time is up.


----------



## tazfrk

RKDubs said:


> View attachment 2226693
> 
> 
> So thrilled to finally have a Michael Kors watch to call my own. Got this beauty from Macy's and I ADORE it! I love the silver band and the bling around the face... Swooning!



Really a beauty, enjoy!


----------



## MsCheleG

tazfrk said:


> I think it will soften too, but I would wear everyday to see if it does before your 30 day return time is up.



Totally agree!


----------



## MsCheleG

RKDubs said:


> View attachment 2226693
> 
> 
> So thrilled to finally have a Michael Kors watch to call my own. Got this beauty from Macy's and I ADORE it! I love the silver band and the bling around the face... Swooning!



Nice!


----------



## RKDubs

MsCheleG said:


> Nice!



Thank you so much MsCheleG and tazfrk! I was considering getting a rose gold watch, but I wear a lot of silver (cue my small but classic collection of Tiffany & Co. pieces) so I went with the silver. I think I made the right decision, very happy showing it off today on the forum!


----------



## tonij2000

Been looking for the perfect tortoise and found it yesterday!


----------



## tazfrk

Absolutely love the tortoise. Very pretty!
I have been wearing my tortoise watch alot and really loving it and I am sure you will love yours just as much.


----------



## dlmassie

Here's my simple gold MK watch! Got this baby last yet for Christmas and have worn it everyday since then! I love how much it adds to the look of my outfits, makes them look more "put together".


----------



## tazfrk

dlmassie said:


> Here's my simple gold MK watch! Got this baby last yet for Christmas and have worn it everyday since then! I love how much it adds to the look of my outfits, makes them look more "put together".



Very stylish!


----------



## Housegirl

Hi All!!

Newbie here! I was just wondering... if I buy a MK watch on Amazon, will they resize it at my local MK store? If not, it may be worth it to just buy from the store.

Thanks!!

Holly


----------



## tazfrk

Housegirl said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> Newbie here! I was just wondering... if I buy a MK watch on Amazon, will they resize it at my local MK store? If not, it may be worth it to just buy from the store.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Holly



I bought mine online and had it sized at a jewelry store, cost me 20.00 but it fits nicely now.


----------



## MsCheleG

Housegirl said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> Newbie here! I was just wondering... if I buy a MK watch on Amazon, will they resize it at my local MK store? If not, it may be worth it to just buy from the store.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Holly



Hey! If your watch only has the MK tag on it, places like Macy's will do it for free.


----------



## tazfrk

MsCheleG said:


> Hey! If your watch only has the MK tag on it, places like Macy's will do it for free.



Macy's wouldnt do mine unless I had the receipt from there, just in case they scratched or broke it.


----------



## Louislily

(Picture was for the Arty rings topic)







My gold watch, def the one I wear the most!


----------



## MsCheleG

tazfrk said:


> Macy's wouldnt do mine unless I had the receipt from there, just in case they scratched or broke it.



I guess it depends on which store.


----------



## Housegirl

MsCheleG said:


> I guess it depends on which store.


 
Thanks guys! There is a place at the mall that will resize it for 15.00. Now I am just debating if it is worth the  40.00 (after sizing) savings.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Nordstrom will size it for you free of charge


----------



## Housegirl

fieldsinspring said:


> Nordstrom will size it for you free of charge


 
Thank you!


----------



## Housegirl

This is the watch I'm getting. I saw a woman in line at Victoria's Secret wearing it and had to ask to see it. It is gorgeous!!

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...025734&Quantity=1&seqNo=1&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG


----------



## Louislily

Housegirl said:


> This is the watch I'm getting. I saw a woman in line at Victoria's Secret wearing it and had to ask to see it. It is gorgeous!!
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...025734&Quantity=1&seqNo=1&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG



The link isn't working


----------



## Louislily

A better pic of my gold watch, with some armcandy


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I have a silver and Gold Lexington so now I feel like I also need a rose gold watch to complete my collection but wanted to step away from Michael Kors. 

This thread is making me reconsider.


----------



## Housegirl

Louislily said:


> The link isn't working


 
OK, let me see if I can get the attachment to work.


----------



## Louislily

Housegirl said:


> OK, let me see if I can get the attachment to work.
> 
> View attachment 2235926



Wow!!  Never saw this one before, is it new?


----------



## MsCheleG

Housegirl said:


> This is the watch I'm getting. I saw a woman in line at Victoria's Secret wearing it and had to ask to see it. It is gorgeous!!
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...025734&Quantity=1&seqNo=1&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG



Nice watch!


----------



## Housegirl

Louislily said:


> Wow!!  Never saw this one before, is it new?


 
I think it's one of the newer ones. I hadn't seen it before. It is at my local Macy's now though. It's 100 times more gorgeous in person.


----------



## Lrenda

I have a question I'm hoping somebody here can answer.  I want to buy one of the MK watches that's the brushed gold color but I need to confirm if I'm right about something.  It's my understanding this watch comes in 3 sizes (the oversized large version, the small size and then a medium size?) am I correct?  Is the medium size called a "mid-size" ?
I tried on the one I wanted at Macys and it was $250, it wasn't the smallest nor the largest so I'm guessing that's called the "medium size"?  I'm going to try and buy it on Ebay for cheaper so I'm trying to make sure I'm wording my search correctly.  any help is appreciated.


----------



## msmsytique

Lrenda said:


> I have a question I'm hoping somebody here can answer.  I want to buy one of the MK watches that's the brushed gold color but I need to confirm if I'm right about something.  It's my understanding this watch comes in 3 sizes (the oversized large version, the small size and then a medium size?) am I correct?  Is the medium size called a "mid-size" ?
> I tried on the one I wanted at Macys and it was $250, it wasn't the smallest nor the largest so I'm guessing that's called the "medium size"?  I'm going to try and buy it on Ebay for cheaper so I'm trying to make sure I'm wording my search correctly.  any help is appreciated.


 
Since I'm not sure which one you are talking about "brushed gold", most popular style is the runway. I wouldn't look for a word description but the size of the case. All ebay and stores list the size of the case of the watch. For example small sizes range from 33-37, medium MK are usually 38mm and large are 40-44mm case sizes. The large runways is 42mm if I'm not mistaken. I have the Silver runway 38mm and it's the perfect size for me. Since you tried the watch on at Macy's I suggest you find it online and see what size it was. When you search ebay place the name of the watch you want and it should come up. Sometimes sellers don't list the watch exactly like your searching for "Michael Kors Runway Medium Gold" They just list "Michael Kors Runway Gold". Best suggestion is to use a broader search and look for the measurement size in the description. Macys also has a chart that you can download of watch sizes with the (mm) size included. I would suggest you print that PDF file and make sure you know the correct case size before you buy.


----------



## MsCheleG

msmsytique said:


> Since I'm not sure which one you are talking about "brushed gold", most popular style is the runway. I wouldn't look for a word description but the size of the case. All ebay and stores list the size of the case of the watch. For example small sizes range from 33-37, medium MK are usually 38mm and large are 40-44mm case sizes. The large runways is 42mm if I'm not mistaken. I have the Silver runway 38mm and it's the perfect size for me. Since you tried the watch on at Macy's I suggest you find it online and see what size it was. When you search ebay place the name of the watch you want and it should come up. Sometimes sellers don't list the watch exactly like your searching for "Michael Kors Runway Medium Gold" They just list "Michael Kors Runway Gold". Best suggestion is to use a broader search and look for the measurement size in the description. Macys also has a chart that you can download of watch sizes with the (mm) size included. I would suggest you print that PDF file and make sure you know the correct case size before you buy.



Macy's also uses the watch number in their description. You can search ebay and google by that number.


----------



## Cheryl24

fieldsinspring said:


> Nordstrom will size it for you free of charge



I never knew this!  Thank you!!


----------



## Lrenda

thank you so much for your reply.  When I say "brushed gold" I'm talking about the gold that's not the shiny, bright, polished looking gold,  Can you tell me if the brushed gold is a certain style "runway" or does it come in different styles? 
I'm looking online for the size chart and cant find it.  If you have it handy can you paste the link?  
thanks for your help, once I get my watch I'll come back and add a photo.


----------



## MsCheleG

Lrenda said:


> thank you so much for your reply.  When I say "brushed gold" I'm talking about the gold that's not the shiny, bright, polished looking gold,  Can you tell me if the brushed gold is a certain style "runway" or does it come in different styles?
> I'm looking online for the size chart and cant find it.  If you have it handy can you paste the link?
> thanks for your help, once I get my watch I'll come back and add a photo.



It comes in several different styles.


----------



## bella601

Louislily said:


> (Picture was for the Arty rings topic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gold watch, def the one I wear the most!



Cute


----------



## Housegirl

I ended up ordered this watch sizing tool from Amazon for 4.50 and it worked perfect. Now I can use it for all the watches I order online.


----------



## MsCheleG

Housegirl said:


> I ended up ordered this watch sizing tool from Amazon for 4.50 and it worked perfect. Now I can use it for all the watches I order online.



Can you post the amazon link please?


----------



## Housegirl

MsCheleG said:


> Can you post the amazon link please?


 
Sure. Here is it:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002Q8AJSM/ref=oh_details_o00_s01_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It's 4.50 but it's an add on item. You have to have a 25.00 order to get it. I waited until I found a pair of OTBT sandals I wanted LOL.


----------



## MsCheleG

Housegirl said:


> Sure. Here is it:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002Q8AJSM/ref=oh_details_o00_s01_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> It's 4.50 but it's an add on item. You have to have a 25.00 order to get it. I waited until I found a pair of OTBT sandals I wanted LOL.



Thanks! That's the tool Nordstrom, Macy's and Dillard's uses!


----------



## Luvdabags

My newest addition to my watch collection


----------



## gr8onteej

My MK watches.  These are some of the bigger watches in my collection and all chronos.
White-ceramic, blue & gold, stainless and silicone, brown & gold, stainless and leather croc embossed and gold stainless steel.


----------



## MsCheleG

Luvdabags said:


> My newest addition to my watch collection



Nice!


----------



## tazfrk

Love the white one!


----------



## marieancel

im joining the club.yay!


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

hi! i'm thinking about buying an mk watch for school, and i'm having trouble deciding which one to buy! i like a bigger face, but i also want something that i can wear on a daily basis!
suggestions?


----------



## Housegirl

MsCheleG said:


> Thanks! That's the tool Nordstrom, Macy's and Dillard's uses!


 
Really?? SCORE!! Great investment. Saved me a trip to the mall and the watch shop charges 15.00 to size.


----------



## Housegirl

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> hi! i'm thinking about buying an mk watch for school, and i'm having trouble deciding which one to buy! i like a bigger face, but i also want something that i can wear on a daily basis!
> suggestions?


 

I vote for the first one. I actually want that one in stainless. It's not too big and you can dress it up or down. Good prices on Amazon.


----------



## kkatrina

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> hi! i'm thinking about buying an mk watch for school, and i'm having trouble deciding which one to buy! i like a bigger face, but i also want something that i can wear on a daily basis!
> suggestions?



LAST ONE!!! SO CLASSY!!! IMO the first is too typical MK and everyone might have, the second is very pretty but I feel the pearl white/rose gold, and the roman numerials with the crystal border is a little but over the top. The last one is such a classy simple yet elegant one. What do you feel??


----------



## kkatrina

Luvdabags said:


> My newest addition to my watch collection



I have not seen this one, it's beautiful!! I've seen the twist link strap, but with that face with the crystals around it is perfect! Is it new?


----------



## tazfrk

I like the first one, the last one looks very formal to me.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

It's a tie between the first and the last one...half of me says rose gold and the other half says gold!


----------



## MsCheleG

kkatrina said:


> LAST ONE!!! SO CLASSY!!! IMO the first is too typical MK and everyone might have, the second is very pretty but I feel the pearl white/rose gold, and the roman numerials with the crystal border is a little but over the top. The last one is such a classy simple yet elegant one. What do you feel??



I vote for the first or the last one. The second one might not be for everyday. You also won't to think about your style of dress, personality, etc. Like for me I'm classic with a twist. I like a certain flair, a pop of color, an unexpected pattern, etc. so I would like the first one for everyday. The third is too conservative or me.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

So I bought the Parker and the hardware is a bit faulty- about 8 gems missing. I bought it from Amazon and I'm just wondering if this is normal or if I should return and buy it from Nordstroms? Or can the gems be replaced?


----------



## MsCheleG

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> View attachment 2259596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I bought the Parker and the hardware is a bit faulty- about 8 gems missing. I bought it from Amazon and I'm just wondering if this is normal or if I should return and buy it from Nordstroms? Or can the gems be replaced?



I would return it if they can't repair it for free! Otherwise, not worth a deal IMO.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I returned it. I think I'm going to look in store for one instead, one without stones. (:


----------



## neko-chan

Do you lovely ladies know if they make the SMALL Lexington in gold?

It's here in silver at nordstroms but not in gold anywhere

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-small-lexington-bracelet-watch-26mm/3511874


----------



## MsCheleG

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> I returned it. I think I'm going to look in store for one instead, one without stones. (:



 I have several with stones that hold up fine but I bought them at Macy's, Dillard's, or Nordstrom so that if I should have any issues,  I have some recourse and a store nearby. I've never bought from outside of there except the MK store itself.


----------



## yingkob




----------



## MsCheleG

yingkob said:


> View attachment 2261809



Nice!


----------



## shoegal27

Just got MK5128 rose gold. Upon reading reviews, some day the color of the rose gold fades quickly. Is this true? Should I return?


----------



## Judy1123

. Granddaughter bought this one before she leaves for Egypt/Army, this is her second one..


----------



## MsCheleG

shoegal27 said:


> Just got MK5128 rose gold. Upon reading reviews, some day the color of the rose gold fades quickly. Is this true? Should I return?



I've never had trouble with the rosé gold. Don't spray your perfume on it. Don't get water all over it and treat it like a nice watch and you should be fine.


----------



## MsCheleG

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2262797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Granddaughter bought this one before she leaves for Egypt/Army, this is her second one..



Nice!


----------



## shoegal27

MsCheleG said:


> I've never had trouble with the rosé gold. Don't spray your perfume on it. Don't get water all over it and treat it like a nice watch and you should be fine.



Thank you. Reading some reviews on line made me really nervous. Where should I store it each night, back in the box?


----------



## Murphy47

Treat it like a nice watch may be a nice idea, but its made by Fossil. How good could it really be? It's nice for what it is but don't get carried away. 
Do some research and by a really nice watch for that money.


----------



## shoegal27

Can someone please explain to me what the chronograph is on the 5128 and how do I set the 3 eyes?


----------



## MsCheleG

shoegal27 said:


> Thank you. Reading some reviews on line made me really nervous. Where should I store it each night, back in the box?



I keep mine in the box.


----------



## tazfrk

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2262797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Granddaughter bought this one before she leaves for Egypt/Army, this is her second one..



Beautiful watch!


----------



## Louislily

I wear my mk watches for years now and I never had any issue with color fading! I just dont spray perfume on my wrists when I wear them, other than that I'm not extra careful..


----------



## shoegal27

Thank you ladies, you have put my mind at ease.  I am so in love with my new watch, I just don't want it to change colors.


----------



## JosiePosie

Here's mine   It's the Rose Gold Darci Glitz Watch


----------



## shoegal27

mbk318 said:


> I just purchased my first MK watch. It is the Rose Gold Runway 38mm and I love it.



Me too I'm loving it


----------



## tazfrk

It's gorgeous, love it!


----------



## lovingbunny

Im so stuck between rose gold or gold!


----------



## LaterDays13

This is my MK mid-size ritz chronograph glitz watch, with MK skinny bangle, MK pave bangle and two other bracelets.  (Don't mind the peeling temporary tattoo -- I had just done Race for the Cure and was all Pink-ed out.)


----------



## JosiePosie

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> hi! i'm thinking about buying an mk watch for school, and i'm having trouble deciding which one to buy! i like a bigger face, but i also want something that i can wear on a daily basis!
> suggestions?



I have the last one in rose gold and I get so many compliments on it!!  It's such a pretty watch!


----------



## MsCheleG

LaterDays13 said:


> This is my MK mid-size ritz chronograph glitz watch, with MK skinny bangle, MK pave bangle and two other bracelets.  (Don't mind the peeling temporary tattoo -- I had just done Race for the Cure and was all Pink-ed out.)



Pretty!


----------



## anaisahn

LaterDays13 said:


> This is my MK mid-size ritz chronograph glitz watch, with MK skinny bangle, MK pave bangle and two other bracelets.  (Don't mind the peeling temporary tattoo -- I had just done Race for the Cure and was all Pink-ed out.)



Oh my, it is so gorgeous!!! I've been hesitating between this chronograph ritz gold-tone stainless steel bracelet 36mm VS chronograph parker gold ion plated stainless steel bracelet 39mm. I read some reviews on parker 39mm that the crystals fall off, I was getting worried. Now I have seen this gorgeous watch and just made my mind!


----------



## FlyingTurtles

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2262797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Granddaughter bought this one before she leaves for Egypt/Army, this is her second one..


Beautiful!  I am dying for a Watch Hunger Stop watch in that color.  Unfortunately, it appears to be sold out everywhere and the website isn't expected to have it in stock until September.


----------



## Luvdabags

MsCheleG said:


> Nice!



Thank you!


----------



## Luvdabags

kkatrina said:


> I have not seen this one, it's beautiful!! I've seen the twist link strap, but with that face with the crystals around it is perfect! Is it new?



Thank you!  Yes, it's from the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.


----------



## kkatrina

Luvdabags said:


> Thank you!  Yes, it's from the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.


Oooo on sale too? That's wonderful!! I love sales  Going to check that out now. Congrats on your new watch again, too nice!


----------



## LaterDays13

anaisahn said:


> Oh my, it is so gorgeous!!! I've been hesitating between this chronograph ritz gold-tone stainless steel bracelet 36mm VS chronograph parker gold ion plated stainless steel bracelet 39mm. I read some reviews on parker 39mm that the crystals fall off, I was getting worried. Now I have seen this gorgeous watch and just made my mind!



Glad I could help!  The only crystals on this watch are in place of the numbers, which is perfect for me -- a bit of sparkle without being _too_ flashy.


----------



## riversongspa

I am really wanting an MK Bradshaw 43mm, but I cannot decide whether gold or rose gold...any suggestions?


----------



## tazfrk

riversongspa said:


> I am really wanting an MK Bradshaw 43mm, but I cannot decide whether gold or rose gold...any suggestions?



I like both so much but it depends on the style i will have to go look at that one. Saw a rose gold and silver mix yesterday , was so pretty.


----------



## tazfrk

riversongspa said:


> I am really wanting an MK Bradshaw 43mm, but I cannot decide whether gold or rose gold...any suggestions?



rose gold is really pretty in this style.


----------



## tazfrk

I just ordered this one today on the Nordstrom sale, wanted to get it before it was sold out.
Cant wait to get it, it will be my first rose gold watch. Love the MK logo on the face.


----------



## ngraceu

This makes me so sad I lost mine or someone stole it


----------



## tazfrk

ngraceu said:


> This makes me so sad I lost mine or someone stole it



That's horrible, I am soooo sorry.


----------



## oluchika

tazfrk said:


> I just ordered this one today on the Nordstrom sale, wanted to get it before it was sold out.
> Cant wait to get it, it will be my first rose gold watch. Love the MK logo on the face.



I ordered that one too as my first michael kors watch! Still waiting to receive it to see if I like it.

Also thinking of buying this one since it's on sale
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-lady-nini-chain-link-bracelet-watch-35mm/3544462?id=20808643&largeImg=0&tn=largerview_popup&tname=product

and http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-lady-nini-chain-link-bracelet-watch-35mm/3544462?id=20808643&largeImg=0&tn=largerview_popup&tname=product

I don't know what to do :\ I had also bought the one attached in the photo at Dillards. It wasn't even the one I planned on getting. I wanted and still want the oversized Lexington in rose gold. I went with the intention of just trying on watches to see if rose gold suited me better than gold. Found that the gold is too yellow for me, but I can tolerate it more if it is a two tone with tortoise or horn. I'm loving this watch the more I look at it. I like that it looks like a bracelet too. I'm gonna compare this one and the smaller version on sale at nordstrom to see which one to keep. I think the smaller face version may be too small for my liking, but you never know


----------



## tazfrk

oluchika said:


> I ordered that one too as my first michael kors watch! Still waiting to receive it to see if I like it.
> 
> Also thinking of buying this one since it's on sale
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-lady-nini-chain-link-bracelet-watch-35mm/3544462?id=20808643&largeImg=0&tn=largerview_popup&tname=product
> 
> and http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-lady-nini-chain-link-bracelet-watch-35mm/3544462?id=20808643&largeImg=0&tn=largerview_popup&tname=product
> 
> I don't know what to do :\ I had also bought the one attached in the photo at Dillards. It wasn't even the one I planned on getting. I wanted and still want the oversized Lexington in rose gold. I went with the intention of just trying on watches to see if rose gold suited me better than gold. Found that the gold is too yellow for me, but I can tolerate it more if it is a two tone with tortoise or horn. I'm loving this watch the more I look at it. I like that it looks like a bracelet too. I'm gonna compare this one and the smaller version on sale at nordstrom to see which one to keep. I think the smaller face version may be too small for my liking, but you never know



Yes that one is very nice too, I have the Parker gold and tortoise and I love the mix of color, it seems we have similar tastes.


----------



## Bethblas84

Does anyone have this watch?! Can you please post some pictures of it &#9786;


----------



## oluchika

bethanybflores said:


> Does anyone have this watch?! Can you please post some pictures of it &#9786;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2270494


I ordered that one too in the nordstrom sale. I think it's supposed to arrive on Monday, so I'll post pictures then. I also ordered these two.

http://m.nordstrom.com/Product/Details/3498760?origin=keywordsearch
http://m.nordstrom.com/Product/Details/3544554?origin=keywordsearch

I ordered a couple to compare and then decide which I'm gonna keep. Wouldn't have ordered so many if Nordstrom didn't have free shipping and returns, lol.


----------



## thebreat

Saw someone else post this same watch, but here is my rose gold chronograph with Swarovski crystals and mother of pearl.


----------



## tazfrk

Really a very pretty watch


----------



## fauxreal

thinking about getting the bradshaw mini with gold/silver leather. does anyone how easy it is to change straps? like say if it was metal and switched it out to leather every now and then?

g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/mkwat/mkwat4034211409/mkwat4034211409_q1_1-0_336x596.jpg


----------



## oluchika

bethanybflores said:


> Does anyone have this watch?! Can you please post some pictures of it &#9786;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2270494



Here you go.
Ended up returning the one on the right in the second photo since the other one was $130 on sale. Couldn't really justify keeping it and at least it gets me $100 closer to getting the Layton!


----------



## tazfrk

Love the one you chose, very classy! Cant wait to get my new watch tomorrow, hope I like it.


----------



## Bethblas84

oluchika said:


> Here you go.
> Ended up returning the one on the right in the second photo since the other one was $130 on sale. Couldn't really justify keeping it and at least it gets me $100 closer to getting the Layton!



Love it! My only concern is the sizing. How many links can come off? (Since most of it are chained links) on my regular MK watches I have to take off 4 links all together and it's still just a tad but loose.


----------



## shoegal27

My rose gold Runway.


----------



## oluchika

bethanybflores said:


> Love it! My only concern is the sizing. How many links can come off? (Since most of it are chained links) on my regular MK watches I have to take off 4 links all together and it's still just a tad but loose.



Looks like there's 3 links, so 2 can come off. I only took one off and I would say my wrists are small/medium sized, so you should be fine. It's still a little loose, but it's ok. You need to have some extra play in it in order to get it on since it has the DIY links and takes some time to get on by yourself.

The first picture is with all the links on. The second is with one removed.

Note: my wrist size is 6"


----------



## neko-chan

Can anyone confirm that the Lexington comes in the following sizes: 28, 33, 38, 45?

There is a 33 on Bloomingdales but this just seems like a boatload of sizes. Only Nordies has the 28 right now.


----------



## tazfrk

Got my new watch today, not loving it, it pulls the hair on my arm and I dont care for the style as much as I thought I would. So it's going back and I will see if there are any others I want.


----------



## Jennifer41

omgxitsxemmerz said:


> hi! i'm thinking about buying an mk watch for school, and i'm having trouble deciding which one to buy! i like a bigger face, but i also want something that i can wear on a daily basis!
> suggestions?



The 2nd one soooo cute


----------



## bella601

shoegal27 said:


> My rose gold Runway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2274146



Nice!


----------



## shoegal27

Thank u


----------



## missbrasilnyc

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2262797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Granddaughter bought this one before she leaves for Egypt/Army, this is her second one..


I have been oggling this watch for a while now! Beautiful. I hope I can get it sometime.


----------



## tempurabits

tazfrk said:


> I just ordered this one today on the Nordstrom sale, wanted to get it before it was sold out.
> Cant wait to get it, it will be my first rose gold watch. Love the MK logo on the face.


What is the model of this watch !?!? I have the same one in gold but without the jewels on the links... this one looks nicer :$


----------



## Louislily

Wearing one of my favorites today, together with MK and LV bracelets


----------



## tazfrk

Like all 3!


----------



## MsCheleG

Louislily said:


> Wearing one of my favorites today, together with MK and LV bracelets



Nice


----------



## haruhii

My current favorite watch. Got it earlier this year at Nordstrom.


----------



## bella601

Pretty


----------



## Ditacouture

I just have the one


----------



## rgambill

Hi I'm Robin these are a few of my favorites


----------



## haruhii

rgambill said:


> Hi I'm Robin these are a few of my favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2288593
> View attachment 2288594
> View attachment 2288595



Nice collection!


----------



## bella601

Pretty!


----------



## shoegal27

Question about my runway. I accidentally pressed the button for the date and it went to 0 but today I'm wearing it and its the right date. I didn't fix it. How did this happen???


----------



## becominobsessed

lorienme said:


> Oops may have bought another MK watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922785
> 
> 
> And I got Mother one the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922788


LMAO.  I have had so many "Oops" moments lately when it comes to MK watches.


----------



## Louislily

Snapped a picture of my gold & rosegold watch, bought this one in NYC last year and I actually haven't seen anyone with it here!


----------



## bella601

Louislily said:


> Snapped a picture of my gold & rosegold watch, bought this one in NYC last year and I actually haven't seen anyone with it here!



Very pretty!


----------



## addictedtolove

Louislily said:


> Snapped a picture of my gold & rosegold watch, bought this one in NYC last year and I actually haven't seen anyone with it here!



I totally forgot I have this watch! Haha love it!


----------



## Belle79

Loving my new *Small Lexington* watch! I almost can't stand to wear a watch at all - so I need something small and lightweight....

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_3_B


----------



## jourvin

got a snap photo of my current favorite MK watch


----------



## nc.girl

Belle79 said:


> Loving my new *Small Lexington* watch! I almost can't stand to wear a watch at all - so I need something small and lightweight....
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_3_B



I love this one...very classy looking!


----------



## Belle79

nc.girl said:


> I love this one...very classy looking!


 
Thank you


----------



## Restore724

*Parker rose gold tortoise*


----------



## bagcrazysteph

Restore724 said:


> *Parker rose gold tortoise*



Beautiful!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

restore724 said:


> *parker rose gold tortoise*



love!!!!!!


----------



## shoegal27

rose gold runway


----------



## bella601

jourvin said:


> View attachment 2305525
> 
> got a snap photo of my current favorite MK watch



Very nice


----------



## lovingbunny

Such lovely watches! I'm having such a hard time deciding with or without the crystals lining the circle frame. I want to wear it to work at the office but the crystals seem so flashy. ugh!


----------



## Farina

Got this one from my husband last year (for my birthday), my favorite watch!


----------



## msmsytique

lovingbunny said:


> Such lovely watches! I'm having such a hard time deciding with or without the crystals lining the circle frame. I want to wear it to work at the office but the crystals seem so flashy. ugh!


 
I have more watches with crystals than without, if you want a work appropriate watch (professional setting) then I think without crystals would the most appropriate. Something simple like the Runway series would be my recommendation. You might also want to try a watch with crystals on the inside as a compromise. Good luck on making a decision


----------



## purpleparachute

I'm currently deciding between the Lexington and the Bradshaw and just cannot make up my mind  Any opinions? 
I think I'm beginning to lean towards the Lexington actually.

Also thinking whether I should go for the Tri Tone Lexington or just for a gold one.. In a way the tri tone would be more versatile as I wear a lot of silver! But I do love the gold one..

(Michael Kors 'Lexington' Chronograph Bracelet Watch, 38mm in Tri Tone)


----------



## Jersey Girl

purpleparachute said:


> I'm currently deciding between the Lexington and the Bradshaw and just cannot make up my mind  Any opinions?
> I think I'm beginning to lean towards the Lexington actually.
> 
> Also thinking whether I should go for the Tri Tone Lexington or just for a gold one.. In a way the tri tone would be more versatile as I wear a lot of silver! But I do love the gold one..
> 
> (Michael Kors 'Lexington' Chronograph Bracelet Watch, 38mm in Tri Tone)




Love the Tri Tone! So pretty! You can wear it with anything!


----------



## purpleparachute

Jersey Girl said:


> Love the Tri Tone! So pretty! You can wear it with anything!



Yes it is!! I actually just placed an order for it on Shopbop after considering which one to get for ages ha! So excited to get it


----------



## missbrasilnyc

Does anyone have an MK logo watch? For some reason I feel deep down this is the one I want lol, my mom is always like oh get one of the ones with tortoise or something but my eyes always drift to this one... I have one of those acetate horn ones with the little crystals on the face already.

I was thinking of getting a watch hunger stop one, but I was hesitant because I don't feel it would match with a lot of my clothes. It's gorgeous though. 

Anyhow, would anyone care to share their pics of the MK logo watch? Either with the crystals or not


----------



## missbrasilnyc

A picture of my MK watch, wanted to share with you guys before adding to my collection  lol


----------



## Mrs. Mac

missbrasilnyc said:


> A picture of my MK watch, wanted to share with you guys before adding to my collection  lol



Love your stack!!!!


----------



## missbrasilnyc

Mrs. Mac said:


> Love your stack!!!!



Thank you so much !


----------



## Jersey Girl

purpleparachute said:


> Yes it is!! I actually just placed an order for it on Shopbop after considering which one to get for ages ha! So excited to get it




That's great! Be sure to post pic's when you get it!


----------



## Mikaelha

Hi, I would like to know if the two tone watches like camille two tone watch has the gold tone only on the top? I mean, the whole watch is silver color and then only on the top of the link is the gold tone and on the back of the same links is silver (stainless steel)? if someone could post a photo would be great.


----------



## bella601

Restore724 said:


> *Parker rose gold tortoise*



Pretty


----------



## deelovej

Here's mine...I've had it for about two years. Think I'm ready for another though.


----------



## catx

I´m loving my new addition! Well, more precisely my first addition


----------



## missdicaprio

Just got this yesterday!


----------



## deelovej

missdicaprio said:


> Just got this yesterday!
> View attachment 2328991
> 
> View attachment 2328993



Nice!  This is the one I was thinking about getting.


----------



## Superstar88

Hi I'm still a newbie but wanted to share my MK rose gold watch!


----------



## TaterTots

missdicaprio said:


> Just got this yesterday!
> View attachment 2328991
> 
> View attachment 2328993



It's gorgeous!!


----------



## TaterTots

Superstar88 said:


> Hi I'm still a newbie but wanted to share my MK rose gold watch!



The Rose Gold is just beautiful!!


----------



## Superstar88

TaterTots said:


> The Rose Gold is just beautiful!!


Thank you! Rose Gold is my favorite it literally goes with everything


----------



## purpleparachute

Jersey Girl said:


> That's great! Be sure to post pic's when you get it!



I got it a few days ago but only got it resized today! I'm so happy I got it now


----------



## Jersey Girl

purpleparachute said:


> I got it a few days ago but only got it resized today! I'm so happy I got it now




It's gorgeous! Looks great on your wrist! Congrats!


----------



## purpleparachute

Jersey Girl said:


> It's gorgeous! Looks great on your wrist! Congrats!



Aw thanks!


----------



## TaterTots

catx said:


> I´m loving my new addition! Well, more precisely my first addition



I don't know HOW I missed this ....  it's beautiful!!


----------



## TaterTots

purpleparachute said:


> I got it a few days ago but only got it resized today! I'm so happy I got it now



Love the 2 tone look...


----------



## Jersey Girl

purpleparachute said:


> Aw thanks!



You're welcome!


----------



## mila007

They are great watches


----------



## catx

TaterTots said:


> I don't know HOW I missed this ....  it's beautiful!!



Thank you! I am really loving it


----------



## Esquared72

My Parker with rose gold and silver hardware and vachetta strap. I've had it for a little over a year and love the patina developing on the strap!
View attachment 2332854


----------



## MissPrissyPoo

I really need a rose gold but which one


----------



## TaterTots

eehlers said:


> My Parker with rose gold and silver hardware and vachetta strap. I've had it for a little over a year and love the patina developing on the strap!
> View attachment 2332854



Love it!!!


----------



## shalimar777

Hi everyone) I'm trying to pick my very first mk watch and i can't decide between these two. - MK5491 and MK5636

I tried the first one MK5491 today and I just fell in love with it!!

I didn't see the second one MK5636 in stores. so I couldn't make a comparison beween the two. I think it's quite rare and not so many people own it. but it looks beautiful!

which one should i get? your suggestions would be very helpful for me to decide!


----------



## Aphrhodite

Mk5491


----------



## intrigue

I've had my eye on this one and just ordered it, can't wait to get it! I love the pyramid detail. 

I


----------



## shalimar777

Aphrhodite said:


> Mk5491



yes I think I'll get this one thank you


----------



## indi3r4

intrigue said:


> I've had my eye on this one and just ordered it, can't wait to get it! I love the pyramid detail.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2337656



I ordered this yesterday as well!! I'm in love with the pyramid detail.


----------



## gr8onteej

Wearing the gold with blue silicone today.


----------



## mizzpinky

Hi everyone, have anyone bought mk watch from amazon? Is it authentic? 
Thank u for the info


----------



## haruhii

aphrhodite said:


> mk5491



+1


----------



## becominobsessed

mizzpinky said:


> Hi everyone, have anyone bought mk watch from amazon? Is it authentic?
> Thank u for the info



I have purchased several Michael Kors & they have ALL been authentic. I've taken them to the Michael Kors store to be resized with no problems. I've purchased the MK5605, Mk8229, MK8228 to name a few.


----------



## mizzpinky

becominobsessed said:


> I have purchased several Michael Kors & they have ALL been authentic. I've taken them to the Michael Kors store to be resized with no problems. I've purchased the MK5605, Mk8229, MK8228 to name a few.


Hi thank u for your info. would you mind to mention the seller id???


----------



## Ginger Tea

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 2339719
> 
> Wearing the gold with blue silicone today.



Loving that. Nice!


----------



## k.matte

Can anyone help me out if this is authentic and worth $175. I am buying off kijiji


----------



## jclaybo

My MK "Blake" got it from Nordstrom last month don't think it ever hit the MK store. The SA there said they never got it but I love it it, got it the day they put it out


----------



## missbrasilnyc

jclaybo said:


> My MK "Blake" got it from Nordstrom last month don't think it ever hit the MK store. The SA there said they never got it but I love it it, got it the day they put it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2351320
> View attachment 2351321
> View attachment 2351322



That's a really gorgeous watch! I love the color of the face


----------



## bella601

jclaybo said:


> My MK "Blake" got it from Nordstrom last month don't think it ever hit the MK store. The SA there said they never got it but I love it it, got it the day they put it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2351320
> View attachment 2351321
> View attachment 2351322



Very nice!  Reminds of a rolex


----------



## jclaybo

Thank you Ladies!!


----------



## jclaybo

missbrasilnyc said:


> That's a really gorgeous watch! I love the color of the face





bella601 said:


> Very nice!  Reminds of a rolex





Thank you Ladies!!


----------



## hedinke

Hi! I joined a competition with my MK watch, could you help me by liking this pic? Thanks!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...228.1073741836.232503170133430&type=1&theater


----------



## KristyNikol

Here is my rose gold Darci MK watch. I received her as a birthday gift in September


----------



## FacundaRhose

missbrasilnyc said:


> Does anyone have an MK logo watch? For some reason I feel deep down this is the one I want lol, my mom is always like oh get one of the ones with tortoise or something but my eyes always drift to this one... I have one of those acetate horn ones with the little crystals on the face already.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a watch hunger stop one, but I was hesitant because I don't feel it would match with a lot of my clothes. It's gorgeous though.
> 
> Anyhow, would anyone care to share their pics of the MK logo watch? Either with the crystals or not



I have the watch hunger stop, I posted a photo in this thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/rose-gold-mk-watches-838481.html#post25476889


----------



## jclaybo

I have seen this question asked a few times in this thread but for Gold MK watch owners have you noticed any of the gold rubbing off after 2 months of wear? I see alot of people said normally after a year of wear, but I've had my watch for 2 months and am just now noticing major discoloration where the silver is showing through. $225 is a lot of money for a watch to start changing colors after just 2 months with regular wear and activities


----------



## FacundaRhose

jclaybo said:


> I have seen this question asked a few times in this thread but for Gold MK watch owners have you noticed any of the gold rubbing off after 2 months of wear? I see alot of people said normally after a year of wear, but I've had my watch for 2 months and am just now noticing major discoloration where the silver is showing through. $225 is a lot of money for a watch to start changing colors after just 2 months with regular wear and activities



mine is fine, I've had it for a few months...


----------



## annamaxd

Hello everyone, 
I'm trying to choose an MK watch for my birthday. So exciting but so difficult! 

I was wondering if anyone knew the MK code for the rose gold watch posted by both thebreat (on page 125) and rgambill (her 3rd picture on page 126). 
It's rose gold with a mother of pearl face. (Have attached picture. Number 1)

I've been looking at MK5676 which is the gold version but I do love mother of pearl and the shop assistants keep telling me rose gold works best with my skin! 

I'm not so sure if I like the chains with lots of links though so I'm quite undecided! 

I also rather like MK5336. Does anyone know if they do that one in gold? 
(Or did do as I think it's from a long time ago).
I've attached a picture (number 2) that is from someone on this thread but right at the beginning (sorry I can't find the page now!). Do you guys think that is rose gold or gold? 

What are your favourites and what do you think I should go for? 
I have slim wrists and very pale skin though it does tan. 

Thank you for your help!!

xxx

A


----------



## charleston-mom

My first fun watch!  Can't be always serious!


----------



## msmsytique

My September B-day present, MK 5493


----------



## Pursenalfaves

Lookin' great everyone!  Thanks for sharing! 
This one's MK-8098


----------



## PassportKai

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 2339719
> 
> Wearing the gold with blue silicone today.


I love your watch! Is it water proof, and do you mind sharing how much it was, thanks!


----------



## zuzu717

My first MK watch!! I love it!!! MK5076


----------



## ladyjeye

here is mine!


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

rainyjewels said:


> i have one - white midsize chrono with gold accents -



Love the look of this watch.


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

ladyjeye said:


> here is mine!




Wow bling bling! Very modern and flashy. Love it.


----------



## missmandymarie

Here's mine! I mostly only wear it to work.


----------



## uhpharm01

msmsytique said:


> I have more watches with crystals than without, if you want a work appropriate watch (professional setting) then I think without crystals would the most appropriate. Something simple like the Runway series would be my recommendation. You might also want to try a watch with crystals on the inside as a compromise. Good luck on making a decision


I've been thinking about buying a K watch.  Have you have any problems with the rhinestones coming out?

Thanks


----------



## uhpharm01

ladyjeye said:


> here is mine!


I love your watch.  What model number is this one?
THanks


----------



## uhpharm01

MsCheleG said:


> I have been looking at this forum for a while and decided to come clean about my fetish...hee hee


I love the way you got you're watches organized.


----------



## msmsytique

uhpharm01 said:


> I've been thinking about buying a K watch.  Have you have any problems with the rhinestones coming out?
> 
> Thanks



No, I havent but I also don't use the same watch more than 2 days. I rotate my watches, so I don't know if there would be a rhinestone problem if I wore one watch daily.


----------



## LovingLV81

This is my first MK watch my hubby got it for me as a early Christmas pre deployment present  I got it at the MK boutique it was a nice experience the lady who helped me was quite nice she let me try in both sizes and was quick to offer which she liked and was honest and got the links taken out very quickly set the watch and packaged everything very nicely plus it was a easy sale for her cause I knew already that I wanted this watch it is the watch hunger stop mid size 100 series MK 5814 in sliver stainless steel I also have a very small wrist so I was worried that this @ 38cm was going to be way to big but it actually looks pretty good  I have a 6 inch wrist and they removed 4 links 5 was too tight I like it a little loose  it was 295.00 USD before tax 315 with tax the best thing about this watch is that it will give 100 meals to people in need ! Anyway it is kinda heavy on the arm at first and I am getting use to that but I think that is a sign of a well made watch hope it lasts for a very long time !


----------



## MandaB

Just got this at the outlet today, I'm in love!


----------



## bagshopr

Ladies, do any of you have problems with MK metal watch bands causing irritation?  I have had to return several inexpensive watches for this.  I am hoping that a more expensive watch will help solve the problem.  I believe the MK watch bands are stainless steel.


----------



## LovingLV81

bagshopr said:


> Ladies, do any of you have problems with MK metal watch bands causing irritation?  I have had to return several inexpensive watches for this.  I am hoping that a more expensive watch will help solve the problem.  I believe the MK watch bands are stainless steel.




Granted I have only had my watch a week but no issues here at all I have a sliver one so it stainless steel and don't have any issues so far never really had any issues with stainless steel I general  good luck if you do get a MK watch you will love it !!


----------



## bagshopr

LovingLV81 said:


> Granted I have only had my watch a week but no issues here at all I have a sliver one so it stainless steel and don't have any issues so far never really had any issues with stainless steel I general  good luck if you do get a MK watch you will love it !!


Thank you for your reply.  I love your MK watch!


----------



## angieAnh




----------



## tazfrk

ladyjeye said:


> here is mine!


 
Did you get this one recently? I love it , where can I find it?


----------



## gr8onteej

Saw this one at Nordstrom Rack, the leather/gold combo caught my eye and it matches my gold and leather bangles.
The Camille.


----------



## carriekay

I am receiving an MK watch for Christmas but am not sure which one to get. I'm pretty preppy/classy with my style and tend to wear silver and gold equally. Anyone have any suggestions for the best piece to get? Also I have pretty small wrists and hands so nothing too big. Thanks!!


----------



## uhpharm01

I have these two watch for now.


----------



## shalimar777

My beautiful MK5491


----------



## shalimar777

I really love my watch above, but I realized something weird, the minute hand is thinner than it's supposed to be. Is that normal? I also saw some photos like that when I searched about it online. But I usually saw that the minute hand is as thick as the hour hand. I am a little confused now. Do you have any idea about that?


----------



## SEWDimples

Good Evening All,

Here are my two new MK watches:

1. MK5171 MK Chronograph Ladies Silver Watch Stainless Steel

2. MK5635 MK Camille Women's Gold Watch Stainless Steel

I currently have about 3 other MK watches, but I was looking for plain Gold and Silver watches without the bling.

I'm very satisfied now.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## SEWDimples

gr8onteej said:


> Saw this one at Nordstrom Rack, the leather/gold combo caught my eye and it matches my gold and leather bangles.
> The Camille.
> View attachment 2396873
> View attachment 2396874
> View attachment 2396877



Lovely. 

I tried on this watch, but the band color does not compliment my skin tone. 

I found the Camille with the bracelet band.

Enjoy!


----------



## gr8onteej

SEWDimples said:


> Lovely.
> 
> I tried on this watch, but the band color does not compliment my skin tone.
> 
> I found the Camille with the bracelet band.
> 
> Enjoy!



They also had a brown/rosegold combo but that didn't work for me.
Oh, I like the bracelet.  Congrats!


----------



## luckyheej

rainyjewels said:


> i have one - white midsize chrono with gold accents -


Love it !!!  how much did you pay for it?


----------



## haruhii

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my two new MK watches:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. MK5171 MK Chronograph Ladies Silver Watch Stainless Steel
> 
> 
> 
> 2. MK5635 MK Camille Women's Gold Watch Stainless Steel
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have about 3 other MK watches, but I was looking for plain Gold and Silver watches without the bling.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very satisfied now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Oh I really like the silver one! The font of the number is cute!


----------



## SEWDimples

gr8onteej said:


> They also had a brown/rosegold combo but that didn't work for me.
> Oh, I like the bracelet.  Congrats!





haruhii said:


> Oh I really like the silver one! The font of the number is cute!



Thanks!


----------



## shalimar777

Ladies, I wanted to share that I realized the *minute-hand* of the* Parker Glitz Watches* is sometimes *thinner* and sometimes *as thick as the hour-hand* like in the photos. I don't know why it's like that but I believe it's normal.


----------



## tazfrk

Found this beauty at T.J. Maxx today for over 100.00 off the price woohoo.


----------



## MADfabstyle

I love MK watches I have one in silver and one in rose gold
These styles are: 
Mk5353 silver 
Mk5263 rose


----------



## uhpharm01

msmsytique said:


> No, I havent but I also don't use the same watch more than 2 days. I rotate my watches, so I don't know if there would be a rhinestone problem if I wore one watch daily.



Thanks


----------



## lulugirl896

I'm in love with the Twisted Camille and have fingers crossed that I get it for Christmas. It's TDF!


----------



## Piarpreet

I have the rose gold camille and it's so beautiful I'm scared of losing stones :/


----------



## Piarpreet

lulugirl896 said:


> I'm in love with the Twisted Camille and have fingers crossed that I get it for Christmas. It's TDF!



OMG I want it! :O I dont have any watches in that dark metal color. I really like it


----------



## MandaB

lulugirl896 said:


> I'm in love with the Twisted Camille and have fingers crossed that I get it for Christmas. It's TDF!




This is beautiful! I want it in yellow gold


----------



## golf

MADfabstyle said:


> I love MK watches I have one in silver and one in rose gold
> These styles are:
> Mk5353 silver
> Mk5263 rose



  Very nice
how many wide size of face watch rose gold one?


----------



## XOverdose

this watch today


----------



## rosejen

lulugirl896 said:


> I'm in love with the Twisted Camille and have fingers crossed that I get it for Christmas. It's TDF!


I have this lovely watch in Gold!! I Love it!!!:giggles:


----------



## rosejen

http://
	
                sorry the image is soooo big


----------



## megcurry

The gold Camille is so glittery!  Your picture shows it's beauty waaay better than the website pics!  Sooo lucky!


----------



## MandaB

rosejen said:


> http://[IMG]http://i39.tinypic.com/2qi02h0.jpg[/IMG]                sorry the image is soooo big




Gorgeous!! This is on my wish list I LOVE it!


----------



## Piarpreet

Got the dark twisted camille... Couldnt help myself


----------



## rosejen

megcurry said:


> The gold Camille is so glittery!  Your picture shows it's beauty waaay better than the website pics!  Sooo lucky!


the plastic on the face was still on when i took the pics lol.. but it is indeed a beauty!!


----------



## rosejen

MandaB said:


> Gorgeous!! This is on my wish list I LOVE it!


hope you get what you wish for this christmas


----------



## golf

Anyone has MK 5263 , pls post model pic of 39mm , i dont know it big or small , hope it big enough for oversize style


----------



## BowSatchelLover

Just received my MK3226. Gold with a green face, it's so gorgeous. I've had to have eight links taken out though.

I can't upload photos


----------



## bubblezeve

Here's me with my Rose Gold MK5263  Bling Bling  I think it was a bargain... paid GBP165.65.. &#9825;&#9829;&#9825;


----------



## golf

bubblezeve said:


> Here's me with my Rose Gold MK5263  Bling Bling  I think it was a bargain... paid GBP165.65.. &#9825;&#9829;&#9825;



Yours 39mm ??


----------



## lulugirl896

Piarpreet said:


> Got the dark twisted camille... Couldnt help myself



Photo please?!!


----------



## sydnrich

Hi
First post in MK Watches..just got myself a MK5353..love it


----------



## Piarpreet

lulugirl896 said:


> Photo please?!!




Here it is just for u lol


----------



## Piarpreet

and this is my rose gold camille. Bought it cos i bought a rose gold rockie bag  and i "need" to matchh hardware


----------



## bella601

sydnrich said:


> Hi
> First post in MK Watches..just got myself a MK5353..love it



Beautiful watch


----------



## Piarpreet

Sorry i uploaded from phone and have no clue why it uploads twice .... -_- 
any suggestions? (iphone)


----------



## lulugirl896

Piarpreet said:


> Here it is just for u lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2432471



Ohhhh, I LOVE it!! I really, really hope I get it for Christmas. If not I will be ordering it for myself that same day!!!! 

Can you add links to it? I'm a curvy gal and hope that it won't be tight on my wrist.


----------



## Piarpreet

lulugirl896 said:


> Ohhhh, I LOVE it!! I really, really hope I get it for Christmas. If not I will be ordering it for myself that same day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you add links to it? I'm a curvy gal and hope that it won't be tight on my wrist.




Its huge it has removable pieces so easy its really great. Even with a piece off is big for me so i can stack bracelets and i'm 210 lbs


----------



## Piarpreet

Im normally on iphone and its hard to post links just go to michaelkors.com and search camille  NM also has it


----------



## lulugirl896

Piarpreet said:


> Im normally on iphone and its hard to post links just go to michaelkors.com and search camille  NM also has it



I've hinted to hubby and that's really all I want for Christmas so I want to give him a shot to get it. But if not, no worries, I'll just treat myself .  Thanks for sharing, some things aren't obvious from the photos online.


----------



## Ditchwitch27

This one I ordered online from Nordstrom



This one my bf brought home for me


----------



## StarBrite310

I just got the Mini Lexington in Rose Gold the other day on sale. I think it's cute! I have two Runway watches (rose and yellow) that I bought years ago and they really are a bit too big on my 5 1/2" wrists. 

This one really sparkles 

FYI, the plastic rubber is still on the face and I haven't sized it yet.


----------



## Ditchwitch27

StarBrite310 said:


> I just got the Mini Lexington in Rose Gold the other day on sale. I think it's cute! I have two Runway watches (rose and yellow) that I bought years ago and they really are a bit too big on my 5 1/2" wrists.
> 
> 
> 
> This one really sparkles
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, the plastic rubber is still on the face and I haven't sized it yet.




The lexington looks gorgeous!


----------



## Envyme_09

Taking this girl for a spin today.


----------



## lulugirl896

Merry Christmas! Here's my present... Just what I wanted!


----------



## iheart_purses

I just got a watch for Christmas, rose golden runway glitz, so beautiful. My fiance told me got it off ebay, so I am scared. What are a few things I can look for to be certain?? It came in a box, it said michael kors and it had tags attached. It looks pretty good, but my hobby is purses (I can smell a fake one before I see it) not watches, hahaha.


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

I have a question: Am I able to get a watch re-plated? I was gifted a lovely rose gold MK watch a couple of years ago but just last week the steel started showing on one side. I'm very sentimentally attached to this_ particular_ watch and just want to know if there is anyway I could fix it? I know most people just exchange it or buy a new one but I'm willing to pay as much as needs be.


----------



## Cheryl24

lulugirl896 said:


> Merry Christmas! Here's my present... Just what I wanted!



Wow!   Total stunner, love it!!


----------



## vixan

Christmas gift, by first watch! Sorry for the side pic. It's a MK5098


----------



## bella601

vixan said:


> Christmas gift, by first watch! Sorry for the side pic. It's a MK5098



Beautiful


----------



## Esquared72

Just bought this today at the Fossil outlet (better selection and prices than the MK outlet!). This is MK5603 - the Cameron Chronograph - I love the two tone. Retail is $275 - I got this for $112.49 pre-tax.


----------



## Piarpreet

Pinkhamsterfeet said:


> I have a question: Am I able to get a watch re-plated? I was gifted a lovely rose gold MK watch a couple of years ago but just last week the steel started showing on one side. I'm very sentimentally attached to this_ particular_ watch and just want to know if there is anyway I could fix it? I know most people just exchange it or buy a new one but I'm willing to pay as much as needs be.




Id like to know too and how much? :/


----------



## Rose71

My MK 5055


----------



## MandaB

Pinkhamsterfeet said:


> I have a question: Am I able to get a watch re-plated? I was gifted a lovely rose gold MK watch a couple of years ago but just last week the steel started showing on one side. I'm very sentimentally attached to this_ particular_ watch and just want to know if there is anyway I could fix it? I know most people just exchange it or buy a new one but I'm willing to pay as much as needs be.




I got a rose gold watch in October & only had it 2 weeks b4 this started happening so I called the company who fixes them & they replaced the band & face of the watch. Mine was free but I do know for a new band they quoted me $60 originally. I also had to pay to ship it to them & it took around 3/4 weeks to get it back... There should be a phone number to call on the warranty booklet that came with your watch, you can call & speak to someone


----------



## mapetitevie

Got this beauty (MK3131) as a birthday present last summer and I just love it!





​


----------



## Apelila

Aloha ladies here is my watch and some accesories...My watch is the very first MK that I owned 4 years ago I purchased this in Waikiki Hawaii at the duty free...After 2years I purchase the Toggle bracelet with my Hamilton Satchel and the  belt bangle bacelet was a gift from my brothers for my bday last year Everytime I use this 3 all together I always get a lot of compliments...


----------



## sydnrich

eehlers said:


> Just bought this today at the Fossil outlet (better selection and prices than the MK outlet!). This is MK5603 - the Cameron Chronograph - I love the two tone. Retail is $275 - I got this for $112.49 pre-tax.


I want one of these..Did you say you bought this MK watch at a Fossil store??


----------



## Esquared72

sydnrich said:


> I want one of these..Did you say you bought this MK watch at a Fossil store??




I did! Fossil actually makes Michael Kors watches. I found this one at a Fossil outlet store - they had a large MK selection.


----------



## vixan

eehlers said:


> I did! Fossil actually makes Michael Kors watches. I found this one at a Fossil outlet store - they had a large MK selection.



I'd never thought to look at the fossil store even though I knew they nade MK watches.  My local outlet has a Fossil and MK store,  I'll check!  Thanks


----------



## sunnysideup8283

sydnrich said:


> I want one of these..Did you say you bought this MK watch at a Fossil store??




Fossil outlets are my go to place for watches. They have the best deals. My
local Fossil has a giant michael kors selection. 

They had buy one get one 50% off when I was doing my holiday shopping I got an MK for me orig $300 for $180 and a $250 marc jacobs for $60 for a gift!

Fossil or whoever owns fossil manufactures many brands and they sell them at the outlet. An outlet 40 minutes from me even sells Michele Watches.


----------



## sydnrich

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Fossil outlets are my go to place for watches. They have the best deals. My
> local Fossil has a giant michael kors selection.
> 
> They had buy one get one 50% off when I was doing my holiday shopping I got an MK for me orig $300 for $180 and a $250 marc jacobs for $60 for a gift!
> 
> Fossil or whoever owns fossil manufactures many brands and they sell them at the outlet. An outlet 40 minutes from me even sells Michele Watches.


 
You got a great deal..Thanks for the information I am going to hit up the Fossil store close to me...


----------



## mommydivine

&#128525;Hi! Sharing my 1st MK watch&#128077;
MK 5076&#8986;
Women's Chronograph Runway Stainless Steel Bracelet 38mm


----------



## vixan

Unfortunately,  my Fossil outlet does not carry MK watches


----------



## armanigirl

Can someone help me find the name of this watch?? So hard to find MK watches now that are not chronographic! Thank you! Looks like it's two toned as well with Roman numerals and bedazzled dial... Anyone have a clue which MK watch this is?


----------



## Piarpreet

armanigirl said:


> Can someone help me find the name of this watch?? So hard to find MK watches now that are not chronographic! Thank you! Looks like it's two toned as well with Roman numerals and bedazzled dial... Anyone have a clue which MK watch this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463624
> View attachment 2463625
> View attachment 2463626




U got style, woman!


----------



## armanigirl

Piarpreet said:


> U got style, woman!




It's not me! I saw these pics on Instagram and tried to ask the girl what watch this was with no response  thought some of you ladies may be able to help!


----------



## DRJones616

I love MK watches, have three so far, slowly adding more to my small collection.


----------



## Piarpreet

armanigirl said:


> It's not me! I saw these pics on Instagram and tried to ask the girl what watch this was with no response  thought some of you ladies may be able to help!




No reply huh? Well too bad. I's literally browse on ebay "mk watch" to find its name


----------



## armanigirl

Piarpreet said:


> No reply huh? Well too bad. I's literally browse on ebay "mk watch" to find its name




Thanks Hun I've tried that on eBay but couldn't find one like it


----------



## daintdoll

Shopbop has several non-chronograph MK watches. This one is similar to the one you posted but smaller 

http://www.shopbop.com/petite-lexin...1/1549623179.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize


----------



## covergirl913

armanigirl said:


> Can someone help me find the name of this watch?? So hard to find MK watches now that are not chronographic! Thank you! Looks like it's two toned as well with Roman numerals and bedazzled dial... Anyone have a clue which MK watch this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463624
> View attachment 2463625
> View attachment 2463626



I agree with checking ebay.  I believe that is an older style that may not be so easily available.  I was on the hunt for watches over the past few months and I never saw that watch on the MK website or at any of the dept stores that carry MK.   Or why not take the pic to a MK store.  They might be able to give u the name or style number.


----------



## Fommom

I'm eyeing up a Michael kors watch-probably it would be mainly stainless steel but with a little yg/rg and maybe some "bling"?  It would be my every day watch-would I be better sticking to something plainer?? I realise that they aren't "heirloom quality"-but as a mum to teenage kids I don't often spend much money on me so this would be a "considered purchase"!  Do they wear fairly well? Or should I try to suppress my love for sparkly shiny things and settle for something simple!!! Thanks!!


----------



## wand3ring

love all the different styles!


----------



## bellabird

Gorgeous watches everyone. I am looking to get my first MK watch. I am thinking of the MK 5055 medium. I am also looking at the one that looks  exactly like it but with the rhinestones on the face. Does anyone know the name of it. Or style number? Thank you


----------



## missJrSg

sydnrich said:


> Hi
> First post in MK Watches..just got myself a MK5353..love it


congrats..pretty watch


----------



## baglady2009

armanigirl said:


> Can someone help me find the name of this watch?? So hard to find MK watches now that are not chronographic! Thank you! Looks like it's two toned as well with Roman numerals and bedazzled dial... Anyone have a clue which MK watch this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463624
> View attachment 2463625
> View attachment 2463626


I believe this is the Michael Kors Lucy watch.  I saw it on ebay this morning and thought about your post.  Someone has a silver one listed (MK3184).  Not sure about the seller or authenticity of the watch though.


----------



## armanigirl

baglady2009 said:


> I believe this is the Michael Kors Lucy watch.  I saw it on ebay this morning and thought about your post.  Someone has a silver one listed (MK3184).  Not sure about the seller or authenticity of the watch though.




Omg thank u so much!! That's the watch! You are sooo awesome!!!


----------



## baglady2009

armanigirl said:


> Omg thank u so much!! That's the watch! You are sooo awesome!!!


You're welcome!!   I hope you were able to get the watch.


----------



## jkwaii

my 1st mk watch that my bf bought it for me for our 5th anniversary like 2 years ago  !!! and i still loving it ...it soooo simple that why i love it so much 
LOL ....


----------



## msmsytique

jkwaii said:


> my 1st mk watch that my bf bought it for me for our 5th anniversary like 2 years ago  !!! and i still loving it ...it soooo simple that why i love it so much
> LOL ....




Lovely watch and I love the arm candy!


----------



## canucksgrl

I have several MK watches, but this is my favorite one.


----------



## bella601

canucksgrl said:


> I have several MK watches, but this is my favorite one.




Pretty!


----------



## SkyJuicy

I am getting my friend to purchase it all the way from US. Gonna receive it next week! Loving it&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lucydee

SkyJuicy said:


> I am getting my friend to purchase it all the way from US. Gonna receive it next week! Loving it&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532203



I love this watch,
I want the pink face one.


----------



## Kay_Lizzy

Received from my bf Christmas 2012 





Bought from TJ maxx the other day


----------



## vixan

Kay_Lizzy said:


> Received from my bf Christmas 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought from TJ maxx the other day



Nice,  how has the acrylic held up?


----------



## SkyJuicy

Lucydee, do you mean the pink face as attached? Loving it too!!


----------



## Kay_Lizzy

vixan said:


> Nice,  how has the acrylic held up?


It's held up really well. I wear that watch all the time.


----------



## VajstaGurly

SkyJuicy said:


> Lucydee, do you mean the pink face as attached? Loving it too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2533985



That watch is gorgeous ...


----------



## bella601

SkyJuicy said:


> I am getting my friend to purchase it all the way from US. Gonna receive it next week! Loving it&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532203




Love it


----------



## ricanz

my pride and joy


----------



## SoFloGirl

My first MK watch!


----------



## bag-princess

SoFloGirl said:


> My first MK watch!





it's gorgeous!!!!

even though i don't like two/tone or silver jewelry i can appreciate the beauty of a piece of jewelry when i see it on others.


----------



## SoFloGirl

bag-princess said:


> it's gorgeous!!!!
> 
> even though i don't like two/tone or silver jewelry i can appreciate the beauty of a piece of jewelry when i see it on others.



Haha, thank you! I thought it would be a good first MK watch since I can wear both my silver and gold jewelry with it!


----------



## bella601

SoFloGirl said:


> My first MK watch!




Pretty!


----------



## keishapie1973

SkyJuicy said:


> Lucydee, do you mean the pink face as attached? Loving it too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2533985



Wow, this is so pretty. I don't know if I like ths one or the blue best....


----------



## Esquared72

SoFloGirl said:


> My first MK watch!




Watch twins!  I love mine.


----------



## lucydee

SkyJuicy said:


> Lucydee, do you mean the pink face as attached? Loving it too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2533985




Yes, this is the watch I want.  I am waiting for Friends and Family to get it.


I also love the teal face one too!


----------



## KatherineOxx

Does anybody have these three? I'm trying to decide between them! 



MK5801



MK5613



MK5430


----------



## mommydivine

KatherineOxx said:


> Does anybody have these three? I'm trying to decide between them!
> 
> View attachment 2542412
> 
> MK5801
> 
> View attachment 2542413
> 
> MK5613
> 
> View attachment 2542416
> 
> MK5430



Hi! I have MK5430 (33cm in diameter) I'm petite, just right for my wrist. If you prefer larger face, go for those with 38cm & up diameter.&#128512;


----------



## IconicDetails

rainyjewels said:


> i have one - white midsize chrono with gold accents -


Love this one


----------



## myserendipity

Hai everyone I am a newbie for MICHAEL KORS WATCH. I found a nice watch but want to make sure if its authentic or not. As the price is amazing. Please help me! Thanks a bunch...

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...own-Leather-strap-Tortoise-W0QQAdIdZ573782250


----------



## MissPrissChris

love these watches! have three and want many more!


----------



## acm1134

My new beaut &#128525; 
Taking her to get sized tomorrow &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## VajstaGurly

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2549998
> 
> 
> My new beaut &#128525;
> Taking her to get sized tomorrow &#10084;&#65039;



One word : GORGEOUS ...


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2549998
> 
> 
> My new beaut &#128525;
> Taking her to get sized tomorrow &#10084;&#65039;




Beautiful ! How much was it? From where?


----------



## DRJones616

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2549998
> 
> 
> My new beaut &#128525;
> Taking her to get sized tomorrow &#10084;&#65039;


Beautiful, Congrats!!


----------



## TraGiv

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2549998
> 
> 
> My new beaut &#128525;
> Taking her to get sized tomorrow &#10084;&#65039;



Beautiful!!


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Beautiful ! How much was it? From where?




Originally $250 but I got it from Bloomingdales for $180 from that sale they have going in plus another 10% off code


----------



## singdizzy

I have an incurable case of bling fever. 







I have it in gold, too. Apologies for the terrible photos!


----------



## VajstaGurly

singdizzy said:


> I have an incurable case of bling fever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it in gold, too. Apologies for the terrible photos!



Their both beautiful ...


----------



## tammyheng

Check out my new blog post wearing my favorite Michael Kors watch via: http://www.whirlwind-romance.com/2014/03/jersey-chic.html


----------



## TraGiv

singdizzy said:


> I have an incurable case of bling fever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it in gold, too. Apologies for the terrible photos!



Beautiful!!


----------



## acm1134

Taking this beauty out for the first time &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## bag-princess

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2556306
> 
> Taking this beauty out for the first time &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




bling twins!

i have one like this and i love it!!  sometimes you need a little something something!


----------



## SEWDimples

bag-princess said:


> bling twins!
> 
> i have one like this and i love it!!  sometimes you need a little something something!



I too have a watch like this one and it stays in my watch rotation.


----------



## singdizzy

VajstaGurly said:


> Their both beautiful ...





TraGiv said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you! It took a lot of willpower to not buy the rose gold version, too.


----------



## janiesea3

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2556306
> 
> Taking this beauty out for the first time &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




This is gorgeous on your arm!


----------



## acm1134

janiesea3 said:


> This is gorgeous on your arm!




Thank you &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2556306
> 
> Taking this beauty out for the first time &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



I love it!!!!!


----------



## Superstar88

My MK wrist


----------



## CoachGirl12

Anyone know which department stores do a discount or have a event where it would include the MK watches as well? I have my eye on one, and it would be my first MK watch, but looking to get a little bit of of a discount so I don't have to pay full price.


----------



## janiesea3

Superstar88 said:


> My MK wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559688




Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Superstar88

janiesea3 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!




Thank you hun xxx


----------



## Asemok

My MK &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## bag-princess

Asemok said:


> My MK &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2564480




i like this one - a little understated bling going on!  is it gold??? the top looks silver but the bottom pic looks like gold!


----------



## DRJones616

janiesea3 said:


> this is gorgeous on your arm!


+1


----------



## najse22

Hi there!

I have just gotten a Michael Kors Watch (The slim runway 3198), and I was wondering if they scratch easily, when you wear them with bracelets? I think it looks amazing on the pics in here!
Thanks !


----------



## Eviee

Hi,

I'm new here  I bought these two from Amazon Warehouse Deals and was wondering if they're authentic or not. I have no idea how to spot a fake MK watch.


----------



## poporon

My first MK watch. I was planning to get a gold MK watch. But I found this commercial poster displayed in the store. Wow, such a beautiful watch with silver band! Then I changed my mind and went home with this beauty. I really love this watch.


----------



## MRSBWS

poporon said:


> My first MK watch. I was planning to get a gold MK watch. But I found this commercial poster displayed in the store. Wow, such a beautiful watch with silver band! Then I changed my mind and went home with this beauty. I really love this watch.


I LOVE this watch.  This was going to be my next MK watch.  But, I talked myself out if it and instead purchased the large silver MK Runway watch.  Your watch looks so good on you!!


----------



## JVXOXO

I've been wanting a gold watch and my birthday is Tuesday so I got this beauty today at Macy's. 






I took this before I had 3 links removed.
They have the presale going on, so with the 25% off plus $80 in gift cards, I got it for $123.91! I can't wait to pick it up on the 30th. The wait is the only downside but I'm so happy with the price


----------



## CoachGirl12

My first MK watch Love! (This is the Bradshaw)


----------



## VajstaGurly

CoachGirl12 said:


> My first MK watch Love! (This is the Bradshaw)
> View attachment 2569780



Love it


----------



## JVXOXO

CoachGirl12 said:


> My first MK watch Love! (This is the Bradshaw)
> View attachment 2569780



I love how classy the roman numerals look. Beautiful!


----------



## Superstar88

JVXOXO said:


> I've been wanting a gold watch and my birthday is Tuesday so I got this beauty today at Macy's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this before I had 3 links removed.
> They have the presale going on, so with the 25% off plus $80 in gift cards, I got it for $123.91! I can't wait to pick it up on the 30th. The wait is the only downside but I'm so happy with the price




Great purchase and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Superstar88

CoachGirl12 said:


> My first MK watch Love! (This is the Bradshaw)
> View attachment 2569780




Beautiful watch!


----------



## CoachGirl12

JVXOXO said:


> I love how classy the roman numerals look. Beautiful!


Thank you! I know I love roman numerals!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Superstar88 said:


> Beautiful watch!


Thank you!


----------



## JVXOXO

Superstar88 said:


> Great purchase and Happy Birthday!



Thank you  I like your watch and bracelets!


----------



## Superstar88

JVXOXO said:


> Thank you  I like your watch and bracelets!




Thanks!!


----------



## Eviee

Which one should I keep? It's been weeks and I still can't decide :/


----------



## CoachGirl12

Eviee said:


> Which one should I keep? It's been weeks and I still can't decide :/


Keep the two-toned! You can pair it with all your outfits!


----------



## acm1134

Jut got this baby in ! I can't wait to get her sized (:


----------



## bag-princess

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2573657
> 
> 
> Jut got this baby in ! I can't wait to get her sized (:





yes!!!!!!  i love mine,too!!


----------



## arrival

My first MK watch 
I wanted since 2-3 years, but was allways something else to buy.

I found for a good price in Michael Kors outlet, for 139 £ !


----------



## arrival

One more picture


----------



## Bea3

Bought the MK Slim Runway watch and the MK Oversized watch, both in silver, on the shop bop 25% off sale. I liked the Slim Runway best and my husband liked the Oversized best which meant I just couldn't decide between the two. lol  Since it was such a great savings I just got both right away! Can't wait to get them!


----------



## Bea3

Eviee said:


> Which one should I keep? It's been weeks and I still can't decide :/



They both look great on you! I would probably keep the two tone if I could only keep one. That way you can wear it with gold and silver. However, if I wore only gold I would keep the gold watch. It is so striking in that metal!


----------



## Asemok

arrival said:


> My first MK watch
> 
> I wanted since 2-3 years, but was allways something else to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> I found for a good price in Michael Kors outlet, for 139 £ !




Hi. Which model # please?


----------



## mommydivine

Sharing, now complete in gold, rose gold & silver &#128525;
MK5160, MK5430 & MK5076





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## gatorgirl07

Finally joining the club thanks to the charity event at my local Belk. I got this $250 watch for $92!!


----------



## SoFloGirl

Picked this up at TJ Maxx today. From the Pressley collection.


----------



## pullopen

Can u help me find the perfect watch?
Gold one. I don't like oversize or too small watches on my wrist. 
I wold love roman numerals and white dial. Diamonds on dial are plus. 

I have looked Camille MK5759 but i think it's too small... I think MK5556 is lovely too. What do u think? Do u know perfect watch for me?


(sorry for my ****ty english)


----------



## inlovewbags

pullopen said:


> Can u help me find the perfect watch?
> Gold one. I don't like oversize or too small watches on my wrist.
> I wold love roman numerals and white dial. Diamonds on dial are plus.
> 
> I have looked Camille MK5759 but i think it's too small... I think MK5556 is lovely too. What do u think? Do u know perfect watch for me?
> 
> 
> (sorry for my ****ty english)



It's beautiful!


----------



## lucydee

SoFloGirl said:


> Picked this up at TJ Maxx today. From the Pressley collection.


 
This watch is very pretty!
It reminds me of the Michele Goldtone CSX Watch.
Congrats, you got a great deal!


----------



## lucydee

Here is my Michael Kors Slim Runway Gold-Tone & Blue Watch. I bought in Macys with Friends & Family discount of 25%.
She is all set for this spring and summer


----------



## SoFloGirl

lucydee said:


> Here is my Michael Kors Slim Runway Gold-Tone & Blue Watch. I bought in Macys with Friends & Family discount of 25%.
> She is all set for this spring and summer


This watch is one of my favorites. Simple but oh so classy. Love the colored face!


----------



## SoFloGirl

lucydee said:


> This watch is very pretty!
> It reminds me of the Michele Goldtone CSX Watch.
> Congrats, you got a great deal!


Thank you!


----------



## RIX...

Does anyone have the golden lexington with black face oversize (MK8286)?
I own this watch with golden face and now I'm thinking about the black one
Pics are welcome, please show your modeling shots 
Thanks


----------



## acm1134

Thoughts and opinions on these watches ?


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Thoughts and opinions on these watches ?




That silver one.


----------



## bag-princess

acm1134 said:


> Thoughts and opinions on these watches ?




the gold one is IT!!!!


----------



## SoFloGirl

acm1134 said:


> Thoughts and opinions on these watches ?


Gold!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Silver ...


----------



## September24

I was in Fossil yesterday buying a watch, SA said Fossil makes MK watches among tons of other brands! I never knew! They had a collection in there that looked like MK


----------



## bag-princess

September24 said:


> I was in Fossil yesterday buying a watch, SA said Fossil makes MK watches among tons of other brands! I never knew! They had a collection in there that looked like MK





they also make the Michele watches!!!


----------



## JoeyJo21

Would anyone be able to tell me whether they stock the watch hunger stop watches anywhere in Dubai? I'd really love one but they don't sell them over here so I'm hoping to get one when I go on holiday. Apparently they don't have them at Dubai airport, then tried the Michael Kors store in the Dubai Mall but have had no response.  

Thanks!


----------



## lucydee

SoFloGirl said:


> This watch is one of my favorites. Simple but oh so classy. Love the colored face!




Thank you!
I wore it today and got a lot of compliments.


----------



## berrykisses

September24 said:


> I was in Fossil yesterday buying a watch, SA said Fossil makes MK watches among tons of other brands! I never knew! They had a collection in there that looked like MK



Fossil actually makes a lot of watches for different brands. I believe even Burberry is one of the brands. That's why a lot of the designs are similar, but you can feel the quality of a $100 watch and a $300 watch. I have a fossil watch very similar to an MK watch and I have worn it every day for the past two years. It's still going strong and looking beautiful! After knowing this fact, you can certainly understand just how much retail prices are marked up just because of it's affiliation to a brand.


----------



## aac1024

My local watch repair shop told me that a lot of MK watches come in for issues after awhile and the "don't last long" after the warranty. Has anyone experienced that?
Just bought my watch last year and haven't had any issues. What about people who've had their watches for a long time?


----------



## Selyn

madeofjewelry.c said:


> I am getting jealous of all of you for having a MK watch. I want one badly too.
> But damn, it's too hard to pick one. Plus, none fits my budget


Have you tried going to fossil outlet? I bought some mk watches there for a lot better price than the actual mk store.


----------



## StopHammertime

I have 2...










The black one I bought when I worked at Macy's, the pink one I bought at TJ Maxx.


----------



## JVXOXO

aac1024 said:


> My local watch repair shop told me that a lot of MK watches come in for issues after awhile and the "don't last long" after the warranty. Has anyone experienced that?
> Just bought my watch last year and haven't had any issues. What about people who've had their watches for a long time?



Interesting... I've had my fossils for about 3-5 years now and they're all running well. I lost a couple rhinestones off of one of their bezels, that's my only complaint. Since MK watches are made by Fossil, I wonder if they'll hold up the same way. 



StopHammertime said:


> I have 2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black one I bought when I worked at Macy's, the pink one I bought at TJ Maxx.



I love the black one!


----------



## acm1134

StopHammertime said:


> I have 2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black one I bought when I worked at Macy's, the pink one I bought at TJ Maxx.




The pink one omg &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## September24

berrykisses said:


> Fossil actually makes a lot of watches for different brands. I believe even Burberry is one of the brands. That's why a lot of the designs are similar, but you can feel the quality of a $100 watch and a $300 watch. I have a fossil watch very similar to an MK watch and I have worn it every day for the past two years. It's still going strong and looking beautiful! After knowing this fact, you can certainly understand just how much retail prices are marked up just because of it's affiliation to a brand.




yes! She rattled off so many high end designers I couldn't remember half of them


----------



## vwsecret

September24 said:


> yes! She rattled off so many high end designers I couldn't remember half of them



check out the following link for information on the various Fossil brands which include the followings:

Michele
Zodiac
Relic
Burberry
Emporio Armani
Michael Kors
Marc by Marc Jacobs
DKNY
Karl Lagerfield
Tory Burch
Diesel
Armani Exchange
Adidas original
Skagen


----------



## acm1134

My newest addition &#128525;


----------



## VajstaGurly

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2615081
> 
> 
> My newest addition &#128525;



Gorgeous...


----------



## SoFloGirl

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2615081
> 
> 
> My newest addition &#128525;


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## acm1134

Help me decide ! 






The first pic is gold with what looks like the summer blue 
Second pic is rose gold and like a cobalt blue


----------



## VajstaGurly

acm1134 said:


> Help me decide !
> View attachment 2616296
> View attachment 2616297
> 
> View attachment 2616299
> 
> 
> The first pic is gold with what looks like the summer blue
> Second pic is rose gold and like a cobalt blue



I like the summer blue look a like color watch on your wrist stands out really much ...


----------



## Bea3

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2615081
> 
> 
> My newest addition &#128525;



Very pretty!


----------



## Bea3

acm1134 said:


> Help me decide !
> View attachment 2616296
> View attachment 2616297
> 
> View attachment 2616299
> 
> 
> The first pic is gold with what looks like the summer blue
> Second pic is rose gold and like a cobalt blue



I prefer the rose gold on you. Compliments your skin tone very well. They are both gorgeous though.


----------



## LittleLucy

acm1134 said:


> Help me decide !
> View attachment 2616296
> View attachment 2616297
> 
> View attachment 2616299
> 
> 
> The first pic is gold with what looks like the summer blue
> Second pic is rose gold and like a cobalt blue



I really like both on you!  But I am leaning towards the cobalt, also I can see that color being worn year round.  Whatever choice you make you can't go wrong!


----------



## whitestiletto

Just got this after contemplating between Gold or Rose Gold for the longest time..


----------



## bag-princess

whitestiletto said:


> Just got this after contemplating between Gold or Rose Gold for the longest time..





   i have a gold one like this!!!

i had to buy me a watch case on ebay for all my watches!  it has a glass top so i can stand there and look at my little lovies!  it's time to buy a new one because that one is almost full!!   yes i have a problem!!



btw - how do you girls store all your watches??  do you keep them in the original boxes?

the only watches of mine that i leave in the original boxes are my Invicta watches!  i love their yellow boxes.


----------



## whitestiletto

bag-princess said:


> i have a gold one like this!!!
> 
> i had to buy me a watch case on ebay for all my watches!  it has a glass top so i can stand there and look at my little lovies!  it's time to buy a new one because that one is almost full!!   yes i have a problem!!
> 
> btw - how do you girls store all your watches??  do you keep them in the original boxes?
> 
> the only watches of mine that i leave in the original boxes are my Invicta watches!  i love their yellow boxes.



Thanks! Everyone was telling me that the gold one was too yellow and that the rose gold one looked classier. But I've always wanted a gold watch so I decided to go with this! 

I also love the Bradshaw watch but unfortunately I have a pretty tiny wrist which does not look good with it. 

I simply store my watches in the drawer. Nothing fancy for me. Would love to see your watch case!


----------



## bag-princess

whitestiletto said:


> Thanks! Everyone was telling me that the gold one was too yellow and that the rose gold one looked classier. But I've always wanted a gold watch so I decided to go with this!
> 
> I also love the Bradshaw watch but unfortunately I have a pretty tiny wrist which does not look good with it.
> 
> I simply store my watches in the drawer. Nothing fancy for me. Would love to see your watch case!




this is the one i am working on now!:giggles:


----------



## whitestiletto

bag-princess said:


> this is the one i am working on now!:giggles:


Ooohh Nice!! Are those all MK watches?


----------



## bag-princess

whitestiletto said:


> Ooohh Nice!! Are those all MK watches?




no - not all of them.


----------



## SkyJuicy

I got my first MK watch in blue as pic but found too big for my hand, so I passed it to hubby though is lady watch, hehe. And I get another small one for myself


----------



## SkyJuicy

this is the watch that I failed to upload in previous page


----------



## bag-princess

SkyJuicy said:


> I got my first MK watch in blue as pic but found too big for my hand, so I passed it to hubby though is lady watch, hehe. And I get another small one for myself
> View attachment 2619635
> View attachment 2619636





they make watches that small!!!!!   i am so used to my big girls - love them!!!


----------



## 2ndname

My wife have been eyeing the Lexington 38mm watch.  I'm wanting to purchase this for her but have read mixed reviews regarding quality.  I'm not familiar with MK as a watch brand and know that they use similar quality as Fossil but about $75-$100 dollars more for the branding.  Anyone with this particular watch?  How's the quality?  I believe MSRP is about $250.


----------



## BagaddictAmy

GingerSnap527 said:


> When Nordstrom was having their anniversary sale (I think it was that one), they had a bunch of MK watches in on the deal. I wound up going for a Skagen, but I can't help but want to add an MK watch to my collection.
> 
> Anyone have one? Post photos!


all my watches are Mkused to be Guess


----------



## deeCULLENx3

Hi Ladies! I just wanted to share my newest purchase with everyone!  I just bought the black stainless steel with rose gold pavé Wren watch, model MK5879. Isn't it gorgeous? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It's been sold out online for a while, and I got the last one within a 100 miles radius of San Francisco at Nordstrom! It was definitely a struggle to get it, since originally my online order was cancelled by Nordstrom since they couldn't fulfill it. Luckily I did a search of all the Nordstrom stores within 100 miles of my location in SF, and this one popped up at the Galleria in Roseville, which is about 2 hours from my location. The SA there was so helpful, and it took a day to ship over to me! The picture totally doesn't do the watch justice, either. The crystals are so much more brilliant IRL!


----------



## deeCULLENx3

Here's a better picture of my Wren MK5879 next to my white ceramic Parker MK5654! I've had my Parker for over a year and I absolutely lovee it!


----------



## acm1134

deeCULLENx3 said:


> Here's a better picture of my Wren MK5879 next to my white ceramic Parker MK5654! I've had my Parker for over a year and I absolutely lovee it!
> View attachment 2626928




Oh my , it's gorgeous !


----------



## 1stname

My girl lost her MK Watch that she loved and I want to buy her a new one. The problem is that I cant find out what kind of watch it was. I've attached some pictures of the watch. Is there somebody that can help med identify the model? I appreciate all the help that I can get 
PS. Sorry for the poor quality of the pictures!


----------



## acm1134

1stname said:


> My girl lost her MK Watch that she loved and I want to buy her a new one. The problem is that I cant find out what kind of watch it was. I've attached some pictures of the watch. Is there somebody that can help med identify the model? I appreciate all the help that I can get
> 
> PS. Sorry for the poor quality of the pictures!




This looks like the Camille


----------



## MRSBWS

1stname said:


> My girl lost her MK Watch that she loved and I want to buy her a new one. The problem is that I cant find out what kind of watch it was. I've attached some pictures of the watch. Is there somebody that can help med identify the model? I appreciate all the help that I can get
> PS. Sorry for the poor quality of the pictures!


Is it this one?  There's a picture in the eBay link, below. NMA
MK5545 Michael Kors Showstopper Glitz Chronograph Ladies Watch 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...141474139?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2c80eb6f5b


----------



## deeCULLENx3

acm1134 said:


> Oh my , it's gorgeous !




Thanks darling!


----------



## MRSBWS

deeCULLENx3 said:


> Here's a better picture of my Wren MK5879 next to my white ceramic Parker MK5654! I've had my Parker for over a year and I absolutely lovee it!
> View attachment 2626928


Oh my!   Both watches are gorgeous!.  The Wren is really something else.


----------



## deeCULLENx3

MRSBWS said:


> Oh my!   Both watches are gorgeous!.  The Wren is really something else.




Thanks darling!  Oh most definitely about the Wren. I fell deeply in love with it when I first saw it and I just HAD to have it! :] I feel like the pictures don't do it justice; it's so much more beautiful IRL!


----------



## MRSBWS

deeCULLENx3 said:


> Thanks darling!  Oh most definitely about the Wren. I fell deeply in love with it when I first saw it and I just HAD to have it! :] I feel like the pictures don't do it justice; it's so much more beautiful IRL!


I bet it sparkles all over the place!  I have a plain gold Wren.  It's something about the face of the Wren that makes it so unique, imo.


----------



## deeCULLENx3

MRSBWS said:


> I bet it sparkles all over the place!  I have a plain gold Wren.  It's something about the face of the Wren that makes it so unique, imo.




I lovee the gold one too. I actually want the silver Wren with the pink face eventually. The Wren definitely looks unique, and I think it has a lot to do with the contrasting colors of the chrono dials to the rest of the face.


----------



## MRSBWS

deeCULLENx3 said:


> I lovee the gold one too. I actually want the silver Wren with the pink face eventually. The Wren definitely looks unique, and I think it has a lot to do with the contrasting colors of the chrono dials to the rest of the face.


Agreed!


----------



## Miamilla

jkwaii said:


> my 1st mk watch that my bf bought it for me for our 5th anniversary like 2 years ago  !!! and i still loving it ...it soooo simple that why i love it so much
> LOL ....


Which mk watch is this? I love it!


----------



## Miamilla

acm1134 said:


> Thoughts and opinions on these watches ?



I was looking at the silver, really love it!


----------



## Miamilla

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2615081
> 
> 
> My newest addition &#128525;



Omg! Do you love it? I think it's so pretty! I have put it into my cart at nordstroms so many times


----------



## curliegirl

Love the watch..lots.. Anyone know of any sales on MK watches?


----------



## acm1134

curliegirl said:


> Love the watch..lots.. Anyone know of any sales on MK watches?


Nordstrom had a bunch on sale the other day, haven't been on to check again but I would if I were you ! (:


----------



## curliegirl

Thanks so much..I will check it out


----------



## deeCULLENx3

curliegirl said:


> Love the watch..lots.. Anyone know of any sales on MK watches?




Nordstrom is having their half-yearly sale right now and a few of the MK watches are on sale  The white ceramic Camille is 40% right now, which I have my eye on and would totally buy if I hadn't just bought my black stainless steel and rose gold pavé MK Wren the other day... :]


----------



## Anjool

deeCULLENx3 said:


> Nordstrom is having their half-yearly sale right now and a few of the MK watches are on sale  The white ceramic Camille is 40% right now, which I have my eye on and would totally buy if I hadn't just bought my black stainless steel and rose gold pavé MK Wren the other day... :]


http://www.lastcall.com/Michael-Kor...id%3D127411&eItemId=prod24450062&cmCat=search


even cheaper at neimans last call you gotta get it!!!! I am contemplating getting it at that price


----------



## Anjool

1stname said:


> My girl lost her MK Watch that she loved and I want to buy her a new one. The problem is that I cant find out what kind of watch it was. I've attached some pictures of the watch. Is there somebody that can help med identify the model? I appreciate all the help that I can get
> PS. Sorry for the poor quality of the pictures!


Hi there, sorry about your girls watch 
I had a good search and i am pretty sure it is the Michael Kors 'Layton' Crystal Encrusted Watch
Unfortunately it might be very hard for you to replace.
Good luck my friend xxxx

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...1_D&siteId=QFGLnEolOWg-4cQCiosN52Xt0YfMVlkaZA


Perhaps you could get her something similar like this one 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...=related-3602617-0-1-2-2-RR&PageCategoryId=PP

Or if she doesn't like the crystals on the face perhaps something like this one 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...=related-3370369-0-1-3-2-RR&PageCategoryId=PP

xxxxx


----------



## Anjool

1stname said:


> My girl lost her MK Watch that she loved and I want to buy her a new one. The problem is that I cant find out what kind of watch it was. I've attached some pictures of the watch. Is there somebody that can help med identify the model? I appreciate all the help that I can get
> PS. Sorry for the poor quality of the pictures!


Hope you saw my other reply, also found this one on sale at the moment, similar taste to what she had before http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Michael...ements%3D&eItemId=prod162000012&cmCat=product


----------



## TyGuy1994

I was shopping at Sam's Club the other day and I happened to browse their selection of jewelry.  I noticed that they were selling MK watches.  I'm assuming they are authentic, but can anyone verify this for me. There were one or two that I have my eye on. Thanks guys


----------



## stcstc

Just arrived 
MK5263
Do you guys know where I can take my watch to resize the buckle? It is too large for me. TIA!


----------



## bag-princess

stcstc said:


> Just arrived
> MK5263
> Do you guys know where I can take my watch to resize the buckle? It is too large for me. TIA!





beautiful!!!!!

i take all my watches to my jeweler.


----------



## SoFloGirl

Picked this up yesterday at Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## sparklemint

Watch Hunger Stop...


----------



## willows

My gold MK Runway. It looks great on us guys too


----------



## Louislover1213

Just ordered this beauty at macys online friends and family sale 25 off yay!!


----------



## Louislover1213

Does anyone have a bailey mk watch to show a pic in a wrist?


----------



## 1stname

Anjool said:


> Hi there, sorry about your girls watch
> I had a good search and i am pretty sure it is the Michael Kors 'Layton' Crystal Encrusted Watch
> Unfortunately it might be very hard for you to replace.
> Good luck my friend xxxx
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...1_D&siteId=QFGLnEolOWg-4cQCiosN52Xt0YfMVlkaZA
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could get her something similar like this one
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...=related-3602617-0-1-2-2-RR&PageCategoryId=PP
> 
> Or if she doesn't like the crystals on the face perhaps something like this one
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...=related-3370369-0-1-3-2-RR&PageCategoryId=PP
> 
> xxxxx


Thank you so much. That is the one!

Unfortunately you are complety  right about it beeing very hard for me to replace.. I can't find it anywhere, not a single webshop got it, and I have called to tens of shops and they dont have it. It seems like i have to get her a different one. 

If someone find the MK5718 anywhere, please let me know


----------



## Anjool

1stname said:


> Thank you so much. That is the one!
> 
> Unfortunately you are complety  right about it beeing very hard for me to replace.. I can't find it anywhere, not a single webshop got it, and I have called to tens of shops and they dont have it. It seems like i have to get her a different one.
> 
> If someone find the MK5718 anywhere, please let me know


yeah i thought it would be hard. 

i had a look around for you agn, 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...346585553?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item41819033d1


----------



## Mooshooshoo

1stname said:


> Thank you so much. That is the one!
> 
> Unfortunately you are complety  right about it beeing very hard for me to replace.. I can't find it anywhere, not a single webshop got it, and I have called to tens of shops and they dont have it. It seems like i have to get her a different one.
> 
> If someone find the MK5718 anywhere, please let me know


The Watch Hut ships worldwide....

http://www.thewatchhut.co.uk/Michael-Kors-Ladies-Fashion-Watch-MK5718.html


----------



## njamal

i love your watch! but i can't find one here in the philippines.. &#128532;


----------



## pinkfish5

Never seen it in that color before, beautiful!


----------



## Louislover1213

Rose gold & Hot pink runway 2014


----------



## weddywie

SoFloGirl said:


> Picked this up yesterday at Nordstrom Rack.



What model is this? Thanks


----------



## SoFloGirl

weddywie said:


> what model is this? Thanks




mk5775


----------



## weddywie

SoFloGirl said:


> mk5775



Thank you. Gorgeous watch.


----------



## SoFloGirl

weddywie said:


> Thank you. Gorgeous watch.




Thank you!


----------



## Emielovesbags

Here is mine


----------



## Emielovesbags




----------



## Snow Diva

Emielovesbags said:


> View attachment 2655430
> 
> 
> Here is mine




What a beautiful watch!


----------



## Snow Diva

Here's my collection so far


----------



## Emielovesbags

Snow Diva said:


> What a beautiful watch!




Thank you  your collection is gorgeous!


----------



## Snow Diva

Emielovesbags said:


> Thank you  your collection is gorgeous!




Thank you!


----------



## pupee

anyone knows the model or name of this watch??


----------



## cheidel

Louislover1213 said:


> View attachment 2653704
> 
> Rose gold & Hot pink runway 2014


Beautiful!!!


----------



## cheidel

Snow Diva said:


> Here's my collection so far
> View attachment 2669272


Very pretty collection!


----------



## Miss_Pinar




----------



## cheidel

My Michael Kors 'Bradshaw' Chronograph rose and silver tone watch/navy dial, with matching MK rose gold bracelet, Christmas gifts from hubby!  The picture from my phone does not show the beauty of the rose color, so I attached a web pic also.


----------



## cheidel

Miss_Pinar said:


> View attachment 2681297


Looks very pretty with the bracelet


----------



## diana27arvi

Finally bought my first MK watch!! So excited!!


----------



## Meganooxx

My newest addition, purchased in Italy


----------



## gabz

I have lived in my midsoze gold ritz glotz watch since 2912 and i think its time to add silver to my collection


----------



## avental

CoachGirl12 said:


> My first MK watch Love! (This is the Bradshaw)
> View attachment 2569780


Gorgeous&#128525;


----------



## sproutly

Hello,
Could anyone say if this watch is ok please? id value your opinions...
link;http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181463231091?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller; leanne0759
Item number;181463231091
I hope ive done this right, thank you.


----------



## Snow Diva

cheidel said:


> Very pretty collection!




Thank you!


----------



## AnVic

Sharing my first and only MK watch MK5128 and I love it!


----------



## designer1

Love the look of this Rolex with light pink face and fluted bezel. Settled for the Kors Blake , a similar style, pink face ( champagne actually). Love it!


----------



## bag-princess

anyone ever have a problem getting a watched sized just right???  my wrist is small - i like my watches to "fit" my wrist and not move around and most of the times that is how it ends up!  it gets to the point where i would need like half a link removed instead of another whole one because then it would be too small and not fit!


----------



## coivcte

I am considering a rose gold MK watch. 
Upon reading some reviews, it was mentioned that the rose gold plating comes off easily.
Is this true?


----------



## designer1

Kors Blake with champagne face


----------



## hmm22

Does anyone have any extra links for a silver tone MK5092? It is my mother's watch but she needs a few extra.


----------



## sunblock

Has anyone got either the bradshaw rose gold watch or the blair rose gold wondered if they are massive cant decided which one?


----------



## the_baglover

pupee said:


> anyone knows the model or name of this watch??



Is this a new model? I couldn't find it on the MK website.


----------



## the_baglover

sunblock said:


> Has anyone got either the bradshaw rose gold watch or the blair rose gold wondered if they are massive cant decided which one?



I have the Bradshaw watch and yes, it's big. It makes a statement on my wrist like I wore my boyfriend's watch, for example.


----------



## sunblock

the_baglover said:


> I have the Bradshaw watch and yes, it's big. It makes a statement on my wrist like I wore my boyfriend's watch, for example.



I think ive decided on the blair but its the smaller version of it anyone have that ?


----------



## sunblock

Is it true about the rose gold rubbing off, dont know wether to bother or not


----------



## sunnysideup8283

hmm22 said:


> Does anyone have any extra links for a silver tone MK5092? It is my mother's watch but she needs a few extra.




Call the metro service center. You can 2 links for free and then I think anymore than that cost $3 or $5 for ceramic.


----------



## coivcte

Would also like to find out the same information about rose gold rubbing off easily.
Hope someone who owns one can help?


----------



## sunblock

Anyone can let me know today as wanting to buy one?


----------



## luvs*it*

sunblock said:


> Is it true about the rose gold rubbing off, dont know wether to bother or not





coivcte said:


> Would also like to find out the same information about rose gold rubbing off easily.
> Hope someone who owns one can help?



*~*I have an MK rose gold watch (the Lexington), and I have not had any issues with the rose gold rubbing off. I've had the watch for about 2 years, and I wear it at least once a week.*~*


----------



## sunnysideup8283

coivcte said:


> Would also like to find out the same information about rose gold rubbing off easily.
> Hope someone who owns one can help?




I don't know about the rose gold but I had issues with my gunmetal and gold watch. After about a year I noticed the color coming off on the bottom but I sent it in and they replaced the band. 

So I wouldn't be too worried about it. Anytime I've had an issue I've sent my watches in and they've been repaired at little no charge.


----------



## coivcte

Code:
	






luvs*it* said:


> *~*I have an MK rose gold watch (the Lexington), and I have not had any issues with the rose gold rubbing off. I've had the watch for about 2 years, and I wear it at least once a week.*~*



Appreciate your reply. Now I feel more confident about my first MK watch purchase!


----------



## coivcte

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I have an MK rose gold watch (the Lexington), and I have not had any issues with the rose gold rubbing off. I've had the watch for about 2 years, and I wear it at least once a week.*~*





sunnysideup8283 said:


> I don't know about the rose gold but I had issues with my gunmetal and gold watch. After about a year I noticed the color coming off on the bottom but I sent it in and they replaced the band.
> 
> So I wouldn't be too worried about it. Anytime I've had an issue I've sent my watches in and they've been repaired at little no charge.



I live in Australia, so the customer service here could be different.
Thank you for your reply. I would love to own a MK rose gold watch! 
Looking around for a better deal now.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

coivcte said:


> I live in Australia, so the customer service here could be different.
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I would love to own a MK rose gold watch!
> 
> Looking around for a better deal now.




Yeah that's a possibility but still worth looking into. The company that makes MK watches makes lots of other brands so I would think they have international facilities. Fossil is the parent company and they make Michele, marc jacobs, Burberry...just to name a few. 

Best of luck in your hunt I hope your find what you want at the price you want!


----------



## coivcte

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Yeah that's a possibility but still worth looking into. The company that makes MK watches makes lots of other brands so I would think they have international facilities. Fossil is the parent company and they make Michele, marc jacobs, Burberry...just to name a few.
> 
> Best of luck in your hunt I hope your find what you want at the price you want!



Thank you! I can't wait!!


----------



## designerdiva87

This is my new MK Everest glitz watch- silver with rose gold face
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
! It's 42mm, the biggest watch I own; never thought a big watch would look good on me since I have tiny wrists but I LOVE it! &#128525;


----------



## BeachBagGal

designerdiva87 said:


> This is my new MK Everest glitz watch- silver with rose gold face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2702491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! It's 42mm, the biggest watch I own; never thought a big watch would look good on me since I have tiny wrists but I LOVE it! &#128525;


Very pretty!


----------



## Asemok

&#128525;


----------



## unoma

Hi Everyone, this will be my first.:help::help::help::help:
I love these two by can only afford one now.
What do you think?
MK5712
or
MK  3255


----------



## BeachBagGal

unoma said:


> Hi Everyone, this will be my first.:help::help::help::help:
> I love these two by can only afford one now.
> What do you think?
> MK5712
> or
> MK  3255


They both pretty, but I prefer the 1st one. I think it'll be easier to read the #'s too.


----------



## sunblock

I looked at the 2nd one but i think i like the round one best ive ordered a round rose gold one hasnt come yet though


----------



## coivcte

unoma said:


> Hi Everyone, this will be my first.:help::help::help::help:
> I love these two by can only afford one now.
> What do you think?
> MK5712
> or
> MK  3255



Prefer the first one with round dial. Good luck with your purchase! 
I am in the same boat! Looking for my first MK watch, also in rose gold


----------



## MRSBWS

unoma said:


> Hi Everyone, this will be my first.:help::help::help::help:
> I love these two by can only afford one now.
> What do you think?
> MK5712
> or
> MK  3255


I have the first one in gold and I love it.  I think the face of this watch really makes it stand out.


----------



## unoma

BeachBagGal said:


> They both pretty, but I prefer the 1st one. I think it'll be easier to read the #'s too.





sunblock said:


> I looked at the 2nd one but i think i like the round one best ive ordered a round rose gold one hasnt come yet though





coivcte said:


> Prefer the first one with round dial. Good luck with your purchase!
> I am in the same boat! Looking for my first MK watch, also in rose gold





MRSBWS said:


> I have the first one in gold and I love it.  I think the face of this watch really makes it stand out.



Thank you everyone. I have ordered the round face 
It is 50% off. So happy


----------



## coivcte

unoma said:


> Hi Everyone, this will be my first.:help::help::help::help:
> I love these two by can only afford one now.
> What do you think?
> MK5712
> or
> MK  3255





unoma said:


> Thank you everyone. I have ordered the round face
> It is 50% off. So happy



Congratulations! May I ask where you found the deal? I am also looking for a MK rose gold watch but probably smaller face as I have small wrist. Thanks in advance!


----------



## unoma

coivcte said:


> Congratulations! May I ask where you found the deal? I am also looking for a MK rose gold watch but probably smaller face as I have small wrist. Thanks in advance!



I am in Germany and it went on sale here
http://www.rakuten.de/produkt/michael-kors-mk5712-damenuhr-rosegold-1156536141.html


----------



## coivcte

unoma said:


> I am in Germany and it went on sale here
> http://www.rakuten.de/produkt/michael-kors-mk5712-damenuhr-rosegold-1156536141.html



Oh ok, thank you for your reply.
Unfortunately I'm in Australia, I will keep checking for deals!


----------



## Lurvebags

coivcte said:


> Would also like to find out the same information about rose gold rubbing off easily.
> Hope someone who owns one can help?




I have a Kate Spade rose gold watch, after a couple of months the gold was starting to rub off. Now it just looks 'old' &#128532; 

Unfortunately can't return it as I'm in Australia.


----------



## Miamilla

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2556306
> 
> Taking this beauty out for the first time &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



I love it!!!!


----------



## jeep317

coivcte said:


> Congratulations! May I ask where you found the deal? I am also looking for a MK rose gold watch but probably smaller face as I have small wrist. Thanks in advance!



I just got the mini Lexington in Rose Gold with a purple face from Macys.com:





I have small wrists too & I think big watches look odd on me.


----------



## BeachBagGal

jeep317 said:


> I just got the mini Lexington in Rose Gold with a purple face from Macys.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have small wrists too & I think big watches look odd on me.


Very pretty!


----------



## KatherineO

Does anyone own one (or possibly more) of these? I love all 4 but I'm leaning more towards the bottom two. I'm a stylist & it seems that every watch I get with any kind of stone in it eventually falls out due to how often my hands are in water. Has anyone had a watch like the top two? Have the stones held up nicely? I also really like the bottom watches because they are simple yet stunning in their own way. I feel like I could pair a lot of different bracelets with the bottom watches. I just want opinions. Help!


----------



## jchristensen09

My Darci watches! I'm obsessed with the style.


----------



## Louislover1213

New arm candy!


----------



## n3sbaby

jchristensen09 said:


> My Darci watches! I'm obsessed with the style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2722302
> View attachment 2722303


nice watches you have~~~


----------



## deeCULLENx3

The newest edition to my MK watch collection, the MK5954 oversized gunmetal Runway with the lavender face! The coloring is so unique; the moment I saw it, I *had* to have it! Plus, lavender is one of my favorite colors and you don't find many lavender colored watches around!  



My new Runway joins my black stainless steel and rose gold pavé Wren MK5879 and my white ceramic Parker MK5654! 





Collecting MK watches is such an addiction! ;]


----------



## gratefulgirl

deeCULLENx3 said:


> The newest edition to my MK watch collection, the MK5954 oversized gunmetal Runway with the lavender face! The coloring is so unique; the moment I saw it, I *had* to have it! Plus, lavender is one of my favorite colors and you don't find many lavender colored watches around!
> View attachment 2725078
> 
> 
> My new Runway joins my black stainless steel and rose gold pavé Wren MK5879 and my white ceramic Parker MK5654!
> View attachment 2725085
> 
> View attachment 2725089
> 
> 
> Collecting MK watches is such an addiction! ;]



Very diverse collection.


----------



## coivcte

Do any of you ladies own one or both of the following watches? 
I'm trying to pick one out of the two. Please help and mod shots, comparison shot etc will be much appreciated!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-au/M...id%3D60696&eItemId=prod136710134&cmCat=search

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...inkshareID=QZE_4RV5O4Q-BsY7ek_0d4L5bEu5R5k1Cg


----------



## coivcte

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2549998
> 
> 
> My new beaut &#128525;
> Taking her to get sized tomorrow &#10084;&#65039;



acm1134, does the bracelet have white acetate or light pink acetate?
How do you like the watch so far? Holding up well? 
I have decided on this style but deciding on colour at the moment.


----------



## Jadie_9

Louislover1213 said:


> View attachment 2722353
> 
> New arm candy!


I LOVE that watch! I might have to have a little look for it now....


----------



## haruhii

Yay rose gold! Just got it resized today.


----------



## Jadie_9

Hi All! Any suggestions as to where I can buy the 100 Series watch? Ive looked everywhere and cant find one (apart from ebay!) Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jadie_9

Jadie_9 said:


> Hi All! Any suggestions as to where I can buy the 100 Series watch? Ive looked everywhere and cant find one (apart from ebay!) Thanks in advance!


Its ok managed to get it in the sale


----------



## B_girl_

I have quite the collection of MK watches


----------



## acm1134

B_girl_ said:


> I have quite the collection of MK watches




Love them all !! Where did you purchase your watch case ?


----------



## B_girl_

acm1134 said:


> Love them all !! Where did you purchase your watch case ?


Thank you! I believe I got it from amazon!


----------



## acm1134

B_girl_ said:


> Thank you! I believe I got it from amazon!



What is the name of the second watch ? (The blingy silver one )


----------



## AMLoveBags

Anyone have this one that they can take a picture of and post?


----------



## B_girl_

acm1134 said:


> What is the name of the second watch ? (The blingy silver one )


Its the slim runway bangle !


----------



## sengsouline

This is my collection so far. Got them all on sale (the tortoise, ceramic, silver and leather for super cheap from LastCall! The silver one only cost me $50!!!) and my favorite would have to be the gold Blair. 





And I just bought this today because. PINK. And it was over half off. Wey hey!!


----------



## Louislover1213




----------



## Louislover1213

sengsouline said:


> This is my collection so far. Got them all on sale (the tortoise, ceramic, silver and leather for super cheap from LastCall! The silver one only cost me $50!!!) and my favorite would have to be the gold Blair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just bought this today because. PINK. And it was over half off. Wey hey!!




Where did you find it for half off


----------



## Jadie_9

sengsouline said:


> This is my collection so far. Got them all on sale (the tortoise, ceramic, silver and leather for super cheap from LastCall! The silver one only cost me $50!!!) and my favorite would have to be the gold Blair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just bought this today because. PINK. And it was over half off. Wey hey!!


Gorgeous! I might have to take a pic of my collection.... but its nowhere near as many as yours haha! xx


----------



## Jadie_9

B_girl_ said:


> I have quite the collection of MK watches


Love it!!  xx


----------



## deeCULLENx3

Louislover1213 said:


> View attachment 2748226




Pretty! I have the same oversized Runway, but gunmetal with a lavender/purple face!


----------



## Luvtoteach

Hello all!
I need a new watch. What color gold do you like better between yellow gold and rose gold? Do you mix your watch gold color with bracelets and rings?  For instance, a rose gold watch with white gold ring? Is it fashionable to mix metals? Thanks for your help.


----------



## acm1134

Luvtoteach said:


> Hello all!
> I need a new watch. What color gold do you like better between yellow gold and rose gold? Do you mix your watch gold color with bracelets and rings?  For instance, a rose gold watch with white gold ring? Is it fashionable to mix metals? Thanks for your help.


I had both gold and a rose gold and never wore my rose gold. Unfortunately it was stolen in a home break in, but I still think the gold was my favorite


----------



## GingerSnap527

I haven't posted in a long time, but I wanted to share my latest purchase! 

Bought my fourth MK watch, the Colette. Saw it in a catalog and just had to have it! 

Went to the store in sweaty gym clothes and all, haha.


----------



## ubo22

GingerSnap527 said:


> I haven't posted in a long time, but I wanted to share my latest purchase!
> 
> Bought my fourth MK watch, the Colette. Saw it in a catalog and just had to have it!
> 
> Went to the store in sweaty gym clothes and all, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2750810


That is truly a beautiful watch!  I wish I could wear watches with metal bands, but I have eczema and get rashes on my wrist from any and all metals.  So I can only wear watches with leather bands.


----------



## bag-princess

GingerSnap527 said:


> I haven't posted in a long time, but I wanted to share my latest purchase!
> 
> Bought my fourth MK watch, the Colette. Saw it in a catalog and just had to have it!
> 
> Went to the store in sweaty gym clothes and all, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2750810





oh wow!!!  i don't do silver jewelry at all but i can appreciate the beauty of this!  stunning!!!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Jadie_9

GingerSnap527 said:


> I haven't posted in a long time, but I wanted to share my latest purchase!
> 
> Bought my fourth MK watch, the Colette. Saw it in a catalog and just had to have it!
> 
> Went to the store in sweaty gym clothes and all, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2750810


This is gorgeous! Ive never seen a MK with the day on the watch!


----------



## deeCULLENx3

GingerSnap527 said:


> I haven't posted in a long time, but I wanted to share my latest purchase!
> 
> Bought my fourth MK watch, the Colette. Saw it in a catalog and just had to have it!
> 
> Went to the store in sweaty gym clothes and all, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2750810




I lovee it! It looks super unique with the day window! This might have to be my next MK buy... :]


----------



## AMLoveBags

Just arrived last night


----------



## Luvdabags

AMLoveBags said:


> Just arrived last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754079




Ohhhhh gorgeous!  I'll have to keep my eye open for this one.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

AMLoveBags said:


> Just arrived last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754079



Absolutely stunning!! Model name, please. Gorgeous!!


----------



## AMLoveBags

Norwegian Girl said:


> Absolutely stunning!! Model name, please. Gorgeous!!



Thanks, I LOVE it!  It's MK5901 - Michael Kors Camille Chronograph.  Currently on sale at Macy's!
*
*


----------



## Norwegian Girl

AMLoveBags said:


> Thanks, I LOVE it!  It's MK5901 - Michael Kors Camille Chronograph.  Currently on sale at Macy's!
> *
> *



Stunning!!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Thinking about buying a MK watch for my boyfriend for our anniversary! Anyone have any opinions on the mens watches?


----------



## StylishMD

Birthday gift from my DH today!


----------



## missdoitright

the_baglover said:


> Is this a new model? I couldn't find it on the MK website.





pupee said:


> anyone knows the model or name of this watch??



It's the mini camille mk5759


----------



## forever.elise

Just got this tonight! I love the Rose Gold and Cobalt face!


----------



## CoachGirl12

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2769405
> 
> Just got this tonight! I love the Rose Gold and Cobalt face!


That watch is gorgeous!


----------



## Cherrycola666

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2769405
> 
> Just got this tonight! I love the Rose Gold and Cobalt face!




Wow so pretty!!


----------



## forever.elise

Cherrycola666 said:


> Wow so pretty!!




Thank you!!! &#128536;


----------



## forever.elise

CoachGirl12 said:


> That watch is gorgeous!




Thank you very much!!! &#128536;


----------



## Sarah_BE

I have this one http://www.michaelkors.com/blair-pa...ess-steel-watch/_/R-US_MK5943?No=0&color=0622. I do not have a picture of it on my wrist. It's 8 p.m here in Belgium, I'll try to think of it tomorrow.


----------



## becominobsessed

deeCULLENx3 said:


> The newest edition to my MK watch collection, the MK5954 oversized gunmetal Runway with the lavender face! The coloring is so unique; the moment I saw it, I *had* to have it! Plus, lavender is one of my favorite colors and you don't find many lavender colored watches around!
> View attachment 2725078
> 
> 
> My new Runway joins my black stainless steel and rose gold pavé Wren MK5879 and my white ceramic Parker MK5654!
> View attachment 2725085
> 
> View attachment 2725089
> 
> 
> Collecting MK watches is such an addiction! ;]


I have to have the MK5954.  I saw it this weekend at the Michael Kors store for $199. I am still debating on it.  I haven't seen this anywhere else.


----------



## deeCULLENx3

becominobsessed said:


> I have to have the MK5954.  I saw it this weekend at the Michael Kors store for $199. I am still debating on it.  I haven't seen this anywhere else.




$199?! That's a steal!! DO iT!! Regular retail is $275 for the Parker watches. Plus, you can only find this color at the MK stores now. I've never seen the gunmetal/lavender Runway at any other retailer [Nordy, Neiman's, etc.]. 

So funny story, when I bought my gunmetal and lavender Parker and brought it home to show the DBF, he fell in love with it himself. I had already bought him a blacked out MK Runway with rose gold numerals for his birthday, but after seeing my new watch, he not-so-subtlety hinted that he liked mine better...so I ended up returning his and buying a matching MK5954 for him. LOLx I totally spoil him too much :x


----------



## Sarah_BE




----------



## cberrie

I have had the MK runway watch http://www.michaelkors.com/runway-s...onograph-watch/_/R-US_MK5076?No=41&color=0040

I loved how the watch looked like but unfortunately I sold it after 6 months.. The reason is because I think the watch was too heavy to carry. Whenever I was carrying it, it bothered me :/ But I really do love the watch hunger stop watches! 

I'm eyeing a marc jacobs amy watch right now.. so lets see if I return to MK watches


----------



## Cacciatrice

becominobsessed said:


> I have to have the MK5954.  I saw it this weekend at the Michael Kors store for $199. I am still debating on it.  I haven't seen this anywhere else.



199 is very good! in italy was sold @ 279 euros! take it!


----------



## inlovewbags

I just love this watch...got it about a year ago.. holding up pretty good!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

After trolling different ross stores for luggage I noticed they have a lot of mk watches in their stores. Every store I have been to has them on CLEARANCE. I've yet to see anything over about 130.00. A few styles I've seen are still in dept stores too. Some were 90.00. I have 3 mk watches and just don't need a new watch. Found black raybans for 80.00 though. That's a steal.


----------



## nexiv

Does anyone know whatmovement(s) are used in MK watches? Do they state that information anywhere?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Finally got around to taking a pic of my mk watches.


----------



## c4ntik2006




----------



## c4ntik2006

My new MK Ladies Chronograph Mini Camille Gold-tone 33mm bought from NM..so in love.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## emyers100

I love MK watches! Here are mine.


----------



## ScottyGal

I love my rose gold MK


----------



## Jaeniver

c4ntik2006 said:


> View attachment 2844890



This is gorgeous! Love the combo with your bracelet


----------



## c4ntik2006

Jaeniver said:


> This is gorgeous! Love the combo with your bracelet




Thanks


----------



## Cutiekitty92

This is my beloved watch I got myself for Christmas  rose gold and mother of pearl can't go wrong!


----------



## SanelaChanela

Hi, 
I would love to see pictures of MK jewelry and watches! 
So please share your collection  

My watch is an MK skylar in gold.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Beautiful watch! Nice to see another Norwegian Girl here


----------



## myluvofbags

Lovely watch.   Great thread.   Here is my contribution.


----------



## SanelaChanela

Norwegian Girl said:


> Beautiful watch! Nice to see another Norwegian Girl here


Thanks


----------



## SanelaChanela

myluvofbags said:


> Lovely watch.   Great thread.   Here is my contribution.


OMG! In love with the pink watch and the gold padlock ring!


----------



## SanelaChanela

Here is a picture of another watch: Ladies dress metal MK3131


----------



## myluvofbags

SanelaChanela said:


> OMG! In love with the pink watch and the gold padlock ring!



Thank you.   I love how the little padlock jingles slightly with movement.   I know that might annoy some.


----------



## Apelila

Here is mine


----------



## jazzyj1021

I love those buckle bangles! I think that will be my first mk jewelry purchase.


----------



## SanelaChanela

Bday gift to myself


----------



## myluvofbags

SanelaChanela said:


> Bday gift to myself
> View attachment 2886378



Nice watch.   Always good when you get yourself something,  that way you know you will love it!


----------



## myluvofbags

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Finally got around to taking a pic of my mk watches.



Great collection.   Adoring the bright pink one and am considering a nice black to add to my collection.   Do you use the black a lot?


----------



## myluvofbags

I think this watch and bracelet are gorgeous!   Would love to see it irl and maybe add this to my collection.   Just wanted to share.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> I think this watch and bracelet are gorgeous!   Would love to see it irl and maybe add this to my collection.   Just wanted to share.



Would anyone know the model number of this watch? It's really lovely.


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Would anyone know the model number of this watch? It's really lovely.



This is what the flyer says
Bryn watch $295 rose gold/blush mk6135


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> I think this watch and bracelet are gorgeous!   Would love to see it irl and maybe add this to my collection.   Just wanted to share.





myluvofbags said:


> This is what the flyer says
> Bryn watch $295 rose gold/blush mk6135



Thank you!!!!! I'm in Australia and don't get to see these lovely flyers.


----------



## apjp87

I had to share my new 5049 MK watch I got it for only $50 I absolutely love it!!


----------



## ca282923

I bought 2 watches from MK and i love them both. I used them all the time and their looks doesnt fade and not easily get scratches. Cant wait to buy another one in the future. All i know is i love MK watches &#128518;&#128522;&#128538;


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Hate to say mine was a slight disappointment. Rose gold plating is a let down I developed darkened marks on it and had to get it sent off to be re plaited. 4 weeks without my beauty....


----------



## Apelila

The leather with handbag bracelet is NEW I just got it a early Valentines gift my fiance thinks that I'm getting obssesed with my Hamilton luggage so there for he got me the leather handbag bracelet to go with my handbag Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## myluvofbags

Apelila said:


> The leather with handbag bracelet is NEW I just got it a early Valentines gift my fiance thinks that I'm getting obssesed with my Hamilton luggage so there for he got me the leather handbag bracelet to go with my handbag Thank you for letting me share.



It's really nice.   Will match nicely with your bag.  May I ask, was this from the outlet or boutique?


----------



## Apelila

myluvofbags said:


> It's really nice.   Will match nicely with your bag.  May I ask, was this from the outlet or boutique?


This is the newest collection from the boutique and the price is $115.00


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> It's really nice.   Will match nicely with your bag.  May I ask, was this from the outlet or boutique?





Apelila said:


> The leather with handbag bracelet is NEW I just got it a early Valentines gift my fiance thinks that I'm getting obssesed with my Hamilton luggage so there for he got me the leather handbag bracelet to go with my handbag Thank you for letting me share.



Just saw it online at MK site.


----------



## Apelila

myluvofbags said:


> It's really nice.   Will match nicely with your bag.  May I ask, was this from the outlet or boutique?




This one was purchased at the boutique and it's $115.00 before tax.


----------



## Apelila

myluvofbags said:


> Just saw it online at MK site.


sorry double post i thought it didn't send when I reply the first time


----------



## myluvofbags

Another cute addition.


----------



## Apelila

myluvofbags said:


> Another cute addition.


Congrats!!! Where did you find it store boutique or Outlet? I would like to add some earrings in my collection


----------



## myluvofbags

Apelila said:


> Congrats!!! Where did you find it store boutique or Outlet? I would like to add some earrings in my collection



I picked this up from a tj maxx with my girlfriend and she found one with the pave crystals.  I thought they are soo cute.


----------



## myluvofbags

Apelila said:


> This one was purchased at the boutique and it's $115.00 before tax.



Thanks.   I'll have to stop by soon and take a look.   I'm hoping they come out with different colors too.


----------



## Apelila

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks.   I'll have to stop by soon and take a look.   I'm hoping they come out with different colors too.


Great find in TJ MAX
BTW my fiance told me that he saw white,pink and luggage those are the colors in that particular store


----------



## myluvofbags

Apelila said:


> Great find in TJ MAX
> BTW my fiance told me that he saw white,pink and luggage those are the colors in that particular store



Great,  thanks.   I only saw the luggage color online.


----------



## cola262

Loving these rose gold watches! Anyone have issues with fading?


----------



## IramImtiaz

cola262 said:


> Loving these rose gold watches! Anyone have issues with fading?




I only just got my first MK rose gold watch last month so can't comment from experience. My aunt however got hers in June 2014 and hers seems to have faded quite a bit compared to mines...


----------



## Cutiekitty92

cola262 said:


> Loving these rose gold watches! Anyone have issues with fading?




Yes I had a horrid stain/mark on mine. It's still currently in repair


----------



## Cutiekitty92

I add that happened one month in


----------



## fabdiva

cola262 said:


> Loving these rose gold watches! Anyone have issues with fading?


I've had mine for about a year and no fading.  But I don't wear it alot.  Probably only 12 times.  But they're beautiful.


----------



## _jssaa

My Michael Kors bracelets that I currently own. I noticed my paved bracelet is missing a crystal  I hardly wear them so it makes me more hesitant to wear the paved one in case more just fall out!


----------



## cola262

I found this "channing" watch that I really like, mk3393. But every time I search I get a different watch. You'd think they would not name multiple watches the same name and cause confusion.

I don't see this on sale anywhere.

http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/michael-kors-channing-watch-38mm?ID=1237002&CategoryID=3376


----------



## Fairypink

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Yes I had a horrid stain/mark on mine. It's still currently in repair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894030




I had the same issue with both of my rosegold Michael Kors watches. The one I got in store was sent to repair three times and now it's doing fine. I got the other one at an outlet so I guess I have to deal with it as I can't go back and exchange it. Do you wear perfume on your wrists?


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Fairypink said:


> I had the same issue with both of my rosegold Michael Kors watches. The one I got in store was sent to repair three times and now it's doing fine. I got the other one at an outlet so I guess I have to deal with it as I can't go back and exchange it. Do you wear perfume on your wrists?




I'm collecting mine back from repair tomorrow so I'm excited it was quicker than expected so I'm guessing it wasn't a huge job. I don't on my wrists but I do wear perfume I also used hand lotion a lot so it could be any of those factors I was told. I just have to be more careful this time  almost makes me regret choosing rose gold


----------



## myluvofbags

cola262 said:


> Loving these rose gold watches! Anyone have issues with fading?





IramImtiaz said:


> I only just got my first MK rose gold watch last month so can't comment from experience. My aunt however got hers in June 2014 and hers seems to have faded quite a bit compared to mines...





Cutiekitty92 said:


> Yes I had a horrid stain/mark on mine. It's still currently in repair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894030



Maybe this might help.   A girlfriend recommended I grab these jewelry cloths from Walmart.   I was delighted and shocked after cleaning my jewelry and watches.


----------



## Fairypink

Cutiekitty92 said:


> I'm collecting mine back from repair tomorrow so I'm excited it was quicker than expected so I'm guessing it wasn't a huge job. I don't on my wrists but I do wear perfume I also used hand lotion a lot so it could be any of those factors I was told. I just have to be more careful this time  almost makes me regret choosing rose gold




They usually change the piece where the color has faded or they will give you a new watch.


----------



## Fairypink

myluvofbags said:


> Maybe this might help.   A girlfriend recommended I grab these jewelry cloths from Walmart.   I was delighted and shocked after cleaning my jewelry and watches.




I would not recommend using these on the rosegold Michael Kors watches. Because they are only coated - so you might rub off the color with these cloths.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Fairypink said:


> They usually change the piece where the color has faded or they will give you a new watch.




Yes I was told that area would be re plated also seeing as I only had it for near 2 months it's under warranty. I shall find out later on


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Had everything changed even new bracelet it's like brand new. Sadly I won't be wear it for too long as I'm debating to buy the apple watch or not!


----------



## healthysaver

Hi,
I have a questions regarding MK ladies watch.   If anyone knows, I would like your input.
I purchase a used MK Stop Hunger watch with a model number MK3059. When I checked MK website, the watch should have the number MK5815.
The watch looks the same other than this (gold band with turquoise blue face). Can anyone tell me if this watch is authentic or not? Do MK have different numbers for overseas release or something? This watch is purchased in a country in Europe - this is all I know and I don't have the box or the care card. I'm about to file a claim and I would like to know the answer as soon as possible please.
Thank you.


----------



## Fairypink

healthysaver said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a questions regarding MK ladies watch.   If anyone knows, I would like your input.
> 
> I purchase a used MK Stop Hunger watch with a model number MK3059. When I checked MK website, the watch should have the number MK5815.
> 
> The watch looks the same other than this (gold band with turquoise blue face). Can anyone tell me if this watch is authentic or not? Do MK have different numbers for overseas release or something? This watch is purchased in a country in Europe - this is all I know and I don't have the box or the care card. I'm about to file a claim and I would like to know the answer as soon as possible please.
> 
> Thank you.




Did you buy the watch on ebay? Do you have the link to the original auction or can you post pictures of the watch?


----------



## Fairypink

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Had everything changed even new bracelet it's like brand new. Sadly I won't be wear it for too long as I'm debating to buy the apple watch or not!




I'm glad your watch got fixed! Good luck!


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

This is my MK watch I have had it for over 2 years and it is still in excellent condition and never even had to have a new battery fitted it in. It is my baby &#128525; eventually I would like to upgrade to a Rolex or a Chanel j15 but for the price of a Michael Kors watch the value is outstanding x


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I have only purchased MK watches with ceramic/rubber bands. I learned long ago that the fading was a major issue and for that retail price, I don't think so. I bought Fossil when I wanted rose gold, gold etc.. Fossil makes MK watches but my Fossil watches look brand new and have not faded AT ALL which I find strange. Guess MK has it's own plating system and Fossil just puts them together. Plus the price point for a Fossil is half the cost of MK. I rather put that towards a new MK bag.


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I have only purchased MK watches with ceramic/rubber bands. I learned long ago that the fading was a major issue and for that retail price, I don't think so. I bought Fossil when I wanted rose gold, gold etc.. Fossil makes MK watches but my Fossil watches look brand new and have not faded AT ALL which I find strange. Guess MK has it's own plating system and Fossil just puts them together. Plus the price point for a Fossil is half the cost of MK. I rather put that towards a new MK bag.




My MK watch has not had this problem the colour is the same as the day I bought it, on inspection of a rose gold fossil watch and a rose gold MK watch I find that the fossil colouring looks more modified and unnatural compared  to a rose gold MK. That's just a personal opinion though as I am also a fan of fossil watches I just believe MK watches hold their value better &#128522;


----------



## coivcte

My friend who owns a pair of rose gold earrings with crystal just realised 3-4 crystals have fallen off.
She had it since Nov.14, is there anything she can do?
One problem, we are in Australia and the earrings were purchased from NM I think.


----------



## LouVLover

Quick Red Fox said:


> I would just like to add my two cents (as the very happy owner of two MK watches; silver runway oversize and tortoise oversize with rose gold); GET ONE! They are fabulous-looking, and hold up very well to wear and tear. I have had no problems with mine. While it is true that they are made by Fossil, I find MK watches have a certain pizazz that you can't get in a Fossil. I will try to post pics at some point!




I have 5 (along with Skagen, Michele, Movados and fossils, etc). You can't beat the quality for the price with MK!  Here's my collection (of MK ONLY!)


----------



## myluvofbags

LouVLover said:


> I have 5 (along with Skagen, Michele, Movados and fossils, etc). You can't beat the quality for the price with MK!  Here's my collection (of MK ONLY!)
> View attachment 2903776



Love the black with purple.   Do you have the style#?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

myluvofbags said:


> Love the black with purple.   Do you have the style#?


The purple watch is called the MERCER. I have it in hot pink, the style on my tag says MK 5890. It retails for 295.00. The sku# is 796483070912. Hope that helps.


----------



## myluvofbags

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> The purple watch is called the MERCER. I have it in hot pink, the style on my tag says MK 5890. It retails for 295.00. The sku# is 796483070912. Hope that helps.



Thanks BAGLADY 3375!


----------



## Purseobsessed12

Back when Michael kors watches started to become all the rage I went ahead and picked up the flashiest one I could find lol (In the range of my conservative taste of course. So it's flashy for me but it's not like "omg her watch is going to blind me) with mother of pearl and all the Swarovski crystals. Scince then I have bought more expensive and Classic watches like movados. And this Mk watch has really impressed me with its quality! Not a single scratch, It has been through thick and thin, I've dropped it, wet it you name it! It still looks brand new to this day and I still love it as an everyday watch.


----------



## Caspin22

Just picked up my first MK watch today. It's two tone, stainless and rose gold. Yes, I know the date is wrong - I haven't figured out how to change it yet. LOL


----------



## myluvofbags

Canderson22 said:


> Just picked up my first MK watch today. It's two tone, stainless and rose gold. Yes, I know the date is wrong - I haven't figured out how to change it yet. LOL
> 
> View attachment 2908768
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908769



Who cares about the date, lol, very pretty.   Congrats!


----------



## Purseobsessed12

Canderson22 said:


> Just picked up my first MK watch today. It's two tone, stainless and rose gold. Yes, I know the date is wrong - I haven't figured out how to change it yet. LOL
> 
> View attachment 2908768
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908769




The little knob that pops out to change the time will help you with the date but it's a little tricky. If you pop it out twice you can change the time but if you pop it out just once you can adjust the date. To do this I pop it out all the way and then gently push it back in so that it's not completely closed and then you can change the date. Hope this helps


----------



## Caspin22

Purseobsessed12 said:


> The little knob that pops out to change the time will help you with the date but it's a little tricky. If you pop it out twice you can change the time but if you pop it out just once you can adjust the date. To do this I pop it out all the way and then gently push it back in so that it's not completely closed and then you can change the date. Hope this helps




Sure did. I'm all fixed up now. Thanks!!


----------



## melbo

Hey girls, I've been eyeing some MK watches and now that some are on sale at Macy's I'm considering a buy. How do these watches hold up? With a little more I know I can get another one from citizen, seiko, etc. Just weighing the pros and cons. &#128522;


----------



## Purseobsessed12

melbo said:


> Hey girls, I've been eyeing some MK watches and now that some are on sale at Macy's I'm considering a buy. How do these watches hold up? With a little more I know I can get another one from citizen, seiko, etc. Just weighing the pros and cons. &#128522;




I would go for the MK if I was you. The quality is amazing, they last forever and I think the glass is sapphire crystal which doesn't scratch. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. I paid way way more for my movado which immediately for scratched. And my mk has been dropped a million times and is still spotless. Plus you have a one year warranty


----------



## Cutiekitty92

I wouldnt recommend rose gold finishes now.... not after my experience with it


----------



## Purseobsessed12

Cutiekitty92 said:


> I wouldnt recommend rose gold finishes now.... not after my experience with it




What happened to yours? Mine has held up amazingly for years


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Purseobsessed12 said:


> What happened to yours? Mine has held up amazingly for years



About 2 months in it developed darkened patches I had to take it be sent off for repair, two weeks later, new bracelet and been replaited completely which is good but they told me I have to stay away from perfumes and hand lotions... bit annoying when a watch is more for functional purposes than having to be careful with! 

Luckily warranty and I bought 5 years insurance


----------



## Murphy47

MK watches are made by Fossil. So it really boils down to how well those hold up for you. 
I am one of those people whose body chemistry just eats the plating off any costume jewelry so I have no luck with MK unless it's plastic. 
I have a few ceramic watches and those work better for me. 
Lots of ladies here and seem to love them.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Indeed, well I already know with mine now mint condition again I will be selling it on and purchasing the Apple watch when available!


----------



## Murphy47

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Indeed, well I already know with mine now mint condition again I will be selling it on and purchasing the Apple watch when available!




I have the Pebble smart watch and totally love it. 
Can't wait to see what Apple comes out with!


----------



## melbo

Purseobsessed12 said:


> I would go for the MK if I was you. The quality is amazing, they last forever and I think the glass is sapphire crystal which doesn't scratch. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. I paid way way more for my movado which immediately for scratched. And my mk has been dropped a million times and is still spotless. Plus you have a one year warranty





Thank you, that is very comforting! I am only planning to wear when I go out and for work. I would be very shocked if they all came with sapphire crystal, but would expect that quality from a more expensive one. 


Cutiekitty92 said:


> I wouldnt recommend rose gold finishes now.... not after my experience with it


I usually stay away from gold accessories. They don't seem to hold up so well compared to the silver, in my experience of course. I've considered getting a smart watch, but decided to wait till the technology develops more.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

melbo said:


> Thank you, that is very comforting! I am only planning to wear when I go out and for work. I would be very shocked if they all came with sapphire crystal, but would expect that quality from a more expensive one.
> 
> I usually stay away from gold accessories. They don't seem to hold up so well compared to the silver, in my experience of course. I've considered getting a smart watch, but decided to wait till the technology develops more.




Very wise, had I known I wouldn't have chosen a rose gold finish watch! But I have to admit she's a beauty


----------



## melbo

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Very wise, had I known I wouldn't have chosen a rose gold finish watch! But I have to admit she's a beauty



I know! I've longed for a watch of that color but I just know what would happen &#128546;


----------



## Purseobsessed12

Cutiekitty92 said:


> About 2 months in it developed darkened patches I had to take it be sent off for repair, two weeks later, new bracelet and been replaited completely which is good but they told me I have to stay away from perfumes and hand lotions... bit annoying when a watch is more for functional purposes than having to be careful with!
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily warranty and I bought 5 years insurance




Wow what a shame! I had never heard that before


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

Cutiekitty92 said:


> About 2 months in it developed darkened patches I had to take it be sent off for repair, two weeks later, new bracelet and been replaited completely which is good but they told me I have to stay away from perfumes and hand lotions... bit annoying when a watch is more for functional purposes than having to be careful with!
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily warranty and I bought 5 years insurance




That's strange I have worn my rose gold MK nearly every day for over 2 years.. I wear it to work and it constantly has beer and alcohol tipped over it and the colour is as perfect as the day I bought it. I guess you just had an unlucky experience with one.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

VictoriaJayne94 said:


> That's strange I have worn my rose gold MK nearly every day for over 2 years.. I wear it to work and it constantly has beer and alcohol tipped over it and the colour is as perfect as the day I bought it. I guess you just had an unlucky experience with one.



Yeah tell me about it, literally have no idea how it happened but nevermind its all repaired now, that same week I had my selma bag sent off as it was faulty! Just my luck!


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Yeah tell me about it, literally have no idea how it happened but nevermind its all repaired now, that same week I had my selma bag sent off as it was faulty! Just my luck!




So strange, yes at least it's all been sorted! Awh no, talk about bad luck! Just hope that your bad luck doesn't come in threes! &#127808;&#127808;&#127808;


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Got my wife a new MK watch!


----------



## Murphy47

Very pretty! 
You did well!!!!


----------



## coivcte

TAZxSPIN said:


> Got my wife a new MK watch!



I like your taste!!!!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Murphy47 said:


> Very pretty!
> You did well!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## myluvofbags

TAZxSPIN said:


> Got my wife a new MK watch!



Very nice.   The pink face is really pretty.


----------



## melbo

TAZxSPIN said:


> Got my wife a new MK watch!



Love! The pink face is gorgeous! I got one myself and I can't stop staring &#10084;


----------



## cdtracing

TAZxSPIN said:


> Got my wife a new MK watch!



Very pretty!  Your wife is a lucky woman!!


----------



## keishapie1973

TAZxSPIN said:


> Got my wife a new MK watch!




Love it!!!


----------



## coivcte

TAZxSPIN said:


> Got my wife a new MK watch!



I am considering this model too as I love pink and I love silver too.
May I ask if this model is currently on sale? If so, may I ask where?


----------



## TAZxSPIN

myluvofbags said:


> Very nice.   The pink face is really pretty.



Yes, the pink face is nice!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

melbo said:


> Love! The pink face is gorgeous! I got one myself and I can't stop staring &#10084;





cdtracing said:


> Very pretty!  Your wife is a lucky woman!!





keishapie1973 said:


> Love it!!!



Thank you all 



coivcte said:


> I am considering this model too as I love pink and I love silver too.
> May I ask if this model is currently on sale? If so, may I ask where?



I actually think it might have been on sale?! 
I buy so much stuff from Bloomingdales I get confused sometimes..  But even if it wasn't on sale, if you sign up to be a loyalty customer, they always have $25 / $50 rewards points back events!  

Right now, spend more than $200 on Jewelry and watches, you get $50 back! 

"*All Fine Jewelry + Fine Watches + Fashion Watches - Get a $50 Reward Card (10,000 Power Points) for every $200 spent.

Offer valid online and in store March 6-15, 2015.*
"
Hope this helps!


----------



## coivcte

TAZxSPIN said:


> Got my wife a new MK watch!





TAZxSPIN said:


> Thank you all
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think it might have been on sale?!
> I buy so much stuff from Bloomingdales I get confused sometimes..  But even if it wasn't on sale, if you sign up to be a loyalty customer, they always have $25 / $50 rewards points back events!
> 
> Right now, spend more than $200 on Jewelry and watches, you get $50 back!
> 
> "*All Fine Jewelry + Fine Watches + Fashion Watches - Get a $50 Reward Card (10,000 Power Points) for every $200 spent.
> 
> 
> Offer valid online and in store March 6-15, 2015.*
> "
> Hope this helps!



For some strange reason, I cannot find any MK watches on Bloomingdales online.


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> For some strange reason, I cannot find any MK watches on Bloomingdales online.



Does this link work for you? 
http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/mic..._-SIDE_NAV-_-1002791-Michael_Kors_Accessories

Here's link to watch 
http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/michael-kors-darci-watch-39mm?ID=1130469&CategoryID=1002796

Use e bates for 5% cash back &#128522;


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Just got my first Michael Kors watch, so happy about it! 

I was torn between the rose gold MK5799 and the MK5128. The SA allowed me to take some comparison pictures before I decided. I ended up with the last one:


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> Does this link work for you?
> http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/mic..._-SIDE_NAV-_-1002791-Michael_Kors_Accessories



This is really weird, the link doesn't work either.
I will try another computer. Thanks guys and girls!


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> This is really weird, the link doesn't work either.
> I will try another computer. Thanks guys and girls!



I edited to include link to watch. It might be because it thru my mobile browse. See if this one will work. Good luck! 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...sp=1&rid=&spc=15&cm_kws=darci&cm_kws_ac=false


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> I edited to include link to watch. It might be because it thru my mobile browse. See if this one will work. Good luck!
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...sp=1&rid=&spc=15&cm_kws=darci&cm_kws_ac=false[/QUOTE
> 
> melbo, sorry doesn't work but thank you. I have a feeling that it could be my International status in Australia


----------



## myluvofbags

Picked this up the other day.   Blush and rose gold petite camille


----------



## boyoverboard

Hello there, I wondered if you would mind checking this watch for me, please. I'm a little concerned about the steel part on the back (should there be an MK logo in the centre?) and also the little tag that is attached to the bracelet looks a little strange to me, different to the text on the booklet I received with it. Not sure if I'm just being paranoid! Thanks so much. 

Item name: BRAND NEW MICHAEL KORS LADIES 'MK5191'
Item number: 181699549930
Seller ID: watchesforevermarco 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181699549930

My own images:


----------



## boyoverboard

Continued from above:












Thanks again!


----------



## ScottyGal

boyoverboard said:


> Continued from above:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



I am not an MK authenticator - but just wanted to say that I got a MK watch for Christmas that was bought from a high-end jewelry store (so it is 100% authentic) here in the UK and my watch doesn't have a 'MK' logo on the back plate. Instead it has 'MICHAEL KORS' 'ALL STAINLESS STEEL' and some numbers going around the back plate. I can post a pic if you would like to see?

Hope this helps!


----------



## s3raph1nas

Got this today!


----------



## omri

My watch


----------



## deeCULLENx3

Received this yesterday as a belated birthday gift from one of my best friends. Rose gold Runway watch with a lilac face, isn't it gorgeous? My fourth MK watch.



Nighttime shot with artificial lighting. I feel like pictures don't do it justice...



In natural sunlight...so pretty!


----------



## myluvofbags

deeCULLENx3 said:


> Received this yesterday as a belated birthday gift from one of my best friends. Rose gold Runway watch with a lilac face, isn't it gorgeous? My fourth MK watch.
> 
> View attachment 2974928
> 
> Nighttime shot with artificial lighting. I feel like pictures don't do it justice...
> 
> View attachment 2974929
> 
> In natural sunlight...so pretty!



Very pretty.   What a wonderful friend.


----------



## ScottyGal

deeCULLENx3 said:


> Received this yesterday as a belated birthday gift from one of my best friends. Rose gold Runway watch with a lilac face, isn't it gorgeous? My fourth MK watch.
> 
> View attachment 2974928
> 
> Nighttime shot with artificial lighting. I feel like pictures don't do it justice...
> 
> View attachment 2974929
> 
> In natural sunlight...so pretty!



Wow, rose gold with the lilac face is amazing!


----------



## deeCULLENx3

myluvofbags said:


> Very pretty.   What a wonderful friend.




Thank you! Yes, she's the best


----------



## deeCULLENx3

_Lee said:


> Wow, rose gold with the lilac face is amazing!




Totally...I'm so in love with it!


----------



## keishapie1973

deeCULLENx3 said:


> Received this yesterday as a belated birthday gift from one of my best friends. Rose gold Runway watch with a lilac face, isn't it gorgeous? My fourth MK watch.
> 
> View attachment 2974928
> 
> Nighttime shot with artificial lighting. I feel like pictures don't do it justice...
> 
> View attachment 2974929
> 
> In natural sunlight...so pretty!



This is really pretty....


----------



## cdtracing

deeCULLENx3 said:


> Received this yesterday as a belated birthday gift from one of my best friends. Rose gold Runway watch with a lilac face, isn't it gorgeous? My fourth MK watch.
> 
> View attachment 2974928
> 
> Nighttime shot with artificial lighting. I feel like pictures don't do it justice...
> 
> View attachment 2974929
> 
> In natural sunlight...so pretty!



That's stunning!  What a great friend!


----------



## melbo

deeCULLENx3 said:


> Received this yesterday as a belated birthday gift from one of my best friends. Rose gold Runway watch with a lilac face, isn't it gorgeous? My fourth MK watch.
> 
> View attachment 2974928
> 
> Nighttime shot with artificial lighting. I feel like pictures don't do it justice...
> 
> View attachment 2974929
> 
> In natural sunlight...so pretty!



Gorgeous! That watch is a stunner. What a great friend!


----------



## cdtracing

omri said:


> My watch



That looks very elegant with just enough bling!


----------



## omri

cdtracing said:


> That looks very elegant with just enough bling!



Oh yeah,perfect evening watch


----------



## fashion.fanatic

that's my Lexus. Picture can't do justice to the colour!


----------



## sinyard

Just bought this beauty from Nordstrom for $135! It's the Large Camille 43mm face. I'll post modeling shots when it arrives. What a steal! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Lennox1.

I am new to this site and am struggling to find my answers I'm looking for. I have a gold Michael Kors 5055 watch that I love. I tried to change the battery only to discover it it a chronograph watch so has no battery. I tried YouTube since it's stopped working. Bothe hands are in the 12oclock position but still not working, turned the large dial MANY times as suggested, but still it work go, please can ANYONE help, I love my watch but can't make it go. Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

Lennox1. said:


> I am new to this site and am struggling to find my answers I'm looking for. I have a gold Michael Kors 5055 watch that I love. I tried to change the battery only to discover it it a chronograph watch so has no battery. I tried YouTube since it's stopped working. Bothe hands are in the 12oclock position but still not working, turned the large dial MANY times as suggested, but still it work go, please can ANYONE help, I love my watch but can't make it go. Thanks



I don't own an MK watch but I'm sure thinking about getting one.  How long have you had the watch?  You can contact MK customer service  & see if it's still in warranty.   They should be able to fix it if it's still under warranty.  If not, they may can direct you where to take it.  I would recommend you take it to a reputable jeweler who does watch repair.


----------



## SanelaChanela

Some of my collection,
Hope u like it [emoji4]


----------



## melbo

SanelaChanela said:


> Some of my collection,
> Hope u like it [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007385



Wow, I love your collection. Must be fun matching them with outfits and purses &#128522;


----------



## Monoi

Im looking to buy a MK watch and found one on Amazon, its a verified seller by Amazon and a good deal.

Is it safe to buy one from there, if its real or not since its verified by Amazon.  What are your experiences? thank you


----------



## sinyard

Monoi said:


> Im looking to buy a MK watch and found one on Amazon, its a verified seller by Amazon and a good deal.
> 
> Is it safe to buy one from there, if its real or not since its verified by Amazon.  What are your experiences? thank you




You're better off buy from a department store. Amazon has way too many fakes and they can be a verified seller and still sell you a fake. Try Nordstrom instead


----------



## Monoi

sinyard said:


> You're better off buy from a department store. Amazon has way too many fakes and they can be a verified seller and still sell you a fake. Try Nordstrom instead



Ur right, Thanks I rather pay a little more and know its the real deal.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Got the white one for my 20th birthday a little over a year ago and the gold/pink one about 7 months ago! Hoping to add a silver one soon


----------



## myluvofbags

Tayyyraee said:


> Got the white one for my 20th birthday a little over a year ago and the gold/pink one about 7 months ago! Hoping to add a silver one soon



Very nice start to your collection.   Searching for your silver should be fun.


----------



## cdtracing

sinyard said:


> You're better off buy from a department store. Amazon has way too many fakes and they can be a verified seller and still sell you a fake. Try Nordstrom instead



+1  I agree.  You can still wind up with a fake off Amazon even if it's from a Verified Seller.


----------



## cdtracing

SanelaChanela said:


> Some of my collection,
> Hope u like it [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007385



That is quite a watch collection you have there!


----------



## Monoi

I just received my gift by mail. My husband placed the order with a jeweler not on Amazon like u adviced.

Im so happy!


----------



## melbo

Monoi said:


> I just received my gift by mail. My husband placed the order with a jeweler not on Amazon like u adviced.
> 
> Im so happy!
> 
> View attachment 3021004



Lovely!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

MK Everest Chrono in silver with MK silver Astor buckle bracelet


----------



## BeachBagGal

WillstarveforLV said:


> MK Everest Chrono in silver with MK silver Astor buckle bracelet


Ooo pretty!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here are my latest MKwatches: gold/coral dial Channing and gold/black dial Colette,got both on sale


----------



## WillstarveforLV

And here is my whole collection of MK watches: 4 gold, 2 silver, 1 tortoise and 1 white: thanks for letting me share


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Oops! I forgot one :shame::shame:: my beloved gold Lexington sorry for the repost but this is the whole collection now


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is my MK jewellery collection, all purchased on sale


----------



## myluvofbags

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is my MK jewellery collection, all purchased on sale



Nice collection of jewelry and watches.   It's nice to have a different mixture of items to select from.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

myluvofbags said:


> Nice collection of jewelry and watches.   It's nice to have a different mixture of items to select from.



Thank you! It's hard to resist when I find them all on sale!


----------



## unoma

Which watch should i get?

Black  (MK5875)
or
Gold (MK5811)


----------



## myluvofbags

unoma said:


> Which watch should i get?
> 
> Black  (MK5875)
> or
> Gold (MK5811)



You should get the one you do not already have.  Otherwise,  I would choose the 2nd pink faced one.   Both are truly stunning.


----------



## ScottyGal

myluvofbags said:


> You should get the one you do not already have.  Otherwise,  I would choose the 2nd pink faced one.   Both are truly stunning.



+1

Both are gorgeous - do you already have a watch similar to either of these?  If so, go for the other.


----------



## mamajune

Everyone Michael Kors watches!


----------



## cdtracing

WillstarveforLV said:


> Oops! I forgot one :shame::shame:: my beloved gold Lexington sorry for the repost but this is the whole collection now





WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is my MK jewellery collection, all purchased on sale



WOW!  That's a really nice collection of MK watches & jewelry!  Love the variety that you have!


----------



## cdtracing

unoma said:


> Which watch should i get?
> 
> Black  (MK5875)
> or
> Gold (MK5811)





myluvofbags said:


> You should get the one you do not already have.  Otherwise,  I would choose the 2nd pink faced one.   Both are truly stunning.



+1  I agree with luvbug!!  If you don't already have one in rose gold, that's the one that gets my vote!


----------



## Nan246

I have the several rose gold watches. They are really beautiful. I like the 2nd one


----------



## myluvofbags

New watch on the left I picked up recently.   Silver tone with a pink face, love it.  Put it next to my petite watch and wow what a big difference!


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> New watch on the left I picked up recently.   Silver tone with a pink face, love it.  Put it next to my petite watch and wow what a big difference!


Huge difference! I like the petite one, my wrists are tiny and I think a lot of the MK watches are too big for me and I haven't seen a smaller one.  Both watches are lovely.


----------



## keiraliew

myluvofbags said:


> New watch on the left I picked up recently.   Silver tone with a pink face, love it.  Put it next to my petite watch and wow what a big difference!


Wow, the new watch looks great on you!


----------



## myluvofbags

MKbaglover said:


> Huge difference! I like the petite one, my wrists are tiny and I think a lot of the MK watches are too big for me and I haven't seen a smaller one.  Both watches are lovely.



The one on the right is an MK watch.   I think it's petite camille.   I'm thinking of getting it in the tortoise also.  Yes, I am just recently getting into larger watches.   I think this one is ok as its not super thick,  the face is really slim.


----------



## myluvofbags

keiraliew said:


> Wow, the new watch looks great on you!



Thanks!


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> The one on the right is an MK watch.   I think it's petite camille.   I'm thinking of getting it in the tortoise also.  Yes, I am just recently getting into larger watches.   I think this one is ok as its not super thick,  the face is really slim.


Thanks for that, the larger one looks great but definitely not too big for you!!


----------



## DrLee

My collection.


----------



## myluvofbags

DrLee said:


> My collection.
> View attachment 3076393



Nice! I see you got the new dual color flash watch.


----------



## weddywie

Monoi said:


> I just received my gift by mail. My husband placed the order with a jeweler not on Amazon like u adviced.
> 
> Im so happy!
> 
> View attachment 3021004



May I know which model this is? Thanks


----------



## DrLee

myluvofbags said:


> Nice! I see you got the new dual color flash watch.




Yes, I love it! I get so many compliments


----------



## Muddzdirt

I love the Bradshaw style, can you tell?


----------



## Nan246

Beautiful collection!


----------



## Nan246

Here is my collection. I love big sizes. As I get older, it's easier to see the time!


----------



## Muddzdirt

Nan246 said:


> Here is my collection. I love big sizes. As I get older, it's easier to see the time!



Very nice!


----------



## Nan246

Muddzdirt said:


> Very nice!



Thank you!


----------



## Nan246

Muddzdirt said:


> I love the Bradshaw style, can you tell?



I love all your watches!! You stored them so nicely!! What's next in your want list!  Btw I just started collecting them. How long do the batteries last?


----------



## Muddzdirt

Nan246 said:


> I love all your watches!! You stored them so nicely!! What's next in your want list!  Btw I just started collecting them. How long do the batteries last?



Thank you! Well, I haven't seen one lately that I really love. I pretty much got the ones I felt would be just right for whatever I decide to wear. Funny you asked about the batteries... My tortoise one just died. It was my very first MK watch that my husband gifted me with, and that was at least 5 years ago. So, they last fairly long.


----------



## Nan246

Thank you for your reply! It's great to connect with someone who shares the same passion. I have a jeweler who puts in batteries for $15 bucks! Btw I saw a picture of you with the blue bag! I just love your style!


----------



## Muddzdirt

Nan246 said:


> Thank you for your reply! It's great to connect with someone who shares the same passion. I have a jeweler who puts in batteries for $15 bucks! Btw I saw a picture of you with the blue bag! I just love your style!



Awe, thanks so much!


----------



## myluvofbags

Just picked up this new beauty today.   I wanted to see this color irl and once I did,  I fell on love.


----------



## weddywie

My first Michael kors watch. Got this  from Nordstrom for $140. Like it a lot coz it's not too big for my small wrist.


----------



## myluvofbags

weddywie said:


> My first Michael kors watch. Got this  from Nordstrom for $140. Like it a lot coz it's not too big for my small wrist.



Great deal!   Congrats,  it looks great on you.


----------



## Nan246

myluvofbags said:


> Just picked up this new beauty today.   I wanted to see this color irl and once I did,  I fell on love.



Very fancy watch! Lol got to see it irl to see the beauty!


----------



## Nan246

weddywie said:


> My first Michael kors watch. Got this  from Nordstrom for $140. Like it a lot coz it's not too big for my small wrist.



Very nice easy to see the time.


----------



## neonbright

weddywie said:


> My first Michael kors watch. Got this  from Nordstrom for $140. Like it a lot coz it's not too big for my small wrist.


I like that watch also.


----------



## Dd.

Nat said:


> Here you go. It is stunning, BTW!
> 
> desmond.yfrog.com/Himg10/scaled.php?tn=0&server=10&filename=mkoversizedrunwaywatch.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


Are his watches plated? And if so how do they hold up over time? My mom is dying for a rose gold one but I don't want some crap that will fade in a few years


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Dd. said:


> Are his watches plated? And if so how do they hold up over time? My mom is dying for a rose gold one but I don't want some crap that will fade in a few years




Mine is losing is colour not gonna lie. The best I can do is that mine is insured I will keep taking it in for repair. Less than a year I've already had it replated and a new strap


----------



## Monoi

weddywie said:


> May I know which model this is? Thanks




Sorry for the late reply I didnt see this till now.

Its the Mk 5055


----------



## weddywie

Monoi said:


> Sorry for the late reply I didnt see this till now.
> 
> Its the Mk 5055



Thank you. This will be my next watch


----------



## DiamondsForever

weddywie said:


> My first Michael kors watch. Got this  from Nordstrom for $140. Like it a lot coz it's not too big for my small wrist.



We're watch twins! Great choice  it really goes with everything and the sparkly bits won't fade being under the glass.


----------



## weddywie

DiamondsForever said:


> We're watch twins! Great choice  it really goes with everything and the sparkly bits won't fade being under the glass.



Yeah, that's the other reason I went for this watch because it goes with everything. You can dress it up or down. And I am really loving the sparkly . It's the perfect watch for me.


----------



## keishapie1973

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Mine is losing is colour not gonna lie. The best I can do is that mine is insured I will keep taking it in for repair. Less than a year I've already had it replated and a new strap



I love the look of his watches but this is why I haven't invested in one.......


----------



## B_girl_

Got the matching rose gold bracelet tonight! [emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3108820
> 
> Got the matching rose gold bracelet tonight! [emoji7]



Wowza!   My eyes, lol!  Both are stunning.


----------



## B_girl_

myluvofbags said:


> Wowza!   My eyes, lol!  Both are stunning.




Thank you!!


----------



## TnC

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3108820
> 
> Got the matching rose gold bracelet tonight! [emoji7]



So gorgeous! I love rose gold!


----------



## sengsouline

My newest one. I love pink.










My whole MK collection.


----------



## Nan246

sengsouline said:


> My newest one. I love pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My whole MK collection.



Live your collection! If you love pink check out the pink baguettes one!


----------



## Nan246

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3108820
> 
> Got the matching rose gold bracelet tonight! [emoji7]



I love the set! I had to wear bracelet on the other wrist because I'm afraid it will scratch the face. Enjoy love rose gold


----------



## the_baglover

Did anyone get the new Sawyer watch? Would love to see pics.


----------



## ScottyGal

I love the red watch that MK posted on their Facebook page &#128151;


----------



## bagshopr

I got this watch today at the MK outlet. It's my first MK and I love it.


----------



## andral5

sengsouline said:


> My newest one. I love pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My whole MK collection.



Beauties! Is the red one with Saffiano leather strap really small? I can't imagine exactly the size, not knowing the size of the one next to it. TIA.
I get skin allergies from some of the metal ones, so I have to stick to the leather straps. Which, of course, I love because I adore leather.


----------



## Nan246

bagshopr said:


> I got this watch today at the MK outlet. It's my first MK and I love it.



Very nice I love the baguettes on the face. Very glamorous.


----------



## Suz82

Here's my second MK watch, I recently sold on my MK Caitlin in silver as I got my new one and never wore the other. I believe it's the parker watch in rose gold, I adore the stunning mother of pearl face [emoji4]


----------



## Nan246

Very beautiful! Face is nice and easy to read. Love the rose gold. I have this watch but with a tortoise band.


----------



## reginaPhalange

andral5 said:


> Beauties! Is the red one with Saffiano leather strap really small? I can't imagine exactly the size, not knowing the size of the one next to it. TIA.
> 
> I get skin allergies from some of the metal ones, so I have to stick to the leather straps. Which, of course, I love because I adore leather.




If you're allergic to stainless steel and other variations of metal, you could always go for titanium as it's hypoallergenic (I worked for a luxury good retailer a couple years back and I love watches!) however I don't think MK make titanium though Fossil might under their own brand (they make MK, MBMJ, Diesel, etc.)


----------



## andral5

reginaPhalange said:


> If you're allergic to stainless steel and other variations of metal, you could always go for titanium as it's hypoallergenic (I worked for a luxury good retailer a couple years back and I love watches!) however I don't think MK make titanium though Fossil might under their own brand (they make MK, MBMJ, Diesel, etc.)



Oh yeah, I love titanium. Tungsten too. Still, I prefer the leather straps.


----------



## DiamondsForever

https://instagram.com/p/8OsrGrnLnb/

I love this!


----------



## J'aime

sengsouline said:


> My newest one. I love pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My whole MK collection.


I love that saffiano red strap!


----------



## lovinlife247

Hello...this is my first mk watch.  It's actually my first rose gold jewelry too.  I have never has a watch this large but I think I like it!  My only concern is....I mostly wear silver jewelry but I do mix silver and gold on occasion.  How do you think it would look to mix the three together?  I added a picture to show how it looks on my wrist.


----------



## myvillarreal26

lovinlife247 said:


> Hello...this is my first mk watch.  It's actually my first rose gold jewelry too.  I have never has a watch this large but I think I like it!  My only concern is....I mostly wear silver jewelry but I do mix silver and gold on occasion.  How do you think it would look to mix the three together?  I added a picture to show how it looks on my wrist.




Your watch is GORGEOUS![emoji7] Love the color!


----------



## lovinlife247

myvillarreal26 said:


> Your watch is GORGEOUS![emoji7] Love the color!



Thank you &#128512;


----------



## Nan246

Hi nice watch! Love the rose gold. I read that you can mix the three together as long as one is dominant for example you can add a rose gold bracelet to this. Or you can add ahold and a couple of silver thicker bracelets to accent your silver with a thin rose gold bracelet. Have fun!


----------



## lovinlife247

Nan246 said:


> Hi nice watch! Love the rose gold. I read that you can mix the three together as long as one is dominant for example you can add a rose gold bracelet to this. Or you can add ahold and a couple of silver thicker bracelets to accent your silver with a thin rose gold bracelet. Have fun!



Great ideas..thanks!  I probably should have gotten two toned (gold/silver) lol...but this one was so pretty!  I will look for some rose gold bracelets for sure


----------



## Apelila

My stack of the week I luv it so much


----------



## myvillarreal26

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29260824

Can someone help me with this? I posted it the authentication thread but they sent me here hoping you guys can help me! I posted the link. Thanks.


----------



## Nan246

Can someone help me with this? I posted it the authentication thread but they sent me here hoping you guys can help me! I posted the link. Thanks.[/QUOTE]

I saw this on Amazon Michael Kors MK2133 Ladies Mock Gold Python Skin Strap Watch

I'm not an expert but yours look authentic to me due to all the engraving details on the back. It's a very nice watch!


----------



## Nan246

Apelila said:


> My stack of the week I luv it so much



Awesome!!!


----------



## princess.shelby

So I purchased my first Michael Kors watch, I am currently visiting my mom in England on her Air Force base so I was able to get it at a discounted rate and tax free. I believe it's the Kerry watch medium size, with the mother of pearl face. And crystals! I picked out the gunmetal color because my wardrobe is nearly all grey and black. I'm pretty satisfied with my purchase, this is actually my first watch of all time if you can believe that! Haha. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Can anyone tell me, does MK use Swarovski crystals or is this just some type of CZ bling?


----------



## reginaPhalange

princess.shelby said:


> So I purchased my first Michael Kors watch, I am currently visiting my mom in England on her Air Force base so I was able to get it at a discounted rate and tax free. I believe it's the Kerry watch medium size, with the mother of pearl face. And crystals! I picked out the gunmetal color because my wardrobe is nearly all grey and black. I'm pretty satisfied with my purchase, this is actually my first watch of all time if you can believe that! Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155021
> View attachment 3155022
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me, does MK use Swarovski crystals or is this just some type of CZ bling?




I've worked for a watch retailer where MK among several other brands (fashion and luxury) were sold. Fossil (who make MK) usually use Swarovski crystals. You may want to make sure that your warranty is valid internationally if you're outside the UK and also take note that there is a charge for crystal replacement as its not covered by warranty.


----------



## princess.shelby

reginaPhalange said:


> I've worked for a watch retailer where MK among several other brands (fashion and luxury) were sold. Fossil (who make MK) usually use Swarovski crystals. You may want to make sure that your warranty is valid internationally if you're outside the UK and also take note that there is a charge for crystal replacement as its not covered by warranty.




Alright I will definitely check into the warranty, thank you!


----------



## xStrawberryCake

reginaPhalange said:


> I've worked for a watch retailer where MK among several other brands (fashion and luxury) were sold. Fossil (who make MK) usually use Swarovski crystals. You may want to make sure that your warranty is valid internationally if you're outside the UK and also take note that there is a charge for crystal replacement as its not covered by warranty.



That's interesting  we sell them at my work too (Australia) it says its a 2 years international warranty. Fossil is generally pretty good, they don't seem to charge here in Australia during the warranty period. =) But good thing is we haven't had issues with any MK watches atm =P haha


----------



## reginaPhalange

xStrawberryCake said:


> That's interesting  we sell them at my work too (Australia) it says its a 2 years international warranty. Fossil is generally pretty good, they don't seem to charge here in Australia during the warranty period. =) But good thing is we haven't had issues with any MK watches atm =P haha




Yeah but similar to most brands its usually a manufacturing warranty covering defaults (not including the battery). We used to get a lot of tourists at our location who didn't have access to an MK boutique in their town or had very few boutiques in their country overall which was surprising.


----------



## xStrawberryCake

reginaPhalange said:


> Yeah but similar to most brands its usually a manufacturing warranty covering defaults (not including the battery). We used to get a lot of tourists at our location who didn't have access to an MK boutique in their town or had very few boutiques in their country overall which was surprising.



ahhh. Maybe it's slightly different in Australia? They cover the battery as long as it's within 2 years, even though some warranties (other brands, not fossil) says it doesn't. Maybe it's the way we write the repair packets that we send off? =P 

Yeah we didn't have MK here in Melbourne for a long long time, and you could only buy it at david jones, and every single time I went there to check out the items (back then), there would be only random colours left - I remember one was a weird green... =____=

Even now the stock is so limited, and there's heaps of people (mainly tourist) there. =(  Anyway...off topic =P Midnight now, I'm gonna go to bed, have a great day!


----------



## Apelila

Nan246 said:


> Awesome!!!


Thank you&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## melbo

Early bday present from my family! I'm over the moon!


----------



## Muddzdirt

melbo said:


> Early bday present from my family! I'm over the moon!



Very pretty!


----------



## myluvofbags

Grabbed the bracelet in the middle.   I like that I can use it two ways and it matches these watches.


----------



## amethyst25

melbo said:


> Early bday present from my family! I'm over the moon!




Beautiful! Which model is this? Are the crystals open or encased in the glass dial?


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Grabbed the bracelet in the middle.   I like that I can use it two ways and it matches these watches.



Wow.  Very versatile & it looks wonderful with both watches.


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> Wow.  Very versatile & it looks wonderful with both watches.



Thanks  cdtracing,  it was the display and last one so I got 10% off.  I don't mind.


----------



## andral5

myluvofbags said:


> Grabbed the bracelet in the middle.   I like that I can use it two ways and it matches these watches.



Very pretty! The watches too.  
Does MK have any of his watches with leather strap? I cannot wear the metal bracelet watches and I was wondering if there are any pretty leather strap ones out there.


----------



## myluvofbags

andral5 said:


> Very pretty! The watches too.
> Does MK have any of his watches with leather strap? I cannot wear the metal bracelet watches and I was wondering if there are any pretty leather strap ones out there.



Thanks. Yes definitely  MK makes many beautiful watches with leather straps also.   You should check the site as they have stuff that goes on sale and maybe find one you like.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Today's stack courtesy of M Kors


----------



## reginaPhalange

andral5 said:


> Very pretty! The watches too.
> 
> Does MK have any of his watches with leather strap? I cannot wear the metal bracelet watches and I was wondering if there are any pretty leather strap ones out there.




They have leather straps and ceramic links but you still want to be careful because the case-back may contain metal. If you like the look and feel of metal watches but are allergic, ask for hypoallergenic options (i.e.: titanium). Hope that helps!


----------



## andral5

reginaPhalange said:


> They have leather straps and ceramic links but you still want to be careful because the case-back may contain metal. If you like the look and feel of metal watches but are allergic, ask for hypoallergenic options (i.e.: titanium). Hope that helps!



Yes, it helps, thanks a lot. Actually, each time I got a radh wearing a metalic watch, I only got it under the bracelet. Idk how this happens, but this was everytime, wit different watches. All were gifts from friends or family, designer brands. Unfortunately, I was able to wear them all only once.


----------



## myluvofbags

andral5 said:


> Yes, it helps, thanks a lot. Actually, each time I got a radh wearing a metalic watch, I only got it under the bracelet. Idk how this happens, but this was everytime, wit different watches. All were gifts from friends or family, designer brands. Unfortunately, I was able to wear them all only once.



Aw that's too bad.   Perham if they are fitted watches you could tape a small bandaid unto your wrist under it or those mesh tapes that come off painfree.  A suggestion to maybe be able to use your gifts.


----------



## andral5

myluvofbags said:


> Aw that's too bad.   Perham if they are fitted watches you could tape a small bandaid unto your wrist under it or those mesh tapes that come off painfree.  A suggestion to maybe be able to use your gifts.



Thank you, that's very thoughtful! I was thinking of giving them to my DD when they'll fit her wrists. Not quite there yet.


----------



## acm1134

Help me decide which watch to order ! (:


----------



## ScottyGal

acm1134 said:


> Help me decide which watch to order ! (:



I love the first and second!


----------



## BeachBagGal

All are pretty, but I like the 2nd one best.


----------



## Nan246

#2 is pretty


----------



## moniiimeow

I like the 2nd one


----------



## crystalsweet

Hi does anyone know how to tell the difference between an mk outlet watch and an mk retail watch?  i have MK6113 and MK5453


----------



## oluchika

Picked this up from Dillard's during their Black Friday sale for $103+ taxes. Forgot to get the links removed, so I'll have to take it back for it to fit properly.


----------



## Murphy47

crystalsweet said:


> Hi does anyone know how to tell the difference between an mk outlet watch and an mk retail watch?  i have MK6113 and MK5453




I'm not sure, but since they're all made by Fossil they should be just great.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Oh I'm gutted... My 4 year old MK SS Ritz watch stopped this morning! My brother is a jeweller and has told me it needs a service which is more expensive than buying a new one!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new MK ring I got from a good friend for X-Mas. This is my first piece of MK jewelry. Love it!


----------



## bunny82

I absolutely love the rosegold-toned watches


----------



## unoma

Got these a while back
Merry Xmas everyone


----------



## myluvofbags

unoma said:


> Got these a while back
> Merry Xmas everyone



Very nice! The second one is hot!


----------



## piosavsfan

Has anyone had their watch fixed recently? I have a white ceramic that needs to be rejuvenated and I know people used to send in watches to the Metro Service Center, but not sure if that is still the case. I emailed MK but haven't heard back.


----------



## AuntJulie

Grr... I got the MK Cityscape Padlock bangle bracelet from the Dillard's sale and just received it. I have no idea how to get it open!  It didn't come with a dust bag or any paperwork, and I can't find anything online on how to get it open. 

Can anybody help?  Thanks!

http://s19.postimg.org/mz2w501v7/Bracelet.jpg

[img=http://s19.postimg.org/46r11f5gv/Bracelet.jpg]


----------



## myluvofbags

AuntJulie said:


> Grr... I got the MK Cityscape Padlock bangle bracelet from the Dillard's sale and just received it. I have no idea how to get it open!  It didn't come with a dust bag or any paperwork, and I can't find anything online on how to get it open.
> 
> Can anybody help?  Thanks!
> 
> http://s19.postimg.org/mz2w501v7/Bracelet.jpg
> 
> [img=http://s19.postimg.org/46r11f5gv/Bracelet.jpg]



There's no push thing? I see pins on the right which means that's the hinge side I would think. Lmbo, I have no idea. Call them tomorrow. It is pretty though.


----------



## AuntJulie

myluvofbags said:


> There's no push thing? I see pins on the right which means that's the hinge side I would think. Lmbo, I have no idea. Call them tomorrow. It is pretty though.


Lol...how bad is that?  My husband figured it out. He had to push down and pull at the same time!  I was baffled for at least an hour trying to figure it out!

I'm not happy that it didn't come with the bag or paperwork, but I got it for $50 so I can't complain too much. 

It seems very small. It fits because I have very small wrists (the only thing small on me..lol).

I think it would be too tight on a normal size wrist. I'm trying to decide if it's going to annoy me to wear it. 
If so, then I hope I can return it. 

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## myluvofbags

AuntJulie said:


> Lol...how bad is that?  My husband figured it out. He had to push down and pull at the same time!  I was baffled for at least an hour trying to figure it out!
> 
> I'm not happy that it didn't come with the bag or paperwork, but I got it for $50 so I can't complain too much.
> 
> It seems very small. It fits because I have very small wrists (the only thing small on me..lol).
> 
> I think it would be too tight on a normal size wrist. I'm trying to decide if it's going to annoy me to wear it.
> If so, then I hope I can return it.
> 
> Thanks for the reply!



I had one before with a dangling thing and it bugged the heck out of me cause it seemed to constantly want to turn although it was super pretty I ended up returning it. Hopefully this will feel ok on you and glad to hear your hubby figured it out.


----------



## TheFrench_Alix

oluchika said:


> Picked this up from Dillard's during their Black Friday sale for $103+ taxes. Forgot to get the links removed, so I'll have to take it back for it to fit properly.


very nice!


----------



## TheFrench_Alix

ok call me crazy...
I am glad I can show them here...around me they can understand my 'love' for the MK watches (and I am hiding them from the BF, lol)


----------



## myluvofbags

TheFrench_Alix said:


> ok call me crazy...
> I am glad I can show them here...around me they can understand my 'love' for the MK watches (and I am hiding them from the BF, lol)



Great collection.  I'm showing this to my husband so he can stop teasing me about how many watches I have and how I have to coordinate them with outfits, lol! Yes,I totally get you!


----------



## mariaivan

Hello,

Can anyone on this forum help me authenticate an Michael Kors watch? Sorry if I'm on the wrong page.

Thanks, Maria


----------



## the_baglover

TheFrench_Alix said:


> ok call me crazy...
> I am glad I can show them here...around me they can understand my 'love' for the MK watches (and I am hiding them from the BF, lol)



Wow! That's a great collection. Enjoy


----------



## sasa72

myluvofbags said:


> Great collection.  I'm showing this to my husband so he can stop teasing me about how many watches I have and how I have to coordinate them with outfits, lol! Yes,I totally get you!



hahahaha.. just want to know, so what was your husband said ?


----------



## sasa72

the_baglovers, I would exactly know what should i give you on your birthday..


----------



## the_baglover

sasa72 said:


> the_baglovers, I would exactly know what should i give you on your birthday..



Lol! I'm planning a new watch purchase soon.


----------



## karlita27

Can someone tell me if the MK bracelets fades fast? I am planning to buy one to match my MK watch. I have been using my MK watch for 1 year already. I did not see any color discoloration. Only scratches which are normal. Are the bracelet's quality same as the MK watches? Please give me feedback about the MK bracelets. Will appreciate any feedback. &#128522;


----------



## cdtracing

TheFrench_Alix said:


> ok call me crazy...
> I am glad I can show them here...around me they can understand my 'love' for the MK watches (and I am hiding them from the BF, lol)



Holy Cow!!!  That's an impressive watch collection!! Be still my heart! 



myluvofbags said:


> Great collection.  I'm showing this to my husband so he can stop teasing me about how many watches I have and how I have to coordinate them with outfits, lol! Yes,I totally get you!



Luvbags, you kill me!!  :lolots:


----------



## iheart_purses

TheFrench_Alix said:


> ok call me crazy...
> I am glad I can show them here...around me they can understand my 'love' for the MK watches (and I am hiding them from the BF, lol)



I thought I had a "problem", I only have 5..... It's your fault now for enabling me if I think it's ok to go buy another one.....


----------



## karlita27

Two new watches plus 1 new bracelet! Super happy and excited! MK is totally addicting! &#128522;


----------



## myluvofbags

karlita27 said:


> Two new watches plus 1 new bracelet! Super happy and excited! MK is totally addicting! &#128522;


&#128156;! I love MK accessories!


----------



## TheFrench_Alix

iheart_purses said:


> I thought I had a "problem", I only have 5..... It's your fault now for enabling me if I think it's ok to go buy another one.....



lol!


----------



## myluvofbags

Got this for my birthday from my DH. I usually do not use watches with such large faces but I'll make an exception as I love the color.


----------



## sweetsh

gold mk watches... next target silver mk watches...


----------



## Nan246

sweetsh said:


> gold mk watches... next target silver mk watches...



Very classy and elegant


----------



## nikkich

hello everyone, just wanted your opinion on fake MK jewellery and your experience with MK. Do you think that there are a lot of fake michael kors bracelets on ebay and how are you generally satisfied with michael kors jewllery in terms of color and material? thank you


----------



## reginaPhalange

nikkich said:


> hello everyone, just wanted your opinion on fake MK jewellery and your experience with MK. Do you think that there are a lot of fake michael kors bracelets on ebay and how are you generally satisfied with michael kors jewllery in terms of color and material? thank you



Yes there are lots of fakes. I worked at a watch store that sold fashion watches (fossil brands - mk, mbmj, diesel, etc) as well as high end timepieces and luxury watches. Lots of customers would come in with fake watches which we would refuse to service based on company policies or to try and have them authenticated which isn't part of our job description. Often times I'd tell customers to save up for the real thing or offer alternatives within their budget. For most fossil brands you're paying for the name (MK, MBMJ, Armani, Diesel, etc.) when you could get a Fossil watch for half the price and an 11 year warranty vs a 2 year warranty. That being said I own my fair share of MK watches (which are made of similar materials as the rest of their jewelry) and find that they all look brand new and don't show signs of wear. I don't wear the same watch everyday so this may be a factor.


----------



## nikkich

reginaPhalange said:


> Yes there are lots of fakes. I worked at a watch store that sold fashion watches (fossil brands - mk, mbmj, diesel, etc) as well as high end timepieces and luxury watches. Lots of customers would come in with fake watches which we would refuse to service based on company policies or to try and have them authenticated which isn't part of our job description. Often times I'd tell customers to save up for the real thing or offer alternatives within their budget. For most fossil brands you're paying for the name (MK, MBMJ, Armani, Diesel, etc.) when you could get a Fossil watch for half the price and an 11 year warranty vs a 2 year warranty. That being said I own my fair share of MK watches (which are made of similar materials as the rest of their jewelry) and find that they all look brand new and don't show signs of wear. I don't wear the same watch everyday so this may be a factor.


Thank you very much for your opinion. It was really helpful and I absolutely agree with you about saving for the real MK, even though on ebay there are some good deals but you are never sure about the authenticity and recognizing it when the item arrives. I find their watches and jewelry beautifully designed and not that expensive, especially if they don't look like made of cheap materials and don't show signs of wear as you said.


----------



## nikkich

Could someone tell me his thoughts on this bracelet, if you maybe own a similar one, I am not sure if it is authentic. Thanks in advance


s32.postimg.org/x468k6h51/Screen_Shot_2016_05_05_at_10_57_29.png
s32.postimg.org/cp9r93y2t/Screen_Shot_2016_05_05_at_10_57_39.png
s32.postimg.org/x0cf3xbnp/Screen_Shot_2016_05_05_at_10_57_55.png


----------



## samirash

just bought this two MK watches,,, now the gold have family.
this my MK watch little family


----------



## BeachBagGal

I just bought both these rings the other day and almost forgot to post. Oops! Lol. The 1st one is gold and the 2nd one is a simple silver knot to wear to work.


----------



## nikkich

Hi ladies, I ordered Michael Kors bangle from ebay and the seller claimed it was genuine. However it came and I am not so sure. I tried searching for this specific style on the internet but could not find one that was the same. If you can, please help me with your opinion.
s32.postimg.org/odmc28n9h/13250477_10209993225205440_1119662742_n.jpg
s32.postimg.org/itb8dq37p/13219795_10209993224605425_40666723_n.jpg
s32.postimg.org/o602rur45/13228047_10209993225245441_2116889523_n.jpg
s32.postimg.org/w8tnpfmbp/13235874_10209993225285442_1792030967_n.jpg
s32.postimg.org/ezhs4klvp/13245895_10209993224565424_301852477_n.jpg


----------



## BeachBagGal

This is a really pretty color combo!


----------



## jeep317

BeachBagGal said:


> This is a really pretty color combo!
> View attachment 3433736




Now how can I justify buying that glorious watch when I "had to have" an Apple watch? I've got a MK Lexington in rose gold I haven't even worn, but I totally NEED that beauty!


----------



## Stephg

Found this one too. I love this colour!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jeep317 said:


> Now how can I justify buying that glorious watch when I "had to have" an Apple watch? I've got a MK Lexington in rose gold I haven't even worn, but I totally NEED that beauty!



Lol. Yeah that color combo just jumped out at me. Someone needs to buy it and post a reveal pic loll. [emoji14]


----------



## Kelly M

Have worn this baby basically every day since I received it for Christmas 2015  Wearing it on the wrong hand for the next two weeks because I have a fresh tattoo healing right where my watch band goes 
Also excuse the weird lighting! Not sure why my hand looks red in the photo! 
Looking to add the two-tone Lexington to my collection... Does anyone have a photo of it on?


----------



## MDT

jeep317 said:


> Now how can I justify buying that glorious watch when I "had to have" an Apple watch? I've got a MK Lexington in rose gold I haven't even worn, but I totally NEED that beauty!



I totally agree! I just bought two watches (a ceramic Wittnauer and a rose gold Bulova), but now I need a plum watch!


----------



## the_baglover

BeachBagGal said:


> This is a really pretty color combo!
> View attachment 3433736



Now that's a different design for MK watches.


----------



## unoma

Thinking about getting one of these watches. But not sure on which one to go for.
 HELP


----------



## the_baglover

unoma said:


> Thinking about getting one of these watches. But not sure on which one to go for.
> HELP


I like the silver as it looks timeless. But it's your choice.


----------



## TraGiv

unoma said:


> Thinking about getting one of these watches. But not sure on which one to go for.
> HELP



I like the silver one.


----------



## cdtracing

unoma said:


> Thinking about getting one of these watches. But not sure on which one to go for.
> HELP


I like the timeless elegance of the silver one but I also like the rose & silver one, too.  The two toned rose & silver one looks very European to me since that's a color combination of a lot of the high end watches like Cartier & Chopard.  I've been looking at getting a new watch myself & want either the Cartier Ballon Bleu or a Chopard Imperial but it will be a while before I take that plunge.  Let us know which one you decide on.


----------



## Nathaliia

I would like to buy a MK watch and namely I am interested in MK 5020. I was wondering if it's OK to buy watches on ebay? Could you please tell if those watches are authentic http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?Bran...&_from=R40&_nkw=MK+5020&LH_PrefLoc=1&_sop=15?
And why are the prices 50% OFF, or it's all right?
Thanks in advance for your pieces of advice


----------



## the_baglover

Nathaliia said:


> I would like to buy a MK watch and namely I am interested in MK 5020. I was wondering if it's OK to buy watches on ebay? Could you please tell if those watches are authentic http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?Brand=Michael%20Kors&LH_ItemCondition=1000&_dcat=50637&LH_FS=1&_from=R40&_nkw=MK+5020&LH_PrefLoc=1&_sop=15?
> And why are the prices 50% OFF, or it's all right?
> Thanks in advance for your pieces of advice


If you buy anything off ebay then you have to take the risk that it might not be authentic.


----------



## Nathaliia

the_baglover said:


> If you buy anything off ebay then you have to take the risk that it might not be authentic.


And is there any way to know if the item is authentic? Can the seller take some other pictures and send them to me? Or how could that be done?


----------



## the_baglover

Nathaliia said:


> And is there any way to know if the item is authentic? Can the seller take some other pictures and send them to me? Or how could that be done?


You need to contact the seller directly and ask them. But like I said, there is no guarantee. Same as buying from third-party sellers on Amazon.


----------



## Glttglam

I got the new smartwatch as a late Christmas/early Valentine's present


----------



## PeachUK

My MK watches - I've got a silver one somewhere as well!


----------



## Sarah03

Does anyone have the watches in Plum? I read that the color wears off, but I wondered if any TPF friends have had that experience.


----------



## LovingLV81

MK6486 - Bradshaw Analog

Felt like a bling bling day !


----------



## Phillyfan

Thoughts on this one?


----------



## Sarah03

Phillyfan said:


> View attachment 4143564
> 
> 
> Thoughts on this one?



Love it!


----------

